# Knitting Tea Party 31 May '13



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 31 may 13
The end of may  22 days before it is officially summer  and just to put things into perspective  it is less than six months until Christmas. Thought I would throw that out for anyone who was interested.

Big conversations going on in the moser household  actually a whiney conversation all of it coming from bailee who wants a horse. She of course has no concept of the cost associated with having a horse  she thinks she is going to barrel race  having never really ridden in her life. She says she has enough money for a couple of months worth of feed  I wonder if she thinks the rest of it will come like manna from the sky. I would love to have a horse again  I loved bullseye  gave me a reason to be up early and go to the barn. And I know that after a few months bailee would lose interest and then I would have a horse to take care of again. I dont see her getting up extra early to take care of the horse before going to school. Bailee who gets up fifteen minutes before the bus  no  she is not going to get up early to care for a horse. But at thirteen she doesnt see the big picture  the cost  the new fence that would need to be put up.

I could sock my son-in-law. He will never tell the children no. it always falls to Heidi to say no  to do the discipline  gary is afraid they wont like him if he disciplines. He told bailee that she had a natural beauty and didnt need make up like alexis  he has no concept. He also told bailee that he knew Heidi would be mean and not let her have a horse. I was ready to deck him. Came home instead. He really is a nice guy but has no concept of parenting and standing beside you spouse and backing her up.

Enough of my ranting.

The first recipe is a little out of the ordinary  but I thought just for fun I would include a money savings tip this week.

recipe for homemade fabric softner.

■In a gallon size bucket, combine 1 cup of baking soda with 1 cup of water. (You dont have to mix them together or try to dissolve the baking soda.)

■Next, add 6 cups of white vinegar. (Dont be alarmed at the extreme fizzing action, this chemical reaction is normal. Allow the mixture to fizz for 3 to 4 minutes.)

■Then, add 6 cups of water and stir well.

■If you like the idea of having a scented fabric softener, then add 10 to 15 drops of your favorite essential oil to the mixture.

■Finally, clean out an empty liquid laundry container and fill it with your homemade fabric softer.

■When youre ready to do laundry, add 1/3 cup of your homemade fabric softener to the final rinse cycle. (Be sure to shake thoroughly before each use.)

Ayden has a baseball game tonight  it is at ayresville  about half an hour drive from here  they will play if it doesnt rain. It has been threatening all day  very muggy and overcast  love 70s. I would like to mow tomorrow after averys game  the grass has really grown with the inch of rain we got last week and the hot sunny weather this week. I hear gary and the boys outside playing ball  getting warmed up for the game tonight.

Ohio Kathy and I met at cabin fever today for coffee  conversation  and some kntting. After a while we decided to walk down to the fifth stitch and see what Ellen was up to. I also needed to pick up two more skeins of baby blanket yarn. I had my portable tank and knitting bad slung over my shoulder  and was opening the door for Kathy  and I put my other had in my left hand pocket. Yup  you guessed it  there were the missing teeth. Kathy and I laughed all the way to ellens. I threw it out into the ether and it finally came back. Yeah!

This next recipe does not need to be as rich as it sounds  using as many low fat items as you can and I think this would be ww friendly  its baked. They say to oil you baking dish  I think a nonfat notstick spray  what ever its called  pam  thats it  would work just as well. I also think I would use a glass baking dish  I think the chicken would get browner that way.

Garlic Lemon Double Stuffed Chicken 
12 servings 
oil, for greasing pan  pam
	12 boneless, skinless chicken breast halves 
	1-1/2 (8 ounce) packages cream cheese, cut into 1/2 inch slices 
	1-1/2 (8 ounce) packages Cheddar cheese, cut into 1/2 inch slices 
	1-1/2 cups milk 
	2-1/4 cups Italian seasoned bread crumbs 
	3/4 cup grated Romano cheese 
	1 tablespoon and 1-1/2 teaspoons minced garlic 
	1 cup and 2 tablespoons butter, melted 
	3 tablespoons lemon juice 
	3/4 teaspoon garlic salt, or to taste 
	3/4 teaspoon paprika (optional)

Directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Lightly coat a large, shallow baking dish with oil.
Butterfly each breast by slicing in half horizontally through the center, cutting almost but not completely through. Place one slice each of Cheddar and cream cheese in the center of each breast. Close again as if placing between the pages of a book. Set aside.

Pour milk into a shallow bowl. In a separate bowl, combine breadcrumbs and Romano cheese. Carefully dip each breast first in milk, then in breadcrumb mixture, patting lightly to firmly coat. Place breasts side by side in a single layer in pre-oiled baking dish, tucking edges under to seal.

Melt butter in a small saucepan over medium heat. Stir in lemon juice and garlic, and drizzle evenly over chicken. Season breasts with garlic salt and paprika, if using.

Bake in preheated oven for 30 minutes, or until no longer pink in center and juices run clear
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Garlic-Lemon-Double-Stuffed-Chicken

And to go with it I think these biscuits would be great. I love sea salt or kosher salt  it just adds so much more flavor than regular table salt. And if you have the ingredients in the garden so much the better. To me  these seem to be ww friendly too.

Garden Herb Biscuits

2 1/2 Cups All Purpose Flour
2 1/2 Teaspoons Baking Powder
1 Teaspoon Coarse Sea Salt or Kosher Salt
1/4 Teaspoon Freshly Ground Black Pepper
2 Tablespoons Fresh Chopped Parsley
2 Tablespoons Fresh Chopped Chives
1 1/2 Teaspoon Fresh Thyme
1/4 Cup Non-Dairy Margarine
4 Ounces (1/2 Package) Vegan Cream Cheese
1 Cup Finely Grated Carrot or Zucchini (or a Mix of Both)
3/4 Cup Plain Non-Dairy Milk
1 Teaspoon Apple Cider Vinegar
Additional Melted Non-Dairy Margarine (Optional)

Preheat your oven to 425 degrees and line a baking sheet with a silpat or piece of parchment paper. Set aside.

In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, salt, pepper, and fresh herbs. Make sure the greenery is well distributed throughout the dry mixture. Cut the margarine and cream cheese into tablespoon-sized pieces before adding them in next, and use a fork or pastry cutter to further incorporate the two. Once you achieve a coarse consistency where there are no chunks of fat remaining that are any larger than peas, toss in the carrot and/or zucchini shreds. Finally stir in both the non-dairy milk and vinegar at once, and mix with a wide spatula just until the thick batter comes together. If youre into the old-fashion way of doing it, you can also mix by hand, of course.

On a very lightly floured surface, pat out the dough to about 1  1 1/2 inches tall. Use a 2-inch round cookie cutter to cut out the biscuits, and space them out equally across your prepared baking sheet. Gather up any scrapes, pat back into shape, and cut again, until the dough is all used up. You should get 6  8 tall biscuits out of the mix.

If desired, brush a small amount of melted margarine across the tops of the biscuits for an extra buttery flavor, and then pop them into the oven. Bake for 18  22 minutes, until golden brown all over. Let cool for at least 10 minutes before eating, just so that you dont burn your mouth!

And to eat along with the chicken this to die for salad. I really want to try this  I think grilling the veggies would give them such a wonderful flavor  especially if they come out of your garden right before you pop them on the grill. Come to think of it  I think I could make a meal just with this salad and the garden herb biscuits.

Grilled Summer Vegetable Salad

Yield: 6
Sweet summertime in a bowl, this salad or side dish steals the show with its smoky flavor and pretty colors.
Ingredients
2 cobs of fresh corn, whole, cooked 
2 medium red bell pepper, halved, seeded 
2 medium green zucchini, sliced lengthwise 
1 small red onion, cut into wedges 
4-6 large leaves of basil, torn 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
2 Tablespoons olive oil 
juice of 1/2 lime

Instructions
Preheat grill to 400F and brush with olive oil.

Grill corn, peppers, zucchini and red onion until all are softened slightly and have some grill marks. You want them to have a bit of crunch, but be mostly cooked.

Transfer to a tray or baking sheet and allow to cool enough to handle.

Roughly (or nicely, your call) chop the onion, peppers and zucchini and transfer to a large bowl. Cut the corn off the cob and add it to the bowl also.

Drizzle olive oil and lime juice over the vegetables. Sprinkle with salt and torn basil. Mix well to combine. 
Taste salad and adjust salt, lime juice, or basil to taste.

Serve warm or room temperature. 
© 2010-2011 Simple Living Media, LLC | All rights reserved 
http://www.simplebites.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/grilled-salad-header.jpg

what is it  seven weeks until the knit-a-palooza  I am so looking forward to having everyone here  I wish everyone of you could be here. You all need to get skype set up on your computer so we can all visit together while they are here. I cant believe all the work that gwen has done to make sure everyone has a lets do this again next year kind of experience. I should be half as organized as she is.

Heidi cleans house twice a month for a friend of hers that is 93 years old  they have been friends a long time  they met when Heidi worked at joanns twenty plus years ago. Today she took alexis along to see what needs to be done so she can do it the next couple of times. Alexis also cleans katys pool a couple times a month. I would not have wanted to get into the water today  it is just not that warm.

I am surprised that admin has not split us  maybe they are waiting for us to begin in a few minutes. I will be leaving about a quarter of six but will be back after the game.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh Sam you are really making me hungry! I love lemon anything!
Have to go out to recess now but just wanted to pop in real quick.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the receipts they sound like a good plan for tomorrows meal. I only cook once on the week end days I'm sure the teens will love it. 

sounds like a few fathers I know around here, no sense of parenting at all. 

Well Grant and half the grandsons just pulled in so they can swim. Have to go can't let them have all the fun.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't believe that I saw the new KTP early. I just happened to be checking my email, and saw Sam's post. I know we will have a great week with our tea, coffee, and recipes. Now, I'll go back and read Sam's post. I'm sure there will be some goodies there!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kathy - i wanted to say your shawls were quite beautiful - loved the colors - well done.

strawberry - we definitely need a picture.

sam


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey, at last it has been warm and sunny here. And now we have two newts in the pond.
Hope everyone has a good week end.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the recipes --- I can't wait to try the chicken and wonder if the biscuits would be okay with the real dairy stuff?! The grilled vegetable salad is very much like what I'm bringing to the knit-a-palooza; only it's mixed with orzo pasta too. I can attest that grilling the vegetables gives them a whole new flavor!! It's a fantastic salad!

Only 6 months to Christmas??? Oh Squeak! (I love that expletive!)...I'd better quit watching the workshops and get started on the gifts I have planned. At least some of them are for socks so I will go to Darowil's workshop to get me going.

All the kids are headed this way for the weekend - we'll have a cook out for DD#1's birthday (6/1) and just hang out.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello all. A lovely warm day today here. I went to Rosemary's for a coffee and cake morning and we all sat outside in the garden which was very pleasant. I went into town yesterday for coffee with a dear friend who is upset about my moving away, and has offered me accommodation for visits. She said it is a spare room , mismatched furniture, a comfy bed, warm duvet and an electric blanket. She makes the most wonderful scones and the worlds best coffee cake too. So what more could anyone want!! She also gave me a Victorian brooch from her collection as a birthday/ remember-me-gift. She and her husband are lovely people and were so helpful when my husband died. Tuesday and Wednesday were taken up by valuer and removal estimators. I am very tired now. Think I will sleep all day tomorrow!! 
I hope all who have problems of any kind have happy resolutions soon. All those off on trips have a great time.
I voted for the solar scheme and three others in the selection.
Rosemary had donations this morning for her niece who is helping raise money for sailing trips for seriously ill children, by scaling the Dome at Greenwich. The niece has had four malignant brain tumours removed herself and is now struggling to cope with her disabilities herself. She is only 15 too. Brave girl. Must go and empty the washing machine as the beeping is getting on my nerves now.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Happy Friday and New KTP!!! Great recipes and pictures over the last few days. DH and I have been busy - we got our little travel trailer listed for sale and already have had a lot of interest. 
I hope everyone is doing well - I need to run to the market this afternoon and drop some mail....But before I go- I was looking through the paper and I 
see an ad in the Home Depot flyer for solar mason jar lights for $19.97..... 
Last year I hit the Dollar Store and bought some .99 sugar shakers and .99 solar 
garden light stakes - a little wire and ta da!!!!! I am just ahead of my 
time!!!!!!!!!! I admit that HD's are cuter..... but at night when mine are 
lighting up my trees they look pretty cute!! I will share the pictures -


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

OK sorry - it took me a minute to get mine added. The ribbed shaker can be hung upside down with a wire and you just take the stake off of the garden light!!! My sister and I think they look like little Tinkerbells in the trees at night!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I like the idea of the fabric softener Sam! do you know would it work in a front loader? I have been out and got what I need for the bread making- then my friend Ngaire is driving to the cut price outlet- you can pick up some real bargains there! Am about to put my head down again- I got up at 4 and it is approaching 10 am now. I did buy one or two impulse things- but they were all very good specials and things I do need- I have learned how much I can pack into my shopping trundler- my goodness it was heavy though! The bus driver on the way home was very kind and lifted it out for me- a lot will not help! But I am too mean to pay $9 or $10 to take a taxi home- that is a whole kilo of cheese or a large bag of flour (5kg)...
Cloudy day- but quite mild, 59 F and I am in short sleeves with the front door open!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a good day Lurker!!!!!!!!!!! Glad you got your shop done. I am headed to do mine - have a good rest. luv-AZ


Lurker 2 said:


> I like the idea of the fabric softener Sam! do you know would it work in a front loader? I have been out and got what I need for the bread making- then my friend Ngaire is driving to the cut price outlet- you can pick up some real bargains there! Am about to put my head down again- I got up at 4 and it is approaching 10 am now. I did buy one or two impulse things- but they were all very good specials and things I do need- I have learned how much I can pack into my shopping trundler- my goodness it was heavy though! The bus driver on the way home was very kind and lifted it out for me- a lot will not help! But I am too mean to pay $9 or $10 to take a taxi home- that is a whole kilo of cheese or a large bag of flour (5kg)...
> Cloudy day- but quite mild, 59 F and I am in short sleeves with the front door open!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Hello all. A lovely warm day today here. I went to Rosemary's for a coffee and cake morning and we all sat outside in the garden which was very pleasant. I went into town yesterday for coffee with a dear friend who is upset about my moving away, and has offered me accommodation for visits. She said it is a spare room , mismatched furniture, a comfy bed, warm duvet and an electric blanket. She makes the most wonderful scones and the worlds best coffee cake too. So what more could anyone want!! She also gave me a Victorian brooch from her collection as a birthday/ remember-me-gift. She and her husband are lovely people and were so helpful when my husband died. Tuesday and Wednesday were taken up by valuer and removal estimators. I am very tired now. Think I will sleep all day tomorrow!!
> I hope all who have problems of any kind have happy resolutions soon. All those off on trips have a great time.
> I voted for the solar scheme and three others in the selection.
> Rosemary had donations this morning for her niece who is helping raise money for sailing trips for seriously ill children, by scaling the Dome at Greenwich. The niece has had four malignant brain tumours removed herself and is now struggling to cope with her disabilities herself. She is only 15 too. Brave girl. Must go and empty the washing machine as the beeping is getting on my nerves now.


Have you definitely sold your house, Martina? Your friend sounds a lovely person- how nice to be able to revisit old haunts. What a brave girl Rosemary's niece is!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like a good day Lurker!!!!!!!!!!! Glad you got your shop done. I am headed to do mine - have a good rest. luv-AZ


Time to listen to my own suggestion, and rest!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh and before I forget Sam - Gary sounds like so many Dads I know and have known....He means well I'm sure and I'm sure Heidi will be fine - kids grow up and see these things themselves when they get older and I'm sure that Heidi is used to this by now..... deep breath..... You know, really good Dads get promoted to Grandpas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sam , love the recipes and will be making most of them, hope the game goes well "winning". That is, so understand how you feel about son I law, I have one just like him. LOL LOL, will make you go home.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

A recipe for Fabric Softener ~ what a great idea! Thanks so much Sam for posting this unusual item along with the more edible ones. Im just off to bed so will check in tomorrow to see what I have missed. Good night one and all, when it comes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Sam, so glad you found your teeth! That is pretty funny!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 31 may 13
> The end of may  22 days before it is officially summer  and just to put things into perspective  it is less than six months until Christmas. Thought I would throw that out for anyone who was interested.
> 
> Big conversations going on in the moser household  actually a whiney conversation all of it coming from bailee who wants a horse. She of course has no concept of the cost associated with having a horse  she thinks she is going to barrel race  having never really ridden in her life. She says she has enough money for a couple of months worth of feed  I wonder if she thinks the rest of it will come like manna from the sky. I would love to have a horse again  I loved bullseye  gave me a reason to be up early and go to the barn. And I know that after a few months bailee would lose interest and then I would have a horse to take care of again. I dont see her getting up extra early to take care of the horse before going to school. Bailee who gets up fifteen minutes before the bus  no  she is not going to get up early to care for a horse. But at thirteen she doesnt see the big picture  the cost  the new fence that would need to be put up.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

if i were making the biscuits i would go for the real dairy stuff - i just mentioned that to make it more ww friendly you could use all the low fat - no fat stuff you could find.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sam, thanks for the recipes --- I can't wait to try the chicken and wonder if the biscuits would be okay with the real dairy stuff?! The grilled vegetable salad is very much like what I'm bringing to the knit-a-palooza; only it's mixed with orzo pasta too. I can attest that grilling the vegetables gives them a whole new flavor!! It's a fantastic salad!
> 
> Only 6 months to Christmas??? Oh Squeak! (I love that expletive!)...I'd better quit watching the workshops and get started on the gifts I have planned. At least some of them are for socks so I will go to Darowil's workshop to get me going.
> 
> All the kids are headed this way for the weekend - we'll have a cook out for DD#1's birthday (6/1) and just hang out.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
Ann


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a great idea.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Friday and New KTP!!! Great recipes and pictures over the last few days. DH and I have been busy - we got our little travel trailer listed for sale and already have had a lot of interest.
> I hope everyone is doing well - I need to run to the market this afternoon and drop some mail....But before I go- I was looking through the paper and I
> see an ad in the Home Depot flyer for solar mason jar lights for $19.97.....
> Last year I hit the Dollar Store and bought some .99 sugar shakers and .99 solar
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i bet they do.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> OK sorry - it took me a minute to get mine added. The ribbed shaker can be hung upside down with a wire and you just take the stake off of the garden light!!! My sister and I think they look like little Tinkerbells in the trees at night!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it works in anykind of a machine - softner is softner.

sam

i used to use a cup of white vinegar in the final rinse as a softner and to make sure the soap was all out. it made a difference. this should work even better.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I like the idea of the fabric softener Sam! do you know would it work in a front loader? I have been out and got what I need for the bread making- then my friend Ngaire is driving to the cut price outlet- you can pick up some real bargains there! Am about to put my head down again- I got up at 4 and it is approaching 10 am now. I did buy one or two impulse things- but they were all very good specials and things I do need- I have learned how much I can pack into my shopping trundler- my goodness it was heavy though! The bus driver on the way home was very kind and lifted it out for me- a lot will not help! But I am too mean to pay $9 or $10 to take a taxi home- that is a whole kilo of cheese or a large bag of flour (5kg)...
> Cloudy day- but quite mild, 59 F and I am in short sleeves with the front door open!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lots of prayers and good thoughts coming your way.



Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i know it will work out in the end az sticks - but when someone picks on my baby my claws come out and i am ready to do battle. fatherly instincts.

sam



AZ Sticks said:


> Oh and before I forget Sam - Gary sounds like so many Dads I know and have known....He means well I'm sure and I'm sure Heidi will be fine - kids grow up and see these things themselves when they get older and I'm sure that Heidi is used to this by now..... deep breath..... You know, really good Dads get promoted to Grandpas!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what was funny was when i put them in - i almot gagged - which i had never done before - it had just been a long time since i had them in. i am very glad i found them - makes it much easier to eat.

sam



pammie1234 said:


> Sam, so glad you found your teeth! That is pretty funny!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is no facility close that does that. and it would not be enough - she has to have it here - in our barn. it might happen eventually - we will just have to see. they are quite an expense and with eight in the family to feed there is not a lot left over.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Knitting Tea Party 31 may 13
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

queenum - holding you and dh close in thought and sending tons of positive healing energy to dh - nonstop.

sam



Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


In my thoughts. So sorry for your news. Hugs. M


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


Sending healing thoughts and energy to you an your DH. Don't forget to breath and take care of yourself as well. HUGS


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


So sorry to hear about your DH. I hope and pray that he will be able to concur this terrible illness.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Have you definitely sold your house, Martina? Your friend sounds a lovely person- how nice to be able to revisit old haunts. What a brave girl Rosemary's niece is!


No, I haven't sold my house yet. It is only just being advertised. I keep telling everyone that it may not happen but have a hard time convincing people for some reason. I can't buy in the new area unless I sell this for a good price. So we will just have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gottastch love your shawls, lovely colors. NanaCaren have a safe and wonderful trip. 

Stormed here aggain today todayand possibly more yet again tonight. Moms rental house has a huge tree that us being held up so far by the garage. Insurance and tree guys there today to look anyway. Tree service is extremely busy so waiting for them to come back to actually cut n remove tree. DH said hes in the wrong business should be a tree removal person, going to cost $5,000.00 - $6,000.00 to have this tree removed. The roots are coming up out of the ground so depending on how long it takes them tree could end up totaling the garage. Especially if it keeps raining.

Off to catch up on this KTP, knit n watch tv with DH, this is his only day off this week working the rest of the weekend.

Hugs and prayers to all!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A quick hello, then off to do the shopping and maybe pop in again before the football. Going to be a wet game- interesting to see what the ground is like. Yesterday we had 1 1/2 inches of rain in 24 hours but out where the football is today they have had voer 2 inches. 
How funny that you have finally found those elusive teeth Sam.

Queenmum so sorry about your DH- I guess its too soon to know what they will be doing for it?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am glad to hear this too!!


pammie1234 said:


> Sam, so glad you found your teeth! That is pretty funny!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Interesting recipes. thinking of trying the Garlic Lemon Chicken but sub parmesan cheese for the romano cheese.



thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 31 may 13
> The end of may  22 days before it is officially summer  and just to put things into perspective  it is less than six months until Christmas. Thought I would throw that out for anyone who was interested.
> 
> Big conversations going on in the moser household  actually a whiney conversation all of it coming from bailee who wants a horse. She of course has no concept of the cost associated with having a horse  she thinks she is going to barrel race  having never really ridden in her life. She says she has enough money for a couple of months worth of feed  I wonder if she thinks the rest of it will come like manna from the sky. I would love to have a horse again  I loved bullseye  gave me a reason to be up early and go to the barn. And I know that after a few months bailee would lose interest and then I would have a horse to take care of again. I dont see her getting up extra early to take care of the horse before going to school. Bailee who gets up fifteen minutes before the bus  no  she is not going to get up early to care for a horse. But at thirteen she doesnt see the big picture  the cost  the new fence that would need to be put up.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Ann I'm so sorry to hear this - take a deep breath and when you're ready to talk we are here. Most of us have gone through this on one end or the other, so we can offer our support. The first thing I would suggest is to start a notebook so that you can write down any questions that you have as they come up- for your next dr visit. We're here 24/7 - keeping you in our thoughts - luv-AZ


Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


Prayers and hugs coming your way!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


Healing energy and spiritual support hugs going out to both of you. Prayers and thought of support as well


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> there is no facility close that does that. and it would not be enough - she has to have it here - in our barn. it might happen eventually - we will just have to see. they are quite an expense and with eight in the family to feed there is not a lot left over.
> 
> sam


Perhaps talk her into having some riding lessons first. As I understand it, can expect sore butt and or thighs from new activity. Might be enough to change her mind.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Sam so glad you found your teeth!! I cant eat without mine except for soft liquidy liquidy things so cant imagine how you have been getting by.

Julie glad to hear that your spirits are better and that you had a good shopping trip.

Strawberry would love to see your hair! Im sure your sister appreciates your efforts to make her smile.

Marianne what foods is Ben limited to with his diet?

Sam, I understand about dads who dont discipline, my DH has a hard time that way. It made it frustrating and difficult at times. My kids (the older two anyway) appreciate the fact now that they had it.

It has cooled off quite a bit here and is still raining so arthur has decided to come visit. Not cold its 68f just cool a nd damp enough to make the fingers n hands start aching. Going to knit anyway, evetyone have a peaceful evening/day. Till tomorrow.....


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> OK sorry - it took me a minute to get mine added. The ribbed shaker can be hung upside down with a wire and you just take the stake off of the garden light!!! My sister and I think they look like little Tinkerbells in the trees at night!!


AZ What a great idea. I'll have to try this.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Sounds like you need a family member with a chain saw. Hope it can be removed before more damage caused.



Pup lover said:


> Gottastch love your shawls, lovely colors. NanaCaren have a safe and wonderful trip.
> 
> Stormed here aggain today todayand possibly more yet again tonight. Moms rental house has a huge tree that us being held up so far by the garage. Insurance and tree guys there today to look anyway. Tree service is extremely busy so waiting for them to come back to actually cut n remove tree. DH said hes in the wrong business should be a tree removal person, going to cost $5,000.00 - $6,000.00 to have this tree removed. The roots are coming up out of the ground so depending on how long it takes them tree could end up totaling the garage. Especially if it keeps raining.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That's a very funny story----good thing it turned a little cold so that you needed your jacket/coat; otherwise, you wouldn't have found them until October!! Glad you found them!



thewren said:


> what was funny was when i put them in - i almot gagged - which i had never done before - it had just been a long time since i had them in. i am very glad i found them - makes it much easier to eat.
> 
> sam


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, so glad you found your teeth! That is pretty funny!


Yeay Sam!!! I knew you would find them some time!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank U Sam for the wonderful tips and recipes. I will post a picture of my hair this evening when we go into my Hobby room to Play and give Dora her dinner. My Computer is there with my folder with pictures.

Have a safe trio Caren.

Lurker I hope U will be able to see Fale in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Sounds like you need a family member with a chain saw. Hope it can be removed before more damage caused.


This tree is about 50-60 foot tall and prolly weighs 40,000 pounds, it is way too big for anyone other than a professional to try n remove. Not to mention power lines etc. that are around it.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


I'm so sorry to hear about DH. My prayers are with him and your family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Many girls that age get the inkling for a horse....maybe a classmate (or more) can go in on together. My Godfather (Mom's brother)thought I should have a horse --- I think I was 6. But, it didn't last long - the horse would run the fence row and scare the dairy cows --- not good when the cows were our money makers. So, Chucky was sold and all I have are a few pictures and a $50 savings bond that was put aside for me. One of my best friends in H.S. had many horses as her family owned a horse breeding and training farm. I never did learn to ride well enough to ride them---pretty high spirited, but Pat won lots of trophies and ribbons.



thewren said:


> there is no facility close that does that. and it would not be enough - she has to have it here - in our barn. it might happen eventually - we will just have to see. they are quite an expense and with eight in the family to feed there is not a lot left over.
> 
> sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup Lover --- check on some other places and if you see any tree guys working in the neighborhood, ask them to come look. That's what we did and they did it much much cheaper. We still had to take out the stump and roots, but the ending cost was no where near what our first quote was.



Pup lover said:


> Gottastch love your shawls, lovely colors. NanaCaren have a safe and wonderful trip.
> 
> Stormed here aggain today todayand possibly more yet again tonight. Moms rental house has a huge tree that us being held up so far by the garage. Insurance and tree guys there today to look anyway. Tree service is extremely busy so waiting for them to come back to actually cut n remove tree. DH said hes in the wrong business should be a tree removal person, going to cost $5,000.00 - $6,000.00 to have this tree removed. The roots are coming up out of the ground so depending on how long it takes them tree could end up totaling the garage. Especially if it keeps raining.
> 
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Happy Friday evening, 

Had a nice visit with Sam today. Got a bit of knitting done on the socks and shawl. Had a salad for lunch then went to pick up my van from the mechanic's. New brakes, one rotor, new battery and my lights are working properly again. Stopped at the grocery store for fresh fruits and veggies and a couple other things. Had brats and grilled zucchini off the grill and oven grilled cauliflower, yellow squash and broccoli and sliced avocado. Going to have 3-2-1 red velvet cake and fresh berries in a bit. 

Started my vacation early because of van repairs. Leaving for my DS's on Monday. Can't wait to see them. Got to hold and feed Emmett yesterday. He is growing so fast. Tried to get a pic of his laughing but wasn't able to. 

Sorry to hear about the C diagnosis. Have a friend that had to have one lung removeed because of C when she was in her thirties. She is now 70 and doing well. Praying for a good outcome.

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Be safe, if you are traveling.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Sam so happy to hear about finding your run away teeth. Bailey's Dad should never had said what he said about Heidi being mean, That was totally uncalled for. It's a shame she is too young to work. She could do that and save up for the horse and pay for most of the upkeep. She would have to make up a budget. I think if she sees it in black and white monies for everything and she would have to come up with it in babysitting, mowing lawns, doing house cleaning. She would forget it and quick until she is old enough for a real paying job. Just an idea. The Dad needs his ears boxed. How U kept your cool is amazing.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


Ann, I'm sure you're both feeling pretty stunned right now, but there are a whole lot of treatment options these days. You know the KTP will be sending continuous positive energy and prayers toward you, your DH and his medical team. As Sam says, we've got your back.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a very funny story----good thing it turned a little cold so that you needed your jacket/coat; otherwise, you wouldn't have found them until October!! Glad you found them!


He found them in his pants pocket.!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Sam, so glad you found your teeth! That is pretty funny!


Ditto,


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


Done as we speak, and for the family too.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Pup Lover --- check on some other places and if you see any tree guys working in the neighborhood, ask them to come look. That's what we did and they did it much much cheaper. We still had to take out the stump and roots, but the ending cost was no where near what our first quote was.


Unfortunately, our area is too small only have two tree services and only one is certified by electric company for working around their lines. Also the insurance insurance company is involved. They should cover everything after deductible though of course premiums will go up.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


So sorry to hear this; of course your DH will stay in our thoughts until he is better, as will you.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessa, have you ever had apple cider molasses?


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow - found this week's early. Somewhere in the middle of last week I must have missed a post and by the time I found it and read it I was 50 + pages behind.

Sam, sorry to hear about Andy. He and all concerned are in my heart and prayers.

Prayers and healing thoughts going out to all who need them.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> what was funny was when i put them in - i almot gagged - which i had never done before - it had just been a long time since i had them in. i am very glad i found them - makes it much easier to eat.
> 
> sam


So glad you've found the rascally dentures. That was pretty brazen of them to sneak off like that and get lost for so long. lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try. 
This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try.
> This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


I love your hats. My girls and myself are hat people, absolutely love them.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I love the one in your avatar



Designer1234 said:


> I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try.
> This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try.
> This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


I love your hats! I especially love the one in your avatar.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try.
> This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


 :-D The one in the avatar shows better in the pics. both are lovely.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try.
> This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


Love the hats. U look fantastic. I wish I look that lovely in a hat. but u are a lovely looking woman. I never tried felting. It scares me.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I am sorry to hear this..but hope that it is something that can be controlled either by surgery, radiation, chemo or a combination. You will be in my thoughts and prayers ( if prayers are not offensive to you). Thinking of you at this tough time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I actually like yours better!!! Very creative! Going to have to go check out our dollar stores now.



AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Friday and New KTP!!! Great recipes and pictures over the last few days. DH and I have been busy - we got our little travel trailer listed for sale and already have had a lot of interest.
> I hope everyone is doing well - I need to run to the market this afternoon and drop some mail....But before I go- I was looking through the paper and I
> see an ad in the Home Depot flyer for solar mason jar lights for $19.97.....
> Last year I hit the Dollar Store and bought some .99 sugar shakers and .99 solar
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Love the hats. U look fantastic. I wish I look that lovely in a hat. but u are a lovely looking woman. I never tried felting. It scares me.


nothing to fear - It is quite simple you just have to have some time, and a couple of tennis balls and a pair of jeans and away you go. check out the workshop. it will be there permanently.

Lots of interest in Kaye's shrug workshop which starts on Monday. I think some beautiful shrugs are going to be made in the workshop.\

It sounds as if tornado alley is having another really bad night. so scary. There is a warning in about 5 places -- I hope they are going to be okay!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> He found them in his pants pocket.!


Now that conjures up very interesting ideas here- pants are undies! What you call pants are trousers to us.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Dear Ann I am so very sorry about this diagnosis for your DH. I will be keeping you both in my prayers. I'm not that far away so let me know if you need any help or a shoulder to lean on. Hugs dear one.
quote=Queenmum]Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
Ann[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try.
> This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


The one in the avatar gets my vote.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am STILL laughing Sam. I so glad you found them and hadn't thrown them away. Now if only my dongle for my embroidery machine would show up....



thewren said:


> what was funny was when i put them in - i almot gagged - which i had never done before - it had just been a long time since i had them in. i am very glad i found them - makes it much easier to eat.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear! So horrible to have to pay so much for tree removal. Hope the rain lets up and more damage isn't done.



Pup lover said:


> Gottastch love your shawls, lovely colors. NanaCaren have a safe and wonderful trip.
> 
> Stormed here aggain today todayand possibly more yet again tonight. Moms rental house has a huge tree that us being held up so far by the garage. Insurance and tree guys there today to look anyway. Tree service is extremely busy so waiting for them to come back to actually cut n remove tree. DH said hes in the wrong business should be a tree removal person, going to cost $5,000.00 - $6,000.00 to have this tree removed. The roots are coming up out of the ground so depending on how long it takes them tree could end up totaling the garage. Especially if it keeps raining.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Shirley I just LOVE this new avatar. You are beautiful and so is the hat! This is such a wonderful picture of you; your delightful bubbling personality just exudes.



Designer1234 said:


> Yeay Sam!!! I knew you would find them some time!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So good to see you popping in more Strawberry. How is your back doing?



Strawberry4u said:


> Thank U Sam for the wonderful tips and recipes. I will post a picture of my hair this evening when we go into my Hobby room to Play and give Dora her dinner. My Computer is there with my folder with pictures.
> 
> Have a safe trio Caren.
> 
> Lurker I hope U will be able to see Fale in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your brats and veggies sound yummy. Sorry to hear of more mechanical problems for you but you deserve the break and I'm sure you enjoyed seeing Emmett.



kehinkle said:


> Happy Friday evening,
> 
> Had a nice visit with Sam today. Got a bit of knitting done on the socks and shawl. Had a salad for lunch then went to pick up my van from the mechanic's. New brakes, one rotor, new battery and my lights are working properly again. Stopped at the grocery store for fresh fruits and veggies and a couple other things. Had brats and grilled zucchini off the grill and oven grilled cauliflower, yellow squash and broccoli and sliced avocado. Going to have 3-2-1 red velvet cake and fresh berries in a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Afghan and socks are finished. Now I really only have one WIP that isn't finished. It needs some sewing done, so it doesn't need much. I also started an advent calendar last Christmas that I need to work on. I think I am ready to start my hat! Now I really don't know what to do. I'm sure I'll find something in my long list of desired projects.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> there is no facility close that does that. and it would not be enough - she has to have it here - in our barn. it might happen eventually - we will just have to see. they are quite an expense and with eight in the family to feed there is not a lot left over.
> 
> sam


At first I thought you were talking about Heidi having the baby. I am laughing hysterically with tears. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh Sam, what fun we have.
So glad you found your teeth. I figured the dog had buried them and some anthropologist would find them. Oh no, now I am laughing again but it feels so good to laugh as I wasn't laughing earlier. I needed that.

Love the softener formula. I use washing baking soda in my wash but hadn't ever done your tip, however, I will. Great tip. Hmmmm what essential oil will I use. As a knitter I should use lavender, but I would probably use cinnamon to spice things up, hmmmm but vanilla would be nice too.

Oh yes, and I did my pasta with veggies done on the grill. I marinated them in oil and vinegar, cooked them on the charcoal grill along with cherry tomatoes, yellow, orange, and red, used peppers, onion, zucchini, broccoli, think that is it but was it ever fantastic. Used quinoa angel hair pasta. Did a little olive oil with lots of fresh garlic and poured that over the pasta, tossed and added the veggies. Oh my, heaven. And to think Rookie is bringing a salad like that. Love it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Sending healing thoughts and energy to you an your DH. Don't forget to breath and take care of yourself as well. HUGS


Good advice for Queenmum for sure. Undoubtedly it takes quite a toll on the spouses health too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> No, I haven't sold my house yet. It is only just being advertised. I keep telling everyone that it may not happen but have a hard time convincing people for some reason. I can't buy in the new area unless I sell this for a good price. So we will just have to wait and see what happens.


Wishing you lots of luck in selling your home!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Gottastch love your shawls, lovely colors. NanaCaren have a safe and wonderful trip.
> 
> Stormed here aggain today todayand possibly more yet again tonight. Moms rental house has a huge tree that us being held up so far by the garage. Insurance and tree guys there today to look anyway. Tree service is extremely busy so waiting for them to come back to actually cut n remove tree. DH said hes in the wrong business should be a tree removal person, going to cost $5,000.00 - $6,000.00 to have this tree removed. The roots are coming up out of the ground so depending on how long it takes them tree could end up totaling the garage. Especially if it keeps raining.
> 
> ...


Oh my, that sounds so expensive. This is the time one would like to be a woodworker and use the wood to make some money back. Hope all goes well without destroying the garage.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ, your garden lights are fabulous. So creative.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Happy Friday evening,
> 
> Had a nice visit with Sam today. Got a bit of knitting done on the socks and shawl. Had a salad for lunch then went to pick up my van from the mechanic's. New brakes, one rotor, new battery and my lights are working properly again. Stopped at the grocery store for fresh fruits and veggies and a couple other things. Had brats and grilled zucchini off the grill and oven grilled cauliflower, yellow squash and broccoli and sliced avocado. Going to have 3-2-1 red velvet cake and fresh berries in a bit.
> 
> ...


So glad you and Sam had time together for coffee and sounds like it was a valuable time as he found his teeth. Here's to good friends in all situations. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree wrote:
That's a very funny story----good thing it turned a little cold so that you needed your jacket/coat; otherwise, you wouldn't have found them until October!! Glad you found them!



kehinkle said:


> He found them in his pants pocket.!


Oh Rookie and Kehinkle. That is too funny because he needs his pants in cold or hot weather. This KTP is really making me laugh.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Unfortunately, our area is too small only have two tree services and only one is certified by electric company for working around their lines. Also the insurance insurance company is involved. They should cover everything after deductible though of course premiums will go up.


That's a relief that insurance will kick in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try.
> This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


I love the one in the avatar, but this one is great too. Hard to choose but since you are asking, I vote for the avatar hat.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Now that conjures up very interesting ideas here- pants are undies! What you call pants are trousers to us.


Well if he found them in his undies it's a good thing they didn't bite. Oh dear, I hope that's ok to say. Chalk it up to the lovely glass of wine I am having while reading and typing.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the great recipes, love chicken and biscuits in any form. I'm glad you found your teeth at long last!

Queenmum, I'll put you and your DH on my prayer list.

Well, got to get to bed. My friend is going to cut my hair at 8 a.m. Too early, but it's the only time she had - I called at the last minute. See you all tomorrow. Love and prayers, Paula


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i threw it out into the ether darowil - guess it decided i had waited long enough.

sam



darowil said:


> A quick hello, then off to do the shopping and maybe pop in again before the football. Going to be a wet game- interesting to see what the ground is like. Yesterday we had 1 1/2 inches of rain in 24 hours but out where the football is today they have had voer 2 inches.
> How funny that you have finally found those elusive teeth Sam.
> 
> Queenmum so sorry about your DH- I guess its too soon to know what they will be doing for it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm afraid i don't all the time - i try to keep my mouth closed but when heidi is concerned i'm ready to fight anyone.

sam



Strawberry4u said:


> Sam so happy to hear about finding your run away teeth. Bailey's Dad should never had said what he said about Heidi being mean, That was totally uncalled for. It's a shame she is too young to work. She could do that and save up for the horse and pay for most of the upkeep. She would have to make up a budget. I think if she sees it in black and white monies for everything and she would have to come up with it in babysitting, mowing lawns, doing house cleaning. She would forget it and quick until she is old enough for a real paying job. Just an idea. The Dad needs his ears boxed. How U kept your cool is amazing.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grannypeg - good to hear from you - what kind of weather are you having these days?

sam



Grannypeg said:


> Wow - found this week's early. Somewhere in the middle of last week I must have missed a post and by the time I found it and read it I was 50 + pages behind.
> 
> Sam, sorry to hear about Andy. He and all concerned are in my heart and prayers.
> 
> Prayers and healing thoughts going out to all who need them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i told them not to do that again.

sam



jheiens said:


> So glad you've found the rascally dentures. That was pretty brazen of them to sneak off like that and get lost for so long. lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i vote for the rounded crown - love the colors.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try.
> This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

underpants of course - that is used here also - i should have said in my slacks or trousers. pants is just kind of an all inclusive word for them.

sam



darowil said:


> Now that conjures up very interesting ideas here- pants are undies! What you call pants are trousers to us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

throw it out into the universe gwen - let go of it and maybe it will come back to you.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I am STILL laughing Sam. I so glad you found them and hadn't thrown them away. Now if only my dongle for my embroidery machine would show up....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does sound good daralene.

we just started a dandy rainstorm - lightening but no thunder that i can here. aydens game was rained out tonight - i wonder if avery's game will be played in the morning - it is really putting down the water - wind has picked up - glad i don't need to drive in it - oh - i just remembered - alexis and madison left about half an hour ago - don't think they are back yet - they were in the mood for mexican - went to taco bell - i will rest easier when they are home.

sam



Angora1 said:


> At first I thought you were talking about Heidi having the baby. I am laughing hysterically with tears. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh Sam, what fun we have.
> So glad you found your teeth. I figured the dog had buried them and some anthropologist would find them. Oh no, now I am laughing again but it feels so good to laugh as I wasn't laughing earlier. I needed that.
> 
> Love the softener formula. I use washing baking soda in my wash but hadn't ever done your tip, however, I will. Great tip. Hmmmm what essential oil will I use. As a knitter I should use lavender, but I would probably use cinnamon to spice things up, hmmmm but vanilla would be nice too.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i checked - there are no teeth marks.

sam



Angora1 said:


> Well if he found them in his undies it's a good thing they didn't bite. Oh dear, I hope that's ok to say. Chalk it up to the lovely glass of wine I am having while reading and typing.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi all, It has been rather quiet here today. Pain level is high so I didn't really do much. 
The grandkids have been doing rather well but still have a few issues of who they are to listen to. I finally told them that Mom and Dad are the big bosses and Grandpa and I are the second bosses. That seems to make it easier on them.
The baby is teething so she has been uncomfortable for the past few days...bless her heart, she tries to stay happy all the time.
Sam, I too am glad the chompers have been located...I am just picturing the looks on yours and Kathy's faces.
Ann, Keeping you and your DH in my thoughts. 

Take care all.
EJ


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try.
> This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


Nice hats, and you are beautiful, love the color :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you lots of soothing painfree healing energy ejs - hopefully by morning you will feel better.

sam



EJS said:


> Hi all, It has been rather quiet here today. Pain level is high so I didn't really do much.
> The grandkids have been doing rather well but still have a few issues of who they are to listen to. I finally told them that Mom and Dad are the big bosses and Grandpa and I are the second bosses. That seems to make it easier on them.
> The baby is teething so she has been uncomfortable for the past few days...bless her heart, she tries to stay happy all the time.
> Sam, I too am glad the chompers have been located...I am just picturing the looks on yours and Kathy's faces.
> ...


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

We went out for an early supper and when we
came out of the restaurant it

Was 34 C. (93.2 F.) and the skies were black,
On the way home we ran into

thunder and hail and rain and within ten minutes the temperature was

21C. (69 F.) What a relief. it was terribly humid all day.

temperatures in the nineties are usually in July and

very hot for this area. Hope it is much cooler tomorrow.



thewren said:


> grannypeg - good to hear from you - what kind of weather are you having these days?
> 
> sam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, finally finished last weeks TP and am caught up on this weeks now. 
Sam, glad you found your chompers, they sure do help, don't they? 

Gwen, can't wait to see the new tat finished, beautiful so far. 

Julie, glad your day shopping was a good one, hope the time up to your trip goes quickly but not so quickly as to sneak up on you. 

Ann, positive thoughts and energies to you and your DH, what horrible thing to go through. 

Strawberry, good to see you, hope you aren't having too much pain. 

Everyone going on trips, have safe ones, everyone who needs help with pain or family health issues, positive, healing energies, and prayers going out. 

Shirley, gorgeous hats, I love them both. 

The shawls are beautiul too, just don't remember who posted the pictures of them. 

Well, I'm off to bed, I'm wiped out, DH is home safely, and that is a good thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, finally finished last weeks TP and am caught up on this weeks now.
> Sam, glad you found your chompers, they sure do help, don't they?
> 
> Gwen, can't wait to see the new tat finished, beautiful so far.
> ...


even more successful after the second trip to the cut price place, and got the Metamucil I need for my trip at a good price too- all in all a good day!
Not sure is Mr Grey the bed- or the cat? New cat? Or is the cat Sphynx?
I think you may be referring to Gottastch's shawls- or have I missed a photo-I am in a muddle as to where I had got to- I had to leave in a bit of a hurry in the end!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Time to say good night, or Day, was a hot day 93F, here and not nice breathing was hard. But a good day, so tired now so pray all are blessed with a healing day tomorrow, filled with joy love and happiness, laced with peace.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> even more successful after the second trip to the cut price place, and got the Metamucil I need for my trip at a good price too- all in all a good day!
> Not sure is Mr Grey the bed- or the cat? New cat? Or is the cat Sphynx?
> I think you may be referring to Gottastch's shawls- or have I missed a photo-I am in a muddle as to where I had got to- I had to leave in a bit of a hurry in the end!


Mr. Grey is the rescue kitty in the bed, they are the same color, I'll post updated photo's of Sphynx and Bruno tomorrow. Sphynx would just as soon that baby leave, Mr. Grey is only 12 weeks old and pistol, a bit like Sphynx was at that age but not as food oriented. lol... I'll get better pics of him eventually but he moves around quite a bit, he's currently torturing Sphynx, lol, he wants her to play with him so badly and she just grumbles and growls at him, at least today she doesn't just hiss dramatically and run the other way. lol :shock:
Well, night, see you later. 
Oh yes, Gottastch's shawls, thank you.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Sam and all the ktp'ers. Delicious recipes tonight.
Queenmum, I am keeping you and dh in my thoughts and prayers and I am sending positive thoughts to you from Canada.

I have been busy making bibs. Trying to make a dent on my cotton stash. Also have been making dish cloth and dish towel sets. Pattern is from Plymouth Yarn pattern is F337 I believe.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Greetings to all my friends and acquaintances here. It seems that we have a lot of avatars and new people that I do not recognize.Welcome all. 
Ann: Sorry to hear of your DH's diagnosis. Hope that a cure can be found soon. It seems that the incidence of Ca has ballooned and hardly a day goes by without hearing of someone newly diagnosed. My prayers for you and your husband in this trying time. Try to live day by day and hour by hour as this makes it somewhat easier. Don't borrow problems as sometimes they never occur. Try a Gratitude journal as this helps to
put a positive spin on every day.
I haven't been able to keep up with everyone and don't know what Jynx had surgery for. Could someone send me a pm to inform. Jynx we are all thinking of you and praying that
you will now enjoy a more care free time. Should have plenty of time to knit now if you don't overdo and if you
don't get bogged down in 130 pages of tp.
I'm still having problems finding the tea party and have to hunt around for where it is posted. Not in active topics
not in watched topics, had to go to posts tonite.
Usually Lurker or Kate sends me the link by Sat. 
I went to the convention for the entire weekend and came home exhausted every day. If it wasn't for the loving care of the witnesses and everyone involved in the planning of the day, I don't think I would have enjoyed it much. The Jw's are so loving and caring and did everything from helping me shop during the week to making special accomidations in their van, bringing me breakfast every morning, getting there at 6:45 am so that I could get the seats I wanted and a friend sat with me so that if I had to go to the bathroom I had assistance. The attendants were everywhere lending a hand when I got up or walked anywhere.
Mon. I slept all day. The rest of the week I scheduled no outside activities so that I could recoup my energy and get to work on the house which has suffered a great deal in the last month since I have again been laid up. I hope the remaining months of this year are less pain and trouble filled. I am on my feet again, but cannot walk much or stand much without a prolonged period of rest. The convention was filled with Jehovah's spirit and much advice for dealing the problems and challenges that we face in these trying times. Nine new Bible pubications were released and 2 dramas were acted out. These are so well
arranged that you would believe that they were done by professionals although they are performed by ordinary witnesses. Entirely a positive experience. Also met someone that I haven't seen in several years because she had moved to be with her children. She is now living in the area. She sat next to me and asked what congregation I belonged to and when I looked at her I knew that I knew her from someplace. I happened to look across at her songbook upon which she had her name and I realized that she had been a friend who left the area shortly after Katrina to go
to assist victims there. So we got reacquainted. You just never know how small a world this is. We will contact one another again or see one another at another convention perhaps. There were 10,000 attending the convention on the last day.
Lurker: I hope that your trip is successful in achieving a satisfactory resolution of your situation with Fale. If you are needing alot of clothing, can you ship some there by postal or wear several layers for the trip.
My strength is starting to rebound for which I am greatly relieved. The pain remains more minimal than it has been for awhile. Tomorrow is forecast to be 100 degrees though I find the weather very comfortable and the mornings remain overcast until around noon.
Loving thoughts to all. 
Marlark Marge


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great towel sets - i need to try some.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ktp'ers. Delicious recipes tonight.
> Queenmum, I am keeping you and dh in my thoughts and prayers and I am sending positive thoughts to you from Canada.
> 
> I have been busy making bibs. Trying to make a dent on my cotton stash. Also have been making dish cloth and dish towel sets. Pattern is from Plymouth Yarn pattern is F337 I believe.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

one o'clock and i am sleepy - will pop my pills and fall into the arms of morephus (?).

sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good night Sam, goodnight all.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> So good to see you popping in more Strawberry. How is your back doing?


Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.

Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have been busy making bibs. Trying to make a dent on my cotton stash. Also have been making dish cloth and dish towel sets. Pattern is from Plymouth Yarn pattern is F337 I believe.


Love your finished projects,Great job!!! Thank You for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mr. Grey is the rescue kitty in the bed, they are the same color, I'll post updated photo's of Sphynx and Bruno tomorrow. Sphynx would just as soon that baby leave, Mr. Grey is only 12 weeks old and pistol, a bit like Sphynx was at that age but not as food oriented. lol... I'll get better pics of him eventually but he moves around quite a bit, he's currently torturing Sphynx, lol, he wants her to play with him so badly and she just grumbles and growls at him, at least today she doesn't just hiss dramatically and run the other way. lol :shock:
> Well, night, see you later.
> Oh yes, Gottastch's shawls, thank you.


they will settle down! Mr Grey is very beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

You surely have been busy! I love your choice of colours!



gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ktp'ers. Delicious recipes tonight.
> Queenmum, I am keeping you and dh in my thoughts and prayers and I am sending positive thoughts to you from Canada.
> 
> I have been busy making bibs. Trying to make a dent on my cotton stash. Also have been making dish cloth and dish towel sets. Pattern is from Plymouth Yarn pattern is F337 I believe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


I love it! and beautiful lady!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ktp'ers. Delicious recipes tonight.
> Queenmum, I am keeping you and dh in my thoughts and prayers and I am sending positive thoughts to you from Canada.
> 
> I have been busy making bibs. Trying to make a dent on my cotton stash. Also have been making dish cloth and dish towel sets. Pattern is from Plymouth Yarn pattern is F337 I believe.


Lovely bibs and towel sets


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Good morning all. Its a nice cool, cloudy day here in Belfast and I'll continue to get the garden and house things done. Yesterday was quite successful, in spite of the wheezy chest. On page 1, Sam's comment about Christmas must have come from something in the air on both sides of the Atlantic!! Yesterday, I gathered together the knitting magazines I'd bought in the autumn od 2012 (not a huge number) and removed from them the patterns for Christmas knits that I'd like to tackle this year. No point waiting until the autumn to do that task. I did seem a little peculiar to have a list that included yarn for a Christmas project and plants for 5 hanging baskets. One of the joys of retirement perhaps? 

Strawberry. Your hair is so pretty. An exotic bird. I hope your spirits are lifted. My fondest and kindest thoughts are with those facing pain and illness.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 wrote:
I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try. 
This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


My vote goes to the avatar hat, it looks so jaunty and you suit it very nicely.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Strawberry4u wrote:
Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.

Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.

Wow that is gorgeous, you will be turning heads in admiration when you are out and about!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Prayers and calming energy heading to Moore Oklahama and the region around which was hit again by tornados. Death toll at 5 on Aussie news. Stormchasers taken out with damaged vehicles. Waiting to see more


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone. Another week gone already!! I havent read anything yet except Sams opening. SAM.. so glad the missing teeth have been found. :thumbup: Great recipes once again., sorry to hear SIL is not a lot of help with parenting/discipline. That is so common and its not fair. 
Well we surely did get some rain. Here we had about 22mm yesterday and up till this morn. Some parts of Melbourne got 100mm ! That was a LOT. Anyway back to catch up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Happy Friday and New KTP!!! Great recipes and pictures over the last few days. DH and I have been busy - we got our little travel trailer listed for sale and already have had a lot of interest.
> I hope everyone is doing well - I need to run to the market this afternoon and drop some mail....But before I go- I was looking through the paper and I
> see an ad in the Home Depot flyer for solar mason jar lights for $19.97.....
> Last year I hit the Dollar Store and bought some .99 sugar shakers and .99 solar
> ...


Great idea, i love solar lights.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone. Another week gone already!! I havent read anything yet except Sams opening. SAM.. so glad the missing teeth have been found. :thumbup: Great recipes once again., sorry to hear SIL is not a lot of help with parenting/discipline. That is so common and its not fair.
> Well we surely did get some rain. Here we had about 22mm yesterday and up till this morn. Some parts of Melbourne got 100mm ! That was a LOT. Anyway back to catch up.


glad to hear you have had rain- your grass certainly needed it!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


Loads of good thoughts and wishes on their way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well lost the last post.
My Doggies won-starting to look good again. After losing th efirst 4 games of the season they have now won the next 4. Rained most tof hte game- but nothing like yestaerday. You would think after dumping so much in SA that there wouldn't be any left for you in Victoria, but clearly its still going. The farmers are now all seeding- and looking forwad to a good season already!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well lost the last post.
> My Doggies won-starting to look good again. After losing th efirst 4 games of the season they have now won the next 4. Rained most tof hte game- but nothing like yestaerday. You would think after dumping so much in SA that there wouldn't be any left for you in Victoria, but clearly its still going. The farmers are now all seeding- and looking forwad to a good season already!


You must be pleased with their performance- there must be still a lot of the season to go?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> glad to hear you have had rain- your grass certainly needed it!


Sure did. How are you doing? I have had a busy day.. some housework here at home then off to mum for the usual caring stuff and i washed and set her hair too. This afternoon met up with a group of friends for an hour or so then my son and girlfriend called in before the night football match (under the big lights.. Darrowill now you know where i am) and then it was dinner time already.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well lost the last post.
> My Doggies won-starting to look good again. After losing th efirst 4 games of the season they have now won the next 4. Rained most tof hte game- but nothing like yestaerday. You would think after dumping so much in SA that there wouldn't be any left for you in Victoria, but clearly its still going. The farmers are now all seeding- and looking forwad to a good season already!


Yep that was quite a dumping thanks.  We have only had about 2mm today so i think it has gone elsewhere.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Happy Friday evening,
> 
> Had a nice visit with Sam today. Got a bit of knitting done on the socks and shawl. Had a salad for lunch then went to pick up my van from the mechanic's. New brakes, one rotor, new battery and my lights are working properly again. Stopped at the grocery store for fresh fruits and veggies and a couple other things. Had brats and grilled zucchini off the grill and oven grilled cauliflower, yellow squash and broccoli and sliced avocado. Going to have 3-2-1 red velvet cake and fresh berries in a bit.
> 
> ...


And back at you too. Have a great time at your sons place.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try.
> This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


Mmmm... I like them both. If i had to choose then maybe the one in your avatar wins but not by much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ktp'ers. Delicious recipes tonight.
> Queenmum, I am keeping you and dh in my thoughts and prayers and I am sending positive thoughts to you from Canada.
> 
> I have been busy making bibs. Trying to make a dent on my cotton stash. Also have been making dish cloth and dish towel sets. Pattern is from Plymouth Yarn pattern is F337 I believe.


You have been busy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


Wow, that is gorgeous !!! And so are you... Your sis may laugh but I bet she'll be envious, I am.

Tessa


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Greetings to all my friends and acquaintances here. .
> 
> My strength is starting to rebound for which I am greatly relieved. The pain remains more minimal than it has been for awhile. Tomorrow is forecast to be 100 degrees though I find the weather very comfortable and the mornings remain overcast until around noon.
> Loving thoughts to all.
> Marlark Marge


How nice of everyone to take care of you so well at you convention. I hope your pain remains minimal or even less. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


It looks great and a good photo of you and your garden. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Prayers and calming energy heading to Moore Oklahama and the region around which was hit again by tornados. Death toll at 5 on Aussie news. Stormchasers taken out with damaged vehicles. Waiting to see more


Ditto from me too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You must be pleased with their performance- there must be still a lot of the season to go?


Minor round finishes late August/early Sept. So plenty of chance to catch up. 
Today was the celebration of our 50th year in the legue. Th ecoin was tossed ny the guy who had the first kick for Centrals in the League and who was then 200+ games later the first Centrals player to play his 200th game. Had a special guernsey for the match which had the name of all the players who ever played a league game for Centrals. Scary that I have been following them all that time (bar the first game). My father went to that game and came home and told us about the guard of honour of bulldogs as the players ran onto the ground for the first time. ANd then the next day it was the photo on the front page of the Sunday MAil. And this grabbed my attention so I have been following them ever since. Only later to discover that the reason so many of my school mates also barracked for them was because we lived in the Central Districts area. When people realise that I am a Centrals supporter who was bought up in Elizabeth they all think they know why I barracked for them- but they are quite wrong.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Marge, good to have you on board again, I was beginning to wonder whether you were alright & all the time you were enjoying your conference. So glad it all went so well for you, come again soon.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


WOW that looks awesome, I think a feather would go perfectly in it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marge good to see you back- and feeling better as well. Great that you felt well enough to go out for the weekend- albiet with plenty of support from all those knid people.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


That is cute, it's really nice  I like it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> WOW that looks awesome, I think a feather would go perfectly in it.


I don't know if it would enhance it or take away the sleek beauty. Can you put the feather in & show us another photo, Strawberry? Please ?

Is your nose natural or the result of cosmetic surgery? If the latter can I have the name of the surgeon? Lol.

Tessa


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Up early, warm today too, ready to get started, My son and his family are here, for a week from Al. So happy my grand son has grown so big almost as tall as his dad. :-D have my coffee, and pray all are better today then yesterday. :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sure did. How are you doing? I have had a busy day.. some housework here at home then off to mum for the usual caring stuff and i washed and set her hair too. This afternoon met up with a group of friends for an hour or so then my son and girlfriend called in before the night football match (under the big lights.. Darrowill now you know where i am) and then it was dinner time already.


How far from Port Fairy? Maryanne and Mum and I are going there at the end of July for a week. About 3 hours if you are where I think you are- as you are not in Darwin there is only one option- and I even worked it out before I checked the web! Do you follow the AFL?- I like to see the SA teams win, but as a SANFL Bulldog supporter I have a soft spot for the Western Bulldogs. So games like tonight's in Darwin I am in a win win! Either a local team or the Bulldogs must win (well other than an unlikely draw).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

When is the knita palozza? It might be the weekend I am away! and don't know if we will have internet access (and Maryanne will need to bring her laptop as I don't have one).


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good m orning Sam, hey thanks for the fabric softerner "recipe" that is a mone saver and if we can save money on one thing or another then we can buy more yarn :lol: :lol: Yes, can you believe this is June 1st???? this first half or almost first half of the year has gone by in a flash. I hope and pray for the people of Oklahoma, it is so sad. Have a safe weekend.


----------



## Kathymacau (Jan 8, 2013)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


Very sorry to hear your news. Will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

If an active tornado alley isn't enough, 4 firies died in a large hotel fire and another 13 injured in the US.

Calming energy is flowing to you all


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


Ann my thoughts, prayers and love are with you both at this time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my, I got that all wrong, didn't I? Good find anyway!!



kehinkle said:


> He found them in his pants pocket.!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> How far from Port Fairy? Maryanne and Mum and I are going there at the end of July for a week. About 3 hours if you are where I think you are- as you are not in Darwin there is only one option- and I even worked it out before I checked the web! Do you follow the AFL?- I like to see the SA teams win, but as a SANFL Bulldog supporter I have a soft spot for the Western Bulldogs. So games like tonight's in Darwin I am in a win win! Either a local team or the Bulldogs must win (well other than an unlikely draw).


Yep about 2 and half hours from Port Fairy (lovely little place) and no sorry i dont follow AFL. My son is a full on Cats supporter and member.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


Oh, I'm so sorry. We went through that with my father when I was in my teens. And my cousin was just diagnosed with Stage 4 lung cancer. My heart goes out to you.
Will hold good thoughts for you and prayers, if you will accept them.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Gottastch love your shawls, lovely colors. NanaCaren have a safe and wonderful trip.
> 
> Stormed here aggain today todayand possibly more yet again tonight. Moms rental house has a huge tree that us being held up so far by the garage. Insurance and tree guys there today to look anyway. Tree service is extremely busy so waiting for them to come back to actually cut n remove tree. DH said hes in the wrong business should be a tree removal person, going to cost $5,000.00 - $6,000.00 to have this tree removed. The roots are coming up out of the ground so depending on how long it takes them tree could end up totaling the garage. Especially if it keeps raining.
> 
> ...


Glad you're safe. I know everyone in the midwest will be thankful when tornado season is over.
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful cat! I have always wanted a solid gray cat; thinkk they are very pretty.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, finally finished last weeks TP and am caught up on this weeks now.
> Sam, glad you found your chompers, they sure do help, don't they?
> 
> Gwen, can't wait to see the new tat finished, beautiful so far.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> When is the knita palozza? It might be the weekend I am away! and don't know if we will have internet access (and Maryanne will need to bring her laptop as I don't have one).


Not exactly sure of the date, sorry. July sometime.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Many girls that age get the inkling for a horse....maybe a classmate (or more) can go in on together. My Godfather (Mom's brother)thought I should have a horse --- I think I was 6. But, it didn't last long - the horse would run the fence row and scare the dairy cows --- not good when the cows were our money makers. So, Chucky was sold and all I have are a few pictures and a $50 savings bond that was put aside for me. One of my best friends in H.S. had many horses as her family owned a horse breeding and training farm. I never did learn to ride well enough to ride them---pretty high spirited, but Pat won lots of trophies and ribbons.


I think you're right that most girls in their early teens are horse crazy. When my girls were that age, they knew they wouldn't be getting one but nothing to do but I had to take them to a stable so we could ride horses. Never again...I think I walked bow-legged for a week afterwards. That seemed to cure the 'wanting'.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love it ---- I love the main color and the burst of WOW -- wouldn't a design looking like a fire burst look great!

I have a little bit of gray, but on blonde it's not so noticeable---but when the time comes and I begin coloring my hair - I'd like it to be that color!



Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful cat! I have always wanted a solid gray cat; thinkk they are very pretty.


Hey there. I have been thinking of maybe adopting a dog from a rescue place and was looking online last night and they are $450 !
Good grief! Are they that much over there too?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep about 2 and half hours from Port Fairy (lovely little place) and no sorry i dont follow AFL. My son is a full on Cats supporter and member.


I'm a member of my local team- its my birthday present each year (6 years now) and I really love it. I have been to only a few AFL games (for the last few years I have been able to go a couple free with my Centrals (SANFL) membership, but would never pay to go.
Looks like your son will be happy


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I love your hats. My girls and myself are hat people, absolutely love them.


They're both beautiful...and you're lovely in each of them!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have been BUSY! Love all the bibs. I've been wanting to try the manly bib but so far have stuck to the easy stay on bibs like the ones you posted. Also love love love the dish towel sets. I have got to make some of these. I too need to put a dent in my sugar and cream stash.



gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ktp'ers. Delicious recipes tonight.
> Queenmum, I am keeping you and dh in my thoughts and prayers and I am sending positive thoughts to you from Canada.
> 
> I have been busy making bibs. Trying to make a dent on my cotton stash. Also have been making dish cloth and dish towel sets. Pattern is from Plymouth Yarn pattern is F337 I believe.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops so this is how the day will be; beginning with a double post. LOL
Heading to Marianne's is about an hour.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE the hair!!! The cut is fantastic and the colors are fabulous! Hey with or without the feather is great; just fabulous! Makes me want it again and go with the multi colors. You rock Strawberry!



Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Well if he found them in his undies it's a good thing they didn't bite. Oh dear, I hope that's ok to say. Chalk it up to the lovely glass of wine I am having while reading and typing.


It was definitely good for a laugh!!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> i checked - there are no teeth marks.
> 
> sam


ROFL!!! So glad to hear that...if there were, I'm sure you would have found them much sooner!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and everyone, finally finished last weeks TP and am caught up on this weeks now.
> Sam, glad you found your chompers, they sure do help, don't they?
> 
> Gwen, can't wait to see the new tat finished, beautiful so far.
> ...


What a cutie!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the bibs and towel sets -- time to get some more of those made. We had another storm last night - the birthday girl and friends were at a concert so of course, I couldn't sleep until they came in. It looks like it's going to be a good day for being outside so time to start getting ready.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

July 19=21 but the only day skyping will the Sat. the 20th. Definitely will be skyping from Sam's starting around 5 pm but not sure yet if the other places throughout the day have WiFi but will try and let folks know before then.



darowil said:


> When is the knita palozza? It might be the weekend I am away! and don't know if we will have internet access (and Maryanne will need to bring her laptop as I don't have one).


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 31 may 13
> The end of may  22 days before it is officially summer  and just to put things into perspective  it is less than six months until Christmas. Thought I would throw that out for anyone who was interested.
> 
> Big conversations going on in the moser household  actually a whiney conversation all of it coming from bailee who wants a horse. She of course has no concept of the cost associated with having a horse  she thinks she is going to barrel race  having never really ridden in her life. She says she has enough money for a couple of months worth of feed  I wonder if she thinks the rest of it will come like manna from the sky. I would love to have a horse again  I loved bullseye  gave me a reason to be up early and go to the barn. And I know that after a few months bailee would lose interest and then I would have a horse to take care of again. I dont see her getting up extra early to take care of the horse before going to school. Bailee who gets up fifteen minutes before the bus  no  she is not going to get up early to care for a horse. But at thirteen she doesnt see the big picture  the cost  the new fence that would need to be put up.
> ...


Thank you for all of you recipes....I will ry the fabric softener. I have made several DIY cleaners and they work better that the store bought. Have a great knitting day!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Heather. It has been quite a traumatic month for parts of the US.



busyworkerbee said:


> If an active tornado alley isn't enough, 4 firies died in a large hotel fire and another 13 injured in the US.
> 
> Calming energy is flowing to you all


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 31 may 13
> The end of may  22 days before it is officially summer  and just to put things into perspective  it is less than six months until Christmas. Thought I would throw that out for anyone who was interested.
> 
> Big conversations going on in the moser household  actually a whiney conversation all of it coming from bailee who wants a horse. She of course has no concept of the cost associated with having a horse  she thinks she is going to barrel race  having never really ridden in her life. She says she has enough money for a couple of months worth of feed  I wonder if she thinks the rest of it will come like manna from the sky. I would love to have a horse again  I loved bullseye  gave me a reason to be up early and go to the barn. And I know that after a few months bailee would lose interest and then I would have a horse to take care of again. I dont see her getting up extra early to take care of the horse before going to school. Bailee who gets up fifteen minutes before the bus  no  she is not going to get up early to care for a horse. But at thirteen she doesnt see the big picture  the cost  the new fence that would need to be put up.
> ...


Thank you for all of you recipes....I will ry the fabric softener. I have made several DIY cleaners and they work better that the store bought. Have a great knitting day!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Usually around $75 dollars; just what the cost for it to be spayed/neutered. Now that may vary too depending on the area. The cost I'm quoting is from the city/county animal control department. Specific Breed rescue agencies may cost more.



sugarsugar said:


> Hey there. I have been thinking of maybe adopting a dog from a rescue place and was looking online last night and they are $450 !
> Good grief! Are they that much over there too?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I've got to start getting together my stuff I'm carrying with me to Marianne's. Ought to be a another fun day together. Wish we lived closer but hey an hour + drive isn't too bad and certainly have a good time when we are hanging out together. Will check back in later. 

To those traveling today be safe and know traveling mercies are sent to you; those needing healing may God bless you and send you positive energy. Have a wonderful day. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Usually around $75 dollars; just what the cost for it to be spayed/neutered. Now that may vary too depending on the area. The cost I'm quoting is from the city/county animal control department. Specific Breed rescue agencies may cost more.


Uh huh, i must admit i was a bit shocked as these are x breeds not pure and they are supposed to be desperate for homes. I think it is too much really. :shock:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try.
> This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


I love the way the first hat sits on your head better than the rounded one, but it is lovely too.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

As you can see I was sort of half asleep as I typed the first part!!! Gaadddd!!


patocenizo said:


> Good m orning Sam, hey thanks for the fabric softerner "recipe" that is a mone saver and if we can save money on one thing or another then we can buy more yarn :lol: :lol: Yes, can you believe this is June 1st???? this first half or almost first half of the year has gone by in a flash. I hope and pray for the people of Oklahoma, it is so sad. Have a safe weekend.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Am off to bed to read for a bit then sleeping time for me. Have a good day everyone. Keep smiling.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful cat Poledra with its matching bed.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


I am so very sorry to read this news.. my heart breaks for you right now.. I am so holding you close in prayers.. please keep in touch, will PM my email as I can check that easier. Please let me know if there is anything I can do.. you are not that far away and I can be there for you when needed, otherwise just keeping you in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ktp'ers. Delicious recipes tonight.
> Queenmum, I am keeping you and dh in my thoughts and prayers and I am sending positive thoughts to you from Canada.
> 
> I have been busy making bibs. Trying to make a dent on my cotton stash. Also have been making dish cloth and dish towel sets. Pattern is from Plymouth Yarn pattern is F337 I believe.


Nice work!!! The bibs are so adorable. Have never seen one with a tie before. Too cute.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Good morning my KTP family! Thank you to all who have sent PMs to me -- I have not had the energy to answer them all. Hugs for you and the kind words are much appreciated. Same goes for all who posted here at the KTP. (I believe I stopped reading somewheres around page 75 of last week's KTP.)
Yesterday we had a memorial - celebration of life for my husband. The service was officiated by his son, a Baptist minister. My son and I both spoke and shared at the service. Four priests dressed for the service, and in the discussion afterwards, they all agreed that "he was well-covered". lol. 
This next week, I go back to the funeral home to pick up his ashes. I bought a double compartment urn for us. Hubby goes in one side, and when I pass, I will go in the other. Internment will be in my ancestorial cemetary in Manitoba along side my parents when they pass. For now here is my tribute to my husband, I know he rests in peace:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Sam so glad you found your teeth!! I cant eat without mine except for soft liquidy liquidy things so cant imagine how you have been getting by.
> 
> Julie glad to hear that your spirits are better and that you had a good shopping trip.
> 
> ...


They are still working on a list.. he has to avoid green.. and anything with potassium.. as my DIL says it's going to be easier to say what he can have and that will be a very short list.. They are working with a Nutritionist of course, but when I ask him what he can have he just says mom let's don't talk about food.. his favorites have been taken away.. poor baby.. french fries and hot dogs.. that guy loves hot dogs.. LOL.. but no more..


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> July 19=21 but the only day skyping will the Sat. the 20th. Definitely will be skyping from Sam's starting around 5 pm but not sure yet if the other places throughout the day have WiFi but will try and let folks know before then.


Thats 6.30am here on the day we are leaving! We want to leave early- but will I be organised to skype before we leave? I doubt it somehow. But then again it could get me up and moving early enough to get going.
I am the only driver so want to leave plenty of time to do the 6 1/2 to 7 hours driving. But then again I want to get sleep in!
See closer to the time.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


LOVE your hair!! I think the feather would be a very nice touch.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family! Thank you to all who have sent PMs to me -- I have not had the energy to answer them all. Hugs for you and the kind words are much appreciated. Same goes for all who posted here at the KTP. (I believe I stopped reading somewheres around page 75 of last week's KTP.)
> Yesterday we had a memorial - celebration of life for my husband. The service was officiated by his son, a Baptist minister. My son and I both spoke and shared at the service. Four priests dressed for the service, and in the discussion afterwards, they all agreed that "he was well-covered". lol.
> This next week, I go back to the funeral home to pick up his ashes. I bought a double compartment urn for us. Hubby goes in one side, and when I pass, I will go in the other. Internment will be in my ancestorial cemetary in Manitoba along side my parents when they pass. For now here is my tribute to my husband, I know he rests in peace:


Zoe, beautiful prayer. Below is a poem read at all our family funerals. I think it is rather lovely, hope you do too.

What is dying?
A ship sails and I stand watching 
till she fades on the horizon, 
and someone at my side
says, "She is gone".
Gone where? Gone from my sight,
that is all; she is just as 
large as when I saw her...
the diminished size and total 
loss of sight is in me, not in her, 
and just at the moment
when someone at my side
says "she is gone", there are others 
who are watching her coming, 
and other voices take up the glad shout,
"there she comes!" ...and that is dying.
-- Bishop Charles Henry Brent --


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Queenmum, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


Your hair looks beautiful - especially the purple!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh, i must admit i was a bit shocked as these are x breeds not pure and they are supposed to be desperate for homes. I think it is too much really. :shock:


Our humane society charges 125 fir cats and I think its 250 for dogs


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Zoe its not surprising that you have not kept up withthe KTP! So glad that the memorial went well and that you are feeling so positive and as I said before how freeing it is for you to have made your peace with John . How is your son going?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ktp'ers. Delicious recipes tonight.
> Queenmum, I am keeping you and dh in my thoughts and prayers and I am sending positive thoughts to you from Canada.
> 
> I have been busy making bibs. Trying to make a dent on my cotton stash. Also have been making dish cloth and dish towel sets. Pattern is from Plymouth Yarn pattern is F337 I believe.


The bibs are so cute. I have not seen dish sets before, what do you use them for?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> The bibs are so cute. I have not seen dish sets before, what do you use them for?


I use knitted dish sets in the kitchen and the grandsons use them as hand towels and wash cloths. My one daughter uses them until they get stained then she sends them to the garage for rags.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


I love the hair!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ktp'ers. Delicious recipes tonight.
> Queenmum, I am keeping you and dh in my thoughts and prayers and I am sending positive thoughts to you from Canada.
> 
> I have been busy making bibs. Trying to make a dent on my cotton stash. Also have been making dish cloth and dish towel sets. Pattern is from Plymouth Yarn pattern is F337 I believe.


WOW... you have been very busy!! Love the bibs especially the one with the tie.. am going to have to go searching Ravelry it looks like.. LOL. your dish sets are beautiful! I've made the dish cloths but not the towels.. may have to give those a try next!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family! Thank you to all who have sent PMs to me -- I have not had the energy to answer them all. Hugs for you and the kind words are much appreciated. Same goes for all who posted here at the KTP. (I believe I stopped reading somewheres around page 75 of last week's KTP.)
> Yesterday we had a memorial - celebration of life for my husband. The service was officiated by his son, a Baptist minister. My son and I both spoke and shared at the service. Four priests dressed for the service, and in the discussion afterwards, they all agreed that "he was well-covered". lol.
> This next week, I go back to the funeral home to pick up his ashes. I bought a double compartment urn for us. Hubby goes in one side, and when I pass, I will go in the other. Internment will be in my ancestorial cemetary in Manitoba along side my parents when they pass. For now here is my tribute to my husband, I know he rests in peace:


{{{{{{{{{{{{{Zoe}}}}}}}}}}}}} always in my heart and prayers my dear friend..


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh, i must admit i was a bit shocked as these are x breeds not pure and they are supposed to be desperate for homes. I think it is too much really. :shock:


Fortunately, in Virginia, at least, sometimes the SPCA will have a sale so you can adopt pets cheaper than at other times. It's more expensive than it used to be since they now neuter the animals before adoption. Years ago, when I adopted cats, it was free, you just had to agree to have the animal neutered if it wasn't already. They didn't do it before adoption like they do now.
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family! Thank you to all who have sent PMs to me -- I have not had the energy to answer them all. Hugs for you and the kind words are much appreciated. Same goes for all who posted here at the KTP. (I believe I stopped reading somewheres around page 75 of last week's KTP.)
> Yesterday we had a memorial - celebration of life for my husband. The service was officiated by his son, a Baptist minister. My son and I both spoke and shared at the service. Four priests dressed for the service, and in the discussion afterwards, they all agreed that "he was well-covered". lol.
> This next week, I go back to the funeral home to pick up his ashes. I bought a double compartment urn for us. Hubby goes in one side, and when I pass, I will go in the other. Internment will be in my ancestorial cemetary in Manitoba along side my parents when they pass. For now here is my tribute to my husband, I know he rests in peace:


{{{{{{{{{{{{{Zoe}}}}}}}}}}}}} always in my heart and prayers my dear friend..


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


love the coloring but also really like the cut. Cute!
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

As Gwen said earlier she is on her way for a visit.. I have made a huge beef brisket, cooked all night in the oven.. smells so good, want a brisket sandwich for breakfast.. LOL. I wish I had a smoker.. hope to purchase one sometime this summer, but still researching to decide which one will best suit what I need or should I say want.. LOL.

Keeping all in my thoughts and prayers.. be safe today wherever you are and whatever you do.. will check back in this evening!!

Loves, Hugs and many prayers.. 
M.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear of your bad news. I hope he has been given some good options for treatment. My prayers are with you


Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> If an active tornado alley isn't enough, 4 firies died in a large hotel fire and another 13 injured in the US.
> 
> Calming energy is flowing to you all


And today is the beginning of Hurricane Season....hope Mother Nature is better to us during this season than the tornado season, and that continues!
Added the family, friends and co-workers of the slain firemen to my prayers.
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


I love it! I would love to do that with mine. I bet you feel great. It isn't too much but looks like a feather on the side of your head. 
Great! I love it that you had it done. I would except Pat is pretty traditional and I think he would faint! :shock:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Zoe, beautiful prayer. Below is a poem read at all our family funerals. I think it is rather lovely, hope you do too.
> 
> What is dying?
> A ship sails and I stand watching
> ...


 :thumbup: Thank you! Beautiful and how I feel. Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family! Thank you to all who have sent PMs to me -- I have not had the energy to answer them all. Hugs for you and the kind words are much appreciated. Same goes for all who posted here at the KTP. (I believe I stopped reading somewheres around page 75 of last week's KTP.)
> Yesterday we had a memorial - celebration of life for my husband. The service was officiated by his son, a Baptist minister. My son and I both spoke and shared at the service. Four priests dressed for the service, and in the discussion afterwards, they all agreed that "he was well-covered". lol.
> This next week, I go back to the funeral home to pick up his ashes. I bought a double compartment urn for us. Hubby goes in one side, and when I pass, I will go in the other. Internment will be in my ancestorial cemetary in Manitoba along side my parents when they pass. For now here is my tribute to my husband, I know he rests in peace:


So glad you are at peace. It's always special when a family member can help officiate at the service. I have a cousin who's also a Baptist minister and he always helped. He would mention things that only the family would know.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all

It is Sat. and just now reading some of the latest news. Thanks Sam for the recipe for the fabric softener . Will try it. I will have to add a scent or my DH will complain that the clothes do not smell. I read in an earlier post that a memorial service was being held for Zoe's husband? I lost the post and could not find it again. I am sorry I knew nothing about this . To all of you out there that are going through rough times my prayers are with you. Sam I was so sorry to hear of Heidi's friend Andy's plight. Wishing everyone the strength to deal with such news. I have nothing planned today except knitting. Do not know what I will knit . None of my projects lately have been satisfying another learning experience I have one sock I have started over at least 3 times but I will get it right.

To all of you out there have a good day


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I looked away for just a few minutes and not only is there a new party, but you are up to page 14!

Sam, I loved the biscuit recipe. I was saving it for the next time our vegan family member is home: I think I will need to go to a specialist shop to get the vegan cheese. But then she phoned a few minutes ago to say she was coming over this evening, so I will keep the recipe for a future visit.

Zoe, your dignity and love in dealing with your loss fills me full of admiration. I hope you can sustain the peace you feel at the moment, but if the days ahead are difficult, there will be lots of support available from your KP friends.

Ann, you must be feeling very stunned by the news of your husband's diagnosis. I very sincerely hope he may respond well to the treatment on offer and come safely through. Don't forget, even if that situation seems to dominate everything in the near future, you are both still allowed to do things you enjoy and take pleasure in what is still good in your lives.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Zoe, beautiful prayer. Below is a poem read at all our family funerals. I think it is rather lovely, hope you do too.
> 
> What is dying?
> A ship sails and I stand watching
> ...


What a very special poem....thank you for sharing with all of us.
JuneK


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> Zoe its not surprising that you have not kept up withthe KTP! So glad that the memorial went well and that you are feeling so positive and as I said before how freeing it is for you to have made your peace with John . How is your son going?


Thank you Darowil for your words. Yes, it is freeing. My son is doing amazingly well. My husband's last words to our son via phone with him, were "I love you. I am proud of you!" A making of peace and reconciliations were made all the way around on everyones' parts. We all go through happiness, trials, laughter and tears through life, and love comes through in the end when it matters the most. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> {{{{{{{{{{{{{Zoe}}}}}}}}}}}}} always in my heart and prayers my dear friend..


And even though I have not kept up with the KTP, just know you and Ben have been in my prayers throughout the last few days. Sending you big hugs and love back at you! ((((((((((((((  )))))))))))))) Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Sure did. How are you doing? I have had a busy day.. some housework here at home then off to mum for the usual caring stuff and i washed and set her hair too. This afternoon met up with a group of friends for an hour or so then my son and girlfriend called in before the night football match (under the big lights.. Darrowill now you know where i am) and then it was dinner time already.


I was very busy shopping yesterday- now I no longer qualify (a good thing) for assistance with my shopping- it takes a lot longer- but I had time to use my calculator to work out price comparisons, which again is good. My friends who took me to the cut price shop, also shouted me some afternoon tea- which was really nice! Then I went round to my friend who lives around the corner, to make sure she knew how to make the bread she wanted- next time we will make wholemeal- we walked home just as it was getting really dark, just in time to watch the news and weather. Today my friend from San Jose will be in New Zealand- but whether he will have time to see all he hopes- goodness knows?!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Zoe, your dignity and love in dealing with your loss fills me full of admiration. I hope you can sustain the peace you feel at the moment, but if the days ahead are difficult, there will be lots of support available from your KP friends.


*chuckles* I know where my KTP family's hang out is -- around Sam's tea table in his parlor! lol, I shall be hanging out with you all. Thank you to all for your love and support. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Minor round finishes late August/early Sept. So plenty of chance to catch up.
> Today was the celebration of our 50th year in the legue. Th ecoin was tossed ny the guy who had the first kick for Centrals in the League and who was then 200+ games later the first Centrals player to play his 200th game. Had a special guernsey for the match which had the name of all the players who ever played a league game for Centrals. Scary that I have been following them all that time (bar the first game). My father went to that game and came home and told us about the guard of honour of bulldogs as the players ran onto the ground for the first time. ANd then the next day it was the photo on the front page of the Sunday MAil. And this grabbed my attention so I have been following them ever since. Only later to discover that the reason so many of my school mates also barracked for them was because we lived in the Central Districts area. When people realise that I am a Centrals supporter who was bought up in Elizabeth they all think they know why I barracked for them- but they are quite wrong.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

norm13 said:


> Hi all
> 
> It is Sat. and just now reading some of the latest news. I read in an earlier post that a memorial service was being held for Zoe's husband? I lost the post and could not find it again. I am sorry I knew nothing about this . To all of you out there have a good day


That is ok Norm, you know now and that is ok too. Blessings for you and hugs, Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> When is the knita palozza? It might be the weekend I am away! and don't know if we will have internet access (and Maryanne will need to bring her laptop as I don't have one).


19th 20th and 21st July! unless my memory is really shot!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ann, prayers for you and your DH as you take this cancer journey together. May you find strength and love and prayers/wishes of support in those who love you and hold you dear in their hearts. Count my heart in there along with them. Hugs, Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Ann my thoughts, prayers and love are with you both at this time.


I think I managed to overlook your post- I am so sorry to hear this- All Strength at this difficult time!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> 19th 20th and 21st July! unless my memory is really shot!


It is like "holy, as in swiss cheese"? mine often is! hugs for you, Zoe "D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful cat! I have always wanted a solid gray cat; thinkk they are very pretty.


We used to have one- a real character- known as 'Mags', would happily have another when the time is right.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It is like "holy, as in swiss cheese"? mine often is! hugs for you, Zoe "D


with greater reason, perhaps at the moment! Hugs for you!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning/evening. It is overcast here, and I am hoping for some rain. I need to look over my stash and decide what I'm going to work on next.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> July 19=21 but the only day skyping will the Sat. the 20th. Definitely will be skyping from Sam's starting around 5 pm but not sure yet if the other places throughout the day have WiFi but will try and let folks know before then.


that is a bit of a pity for me- because ofcourse that is my Sunday- and I will be out for quite a bit- however 5pm equals 9 am- so I will be able to get in some time on Skype before I go out!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now that conjures up very interesting ideas here- pants are undies! What you call pants are trousers to us.


Ok, trousers, then. We use both terms for the same article of clothing. Under clothes are tidy whities, boxers, underpants, panties, etc. interesting that we speak the same language, but have differrent words for the same thing. Gets confusing at times.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Ok, trousers, then. We use both terms for the same article of clothing. Under clothes are tidy whities, boxers, underpants, panties, etc. interesting that we speak the same language, but have differrent words for the same thing. Gets confusing at times.


Like I got with the brats earlier in the week.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Will anyone read this far? I am blowing off the Grange Market today - heat is not my thing and I have no eggs to sell - sold them all off the farm this week. I got quite bit accomplished early this AM- fed my bottle-baby lamb his breakfast, sprayed my few roses, weed-whacked the front of the house. I love my weed-wacker - it is a battery-driven DH and quite strong. It runs for about 40 minutes before losing power - so do I, so we get along well! It is going to be in the 90's again today so I am not pushing myself. I had a heart-scare last fall and never want to do that again! The pool is swimable and I plan to cool off periodically today - so glad to have it ready as I am a swimmer from 'way back and it is my preferred form of exercise. DH rigged a neat device for me - an eye-bolt in the front of the garden shed with a rope that reaches to the deep end (5 feet) of our pool and the hook on the back of a belt that I wear around my waist. That way I can swim "laps" without turning. I go for 200 breast-strokes a day. Takes about 20 minutes. He would patent it except that it is so simple to copy! My little boy lamb is doing so well. His mother has no milk - she has her own problems, but otherwise is a good protective mom. I need to weigh him again - he is getting heavy, which is a blessing. I think I need to put him and his mom with the other mommies and lambs so she can get grass and he can get at the lamb's grain. Then the bottles will phase out. Can I sell him? I guess, but only as a pet or wool-sheep. He is such a cutie. His name is Saint David (Saint for short). Now that I have written it down, I think I will move them today, and hope I can catch him to feed at mealtimes. This should be interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

shepherd said:


> Will anyone read this far? I am blowing off the Grange Market today - heat is not my thing and I have no eggs to sell - sold them all off the farm this week. I got quite bit accomplished early this AM- fed my bottle-baby lamb his breakfast, sprayed my few roses, weed-whacked the front of the house. I love my weed-wacker - it is a battery-driven DH and quite strong. It runs for about 40 minutes before losing power - so do I, so we get along well! It is going to be in the 90's again today so I am not pushing myself. I had a heart-scare last fall and never want to do that again! The pool is swimable and I plan to cool off periodically today - so glad to have it ready as I am a swimmer from 'way back and it is my preferred form of exercise. DH rigged a neat device for me - an eye-bolt in the front of the garden shed with a rope that reaches to the deep end (5 feet) of our pool and the hook on the back of a belt that I wear around my waist. That way I can swim "laps" without turning. I go for 200 breast-strokes a day. Takes about 20 minutes. He would patent it except that it is so simple to copy! My little boy lamb is doing so well. His mother has no milk - she has her own problems, but otherwise is a good protective mom. I need to weigh him again - he is getting heavy, which is a blessing. I think I need to put him and his mom with the other mommies and lambs so she can get grass and he can get at the lamb's grain. Then the bottles will phase out. Can I sell him? I guess, but he is such a cutie. His name is Saint David (Saint for short). Now that I have written it down, I think I will move them today, and hope I can catch him to feed at mealtimes. This should be interesting.


Well I am up with you, Shepherd! interesting to hear of your life (on the farm?) Myself I am off to lie down again for a bit - being only three am here!


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Lurker, funny my name on a sheep website for Shetland Sheep is Cheviot Lurker. Ain't lurking fun?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

We in UK are reading at this time as it is 4.15 pm on Saturday here.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It is 10:18 am in Texas.


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Sam, re:s-i-l parenting, my dear s-i-l goes to the opposite extreme. More of a disciplinarian than I prefer. But the kids seem to roll with the punches and are always complimented for their manners. My Dad was our best friend. Our Mom ALWAYS dealed out the discipline, which was so unfair. It colored my relationship with my Mom until I was in my mid-thirties and got to realize what parenting is all about. It is NOT about taking sides and being your kids best friend. And backing up your spouse is rule #1. Have your s-i-l watch "Super Nanny" sometime...it's an education!
Thanks for the recipes...enjoy our weekly visit so much.


----------



## Gramto2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh, and as far as the "horse" situation, you are right. Instead, why don't you suggest she "lease" a horse...some stables are available where you have that option...or get her some riding lessons so that when she is grown-up and working, she will know what is involved in ownership.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Has she thought of getting a part time job at a riding stables where instead of pay she could get a lesson? That way she would learn the messy hard work involved in keeping a horse too?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

We are in Napa! So green and beautiful. Lovely change from the desert.
Went to DGS class play last night. Will see her ballet recital tonight.

Anne, healing energy sent for you and DH.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam, The food topics always make me hungry first thing in the am. Thanks. 
I have a comment on the "little girls and their horses." I was one ever since my Grandmother too me to town, Pittsburgh, PA, and I saw the big police horses. That was the life for me I thought. 
I never stopped wanting a horse, my mother told me we couldn't afford one, true, but never spelled out the real expense. My father just sneared as he did most of the time when I dreamed. Children, even bright teens, don't have the concept yet. Money is hard to come by, a horse for one of the family is extravagant. In our case, yes, it was. But being told I would just get tired of it, outgorw it, not responsible enough, other negative things about what was developing to be my character, not a wise move. I think Bailee has a much better foundation and support system than I did at home, but still, saying no and not spelling out the ecomonic facts was irresponsible. BTW I have owned horses most all my working life, top priority, and long to have another asap, and ride until I expire. There is the love of the animal, can't explain it, the lesson in responsibility, rain or shine, there is work, but the freedom and serenity that riding brings is worth it. Look at my ID picture, 31 year old fiend, 27 years a trail partner, two years of growing, two years of full retirement, let me down, miss him. 
As I do others I have owned. 
Have Bailee earn money for a lesson or two, with luck she can find a stable where she can trade labor for riding. Lots of clean up work, stall to tack, hauling feed, more clean up. I wish I had not been so much of a city folk. I learned what I know of the fine points of horses from books, library is full of them in the sports and hobby section. Lots of them!

Sounds like you son in law need a good talking to. Send him to me. Children carry the criticisms forever, not something you can intellectualize away no matter how bright you are. 
Best of luck on that. 
Karen


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Good Saturday morning here. Just popping in for a few minutes and wanted to say hi to you.

Strawberry, I love your hair. My DGD who is 14 loves to do colors and it is such fun to see what she will come up with. I have to say though yours is stunning.

Poledra, your cat is beautiful. We have just one and there is little chance we would get any more as she pretty much runs the house. Her name is Luna(tic) and she is DHs shadow. She is an indoor cat but we do let her run around the attached garage. We often find her sleeping in the dash of the truck as DH never has the windows up. The other day I opened the garage door as I was going to leave shortly and did not check if she was inside the house. Needless to say she was not and got out. It was quite a search for her but she was hiding in the lower shelf of the gas grill. How she got in there I will never know. Just glad we found her. DH was sick to his stomach thinking she was gone for good. I was not to happy myself knowing it was me that made the goof. I will be double checking from now on.

I think the kids will be going to visit other family so the house will be a bit on the quiet side for a while today.
I need to find a new crochet project. May need to go yarn shopping as I have no cotton here and I loved the posted bibs so much I may have to do some for my little sweetpea. She is rather drooly with the teething. Goes thru 3-4 bibs a day.

Hugs and happy wishes for you all,
EJ


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hello all! The shawls are drying nicely...should just need today to be completely ready to unpin 

I have just a bit of yarn left, that my friend brought back for my from Peru...that the Verde Al Sol shawl is made from (purple and blue in the photo on the last Tea Party). I'd like to try to make a little something for her from the leftovers but only have 9 grams/ 1/4 oz. left of the purple and 18 grams/ 5/8 oz. left of the blue. The yarn would be what I consider to be baby yarn or fingering weight yarn. Does anyone have any ideas for a little something that could be made from my remnant as a surprise for my friend? Doesn't have to be something to wear...don't think it could be with that amout. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!

Zoe, glad to see you so at peace and that you and your husband came to terms with all the bad stuff and you could share what brought you together in the first place, even if it was for just a brief bit of time. Some people never reach that point. I'm very glad for you!

Love the photo of the colored hair, the kitty in the same colored bed and just all the photos posted  

Julie, not very long now until your trip. I will be gone myself, the week before you leave, so please know I will be thinking of you and wish nothing but a good outcome for the situation!!!

Wishing you all a wonderful rest of the weekend! XOXO


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you and bless you, everyone who has sent messages of love and support. Whether thoughts, prayers, or healing energy, I appreciate every one. I will need help getting through this, and it's good to know KP friends have my back.

Purple, I have tears in my eyes, but they are good tears. This is beautiful.

Ann



PurpleFi said:


> Zoe, beautiful prayer. Below is a poem read at all our family funerals. I think it is rather lovely, hope you do too.
> 
> What is dying?
> A ship sails and I stand watching
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> Thank you and bless you, everyone who has sent messages of love and support. Whether thoughts, prayers, or healing energy, I appreciate every one. I will need help getting through this, and it's good to know KP friends have my back.
> 
> Purple, I have tears in my eyes, but they are good tears. This is beautiful.
> 
> Ann


Sorry didn't want to make you cry. Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! The shawls are drying nicely...should just need today to be completely ready to unpin
> 
> I have just a bit of yarn left, that my friend brought back for my from Peru...that the Verde Al Sol shawl is made from (purple and blue in the photo on the last Tea Party). I'd like to try to make a little something for her from the leftovers but only have 9 grams/ 1/4 oz. left of the purple and 18 grams/ 5/8 oz. left of the blue. The yarn would be what I consider to be baby yarn or fingering weight yarn. Does anyone have any ideas for a little something that could be made from my remnant as a surprise for my friend? Doesn't have to be something to wear...don't think it could be with that amout. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


A flower brooch perhaps?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'll be bringing my laptop....it's one with the number key pad built in --- leftover from my working days when I did a lot with numbers---so it has a very wide screen to all the skypers will be able to see each other pretty clearly.



Gweniepooh said:


> July 19=21 but the only day skyping will the Sat. the 20th. Definitely will be skyping from Sam's starting around 5 pm but not sure yet if the other places throughout the day have WiFi but will try and let folks know before then.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

You mentioned DIY cleaners.....can you share some of the recipes?



uncrn65 said:


> Thank you for all of you recipes....I will ry the fabric softener. I have made several DIY cleaners and they work better that the store bought. Have a great knitting day!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm glad they're getting it all worked out -- any maybe someday again in the future he'll be able to have the food he loves.


Marianne818 said:


> They are still working on a list.. he has to avoid green.. and anything with potassium.. as my DIL says it's going to be easier to say what he can have and that will be a very short list.. They are working with a Nutritionist of course, but when I ask him what he can have he just says mom let's don't talk about food.. his favorites have been taken away.. poor baby.. french fries and hot dogs.. that guy loves hot dogs.. LOL.. but no more..


----------



## cutiefool (Apr 5, 2013)

Love your rants ... :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yummmm.....love brisket sandwiches. Have fun and stay out of trouble---or are those contradictory ideas? Get lots of giggles going - good for the soul.



Marianne818 said:


> As Gwen said earlier she is on her way for a visit.. I have made a huge beef brisket, cooked all night in the oven.. smells so good, want a brisket sandwich for breakfast.. LOL. I wish I had a smoker.. hope to purchase one sometime this summer, but still researching to decide which one will best suit what I need or should I say want.. LOL.
> 
> Keeping all in my thoughts and prayers.. be safe today wherever you are and whatever you do.. will check back in this evening!!
> 
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you to you all for your compliments on the bibs and towels. I have also been making baby hats. They are so cute.... I have made the fruit and cupcake hats and they are all girly, so I made the football hat and am working on....a baseball hat(completed just have to lace it), a basketball hat that I just cast on and my boss has requested me to make a soccer hat. Will post others when finished.

Wow May has been a busy month... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Usually around $75 dollars; just what the cost for it to be spayed/neutered. Now that may vary too depending on the area. The cost I'm quoting is from the city/county animal control department. Specific Breed rescue agencies may cost more.


Same in Philly,Pa.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you again for the recipe for the Rasberry Rhubarb Muffins that was posted earlier:

http://www.beantownbaker.com/2012/05/raspberry-rhubarb-muffins.html

I doubled the amount of rhubarb and rasberries since I was trying to use up all I had and I like lots of fruit in the muffins. It worked out fine---but be sure to liberally grease the muffin tins if not using papers.

These muffins are awesome - I'll chop the rhubarb smaller the next time -- but otherwise I'll use the batter for other muffins too! I did let the rhubarb sit for a day with sugar so they weren't too tart. People who do not like rhubarb still liked these. The recipe made 24 of them so will feed a crowd - the recipe says they freeze well. I don't think I'll get a chance to find out with this batch---but, maybe next time. Yummm-

There was also a recipe for rhubarb fizz---I have the rhubarb syrup made - now have to make up the drink to have with the ribs for the cook out.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family! Thank you to all who have sent PMs to me -- I have not had the energy to answer them all. Hugs for you and the kind words are much appreciated. Same goes for all who posted here at the KTP. (I believe I stopped reading somewheres around page 75 of last week's KTP.)
> Yesterday we had a memorial - celebration of life for my husband. The service was officiated by his son, a Baptist minister. My son and I both spoke and shared at the service. Four priests dressed for the service, and in the discussion afterwards, they all agreed that "he was well-covered". lol.
> This next week, I go back to the funeral home to pick up his ashes. I bought a double compartment urn for us. Hubby goes in one side, and when I pass, I will go in the other. Internment will be in my ancestorial cemetary in Manitoba along side my parents when they pass. For now here is my tribute to my husband, I know he rests in peace:


WOW, such a blessing, just hearing about it, is a blessing. Thank you for allowing us to share in this part of your life. You are teaching others how to live and love and forgive. Thanks


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you to you all for your compliments on the bibs and towels. I have also been making baby hats. They are so cute.... I have made the fruit and cupcake hats and they are all girly, so I made the football hat and am working on....a baseball hat(completed just have to lace it), a basketball hat that I just cast on and my boss has requested me to make a soccer hat. Will post others when finished.
> 
> Wow May has been a busy month... :thumbup: :thumbup:


Love them, great job, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Patches and my hugs are coming to you from Canada.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you again for the recipe for the Rasberry Rhubarb Muffins that was posted earlier:
> 
> http://www.beantownbaker.com/2012/05/raspberry-rhubarb-muffins.html
> 
> ...


The Fizz is very very good. I tried it out and have passed the receipt on to friends.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

martina said:


> Has she thought of getting a part time job at a riding stables where instead of pay she could get a lesson? That way she would learn the messy hard work involved in keeping a horse too?


I doubt at 13 yrs. old that any time of job would be available. I imagine Ohio's child labor laws are similar to the state of Virginia. Have to be 16 yrs.old to get a workers permit.
I understand from an earlier post from Sam that there are no stables nearby.
JuneK


----------



## Doubledee (May 29, 2013)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


I am so sorry. Hope treatment is started right away, and things turn out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

shepherd said:


> Lurker, funny my name on a sheep website for Shetland Sheep is Cheviot Lurker. Ain't lurking fun?


It is amazing what one can learn- and I feel no compunction in keeping quiet when I choose! Your tale of feeding lambs- takes me back to childhood when we were first in New Zealand- we often had a lamb or two on the bottle. And when my children were old enough we raised a lamb two years running on our city section. We discovered they love roses!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> It is 10:18 am in Texas.


We certainly get a lesson in time zones- on the KTP! We are now ten to 7 am, Sunday 2nd, June. And I should be at the airport by this time in excatly two weeks...


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi zoe I was afraid to say too much in my earlier post because I wasn't certain of what I had read. Have since read more post and now know the sadness you have just experienced and would like to say my prayers are with you and may you find comfort in remembering the good times


5mmdpns said:


> That is ok Norm, you know now and that is ok too. Blessings for you and hugs, Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Hello all! The shawls are drying nicely...should just need today to be completely ready to unpin
> 
> I have just a bit of yarn left, that my friend brought back for my from Peru...that the Verde Al Sol shawl is made from (purple and blue in the photo on the last Tea Party). I'd like to try to make a little something for her from the leftovers but only have 9 grams/ 1/4 oz. left of the purple and 18 grams/ 5/8 oz. left of the blue. The yarn would be what I consider to be baby yarn or fingering weight yarn. Does anyone have any ideas for a little something that could be made from my remnant as a surprise for my friend? Doesn't have to be something to wear...don't think it could be with that amout. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


Two weeks exactly! All the best for your own travels- where are you off to?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you to you all for your compliments on the bibs and towels. I have also been making baby hats. They are so cute.... I have made the fruit and cupcake hats and they are all girly, so I made the football hat and am working on....a baseball hat(completed just have to lace it), a basketball hat that I just cast on and my boss has requested me to make a soccer hat. Will post others when finished.
> 
> Wow May has been a busy month... :thumbup: :thumbup:


They are really cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you to you all for your compliments on the bibs and towels. I have also been making baby hats. They are so cute.... I have made the fruit and cupcake hats and they are all girly, so I made the football hat and am working on....a baseball hat(completed just have to lace it), a basketball hat that I just cast on and my boss has requested me to make a soccer hat. Will post others when finished.
> 
> Wow May has been a busy month... :thumbup: :thumbup:


I really must try and sort out my logon problems with Ravelry- you have found some wonderful designs- good work!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I always wanted a horse, and still do, but I have always lived in the city, and that would be way too much to board. DD wanted one also. When her dad married, his FIL had a ranch. He told her she could get a horse since there was a place to keep it. He then added that she would have to go there every Saturday to ride, even the weekends she was with me. Her friends were more important, so she said no to the horse. I love animals, but will have to be satisfied with dogs!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


Kate the wedding photos are lovely. Your dress is stunning! Love the color.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

norm13 said:


> Hi zoe I was afraid to say too much in my earlier post because I wasn't certain of what I had read. Have since read more post and now know the sadness you have just experienced and would like to say my prayers are with you and may you find comfort in remembering the good times


 :thumbup: It is all good! One thing about the KTP family, mistakes, words, and etc, are never ever held against anyone here. No room for grudges or any negative stuff for anyone or between any of us no matter what life brings to the conversation! We love you all and it is freely shared! Thanks for your kind words and prayers, and I will fill the empty space in my heart with all the good memories we had and shared together! hahhaaha, my heart has its own chamber labeled with "John". Zoe 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The kids are off to go get some souvineers to take back to Vancouver. Then we are all going over to my Mom and Dad's for supper. Mom is making fried moose and gravy and mashed pots and vegies! ummmm-yummmms for us!! 

Last evening my son and my brother played in a local pool tournament. My brother won the tournament. My son had a great time too and met up with some of his childhood friends. Cheers and beers were had by all. hahaha, I stayed home and had some alone time with my sister which we both badly needed. She is on her way back to Saskatoon with her two greyhounds. ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: It is all good! One thing about the KTP family, mistakes, words, and etc, are never ever held against anyone here. No room for grudges or any negative stuff for anyone or between any of us no matter what life brings to the conversation! We love you all and it is freely shared! Thanks for your kind words and prayers, and I will fill the empty space in my heart with all the good memories we had and shared together! hahhaaha, my heart has its own chamber labeled with "John". Zoe
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> The kids are off to go get some souvineers to take back to Vancouver. Then we are all going over to my Mom and Dad's for supper. Mom is making fried moose and gravy and mashed pots and vegies! ummmm-yummmms for us!!
> ...


Hope the allergies to the dog hair are not triggered too seriously! it is good now that you are free just to love John, and remember all the good times. Hugs all round from down here!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just realised I'd posted this on last week's KTP (old age!!) so I'm reposting it here.

Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just realised I'd posted this on last week's KTP (old age!!) so I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


I like Luke's response to the heather!!!!! so typical of his age!

Should have said again, I love the slim you! and nothing beats a man in the Tartan- Luke included!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Kate, beautiful bride and handsome groom!! Luke is the cutest little boy I've ever seen; he's just adorable in that kilt. Your dress and hat are gorgeous, what a stunning color. I'm glad the rain went away. Looks like it was a wonderful wedding. Congratulations! Paula


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just realised I'd posted this on last week's KTP (old age!!) so I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


Beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing your wonderful day with us! Love the kilts and the people in them! hmmmm, love the lady (you) wearing the hat too!  Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

We been having some of these drop in on our heads lately. Smart cats! Zoe


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just realised I'd posted this on last week's KTP (old age!!) so I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


Glad the rain stayed away and you had a wonderful time. Luke is a wee stunner in his kilt, he is going to break a few hearts when he is older. Love the colour of your dress, you look lovely.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: It is all good! One thing about the KTP family, mistakes, words, and etc, are never ever held against anyone here. No room for grudges or any negative stuff for anyone or between any of us no matter what life brings to the conversation! We love you all and it is freely shared! Thanks for your kind words and prayers, and I will fill the empty space in my heart with all the good memories we had and shared together! hahhaaha, my heart has its own chamber labeled with "John". Zoe
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~The kids are off to go get some souvineers to take back to Vancouver. Then we are all going over to my Mom and Dad's for supper. Mom is making fried moose and gravy and mashed pots and vegies! ummmm-yummmms for us!!
> 
> Last evening my son and my brother played in a local pool tournament. My brother won the tournament. My son had a great time too and met up with some of his childhood friends. Cheers and beers were had by all. hahaha, I stayed home and had some alone time with my sister which we both badly needed. She is on her way back to Saskatoon with her two greyhounds. ;-)


Zoe- I am glad that things worked out for you and John. It is wonderful your son and his lady were there to be with you and your parents. Shirley


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Strawberry! Have a great trip to see your sister. And I want pictures of the new "do" too.


Strawberry4u said:


> AZ What a great idea. I'll have to try this.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just realised I'd posted this on last week's KTP (old age!!) so I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


Lovely wedding photos, everyone looks wonderful. Especially Luke, how sweet is he. You look beautiful as well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

after four in the afternoon - i am almost afraid to see how many pages i have to make up since i left on page eight last night. i must have been tired - i slept until one this afternoon - a shower and then over to heidi's to see her before they left for a wedding. stayed and worked the crosswords from thursday and friday - drank coffee - warmed up the last of the coffee and here i am.

we had an inch and 3/10's or rain during the night so there has been no baseball for ayden and avery. they are at grandma's right now since they didn't want to go to the wedding.

we had a few sprinkles a while ago and the sky is looking a bit dark - i wouldn't be surprised if we had a little more rain before the day was over.

ohio joy - rookieretiree - are you getting any of this rain. we had quite a bit of thunder and lightening during the night. the animals slept close.

i have nothing planned for tonight so think i will be right here all evening - with some knitting and the knitting tea party. need to keep working on the baby blanket.

sam

edit - my goodness i am a little behind.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Gwenie! You're so sweet!


Gweniepooh said:


> I actually like yours better!!! Very creative! Going to have to go check out our dollar stores now.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just realised I'd posted this on last week's KTP (old age!!) so I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


What absolutely gorgeous photos. Everyone looks so happy. Your outfit is beautiful as you are.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I love your hats Designer... And your smile is just wonderful!


Designer1234 said:


> I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try.
> This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh wow strawberry - love the colors - looks great - and so nice to put a face to the name - you sister is going to love your hair.

sam

and i agree with gwen - it is so good to hear from you more often - hope that means the back is beginning to feel better.



Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Angora - I'm glad you had a good trip and are home safe!


Angora1 said:


> AZ, your garden lights are fabulous. So creative.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I just love this... Great pic!


Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Sugar - they are pretty versatile!


sugarsugar said:


> Great idea, i love solar lights.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the weekend of 19 july.

sam



darowil said:


> When is the knita palozza? It might be the weekend I am away! and don't know if we will have internet access (and Maryanne will need to bring her laptop as I don't have one).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had not heard about this - where was it? by firies do you mean iremen. that would be tragic.

sam



busyworkerbee said:


> If an active tornado alley isn't enough, 4 firies died in a large hotel fire and another 13 injured in the US.
> 
> Calming energy is flowing to you all


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can enjoy snow white when you come gwen - he is grey and quite pretty.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> What a beautiful cat! I have always wanted a solid gray cat; thinkk they are very pretty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think at our animal shelter dogs are $90 and cats are $40.

sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hey there. I have been thinking of maybe adopting a dog from a rescue place and was looking online last night and they are $450 !
> Good grief! Are they that much over there too?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i need to build up my sugar and crea stash again - i am really low - guess i am needing to go to wally world. i would love to order some because they have colors that are never in the stores but they are more expensive than wally world plus postage.

sam

and i forgot to say i am so glad you joined us again gagesmom - i was missing you.



Gweniepooh said:


> You have been BUSY! Love all the bibs. I've been wanting to try the manly bib but so far have stuck to the easy stay on bibs like the ones you posted. Also love love love the dish towel sets. I have got to make some of these. I too need to put a dent in my sugar and cream stash.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it would go well with the new tat gwen.

sam



Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE the hair!!! The cut is fantastic and the colors are fabulous! Hey with or without the feather is great; just fabulous! Makes me want it again and go with the multi colors. You rock Strawberry!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Loved all the pics posted. Beautiful wedding pix. Like and Grandpa aster shop handsome and you are lovely in the blue dress and hat. Bride and groom aren't shabby, either. 

Shirley, your felted hats are awesome. Haven't felted yet but will some day. 

Spent a few hours at my DD1's house. Held and fed Emmett and saw Brodee who was more interested in playing with his friends who DGD was watching. Went and had a wine tasting at a nearby winery, bought more fresh veggies for supper tonight (really like grilling them) and then back to my DD2's. She drove and didn't taste any wine.

Prayers and best wishes for all. Time to help prep veggies.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

your welcojme uncm65 - and thank you for joining us at the kinitting tea party - we are so glad to stopped by for a cuppa - we'll be looking for you to stop in again very soon.

sam



uncrn65 said:


> Thank you for all of you recipes....I will ry the fabric softener. I have made several DIY cleaners and they work better that the store bought. Have a great knitting day!


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you again for the recipe for the Rasberry Rhubarb Muffins that was posted earlier:
> 
> http://www.beantownbaker.com/2012/05/raspberry-rhubarb-muffins.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for repeating the link for the recipe. I must have missed it earlier. I have had a very good crop of rhubarb this year. I gather 7lbs one freezing cold day at the end of April. The rhubarb was more hardy than me!

Tomorrow is a great day here in Belfast. It is 'Race for Life' a fund-raising event that raises money for cancer research. My sister and 10-year-old granddaughter are taking part, along with thousands of women, for it is primarily a women's event and all will be wearing pink. The venue is the beautiful grounds of Stormont, in east Belfast, the Seat of our local Assembly. I've done the race, which is anything from a sprint to a crawl, a couple of times and the atmosphere is happy and uplifting. Most participants wear a small banner pinned to chest or back on which is named those who are being celebrated, commemorated or supported in a current struggle. As the race proceeds, most people also think of others not named but equally precious.

As the race takes place, in spirit, I will think in support of all those in our KTP family who are facing all that cancer brings into a life or through the life of a loved one. With much affection.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

The wedding photos are great. Parents of the groom are very good - looking. Kate, your dress and hat are beautiful. Luke, however, takes first prize-he is just so adorable. I'm glad the weather cooperated for the big day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely purplefi - thank you for sharing.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Zoe, beautiful prayer. Below is a poem read at all our family funerals. I think it is rather lovely, hope you do too.
> 
> What is dying?
> A ship sails and I stand watching
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

june - what did i miss - slain firemen?

sam



jknappva said:


> And today is the beginning of Hurricane Season....hope Mother Nature is better to us during this season than the tornado season, and that continues!
> Added the family, friends and co-workers of the slain firemen to my prayers.
> JuneK


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh do it shirley - i think it would look great. break out of the box.

sam



Designer1234 said:


> I love it! I would love to do that with mine. I bet you feel great. It isn't too much but looks like a feather on the side of your head.
> Great! I love it that you had it done. I would except Pat is pretty traditional and I think he would faint! :shock:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Zoe- I am glad that things worked out for you and John. It is wonderful your son and his lady were there to be with you and your parents. Shirley


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we have kept a chair warmed up and hot tea at your place waiting for your return five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* I know where my KTP family's hang out is -- around Sam's tea table in his parlor! lol, I shall be hanging out with you all. Thank you to all for your love and support. Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome shepard - what a great addition to the knitting tea party you are going to be - i love your sense of humor - ie: the weed wacker story. we hope you enjoyed yourself and will join us again very soon - there is always room at the table and fresh hot tea under the cosy - we'll be looking for you.

sam



shepherd said:


> Will anyone read this far? I am blowing off the Grange Market today - heat is not my thing and I have no eggs to sell - sold them all off the farm this week. I got quite bit accomplished early this AM- fed my bottle-baby lamb his breakfast, sprayed my few roses, weed-whacked the front of the house. I love my weed-wacker - it is a battery-driven DH and quite strong. It runs for about 40 minutes before losing power - so do I, so we get along well! It is going to be in the 90's again today so I am not pushing myself. I had a heart-scare last fall and never want to do that again! The pool is swimable and I plan to cool off periodically today - so glad to have it ready as I am a swimmer from 'way back and it is my preferred form of exercise. DH rigged a neat device for me - an eye-bolt in the front of the garden shed with a rope that reaches to the deep end (5 feet) of our pool and the hook on the back of a belt that I wear around my waist. That way I can swim "laps" without turning. I go for 200 breast-strokes a day. Takes about 20 minutes. He would patent it except that it is so simple to copy! My little boy lamb is doing so well. His mother has no milk - she has her own problems, but otherwise is a good protective mom. I need to weigh him again - he is getting heavy, which is a blessing. I think I need to put him and his mom with the other mommies and lambs so she can get grass and he can get at the lamb's grain. Then the bottles will phase out. Can I sell him? I guess, but only as a pet or wool-sheep. He is such a cutie. His name is Saint David (Saint for short). Now that I have written it down, I think I will move them today, and hope I can catch him to feed at mealtimes. This should be interesting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh do it shirley - i think it would look great. break out of the box.
> 
> sam


I know just how Shirley feels, Mr P is just the same as her Pat. Mind you when I am away next week with the girls who can tell what will happen!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you gramto2 - i will suggest super nanny for their movie night sometime.

somehow everything works in their family - but you know grandparents - they know what mistakes they made and don't want their children to make the same ones. my older daughter lets her husband do most of the discipline and they are on the opposite end of the spectrum. i always said if i could combine the two girls we would have the perfect grandchildren. lol

sam



Gramto2 said:


> Sam, re:s-i-l parenting, my dear s-i-l goes to the opposite extreme. More of a disciplinarian than I prefer. But the kids seem to roll with the punches and are always complimented for their manners. My Dad was our best friend. Our Mom ALWAYS dealed out the discipline, which was so unfair. It colored my relationship with my Mom until I was in my mid-thirties and got to realize what parenting is all about. It is NOT about taking sides and being your kids best friend. And backing up your spouse is rule #1. Have your s-i-l watch "Super Nanny" sometime...it's an education!
> Thanks for the recipes...enjoy our weekly visit so much.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> And even though I have not kept up with the KTP, just know you and Ben have been in my prayers throughout the last few days. Sending you big hugs and love back at you! ((((((((((((((  )))))))))))))) Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Glad you liked the poem Sam. I'm off to bed as I decided to fall up onto the patio today, and NO I had not been drinking. Got to rest up for my trip to the seaside on MOnday. Night night from Surrey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi has tried to explain the cost but what thirteen year old has a concept of money and what things cost. we did have a horse - bullseye (shades of toy story) - and after the newness wore off no one wanted to take care of him - gary was taking care of him when i moved here and then i took over. i never rode bullseye - but i brushed him - make sure he had plenty of food and water. it was a long grief for me when i had him put down - he went down and i knew he was not going to get back up.

if i could afford it i would get her a horse just to see what she would do. but that is just not in the cards.

sam



Karena said:


> Sam, The food topics always make me hungry first thing in the am. Thanks.
> I have a comment on the "little girls and their horses." I was one ever since my Grandmother too me to town, Pittsburgh, PA, and I saw the big police horses. That was the life for me I thought.
> I never stopped wanting a horse, my mother told me we couldn't afford one, true, but never spelled out the real expense. My father just sneared as he did most of the time when I dreamed. Children, even bright teens, don't have the concept yet. Money is hard to come by, a horse for one of the family is extravagant. In our case, yes, it was. But being told I would just get tired of it, outgorw it, not responsible enough, other negative things about what was developing to be my character, not a wise move. I think Bailee has a much better foundation and support system than I did at home, but still, saying no and not spelling out the ecomonic facts was irresponsible. BTW I have owned horses most all my working life, top priority, and long to have another asap, and ride until I expire. There is the love of the animal, can't explain it, the lesson in responsibility, rain or shine, there is work, but the freedom and serenity that riding brings is worth it. Look at my ID picture, 31 year old fiend, 27 years a trail partner, two years of growing, two years of full retirement, let me down, miss him.
> As I do others I have owned.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what about something like a clutch purse?

sam



gottastch said:


> Hello all! The shawls are drying nicely...should just need today to be completely ready to unpin
> 
> I have just a bit of yarn left, that my friend brought back for my from Peru...that the Verde Al Sol shawl is made from (purple and blue in the photo on the last Tea Party). I'd like to try to make a little something for her from the leftovers but only have 9 grams/ 1/4 oz. left of the purple and 18 grams/ 5/8 oz. left of the blue. The yarn would be what I consider to be baby yarn or fingering weight yarn. Does anyone have any ideas for a little something that could be made from my remnant as a surprise for my friend? Doesn't have to be something to wear...don't think it could be with that amout. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi has tried to explain the cost but what thirteen year old has a concept of money and what things cost. we did have a horse - bullseye (shades of toy story) - and after the newness wore off no one wanted to take care of him - gary was taking care of him when i moved here and then i took over. i never rode bullseye - but i brushed him - make sure he had plenty of food and water. it was a long grief for me when i had him put down - he went down and i knew he was not going to get back up.
> 
> if i could afford it i would get her a horse just to see what she would do. but that is just not in the cards.
> 
> sam


and as you say with 8 people to feed- the horse is not high priority! It is probably the fad of the moment.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

shepherd said:


> Will anyone read this far? I am blowing off the Grange Market today - heat is not my thing and I have no eggs to sell - sold them all off the farm this week. I got quite bit accomplished early this AM- fed my bottle-baby lamb his breakfast, sprayed my few roses, weed-whacked the front of the house. I love my weed-wacker - it is a battery-driven DH and quite strong. It runs for about 40 minutes before losing power - so do I, so we get along well! It is going to be in the 90's again today so I am not pushing myself. I had a heart-scare last fall and never want to do that again! The pool is swimable and I plan to cool off periodically today - so glad to have it ready as I am a swimmer from 'way back and it is my preferred form of exercise. DH rigged a neat device for me - an eye-bolt in the front of the garden shed with a rope that reaches to the deep end (5 feet) of our pool and the hook on the back of a belt that I wear around my waist. That way I can swim "laps" without turning. I go for 200 breast-strokes a day. Takes about 20 minutes. He would patent it except that it is so simple to copy! My little boy lamb is doing so well. His mother has no milk - she has her own problems, but otherwise is a good protective mom. I need to weigh him again - he is getting heavy, which is a blessing. I think I need to put him and his mom with the other mommies and lambs so she can get grass and he can get at the lamb's grain. Then the bottles will phase out. Can I sell him? I guess, but only as a pet or wool-sheep. He is such a cutie. His name is Saint David (Saint for short). Now that I have written it down, I think I will move them today, and hope I can catch him to feed at mealtimes. This should be interesting.


Now that set up with the rope and belt sound like a fantastic idea!!! Will have to ask how to manage that when we get our forever home, I sooooo want a pool. I went to college on a swim scholarship, I couldn't run, or do any type of sports that required even walking, but I could swim like a fish!! LOL. Started swim team at the age of 6, was on an adult swim team a few years ago. I miss that, but no pool close by. :thumbdown:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Glad you liked the poem Sam. I'm off to bed as I decided to fall up onto the patio today, and NO I had not been drinking. Got to rest up for my trip to the seaside on MOnday. Night night from Surrey.


Hope you are ok, can't have you getting hurt before your trip. 
Sleep well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sam, when my friend wanted a horse her dad got her a job at the local stables mucking out the horses. She was paid in riding lessons.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how about this for starters.

sam

30 Household Products Vinegar Can Replace
by Nora Dunn

Who knew that vinegar could do so much? It serves a purpose in just about every room of the house, and there are dozens of household (and personal) products that vinegar can replace, as you will see below. It's cheaper, better for the environment, and better for your health and home (in eliminating unnecessary chemicals).
All-Purpose Cleaners
Vinegar in general is a natural (and inexpensive) disinfectant. It can be used on almost anything except marble. So stick it in a spray bottle and get to work! Here are a few more "recipes" for various cleaning purposes. (See also: Household Cleaning Hacks that Save You Money)
All-purpose cleaner: 2 parts vinegar, 1 part water.
Extra dirty spots: Scour dirty areas with baking soda, then spray the all purpose cleaner (recipe above) over the area and wipe clean.
Floor cleaner: Brew a cup of peppermint tea (use 1 tea bag: one cup for you, one for the floor). Squeeze half a lemon in to the floor mix, and add 1 cup of vinegar. Mop away with your solution; the vinegar disinfects, the tea has antibacterial properties and removes marks, and the lemon freshens and disinfects.
Pee stains on carpet (presumably from pets): Blot up the initial stain, flush it with water, then apply equal parts vinegar and cool water. Blot it all up, rinse, and let dry. This will eliminate odors and stains.
Hard water stains and mineral deposits: Allow a cloth soaked in vinegar to sit on a hard water stain (for example behind your faucet) or mineral deposit for a few hours. Wipe clean.

Appliance cleaning: Clean your coffee maker or laundry machine or dishwasher by running vinegar through it, followed by water. This reduces soap buildup and keeps everything in working order.
In The Kitchen
Remove labels from glass jars: Saturate the labeled area in vinegar and scrape the stickiness right off.
Dirty pot bottoms and cooking utensils: Fill the pot with enough water to cover the stain, add 1 cup of vinegar, and boil rapidly for 5 minutes. Let cool, then scrub the stains off. While you're at it, put your stainless steel cooking utensils in the pot to get them sparkly clean too.
Fruit stains on hands: Had a little too much fun making that cherry pie or berry salad? Just rub your hands with vinegar to remove the stains.
Coffee stains on china: Use a mixture of salt and vinegar to clean coffee stains from china.
Wooden cutting boards: Wooden cutting boards are great, except they can be a hothouse for bacteria (especially if grooves have been cut into the board with use). Disinfect it regularly with vinegar to keep it (and your food) clean.
Veggie maintenance: Clean and crisp up your veggies by soaking them in a mixture of water and a tablespoon or so of vinegar. Any bugs lingering on your produce will float away, and your soggy celery will come to life again (depending on how far gone it was to begin with).
Smelly onion hands: Eliminate onion odor off your hands by rinsing them in vinegar. This also apparently works with other stinky parts of your body that soap isn't cutting through, such as underarms.
Clean sticky scissors: Sometimes those scissors get so gummy you can't even make them work. Just wipe them down with vinegar, and they'll be like new again.
Laundry
Fabric softener: There are a few fabric softener strategies you can play with. Add equal parts vinegar and baking soda, OR just ½ a cup of vinegar to your wash when you would add fabric softener (final rinse cycle). Line dried towels will come out softer with a vinegar-based softener.
Water: You can also add 1/2 to 1 cup of vinegar to your wash water, which does the following:
	Reduces the amount of soap you need to use 
	Reduces lint 
	Brightens colors, and stops them from running 
	Acts as a rinse aid 
	Keeps the washing machine running clean and well 
Stain removal: Use vinegar on stains before washing to remove stubborn ones like perspiration, fruit, mustard, and coffee.
In The Garden
Kill grass and weeds: Pour or spray full strength vinegar on grass or weeds poking through your driveway or rearing their heads in other unsavory places.
In The Car
Frost-free windows: If you know a chilly night is on the make, you can ensure that your windows will be frost-free when you wake up in the morning. Simply mix 3 parts vinegar to 1 part water, and coat your windows with the mixture the night before.
In The Bathroom
Kill soap scum: Wiping a scummy area with vinegar and rinsing with water will do as good a job as any at attacking your bathroom shower grime. If the scum is particularly stubborn, scrub with baking soda (a great natural abrasive) after wiping with vinegar. Rinse with water.
Unclog your shower head: Unscrew it, throw it into a pot of equal parts vinegar and water and boil for a few minutes to loosen deposits that are blocking your shower head.
Personal Use
Hair rinse: If vinegar removes soap scum on your tiles, it stands to reason that it will also remove soap scum on your hair. Rinse with a cup filled with ½ a cup of warm water and ½ a cup of vinegar, and your locks will be shiny and free of buildup.
Dandruff treatment: Using the same technique as the hair rinse above but with a higher concentration of vinegar; also acts as an effective dandruff treatment.

Acne treatment: Apply equal parts vinegar and water to problem areas.
Facial toner: Using vinegar as toner is a great (and inexpensive) alternative to using alpha hydroxyl based products.
Athletes foot (and other fungus): Apply full-strength vinegar to the affected area twice daily until symptoms abate.
Miscellaneous Uses
Eliminate smoke odor: Simply put a bowl of vinegar in the offending room near the offending source. Smoke odors be gone!
Air freshener: If you would like to reduce icky smells but would like a nicer room smell than vinegar, add some fragrant spices (like cardamom) to your bowl of vinegar and leave it in a warm corner of the room.
Chrome polish: Use full strength vinegar with soft cloth to make that chrome shine.
Insect traps: Vinegar is an active ingredient used in various insect and pest traps


RookieRetiree said:


> You mentioned DIY cleaners.....can you share some of the recipes?


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh Kate - lovely pictures of all of you - The Bride and Groom look great and your "boys" are a treat.... but I must say you and that hat take the prize - beautiful!!! luv-AZ


KateB said:


> Just realised I'd posted this on last week's KTP (old age!!) so I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cutiefool - thank you for stopping by for a cuppa with us - we hope you had a good time and will visit us again very soon - there will be an empty chair and fresh hot tea waiting for you -we'll be looking for you.

sam



cutiefool said:


> Love your rants ... :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hope you are ok, can't have you getting hurt before your trip.
> Sleep well.


Thanks NanCaren, just having a week of accidents. Shut my finger tip in a folding chair last Sunday and now I've got a bruise on my knee and cut on my chin and my shoulder hurts. Mr P says I'm not safe on my own, so it's good that I will be travelling with one of my KP friends to meet another one. Night night.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Two weeks exactly! All the best for your own travels- where are you off to?


Door County, Wisconsin...the little penninsula on the northeast part of the state with Lake Michigan all around it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the fruit hats - too wonderful - anxious to see the baseball hat.

sam

good to see you again gagesmom.



gagesmom said:


> Thank you to you all for your compliments on the bibs and towels. I have also been making baby hats. They are so cute.... I have made the fruit and cupcake hats and they are all girly, so I made the football hat and am working on....a baseball hat(completed just have to lace it), a basketball hat that I just cast on and my boss has requested me to make a soccer hat. Will post others when finished.
> 
> Wow May has been a busy month... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how about this for starters.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks NanCaren, just having a week of accidents. Shut my finger tip in a folding chair last Sunday and now I've got a bruise on my knee and cut on my chin and my shoulder hurts. Mr P says I'm not safe on my own, so it's good that I will be travelling with one of my KP friends to meet another one. Night night.


Sounds as if we have been having the same kind of week. At one point Jamie threatened to not let me get off my chair.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds as if we have been having the same kind of week. At one point Jamie threatened to not let me get off my chair.


Don't you dare get injured you've got your big trip coming up so soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't you dare get injured you've got your big trip coming up so soon.


No just minor bumps and bruises from not paying attention while gardening. Will be fine for traveling. One year went to Disney with a broken foot, was not fun for me, but the children loved it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always find ravelty difficult to manuever around in - takes me forever to find anything.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I really must try and sort out my logon problems with Ravelry- you have found some wonderful designs- good work!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now where did i miss the wedding photos?

sam



Sandy said:


> Kate the wedding photos are lovely. Your dress is stunning! Love the color.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Martina - The flower brooch is an interesting idea...I just ran across a website to make a crocheted flower 

Sam - the clutch purse is also an interesting idea...with so little yarn left, I'm not sure it would be very big but maybe I could combine it with a third color, of the same weight, that I have around here 

gagesmom - Love the "fruit hats" and also can't wait to see the baseball hat. When dear son gets around to giving me a grand baby, I'm sure it will have to wear something with a baseball theme. He played baseball all growing up and got a scholarship to play in college. He got hurt so now that he is all grown up and in the working world, he golfs 

KateB - Love baby Luke in his kilt...our favorite little cutie! The wedding sure looks like it was fun...congratulations. Your dress/hat are stunning!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh my goodness - luke in his kilt - that is a wonderful picture - you and dh make quite a handsome couple kate - you are so pretty and the hat looks stunning.

sam



KateB said:


> Just realised I'd posted this on last week's KTP (old age!!) so I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

kate - is that a family tartan.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I like Luke's response to the heather!!!!! so typical of his age!
> 
> Should have said again, I love the slim you! and nothing beats a man in the Tartan- Luke included!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the picture five.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> We been having some of these drop in on our heads lately. Smart cats! Zoe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can hardly wait to see.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> I know just how Shirley feels, Mr P is just the same as her Pat. Mind you when I am away next week with the girls who can tell what will happen!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you were not hurt purplefi and that a good night's rest will see you good as new.

sam



PurpleFi said:


> Glad you liked the poem Sam. I'm off to bed as I decided to fall up onto the patio today, and NO I had not been drinking. Got to rest up for my trip to the seaside on MOnday. Night night from Surrey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm caught up so you won't see my picture as often.

sam


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Door County, Wisconsin...the little penninsula on the northeast part of the state with Lake Michigan all around it


One of my very favorite places. Enjoy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how about this for starters.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Vinegar and Baking Soda, are my basic clean up kit- works wonders! and eco friendly I am told!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Door County, Wisconsin...the little penninsula on the northeast part of the state with Lake Michigan all around it


sounds a lovely spot! almost like being on an island!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

thewren said:


> i need to build up my sugar and crea stash again - i am really low - guess i am needing to go to wally world. i would love to order some because they have colors that are never in the stores but they are more expensive than wally world plus postage.
> 
> sam
> 
> and i forgot to say i am so glad you joined us again gagesmom - i was missing you.


do you have a Joanns or Michaels? They carry that also.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just got this recipe from "emilybites - thought you would enjoy it.

sam

PB Banana Green Smoothie 

Posted: 01 Jun 2013 09:53 AM PDT




Ever since I recently discovered the wonder that is PB2, Ive been looking forward to using it in a smoothie. For those of you who missed it, you can see me gush about PB2 in my Thai Chicken Skewers with Peanut Sauce post. Its just downright awesome and evidently its available in a lot more grocery stores than I thought, though if you have trouble finding it you can always order from Amazon.


Peanut butter and bananas are such a natural combination and since bananas are ideal for adding substance to smoothies, this seemed like a great place to start. I rounded it out with some yogurt and honey and then threw in some spinach for extra nutrients. If youve never used spinach in a smoothie before, dont fret! Its not as weird as it sounds. It does turn most smoothies green but it also gives you lots of nice health benefits without really changing the flavor of the smoothie at all. Try it!


This smoothie made a perfect, filling breakfast. I love that it packs 23 grams of protein and 5 grams of fiber  it kept me full for hours! For all you Weight Watchers out there, I know there is some discrepancy as to whether to count the points for fruit in a smoothie. Most fruit is free on Weight Watchers but the recipe builder counts it. I always count the points for the fruits and vegetables in my recipes using the recipe builder, but since this isnt cooked at all, its a single serving and the fruit in it is rawits your call. I personally tracked it at 4 Points+ and tracked the banana separately as zero, but if you track it all together its 7 points. Do whatever makes you feel comfortable!





PB Banana Green Smoothie
Source: Emily Bites Original


Ingredients:
½ cup ice cubes
1 medium banana, sliced
6 oz nonfat plain Greek yogurt 
2 tablespoons PB2 (powdered peanut butter)
1 teaspoon honey
½ cup raw baby spinach, packed


Directions:
1. Place all ingredients into a blender and blend until smooth. Pour into a glass and drink up! Entire recipe yields about 1 ½ cups


Yields 1 (1 ½ cup) serving. WW P+: 7 per serving** (P+ calculated using the recipe builder on weightwatchers.com)
Nutrition Information per serving from myfitnesspal.com: 279 calories, 46 g carbs, 2 g fat, 23 g protein, 5 g fiber


**If you choose not to use the Weight Watchers recipe builder to calculate your smoothie (in which case the banana is free) then the smoothie is 4 points+ instead of 7. I personally track it this way!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

well the thunder has arrived and the rain is pouring down, sound sort of neat. The wind is not to my liking though. Guess we might be in for a power outage as it has blinked a few times already. Good thing I'm on the lap top.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just got this recipe from "emilybites - thought you would enjoy it.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> well the thunder has arrived and the rain is pouring down, sound sort of neat. The wind is not to my liking though.


We have had quite a bit of rain, lightening and thunder lately too. Is yours likely to turn to Tornadoes?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> :thumbup: It is all good! One thing about the KTP family, mistakes, words, and etc, are never ever held against anyone here. No room for grudges or any negative stuff for anyone or between any of us no matter what life brings to the conversation! We love you all and it is freely shared! Thanks for your kind words and prayers, and I will fill the empty space in my heart with all the good memories we had and shared together! hahhaaha, my heart has its own chamber labeled with "John". Zoe
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> The kids are off to go get some souvineers to take back to Vancouver. Then we are all going over to my Mom and Dad's for supper. Mom is making fried moose and gravy and mashed pots and vegies! ummmm-yummmms for us!!
> ...


Sounds like the family is making good use of their times with you and will have good memories to take back home. I'm glad they were all able to come and be with you. I'm sure it's been very comforting.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* I know where my KTP family's hang out is -- around Sam's tea table in his parlor! lol, I shall be hanging out with you all. Thank you to all for your love and support. Zoe


Take care.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We have had quite a bit of rain, lightening and thunder lately too. Is yours likely to turn to Tornadoes?


We get micro bursts from time to time. They are like a mini tornado and don't last long at all but still do a lot of damage. The thunder was close enough to shake the house though.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just realised I'd posted this on last week's KTP (old age!!) so I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


You are so lovely in your wedding attire. Lovely, lovely bride and groom. And Luke is as darling as ever. Love a man in a kilt and this was a real treat for the eyes!
Sounds like you had a fantastic time!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> We been having some of these drop in on our heads lately. Smart cats! Zoe


Love it!!!! Thanks for the laugh!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We get micro bursts from time to time. They are like a mini tornado and don't last long at all but still do a lot of damage. The thunder was close enough to shake the house though.


mmmmm, the other day when the lightening was on top of me- I got as much of a fright as the dogs. twisters do a lot of damage what ever their size- it is the extent of that damage that varies, isn't it?!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmmm, the other day when the lightening was on top of me- I got as much of a fright as the dogs. twisters do a lot of damage what ever their size- it is the extent of that damage that varies, isn't it?!


Yes it sure does make a difference. Last summer we had a small twister it picked the tent up and deposited it from the front yard to the back yard. The swings were off in the woods.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> june - what did i miss - slain firemen?
> 
> sam


Four firemen were killed yesterday in the big hotel fire in Houston. As of last evening, another was in the hospital in serious condition. Such a tragedy!
JuneK


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you to you all for your compliments on the bibs and towels. I have also been making baby hats. They are so cute.... I have made the fruit and cupcake hats and they are all girly, so I made the football hat and am working on....a baseball hat(completed just have to lace it), a basketball hat that I just cast on and my boss has requested me to make a soccer hat. Will post others when finished.
> 
> Wow May has been a busy month... :thumbup: :thumbup:


Those hats are gorgeous!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Four firemen were killed yesterday in the big hotel fire in Houston. As of last evening, another was in the hospital in serious condition. Such a tragedy!
> JuneK


I think Firemen, and women have to be some of the bravest people there are. Sorry to hear of this loss- always so hard on the families.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We had a few sprinkles, but nothing else. I'm hoping we get some tonight. So sad about the fireman. Another was killed in Ft. Worth and someone posted that he was the one that saved her father's life a few weeks ago. He left a 13 month old. He looked really young. Article said that he had always wanted to be a fireman.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well I've got to start getting together my stuff I'm carrying with me to Marianne's. Ought to be a another fun day together. Wish we lived closer but hey an hour + drive isn't too bad and certainly have a good time when we are hanging out together. Will check back in later.
> 
> To those traveling today be safe and know traveling mercies are sent to you; those needing healing may God bless you and send you positive energy. Have a wonderful day. {{{HUGS}}}


When we grew up, it wasn't unusual to be woken early to go for day visit to see Nana and Pop 3 hours away on the weekend. Fun days exploring old house on large block backing onto bush on side of hill on small country town.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh, i must admit i was a bit shocked as these are x breeds not pure and they are supposed to be desperate for homes. I think it is too much really. :shock:


It is high, if you arenesr state border, consider next state rexcue org for their prices. Or wait, when hey get too many animals for rehomimg, the price is sliced.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just realised I'd posted this on last week's KTP (old age!!) so I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


I am glad you re posted coz i missed them on last weeks TP.
Beautiful photos. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> When we grew up, it wasn't unusual to be woken early to go for day visit to see Nana and Pop 3 hours away on the weekend. Fun days exploring old house on large block backing onto bush on side of hill on small country town.


I used to do the same with my children up early to drive 4 hours visit all day and home late at night.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I love how these are now a celebration of the person's life. The 2 I went to in April had a surprising amount of laughter and were more relaxing than any I can remember.

Glad it wentso well and the living were happy wih it.

quote=5mmdpns]Good morning my KTP family! Thank you to all who have sent PMs to me -- I have not had the energy to answer them all. Hugs for you and the kind words are much appreciated. Same goes for all who posted here at the KTP. (I believe I stopped reading somewheres around page 75 of last week's KTP.)
Yesterday we had a memorial - celebration of life for my husband. The service was officiated by his son, a Baptist minister. My son and I both spoke and shared at the service. Four priests dressed for the service, and in the discussion afterwards, they all agreed that "he was well-covered". lol. 
This next week, I go back to the funeral home to pick up his ashes. I bought a double compartment urn for us. Hubby goes in one side, and when I pass, I will go in the other. Internment will be in my ancestorial cemetary in Manitoba along side my parents when they pass. For now here is my tribute to my husband, I know he rests in peace:[/quote]


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> It is high, if you arenesr state border, consider next state rexcue org for their prices. Or wait, when hey get too many animals for rehomimg, the price is sliced.


Yep, i can wait. Only a thought at the moment, i am sure the right one will turn up.  We had a cavallier for 10 years that passed 3 years ago while i was in hospital and before that a lab for 13 years. I do miss having a dog.


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

Is that hail I see?



NanaCaren said:


> well the thunder has arrived and the rain is pouring down, sound sort of neat. The wind is not to my liking though. Guess we might be in for a power outage as it has blinked a few times already. Good thing I'm on the lap top.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks NanCaren, just having a week of accidents. Shut my finger tip in a folding chair last Sunday and now I've got a bruise on my knee and cut on my chin and my shoulder hurts. Mr P says I'm not safe on my own, so it's good that I will be travelling with one of my KP friends to meet another one. Night night.


No more accidents!! Have a good trip and stay safe.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Julie, how are you today?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep, i can wait. Only a thought at the moment, i am sure the right one will turn up.  We had a cavallier for 10 years that passed 3 years ago while i was in hospital and before that a lab for 13 years. I do miss having a dog.


I have been dogless for times for various reasons- but much prefer the times when I do have one or two around. Not sure about cats at the moment- it is always the problem of being a responsible owner- (and the cost of taking them to the Vet.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Julie, how are you today?


Hi, Cathy! I am just fiddling around waiting for my ride to church- that has just been moved forward 1/2 an hour- so that is fine- so long as I have something to read while I wait- do you still have rain- or has it passed?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> we have kept a chair warmed up and hot tea at your place waiting for your return five.
> 
> sam


And I shall bring John's afghan his mother knit him, to cuddle in while I soak up all the friendships! See you there Sam! (I might get you to make me a pb on toast with a dilly!) Zoe


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

What lovely pictures of the festivities, KateB!

Handsome gentlemen all around and the ladies are truly beautiful. 

You are quite the attractive grandmother in that blue dress.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Queenmum said:


> Because the Tea Party members become like family, I need to tell you my bad news. Yesterday my DH was diagnosed with lung cancer. Hold a good thought for us, please.
> Ann


Surely will pray for both of you. Know that we are hear for you so vent when you need to vent and then stay strong for your DH.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Uh huh, i must admit i was a bit shocked as these are x breeds not pure and they are supposed to be desperate for homes. I think it is too much really. :shock:


Dog gone right it is too much. You can purchase a purebred dog in many different breeds for as much as you are paying for a x breed or what we would call a mutt or heinz 57!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> And I shall bring John's afghan his mother knit him, to cuddle in while I soak up all the friendships! See you there Sam! I might get you to make me a pb on toast with a dilly! Zoe


How about we make that on some of my rye bread?!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi, Cathy! I am just fiddling around waiting for my ride to church- that has just been moved forward 1/2 an hour- so that is fine- so long as I have something to read while I wait- do you still have rain- or has it passed?


We have just had a 5 min shower of rain but i dont think there is much more to come. Cold though about 10c here at the moment. Still in pjs.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> Is that hail I see?


No I would have been franticly bringing in plants. Just a lot of rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We have just had a 5 min shower of rain but i dont think there is much more to come. Cold though about 10c here at the moment. Still in pjs.


we are quite a bit warmer at 62F 17C, we have sun- which is always nice for a holiday weekend! (Queen's Birthday)


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow the PB smoothie sounds good. what is better I have all the ingredients except the spinach I can pick that up tomorrow at the store Thanks again for the recipe. norm


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Certainly understand the need for sleep! If you join us great and if not we will be taking pictures I'm sure and they will be posted. Hope you have a good trip. I probably am having a CRAFT moment...where will you be going?



darowil said:


> Thats 6.30am here on the day we are leaving! We want to leave early- but will I be organised to skype before we leave? I doubt it somehow. But then again it could get me up and moving early enough to get going.
> I am the only driver so want to leave plenty of time to do the 6 1/2 to 7 hours driving. But then again I want to get sleep in!
> See closer to the time.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Dog gone right it is too much. You can purchase a purebred dog in many different breeds for as much as you are paying for a x breed or what we would call a mutt or heinz 57!


Yep i know, we call them that too. I thought i would go for an unwanted "mutt" this time. I know they are vet checked and desexed but still....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you bet.

sam



5mmdpns said:


> And I shall bring John's afghan his mother knit him, to cuddle in while I soak up all the friendships! See you there Sam! I might get you to make me a pb on toast with a dilly! Zoe


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> we are quite a bit warmer at 62F 17C, we have sun- which is always nice for a holiday weekend! (Queen's Birthday)


We have queens birthday next weekend here on the 10th. I wonder why we are different?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds even better myfanwy.

sam



Lurker 2 said:


> How about we make that on some of my rye bread?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We have queens birthday next weekend here on the 10th. I wonder why we are different?


Goodness knows! I seem to recall her Coronation was about the 3rd June.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm home now and all I've got to say is how much I love Marianne; such a wonderful new sister! I got to play in her workshop today and the beef brisket...let me just say I hope she doesn't go looking for it...just kidding...is was DELICIOUS!!! If I could have I'd have snatch it home with me. Instead, I'm just going to try her way of cooking it. Melt in your mouth tender and tasty. I am so blessed to have my new sis!



Marianne818 said:


> As Gwen said earlier she is on her way for a visit.. I have made a huge beef brisket, cooked all night in the oven.. smells so good, want a brisket sandwich for breakfast.. LOL. I wish I had a smoker.. hope to purchase one sometime this summer, but still researching to decide which one will best suit what I need or should I say want.. LOL.
> 
> Keeping all in my thoughts and prayers.. be safe today wherever you are and whatever you do.. will check back in this evening!!
> 
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How about we make that on some of my rye bread?!


Absolutely sounds delicious! Thanks Julie, only you may have to put your bread machine through its paces to make enough rye for us all! *chuckles* Zoe


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone have a recipe for home made hand/bath soap. I would like to try and make some as the store bought kind has so many additives and etc in it. Would also like a recipe for hand lotion without chemicals and additives. 

I am also trying to loose weight and looking for a good home made salad dressing recipe if anyone has a recipe they are willing to share.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm home now and all I've got to say is how much I love Marianne; such a wonderful new sister! I got to play in her workshop today and the beef brisket...let me just say I hope she doesn't go looking for it...just kidding...is was DELICIOUS!!! If I could have I'd have snatch it home with me. Instead, I'm just going to try her way of cooking it. Melt in your mouth tender and tasty. I am so blessed to have my new sis!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I think you are both very good for each other.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The Queen's coronation was 2nd June,. Her official birthday is also in June due to better weather for celebrations. Well it is supposed to be better weather but we all know that isn't always true.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The pictures are all stunning. Kate you look absolutely gorgeous!!! I am so glad you had a wonderful event.


KateB said:


> Just realised I'd posted this on last week's KTP (old age!!) so I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops...I've been doing this a lot the past few days. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam who knows what I'll be sporting by the time Marianne and I hit Ohio! ROFL



thewren said:


> i think it would go well with the new tat gwen.
> 
> sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I finished a different shaped hat. so much fun. I think that will be the hats for now though. I want to do a purse of a mixture of the two hats. That will be the next fun thing I am going to try.
> This one is a rounded crown and not as deep. Actually I think I like the shape of the first one better. I need a vote -- the one in my avatar or this one?


Hard to decide. You sure do look beautiful in the hats though. Have fun playing around with such projects.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The fizz is very good....I used the stick blender and really mixed up the rhubarb and simple syrup before adding to some Reisling wine....yummy.


NanaCaren said:


> The Fizz is very very good. I tried it out and have passed the receipt on to friends.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm afraid i don't all the time - i try to keep my mouth closed but when heidi is concerned i'm ready to fight anyone.
> 
> sam


I am the same Sam, when it comes to my kids I will not
let them be abused verbally or otherwise without taking the other person to task. My kids know this and a lot of times they do not tell me what is going on, as I will go ballistic!

June


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The fizz is very good....I used the stick blender and really mixed up the rhubarb and simple syrup before adding to some Reisling wine....yummy.


That is pretty much how I did mine. I used champagne for it cause that is what I had on hand.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Another busy weekend with working all day today on more Vacation Bible School preparations and two luncheon's at the church tomorrow. Guess I won't need to eat dinner. I have to make fruit and veggie trays for one of the luncheon's tomorrow. I will get up early in the morning and get fresh produce and make up the trays. Next weekend I will travel to my brother's home and celebrate my nephew's graduation. I get to make fruit and veggie trays for that as well. I am also making chocolates for that party. 

Sam, how is Andy doing? Heidi is probably getting anxious to have her baby by now. 

May everyone have a wonderful and safe week with some fun knitting along the way.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We're definitely getting the rain and the thunderstorms. We had a light rain again today eventhough it was supposed to be clear - we got the grilling and eating done before it rained---planned it perfectly. Had a great afternoon with the entire family here---it's been since early February since we've all been together so it was fun. The grandkids were sure entertaining!!



thewren said:


> after four in the afternoon - i am almost afraid to see how many pages i have to make up since i left on page eight last night. i must have been tired - i slept until one this afternoon - a shower and then over to heidi's to see her before they left for a wedding. stayed and worked the crosswords from thursday and friday - drank coffee - warmed up the last of the coffee and here i am.
> 
> we had an inch and 3/10's or rain during the night so there has been no baseball for ayden and avery. they are at grandma's right now since they didn't want to go to the wedding.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just realised I'd posted this on last week's KTP (old age!!) so I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


Beautiful family!!! Luke is shining for sure!! Such a happy baby :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This is the weekend here in Chicago for the Race for the Cure also. We have 3 or 4 different fundraisers throughout the year and I support them all....6 year survivor as of this past May 5!! Praying for all those who have or will hear the C word.



ptofValerie said:


> Thanks for repeating the link for the recipe. I must have missed it earlier. I have had a very good crop of rhubarb this year. I gather 7lbs one freezing cold day at the end of April. The rhubarb was more hardy than me!
> 
> Tomorrow is a great day here in Belfast. It is 'Race for Life' a fund-raising event that raises money for cancer research. My sister and 10-year-old granddaughter are taking part, along with thousands of women, for it is primarily a women's event and all will be wearing pink. The venue is the beautiful grounds of Stormont, in east Belfast, the Seat of our local Assembly. I've done the race, which is anything from a sprint to a crawl, a couple of times and the atmosphere is happy and uplifting. Most participants wear a small banner pinned to chest or back on which is named those who are being celebrated, commemorated or supported in a current struggle. As the race proceeds, most people also think of others not named but equally precious.
> 
> As the race takes place, in spirit, I will think in support of all those in our KTP family who are facing all that cancer brings into a life or through the life of a loved one. With much affection.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> That is pretty much how I did mine. I used champagne for it cause that is what I had on hand.


Wish I had some champagne "on hand".!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for all of these --- I still use vinegar to wash windows and newspaper to wipe them----very old fashioned.



thewren said:


> how about this for starters.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> june - what did i miss - slain firemen?
> 
> sam


Not sure if anyone answered you Sam, but the firemen died in a hotel fire in Houston, TX, evidently they had failed inspections before this fire. Just a horrible tragedy, am blessed that my nephew was not called in for this fire, he was on duty at a suburb, I guess that is bad to say, I am terribly sorry for the families affected of course. Being an Aunt and not sure if I've told but Ben is a volunteer fireman (he mainly watches the pressure on the hoses, does not go inside a building) I worry about what if's. It is a calling for these men and women, willing to sacrifice their lives in order to save others. Any branch of the military, police and firemen and women, we owe so much to them. Prayers are with these recent deaths and the families they leave behind.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my gosh----have a wonderful time up there. Have you ever been up there before? If not, please at least go see the restaurant with the goats on the roof!

http://www.aljohnsons.com/

The tart cherry pies, scones and wine are sooo good!! Enjoy!



gottastch said:


> Door County, Wisconsin...the little penninsula on the northeast part of the state with Lake Michigan all around it


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a sweet picture to think of you with John's afghan to snuggle in....can we all climb in with you and have a big KTP hug?



5mmdpns said:


> And I shall bring John's afghan his mother knit him, to cuddle in while I soak up all the friendships! See you there Sam! (I might get you to make me a pb on toast with a dilly!) Zoe


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, Sam, we did get a strong storm last night--no tornadoes but strong winds and quite a bit of rain with smaller twigs and leaves down on the roads. Lots of bark off the maples in the driveway here. Overcast for most of the day but the temps were lower and the humidity was fairly high. Expecting much cooler temps for the next few days and fairly dry. 

Tim's mom and I are cooking supper meals for a food ministry near-by. The pastor who has the vision and the calling is not an organized cook/meal planner. So Susan, bless her generous heart, volunteered the two of us to take over the cooking for 3 out of 4 Tuesdays for the next 2 1/2 months. The kitchen has a brand-new range (hob) but little else needed for prepping and cooking meals. There's a freezer full of meats but little else in the pantry to feed about 50 people each time. 

So we are providing ''country'' recipes designed for feeding a crowd. This week I cooked 45# of turkeys, made bread/garden vegetable dressing (stuffing) and gravy with a side veg out of the ministry's pantry. They had donated ice cream and brownies--both premium quality--for dessert. Have no idea where they come from or who donated them.

This week we will make up a chicken and rice casserole with 3 gallons of donated creamed spinach as the sauce with peas as the side dish. And probably more donated ice cream. After that I have no real idea what we may find in the freezer and pantry.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend and are safe from the weather problems.

Hugs to all, Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I can help you with the hand/body lotion and with the salad dressings --- I'll dig them out and post them tomorrow after the kids go home. I'd be interested in the homemade soap -- I know my Mom used to make some with the tallow and lye (I think?) for clothes wasshing, but I sure don't want to be messing with that.



ruthann1942 said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for home made hand/bath soap. I would like to try and make some as the store bought kind has so many additives and etc in it. Would also like a recipe for hand lotion without chemicals and additives.
> 
> I am also trying to loose weight and looking for a good home made salad dressing recipe if anyone has a recipe they are willing to share.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

ruthann1942 said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for home made hand/bath soap. I would like to try and make some as the store bought kind has so many additives and etc in it. Would also like a recipe for hand lotion without chemicals and additives.
> 
> I am also trying to loose weight and looking for a good home made salad dressing recipe if anyone has a recipe they are willing to share.


I believe it was the first page of last weeks tea party that had all of the salad dressing receipts


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm home now and all I've got to say is how much I love Marianne; such a wonderful new sister! I got to play in her workshop today and the beef brisket...let me just say I hope she doesn't go looking for it...just kidding...is was DELICIOUS!!! If I could have I'd have snatch it home with me. Instead, I'm just going to try her way of cooking it. Melt in your mouth tender and tasty. I am so blessed to have my new sis!


I really meant to send half of that home with you.. I am so sorry that in the hub bub it totally slipped my mind!! It freezes well so one visit I will pull it out and we can enjoy more sandwiches!!! LOL. C and Mom don't really care for leftovers.. LOL.. I have lived on them for years!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is the weekend here in Chicago for the Race for the Cure also. We have 3 or 4 different fundraisers throughout the year and I support them all....6 year survivor as of this past May 5!! Praying for all those who have or will hear the C word.


Ours is this weekend also.. I usually go out just to show support, when we lived in Pagosa Springs, I did the walk, Mom would walk the first lap as a breast cancer survivor, I think it's been 24 years now for her! :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my gosh----have a wonderful time up there. Have you ever been up there before? If not, please at least go see the restaurant with the goats on the roof!
> 
> http://www.aljohnsons.com/
> 
> The tart cherry pies, scones and wine are sooo good!! Enjoy!


LOL.. we have a few stores locally that are called "Goats On the Roof" they actually have many goats and all different ways to feed them, very fun for the children, they sell the touristy items plus jams and jellies.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne --- how do you make your brisket?

We had ribs and bratwurst for our cookout. I followed this recipe for the ribs:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/tomatillo-glazed-baby-back-ribs-recipe/index.html

Except I used my own BBQ rub (I have to look up those ingredients listed-I'm not familiar with them and not sure where to find them if I did!)

The ribs are excellent and very different than the red BBQ sauce version...nice change of pace.



Marianne818 said:


> I really meant to send half of that home with you.. I am so sorry that in the hub bub it totally slipped my mind!! It freezes well so one visit I will pull it out and we can enjoy more sandwiches!!! LOL. C and Mom don't really care for leftovers.. LOL.. I have lived on them for years!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> What a sweet picture to think of you with John's afghan to snuggle in....can we all climb in with you and have a big KTP hug?


We certainly can! There is enough love in there to go around for anyone who would like to join us! It is a snuggle - huggle date for sure! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne --- how do you make your brisket?
> 
> We had ribs and bratwurst for our cookout. I followed this recipe for the ribs:
> 
> ...


I prefer the untrimmed beef briskets, very large so be prepared to have a big pan!! I marinate with the bottled liquid smoke that I inject into the brisket, cover with garlic (I use the bottled minced type) and if I have onions on hand I cut a few up and add to the mix. I let that sit for at least 2 to 4 hours. Before I go to bed I heat the oven to 250 F. Line the big pan with foil, move the brisket to the pan (keep the onions with it they taste wonderful after they are cooked) cover with foil (be sure to seal the foil rather tightly) let it cook all night (at least 8 hours) Refrigerate till time to prepare the meal.. put back in oven around 300 F to warm, (about 30 min) slice and enjoy!!! With the leftovers, I chop roughly add your favorite Bar B Q sauce and serve on buns!! My dad taught me this because I didn't have access to a smoker. I really prefer to smoke the briskets, such better flavor.. but still don't have the smoker.. LOL. Hopefully for Christmas this year.. hmmm odd .. I think I've asked for one every year.. oh well.. end of season I'll try to get one on clearance.. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 13 thumbs (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Sam, I'm a newbie to you although I love reading your posts. Poor Bailee needs a wakeup call. My Mom's cousin barrel raced from teens through - as long as she was physically able. Now she lives in an assisted living facility and donates a lot of time to the Senior Center but her shining moments are still any time she gets to talk about her beloved horses. All the work, expense, training, time... and all the love, obviously.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Darowil for your words. Yes, it is freeing. My son is doing amazingly well. My husband's last words to our son via phone with him, were "I love you. I am proud of you!" A making of peace and reconciliations were made all the way around on everyones' parts. We all go through happiness, trials, laughter and tears through life, and love comes through in the end when it matters the most. Zoe


Sounds like reconciliations all around- what a wonderful blessing for your family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds wonderful....will try it this way the next time I make it!



Marianne818 said:


> I prefer the untrimmed beef briskets, very large so be prepared to have a big pan!! I marinate with the bottled liquid smoke that I inject into the brisket, cover with garlic (I use the bottled minced type) and if I have onions on hand I cut a few up and add to the mix. I let that sit for at least 2 to 4 hours. Before I go to bed I heat the oven to 250 F. Line the big pan with foil, move the brisket to the pan (keep the onions with it they taste wonderful after they are cooked) cover with foil (be sure to seal the foil rather tightly) let it cook all night (at least 8 hours) Refrigerate till time to prepare the meal.. put back in oven around 300 F to warm, (about 30 min) slice and enjoy!!! With the leftovers, I chop roughly add your favorite Bar B Q sauce and serve on buns!! My dad taught me this because I didn't have access to a smoker. I really prefer to smoke the briskets, such better flavor.. but still don't have the smoker.. LOL. Hopefully for Christmas this year.. hmmm odd .. I think I've asked for one every year.. oh well.. end of season I'll try to get one on clearance.. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I knew I forgot something.. Sam, I had horses on and off most of my life, they are a joy of course, but a very expensive joy!! The vet bills, the shoes that a farrier has to come out to take care of. Not to mention the feed, hay and all the work, mucking stables, brushing, washing, exercising. Of course the cost of the tack adds to that also, saddle, saddle blankets, bridles, bits, combs, picks.. buckets, watering troughs. I loved my horses, I had 4 or 5 when I left Colorado, as far as I know a dear friend still has them in his herd, last count he had at least 125. My mare he bred with a paint and she threw the prettiest filly, 3 yrs later she threw a well marked colt. I know he takes excellent care of his animals, knows each and everyone by site and name, they are his babies and his lively hood also. 
I did the barrel racing when I was young, my horse's name was Peanut, the best horse a kid could have. Had him for 4 years, won many a race for sure, lost more than I won LOL.. one summer we had a really bad storm come through, the horses were out in the pasture, Peanut hated lightening, so he took off running.. he caught his hoof in a hole, snapped his front leg, they had to put him down. Broke my heart, I didn't ride that summer, but my dad found me a new horse, made me get back in the saddle.. so glad he did!! Oh and I did all the work every day.. I rode a school bus to the ranch worked till almost dark, dad picked me up on his way home from work.. I'd go home, shower and get to bed.. went back in the mornings to feed and brush and turn him out in the pasture.. rode the bus into school.. crazy busy, but I learned a lot of responsibility!! I was 12 when I first started riding.. would still be riding if I had a place for a horse and the $$ to care for one :thumbup:


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi All, Trying to keep up. I'm getting thing done for my trip. I made a list and have about half done, Wish DH would help but U know what they say about wishing in one hand, U know the rest...LOL. I have him all set up though so that is good.

Zoe I'm so sorry for your loss and will keep U and your family in my prayers too.

Wow, I felt good to Hear I rocked! I get compliments on my hair every time I go out. I'm amazed that people will come up to me and tell me how much they love my hair...Who knew? it sure is becoming a lot of fun. The hair style is so easy to deal with, just a hair dryer and gel. The beautician also said "Remember hairspray is your friend...LOL

I called my sister last night and the family were lucky the Tornado passed them by. They did get the downpour and storms. I tried calling today but only got the answering machine. I hoping they didn't get flooded. They do tend to go out on Saturdays so I'm hoping that is the case.

I'm gathering that the get together is still a go with Sam, right? or is most of my friends here just traveling around.

Lurker I seen U met up with someone and it didn't work out as a possible knitting friend? is that correct?

5 how are U? have things settle down in your life? Feeling better. U were sick for a while back.

Marianne how are u?

Has anyone heard from Joe? or have I missed his posting?

Take care friends.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I prefer the untrimmed beef briskets, very large so be prepared to have a big pan!! I marinate with the bottled liquid smoke that I inject into the brisket, cover with garlic (I use the bottled minced type) and if I have onions on hand I cut a few up and add to the mix. I let that sit for at least 2 to 4 hours. Before I go to bed I heat the oven to 250 F. Line the big pan with foil, move the brisket to the pan (keep the onions with it they taste wonderful after they are cooked) cover with foil (be sure to seal the foil rather tightly) let it cook all night (at least 8 hours) Refrigerate till time to prepare the meal.. put back in oven around 300 F to warm, (about 30 min) slice and enjoy!!! With the leftovers, I chop roughly add your favorite Bar B Q sauce and serve on buns!! My dad taught me this because I didn't have access to a smoker. I really prefer to smoke the briskets, such better flavor.. but still don't have the smoker.. LOL. Hopefully for Christmas this year.. hmmm odd .. I think I've asked for one every year.. oh well.. end of season I'll try to get one on clearance.. LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


OMG this sounds so yummy. I need to try this. Thank U for sharing


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> we are quite a bit warmer at 62F 17C, we have sun- which is always nice for a holiday weekend! (Queen's Birthday)


If she wandered all around the world she could have numerous birthdays every year (and even celebrate here real one in April)- ours is next weekend.

And we havve been discussing felting so he is my only felted item. Finished them 12 months ago and David lives in them during the cold weather so they are looking a little dirty- wonder what would happen if I washed them? I have the yarn here to make me and Maryanne a pair- should do so some time! WHo knows when I will get round to it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my gosh----have a wonderful time up there. Have you ever been up there before? If not, please at least go see the restaurant with the goats on the roof!
> 
> http://www.aljohnsons.com/
> 
> The tart cherry pies, scones and wine are sooo good!! Enjoy!


Thanks, Rookie! We were there when our son was very young so now that he is grown, married and "out of the nest," it is time for us "old farts" to go and play a little  We are staying about 3 blocks away (what dear husband said anyway) from the restaurant with the goats on the roof  There is a yarn shop...Red Socks Yarn or Red Sock Yarns in Ephraim...just down the road from where we will be in Sister Bay...can't hardly wait


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Certainly understand the need for sleep! If you join us great and if not we will be taking pictures I'm sure and they will be posted. Hope you have a good trip. I probably am having a CRAFT moment...where will you be going?


Heading out in Sugarsugars direction (but not that far- but who knows maybe I could head further East one day) to a coastal town. The whole area is beautiful. We are staying in th eone place for the week so should be quite. Might get lots of knitting done as we won't go out every day and I won't have KP to distract me. Mum has already said she must take her knitting- she gets inspired to start again when she is with me and then loses it once she gets home. So maybe with a week with me she will get back into it. Mum always knitted when we were kids- I just grew up thinking knitting and reading was normal- it was a long time before I discovered that people thought this was amazing, but Mum did it so therefore so did I. I don't remember learning to knit though I do remember asking Mum for advice at various times. I assume Mum taught me, but she can't remember either! Think it just happened. 3 of the 4 girls learnt to knit but I am the only one who ever really got into it. Lucy didn't even get going again when she had grandkids and yet the best of us as far as neatness and working the pattern correctly- she wouldn't fudge as much as me! And because I knitted and read I tended to do simply knitting while what she did was often more complicated like this jumper I have posted before. I could do it (though it probably wouldn't look so neat- this is over 30 years old now) but rarely did things like this simply becuase I couldn't read at the same time! And I believe in multi-tasking when possible!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The jumper is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Darowil - I made the pattern called "Lucy Bag" and felted it and did wash it a number of times after that - only in cold water...survived beautifully and lasted a long, long time 

Here is my attempt at a double crochet flower. I spoke to my friend tonight and she said she had more yarn and was going to make something for herself...there goes that idea to make something for her - lol! I decided to keep the flower for me and I sewed a large safety pin onto the back and can use it on the shawl of the same colors or as a pin on my purse or on whatever I want


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Thanks, Rookie! We were there when our son was very young so now that he is grown, married and "out of the nest," it is time for us "old farts" to go and play a little  We are staying about 3 blocks away (what dear husband said anyway) from the restaurant with the goats on the roof  There is a yarn shop...Red Socks Yarn or Red Sock Yarns in Ephraim...just down the road from where we will be in Sister Bay...can't hardly wait


Where are you staying in Sister Bay? I found a Red Socks Yarn in Fish Creek a few years ago. It was a beautiful store. I wonder if it has moved to Ephraim?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We have queens birthday next weekend here on the 10th. I wonder why we are different?


Apparently one of the previous kings birthday was around this time- and so whe keep it then. And we couldn't have it on or round herbirthday as it is the 21st April and both us and NZ have Anzac Day on the 25th as well as Easter at that time some years! Just think some years we could all have a week off in public holidays! Except that in essential industries which of course now includes retail. We can't be expected to go without buying clothes etc for a week after all (or even a weekend).
Just looked it up- I was going to say it was a George and then though it was too long ago (was thinking of them as all in 17/1800s). But I was right, George the 5ths birthday was the 3rd June so we settled on a date close to that (the 2nd Monday in June). So since his death in 1936 we have followed this tradition. (for some reason I never register that we had a King George so recently). Western Australia though have it late Sept/early Oct for some reason.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

I have to find my paperwork on where we are staying...maybe tomorrow. The yarn shop that popped up gave the address as Ephraim but who knows, maybe there are now two of them???


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

This is the write-up from Knitmap...there are 2 stores 

Red Sock Yarns
10431 Water Street
Ephraim, WI 54211 United States
(920) 868-5700
http://redsockyarns.com

Notes
We are a premier yarn, knitting, crocheting, fiber arts, and supply store located in beautiful Ephraim, Door County, Wisconsin. The store has a lovely selection of yarns in a complete array of fiber contents, weights, and prices. In addition we carry an outstanding selection of supplies and accessories.

The store is located in a complex of other shopping and dining buildings and opportunities and offers plenty of well lighted space for you to peruse the yarns and patterns we offer. In addition, there are a number of spaces where you are welcome to sit and knit, crochet, visit, flip through pattern books, ... We even have sitting space with magazines for your non-knitter significant other!

We opened in April of 2009 and have been so blessed by the support and excitement of the wonderful people who have made this store so vibrant and fulfilling. Thanks to all those who have found inspiration here and who have made this possible. Please use the links above to learn more about Red Sock Yarns and the products, classes, and services we offer.

Our goal is to assist in anyway we can. Feel free to contact us in any of the following ways:

Email: [email protected]
Phone: 920-559-9194

Mailing Address:
Red Sock Yarns
P.O. Box 92
Fish Creek, Wisconsin 54212

Store Location:
10431 Water Street (Hwy 42)
Ephraim, WI 54211

The new store front is locate at 10431 Highway 42, Ephraim, WI. It is located in the northern section of Ephraim near the Red Barn Shops, Associated Bank, Julie's Upscale Resale Shop, and just North of the Summer Kitchen. Look for our signs!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Goodness knows! I seem to recall her Coronation was about the 3rd June.


George 5th was her grandfather and his was the 3rd June birthday- but her coronation I have checked was 2 June (I would have had no idea at all)


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

gottastch said:


> Here is my attempt at a double crochet flower. I spoke to my friend tonight and she said she had more yarn and was going to make something for herself...there goes that idea to make something for her - lol! I decided to keep the flower for me and I sewed a large safety pin onto the back and can use it on the shawl of the same colors or as a pin on my purse or on whatever I want


The flower is beautiful. I love the idea of it being a pin. Glad you are going to use it for yourself.

EJ


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> The flower is beautiful. I love the idea of it being a pin. Glad you are going to use it for yourself.
> 
> EJ


Thanks, EJ...fun to have something that is a multi-purpose piece


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

My eyes are heavy tonight...time to go to bed, I think...see you all in "my morning"


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

DH and I took a vacation up there and loved every second of it --- each town has it's own personality and must see locations. Have a blast; I know we did and are looking forward to another trip up there sometime.



gottastch said:


> Thanks, Rookie! We were there when our son was very young so now that he is grown, married and "out of the nest," it is time for us "old farts" to go and play a little  We are staying about 3 blocks away (what dear husband said anyway) from the restaurant with the goats on the roof  There is a yarn shop...Red Socks Yarn or Red Sock Yarns in Ephraim...just down the road from where we will be in Sister Bay...can't hardly wait


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Darowil - I made the pattern called "Lucy Bag" and felted it and did wash it a number of times after that - only in cold water...survived beautifully and lasted a long, long time
> 
> Here is my attempt at a double crochet flower. I spoke to my friend tonight and she said she had more yarn and was going to make something for herself...there goes that idea to make something for her - lol! I decided to keep the flower for me and I sewed a large safety pin onto the back and can use it on the shawl of the same colors or as a pin on my purse or on whatever I want


Maybe I need to try washing the clogs.
Th eflower looks good- what a great idea to wear it with the matching shawl.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Zoe I'm so sorry for your loss and will keep U and your family in my prayers too.
> 
> 5 how are U? have things settle down in your life? Feeling better. U were sick for a while back.
> 
> ...


Hi Strawberry, thanks for your well wishes. Things are going well for me under all the circumstances that life brings. I often said that my marriage to John was like the biggest roller coaster in the world and I was on it for the ride of my life. It was not a disappointing ride, to say the least, but was exhilarating all the way.

I keep in contact with Joe. We phone each other and email. Joe is busy with his gardens, his mother, and working as a driver for a medical facility. He is well. Joe has not been to the Knitting Paradise since before last Christmas, as he feels that he got a virus in his computer from the KP, and he is so busy with his family things. Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Lovely wedding photos, everyone looks wonderful. Especially Luke, how sweet is he. You look beautiful as well.


Ditto


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gwen - thought you would like to know that aarp counts athens as one of the best cities in america for the retired to live.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had quite a downpour this evening for an hour or more - means i won't be mowing tomorrow. think the is the rain called for for the next couple of days.

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We're definitely getting the rain and the thunderstorms. We had a light rain again today eventhough it was supposed to be clear - we got the grilling and eating done before it rained---planned it perfectly. Had a great afternoon with the entire family here---it's been since early February since we've all been together so it was fun. The grandkids were sure entertaining!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother made that soap to use in the wringer washer - i thought i would take a bath with it - just about took the skin off. lol

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I can help you with the hand/body lotion and with the salad dressings --- I'll dig them out and post them tomorrow after the kids go home. I'd be interested in the homemade soap -- I know my Mom used to make some with the tallow and lye (I think?) for clothes wasshing, but I sure don't want to be messing with that.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i need to build up my sugar and crea stash again - i am really low - guess i am needing to go to wally world. i would love to order some because they have colors that are never in the stores but they are more expensive than wally world plus postage.
> 
> sam
> 
> and i forgot to say i am so glad you joined us again gagesmom - i was missing you.


Thank you Sam, I was missing all of you too. :thumbup: 
Had some time today sooooo this is what I made today. More boy hats.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

11thumbs - we so enjoyed having you stop for a cuppa - know that there is always a place ready for your return - which we hope is very soon - and we always have fresh hot tea ready to pour in your cup - we'll be looking for you.

sam



13 thumbs said:


> Hi Sam, I'm a newbie to you although I love reading your posts. Poor Bailee needs a wakeup call. My Mom's cousin barrel raced from teens through - as long as she was physically able. Now she lives in an assisted living facility and donates a lot of time to the Senior Center but her shining moments are still any time she gets to talk about her beloved horses. All the work, expense, training, time... and all the love, obviously.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very nice darowil - did you knit his socks?

sam



darowil said:


> If she wandered all around the world she could have numerous birthdays every year (and even celebrate here real one in April)- ours is next weekend.
> 
> And we havve been discussing felting so he is my only felted item. Finished them 12 months ago and David lives in them during the cold weather so they are looking a little dirty- wonder what would happen if I washed them? I have the yarn here to make me and Maryanne a pair- should do so some time! WHo knows when I will get round to it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the jumper is lovely - you have taken good care of it.

sam



darowil said:


> Heading out in Sugarsugars direction (but not that far- but who knows maybe I could head further East one day) to a coastal town. The whole area is beautiful. We are staying in th eone place for the week so should be quite. Might get lots of knitting done as we won't go out every day and I won't have KP to distract me. Mum has already said she must take her knitting- she gets inspired to start again when she is with me and then loses it once she gets home. So maybe with a week with me she will get back into it. Mum always knitted when we were kids- I just grew up thinking knitting and reading was normal- it was a long time before I discovered that people thought this was amazing, but Mum did it so therefore so did I. I don't remember learning to knit though I do remember asking Mum for advice at various times. I assume Mum taught me, but she can't remember either! Think it just happened. 3 of the 4 girls learnt to knit but I am the only one who ever really got into it. Lucy didn't even get going again when she had grandkids and yet the best of us as far as neatness and working the pattern correctly- she wouldn't fudge as much as me! And because I knitted and read I tended to do simply knitting while what she did was often more complicated like this jumper I have posted before. I could do it (though it probably wouldn't look so neat- this is over 30 years old now) but rarely did things like this simply becuase I couldn't read at the same time! And I believe in multi-tasking when possible!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great flower kathy - love the two colors together.

sam



gottastch said:


> Darowil - I made the pattern called "Lucy Bag" and felted it and did wash it a number of times after that - only in cold water...survived beautifully and lasted a long, long time
> 
> Here is my attempt at a double crochet flower. I spoke to my friend tonight and she said she had more yarn and was going to make something for herself...there goes that idea to make something for her - lol! I decided to keep the flower for me and I sewed a large safety pin onto the back and can use it on the shawl of the same colors or as a pin on my purse or on whatever I want


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Absolutely sounds delicious! Thanks Julie, only you may have to put your bread machine through its paces to make enough rye for us all! *chuckles* Zoe


I think I would be aiming for handmade, to get the quantity!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love the hats. are they all made with the berry hat pattern.

sam



gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sam, I was missing all of you too. :thumbup:
> Had some time today sooooo this is what I made today. More boy hats.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love the hats. are they all made with the berry hat pattern.
> 
> sam


Yup, pretty much, then I fiddled with it until i got the top rounded. They were fun to make and fast to knit up too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi All, Trying to keep up. I'm getting thing done for my trip. I made a list and have about half done, Wish DH would help but U know what they say about wishing in one hand, U know the rest...LOL. I have him all set up though so that is good.
> 
> Zoe I'm so sorry for your loss and will keep U and your family in my prayers too.
> 
> ...


We never really met up, she emailed me that she was going to have to babysit- but I had already left home- and did not read it till I got home, after hanging around for 3/4 of an hour. Such is life!

p.s., Zoe is in contact with Joe, but he does not come on the KP any longer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heading out in Sugarsugars direction (but not that far- but who knows maybe I could head further East one day) to a coastal town. The whole area is beautiful. We are staying in th eone place for the week so should be quite. Might get lots of knitting done as we won't go out every day and I won't have KP to distract me. Mum has already said she must take her knitting- she gets inspired to start again when she is with me and then loses it once she gets home. So maybe with a week with me she will get back into it. Mum always knitted when we were kids- I just grew up thinking knitting and reading was normal- it was a long time before I discovered that people thought this was amazing, but Mum did it so therefore so did I. I don't remember learning to knit though I do remember asking Mum for advice at various times. I assume Mum taught me, but she can't remember either! Think it just happened. 3 of the 4 girls learnt to knit but I am the only one who ever really got into it. Lucy didn't even get going again when she had grandkids and yet the best of us as far as neatness and working the pattern correctly- she wouldn't fudge as much as me! And because I knitted and read I tended to do simply knitting while what she did was often more complicated like this jumper I have posted before. I could do it (though it probably wouldn't look so neat- this is over 30 years old now) but rarely did things like this simply becuase I couldn't read at the same time! And I believe in multi-tasking when possible!


That is a very fine jumper!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Darowil - I made the pattern called "Lucy Bag" and felted it and did wash it a number of times after that - only in cold water...survived beautifully and lasted a long, long time
> 
> Here is my attempt at a double crochet flower. I spoke to my friend tonight and she said she had more yarn and was going to make something for herself...there goes that idea to make something for her - lol! I decided to keep the flower for me and I sewed a large safety pin onto the back and can use it on the shawl of the same colors or as a pin on my purse or on whatever I want


If this is the 'attempt' I wonder how gorgeous would be 'for real'?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Good night Sam and all the ktp'ers. Up late tonight and have to be up early for work. Will check in tomorrow after work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> very nice darowil - did you knit his socks?
> 
> sam


No -he hasn't worn many of mine yet this year. That is to come.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> If she wandered all around the world she could have numerous birthdays every year (and even celebrate here real one in April)- ours is next weekend.
> 
> And we havve been discussing felting so he is my only felted item. Finished them 12 months ago and David lives in them during the cold weather so they are looking a little dirty- wonder what would happen if I washed them? I have the yarn here to make me and Maryanne a pair- should do so some time! WHo knows when I will get round to it.


Well done!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Heading out in Sugarsugars direction (but not that far- but who knows maybe I could head further East one day) to a coastal town. The whole area is beautiful. We are staying in th eone place for the week so should be quite. Might get lots of knitting done as we won't go out every day and I won't have KP to distract me. Mum has already said she must take her knitting- she gets inspired to start again when she is with me and then loses it once she gets home. So maybe with a week with me she will get back into it. Mum always knitted when we were kids- I just grew up thinking knitting and reading was normal- it was a long time before I discovered that people thought this was amazing, but Mum did it so therefore so did I. I don't remember learning to knit though I do remember asking Mum for advice at various times. I assume Mum taught me, but she can't remember either! Think it just happened. 3 of the 4 girls learnt to knit but I am the only one who ever really got into it. Lucy didn't even get going again when she had grandkids and yet the best of us as far as neatness and working the pattern correctly- she wouldn't fudge as much as me! And because I knitted and read I tended to do simply knitting while what she did was often more complicated like this jumper I have posted before. I could do it (though it probably wouldn't look so neat- this is over 30 years old now) but rarely did things like this simply becuase I couldn't read at the same time! And I believe in multi-tasking when possible!


Wow!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Darowil - I made the pattern called "Lucy Bag" and felted it and did wash it a number of times after that - only in cold water...survived beautifully and lasted a long, long time
> 
> Here is my attempt at a double crochet flower. I spoke to my friend tonight and she said she had more yarn and was going to make something for herself...there goes that idea to make something for her - lol! I decided to keep the flower for me and I sewed a large safety pin onto the back and can use it on the shawl of the same colors or as a pin on my purse or on whatever I want


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is a very fine jumper!


Not really sure it got to be in my wardrobe! Maybe when she was living up north- never needed anything warm for a few years.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just looked it up- I was going to say it was a George and then though it was too long ago (was thinking of them as all in 17/1800s). But I was right, George the 5ths birthday was the 3rd June so we settled on a date close to that (the 2nd Monday in June). So since his death in 1936 we have followed this tradition. (for some reason I never register that we had a King George so recently). Western Australia though have it late Sept/early Oct for some reason.


There we go, learn something new everyday on here. Thanks.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> i had not heard about this - where was it? by firies do you mean iremen. that would be tragic.
> 
> sam


Yes, I meant firemen - 3 males and 1 female who will never return home to their families.

Yesterday's tonados toll, last I heard, was 9.

It was painful day in the US


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. 60 years ago today it was a cold, wet and miserable day, but I put on my best party frock and went with half the street to my neighbours house where we crowded round their tiny television to watch the coronation. All the Mums provided lots of goodies to eat and we just sat there in awe of what was going on.
It was a day I will never forget.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Sugarsugar, thanks for your good wishes. I shall try to stay accident free today. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Nanacaren, I just love your swimming pool, shall I send you over some of our sunshine?


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> june - what did i miss - slain firemen?
> 
> sam


Sam, major hotel fire, 4 firies dead as a result of being caught inside when collapse occurred.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Nanacaren, I just love your swimming pool, shall I send you over some of our sunshine?


Thank you, it is solar heated to save on heating costs. No it is ok, we need the rain badly. The water table is in bad need and sumer isn't here yet. It has been raining all night as well very hard at times and then a gentle romantic rain and back to hard rain. The pol will need to be drained a bit today.

Keep the sun there for when I am there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. 60 years ago today it was a cold, wet and miserable day, but I put on my best party frock and went with half the street to my neighbours house where we crowded round their tiny television to watch the coronation. All the Mums provided lots of goodies to eat and we just sat there in awe of what was going on.
> It was a day I will never forget.


There was me writing earlier that the coranation was the 2nd June and it didn't register withme that that was todays date! Clearly very with it.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sam, I was missing all of you too. :thumbup:
> Had some time today sooooo this is what I made today. More boy hats.


I love the hats!!! How creative. I'm a baseball love..Go Cardinals.
Thank You for sharing.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Time for bed, good night all


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL no problem; I was just joking though it sure was yummy. What...not eat leftovers! We wouldn't exist in this household without leftovers! Grew up eating leftovers and have done so my entire life. No different than freezing it and reheating it is there? Weird but what ever floats one's boat.



Marianne818 said:


> I really meant to send half of that home with you.. I am so sorry that in the hub bub it totally slipped my mind!! It freezes well so one visit I will pull it out and we can enjoy more sandwiches!!! LOL. C and Mom don't really care for leftovers.. LOL.. I have lived on them for years!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you, it is solar heated to save on heating costs. No it is ok, we need the rain badly. The water table is in bad need and sumer isn't here yet. It has been raining all night as well very hard at times and then a gentle romantic rain and back to hard rain. The pol will need to be drained a bit today.
> 
> Keep the sun there for when I am there.


We're so lucky here in southeastern Virginia...we're almost an inch above normal rainfall for the year. And we're supposed to have some rain tonight and tomorrow. We're very lucky that we don't usually have severe weather. The tail end of a hurricane may hit us but usually, it's not that bad. And this past winter, we only had a couple of times that we got less than 2 inches of snow. It was colder than usual but not like some parts of the country!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the felted clogs. Would love to try making them.



darowil said:


> If she wandered all around the world she could have numerous birthdays every year (and even celebrate here real one in April)- ours is next weekend.
> 
> And we havve been discussing felting so he is my only felted item. Finished them 12 months ago and David lives in them during the cold weather so they are looking a little dirty- wonder what would happen if I washed them? I have the yarn here to make me and Maryanne a pair- should do so some time! WHo knows when I will get round to it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I had heard that Sam. It is a wonderful place even if I did grow up here and have spent most of my life here. Lots of cultural activities and economically it is decent. Also has a good bus service for those who reach the point that they can not drive safely. I could go on and on. My mom's sisters moved here when they retired (one from PA and one from MD) 


thewren said:


> gwen - thought you would like to know that aarp counts athens as one of the best cities in america for the retired to live.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love all the hats gagesmom.

Darowil the jumper is great. Also meant to ask about the felted clogs; are the soles purchased and then glued or sewn on? Seriously want to try them.

gottastch the crocheted flower pin is lovely.

5mm have had you in my thoughts and prayers. So glad you have the peace of mind and heart knowing that you and John were able to reconcile and resolve the issues you had before he passed. You are a strong lady.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sam, I was missing all of you too. :thumbup:
> Had some time today sooooo this is what I made today. More boy hats.


Really nice hats, great job :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Darowil the jumper is great. Also meant to ask about the felted clogs; are the soles purchased and then glued or sewn on? Seriously want to try them.


http://www.fibertrends.com/search?q=felt+clogs&x=0&y=0 link for the clogs- this is a downloadable pattern but is not free (better make the rest hadn't I to get good value for money). And the sole is knitted as well. The whole thing is knitted. Dacvid has not complained aboutthem slipping on our tiled floor, butthey do make a couple of suggestions is to what to do if you wnat. And for elderly, disabled or children on slippery surfaces would be sensible to do so. But for able bodys or non slippery surfaces than nothing more is needed. And as I said he wore them all last winter and they have not worn out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A while ago now we were talking about the auroras. The SOuthern one has been very roevelant in Tasmania recently as shown in this article http://au.news.yahoo.com/latest/a/-/latest/17441475/tassie-aurora-sets-off-shutter-frenzy/ Unusual for it to be so good this far North (but this is still much further south than I am).

And I am now heading off to bed. See you all tomorrow- with a number of new pages you lot tend to be busy on Sundays so Monday I have a lot to read.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've seen the film versions and was in awe---I can only imagine what it was like for all of you in the UK...quite an occasion and quite a splendid lady.



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. 60 years ago today it was a cold, wet and miserable day, but I put on my best party frock and went with half the street to my neighbours house where we crowded round their tiny television to watch the coronation. All the Mums provided lots of goodies to eat and we just sat there in awe of what was going on.
> It was a day I will never forget.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

DGD's ballet was wonderful. Very well done. She was lovely en point. And my son came from Richmond to support her too.
Napa is in the 90's. I think that is unusual. But lovely and green with lots of flowering trees, ESP. Southern magnolias.
Today church with family. The minister, Rev. Janet came to both the class play and ballet.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sam, I was missing all of you too. :thumbup:
> Had some time today sooooo this is what I made today. More boy hats.


Your works are just awesome! So love the different sports hats!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds wonderful....I'm always impressed by dancers especially those who develop the strength to be en point.



sassafras123 said:


> DGD's ballet was wonderful. Very well done. She was lovely en point. And my son came from Richmond to support her too.
> Napa is in the 90's. I think that is unusual. But lovely and green with lots of flowering trees, ESP. Southern magnolias.
> Today church with family. The minister, Rev. Janet came to both the class play and ballet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Your works are just awesome! So love the different sports hats!!


    Love the hats --- you are so quick!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL no problem; I was just joking though it sure was yummy. What...not eat leftovers! We wouldn't exist in this household without leftovers! Grew up eating leftovers and have done so my entire life. No different than freezing it and reheating it is there? Weird but what ever floats one's boat.


I know right???? But they tend to offer other suggestions when I say I'm doing leftovers.. LOL.. even if I use them in a casserole or something of that sort. Oh well.. I do freeze most of them, that way they don't think of them as leftovers.. ROFL.. It's just the way they were raised I'm sure. C's mom and dad took the leftovers for their lunches... Mom was raised with a maid and a cook, so never any leftovers, with the staff from the store having their midday meal at the house rarely had much left, of course the staff for the house always had their share. Of course in a rural setting in the 1930's and 40's.. always plenty around the table and the sideboards would be heavy with foods. Millie's table sat 12, she rarely had an empty chair at the midday meal! C doesn't cook at all, mom was never a cook, she loved to bake, but my dad prepared all our meals.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got "caught up" with good wishes for all. I loved the rain pictures..something we are lacking at this time. I did get up early and mix up a batch of "mother's brownies". The house smells like them and that's ok. Take my beagle, Molly, tomorrow to have a broken tooth extracted. She has to fast from midnight..will be hard for her as she's used to getting up at 0400 with me and being fed then. Kindly keep us in mind tomorrow.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. 60 years ago today it was a cold, wet and miserable day, but I put on my best party frock and went with half the street to my neighbours house where we crowded round their tiny television to watch the coronation. All the Mums provided lots of goodies to eat and we just sat there in awe of what was going on.
> It was a day I will never forget.


I watched it too and she looked so beautiful. I saw her when she came to Kingston Ontario when I was going to Queen's University in the early 50's. Beautiful woman.

My husband was a staff car driver in the Canadian Army and we were stationed in Vancouver. He was her driver and Princess Anne was with her on one of their trips to Vancouver. He also was driver for Prince Phillip and the Queen Mum (who he said was a really sweet lady) while he was stationed there. He said he would never want their jobs.

Lots of pomp and ceremony - and nerve wracking for him but it was an honour in all cases.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Darowil, do you have the pattern for the felted slippers? I think I would like a pair for next winter. I imagine there are some on google and utube - I will check it out but I liked the look of those that David is wearing. 

The main question is how big to make them before they are felted.

OOPS! I didn't see your link- sorry about that - I started reading backwards, (makes it easier to catch up) but more confusing. S


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> A while ago now we were talking about the auroras. The SOuthern one has been very roevelant in Tasmania recently as shown in this article http://au.news.yahoo.com/latest/a/-/latest/17441475/tassie-aurora-sets-off-shutter-frenzy/ Unusual for it to be so good this far North (but this is still much further south than I am).
> 
> And I am now heading off to bed. See you all tomorrow- with a number of new pages you lot tend to be busy on Sundays so Monday I have a lot to read.


They are wonderful - I have never seen the NOrthern lights as pink and deep red as that. We get the yellows, purples and deep greens -- isn't it amazing.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunday morning and I had my breakfast of yogurt and fresh fruit. And hot peach ginger tea. Nice crocheted flower. Mine never look that nice. Felted slippers look cosy and warm. Still working on the Wingspan and socks. Had to tink several rows of the shawl because of a dropped stitch that couldn't be fixed. Then I dropped a couple more while tinking but was able to catch them before they went too far. 

Going to go have lunch with my DD1 and her family later. Then back to sort through things in the van and get ready to drive to my DS's. 

Hope everyone has a great day. See you all later.

Ohio Kathy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just received an email from Joanne's they are having a web sale, 30% off all yarn!!! So need to hide my debit card, :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello all,
Here it is a nice Sunday morning after a night of rain. Woke up to a woodpecker pounding on the house, not the best alarm. We have cedar siding and the carpenter bees lay their eggs in it so the woodpecker was food hunting. ARGH
Have decided to start the green and blue puppies for GS. He has been waiting so patiently. 
No other big plans for the day other then pop a roast in the oven for supper tonight.
Hugs to all,
EJ


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

I can't believe I was away 1 day, and already on page 32. What a talkative bunch (grin). 
Queenmum, so sorry to hear about your husband's diagnosis. Hope you will explore all the treatment options, as things are always changing so fast in medicine. Will keep you in my prayers, as well as others. 
Shirley, I have to agree with most that the hat in your avatar looks very stylish. However, both are beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am taking my computer to my computer man this morning - i should be back in a couple of days - hopefully my skype will work when he is done with it. everyone be safe while i am gone - continued healing energy to all.

sam


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

It's a rainy day here.. won't complain as the water bill will have a break for a couple of days at least, LOL. 
Hope to spend most of the day knitting, seems like forever since I really had time to sit and knit! Gwen is graciously teaching me the magic loop method, is a bit confusing at times but she is always at the ready to help me figure out what I did wrong!!!
I failed to mention her wonderful gifts she gave me last week. I had admired her tote that she brings her knitting in, well she found one for me also!! In just the perfect color!!!! Also a row counter that wears like a necklace, I totally love that (even though it is pink :thumbup: ) :thumbup: I'm sure I'm leaving something out, she is always finding something, just blows my mind at times!! I have increased my straight needle supply thanks to her also.. she rarely uses them and I rarely use anything else, LOL. 
I hope to finally finish mom's bear today.. and yes, I'll post a picture, also want to download a few pictures of my flowers! 
Have a wonderful day today, be safe in whatever you do!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Where are you staying in Sister Bay? I found a Red Socks Yarn in Fish Creek a few years ago. It was a beautiful store. I wonder if it has moved to Ephraim?


We are staying at a condo called Pheasant Park Resort...2 bedrooms, 2 baths and a queen pull-out bed, kitchenette. I think we will have a grand time with the other married couple and our single friend we are traveling with. We rented a 7-passenger van. We were thinking of calling our trip "the old farts tour" - lol! I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sam, I was missing all of you too. :thumbup:
> Had some time today sooooo this is what I made today. More boy hats.


CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Sam, just read the recipes using vinegar. I also use a lot of vinegar and baking soda, as all the chemicals affect my asthma. Thought I'd include this recipe from a book called Homemade by reader's digest. I make it all the time. 
Body powder:
1/2 cup arrowroot
2 tbsp. white cosmetic clay
7 drops lavender essential oil
5 drops clary sage essential oil
2 drops patchouli essential oil
Mix all together with fingers and store in a tightly covered container for a few days to let the powder absorb the oils. 
I usually just use lavender oil, as I don't have the others. Or you could use rose, or any other kind you like. It smells lovely and is very silky after a shower.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dintoo said:


> Sam, just read the recipes using vinegar. I also use a lot of vinegar and baking soda, as all the chemicals affect my asthma. Thought I'd include this recipe from a book called Homemade by reader's digest. I make it all the time.
> Body powder:
> 1/2 cup arrowroot
> 2 tbsp. white cosmetic clay
> ...


Thank you for posting this. I think I have all the ingredients, will have to try this out.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Sunday morning and I had my breakfast of yogurt and fresh fruit. And hot peach ginger tea. Nice crocheted flower. Mine never look that nice.
> Ohio Kathy


Kathy, the pattern I used is called "Strip Method Crochet Rose" and was from: [email protected] I don't know if it will come up or not now as I copied and pasted it into my own Word document a while ago. The site didn't come up for me but my computer "times out" and after a certain amount of time searching, it just gives up and says it can't find it...have to find the setting to turn that function off! There are lots of variations on You Tube as well. I just made two of the strips (one in the blue and one in the purple) and put one on top of the other and rolled them up. Then using the long tails I left at the beginning, I just went back and forth (through the bottom) to sew them together so they wouldn't unravel. If I can do it, I know you can


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

darowil said:


> A while ago now we were talking about the auroras. The SOuthern one has been very roevelant in Tasmania recently as shown in this article http://au.news.yahoo.com/latest/a/-/latest/17441475/tassie-aurora-sets-off-shutter-frenzy/ Unusual for it to be so good this far North (but this is still much further south than I am).
> 
> And I am now heading off to bed. See you all tomorrow- with a number of new pages you lot tend to be busy on Sundays so Monday I have a lot to read.


Those photos are beautiful. Thanks for posting the url. 
Unfortunately, the only time I see the auroras are from pictures since we're too far south for the northern ones!
JuneK


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your version of fabric softener, but does anyone know of the one that uses a cream rinse for hair with vinegar. Saw it once but did not write it down.

I have recipe for homemade laundry soap made with Fels naphtha soap if anyone wants it as it really cleans without bubbles as I have a septic system as bubbles tend to stick to the top of he pipes out to the septic tank.

Let me know and I'll post it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We always used every scrap of food leftover --- and we never minded it being used up in a casserole or soup later in the week. We'd even have "mystery" night once in awhile to clean out the freezer - before the days of plastic containers, everything was wrapped in freezer paper--we weren't always very good about writing what was inside on the outside. We're definitely having leftovers this week and I have dibs on the new recipe for potato salad:

http://www.acouplecooks.com/2012/03/roasted-two-potato-salad/

I par boiled the potatoes and then put them on a mesh grate with the red onion to grill for a few minutes. I mixed the potatoes and grilled onion with some fresh green onion and celery. Made the mustard vinegarette with olive oil, white balsamic vinegar & Dijon mustard, salt pepper and topped it with some crumbled bacon. I served it still a little warm. You could easily add boiled eggs; we just have some in the family who don't like them so this worked out perfectly. I could see doing an entire salad like this with all kinds of roasted vegetables summer or winter.



Marianne818 said:


> I know right???? But they tend to offer other suggestions when I say I'm doing leftovers.. LOL.. even if I use them in a casserole or something of that sort. Oh well.. I do freeze most of them, that way they don't think of them as leftovers.. ROFL.. It's just the way they were raised I'm sure. C's mom and dad took the leftovers for their lunches... Mom was raised with a maid and a cook, so never any leftovers, with the staff from the store having their midday meal at the house rarely had much left, of course the staff for the house always had their share. Of course in a rural setting in the 1930's and 40's.. always plenty around the table and the sideboards would be heavy with foods. Millie's table sat 12, she rarely had an empty chair at the midday meal! C doesn't cook at all, mom was never a cook, she loved to bake, but my dad prepared all our meals.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds very nice --- I need to find where I can get these ingredients - Health store like GNC?



Dintoo said:


> Sam, just read the recipes using vinegar. I also use a lot of vinegar and baking soda, as all the chemicals affect my asthma. Thought I'd include this recipe from a book called Homemade by reader's digest. I make it all the time.
> Body powder:
> 1/2 cup arrowroot
> 2 tbsp. white cosmetic clay
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about DH. My prayers are with him and your family.


Oh Ann, so very sorry for this news. Great strides have been made in recent years in the field of cancer treatments. Let's hope for inspired doctors and care givers.
Prayers are abounding all 'round.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kaye's (poledra's) workshop starts tomorrow morning- I will open it tonight. just so you know. I think it is going to be a great one as it is such a pretty pattern.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 31 may 13
> The end of may  22 days before it is officially summer  and just to put things into perspective  it is less than six months until Christmas. Thought I would throw that out for anyone who was interested.
> 
> Big conversations going on in the moser household  actually a whiney conversation all of it coming from bailee who wants a horse. She of course has no concept of the cost associated with having a horse  she thinks she is going to barrel race  having never really ridden in her life. She says she has enough money for a couple of months worth of feed  I wonder if she thinks the rest of it will come like manna from the sky. I would love to have a horse again  I loved bullseye  gave me a reason to be up early and go to the barn. And I know that after a few months bailee would lose interest and then I would have a horse to take care of again. I dont see her getting up extra early to take care of the horse before going to school. Bailee who gets up fifteen minutes before the bus  no  she is not going to get up early to care for a horse. But at thirteen she doesnt see the big picture  the cost  the new fence that would need to be put up.
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gloomy day here and cool --- 55F degrees!! Good thing we had the cookout yesterday. The kids are making cookies -- that's the big and little kids!! If it warms up a little, I think I'll go plant my herbs...I decided I'd plant them right outside or laundry room window...it's a split level home, so the windows for the downstairs' level are just little higer than ground level. I've decided I'd use a window box design only have it anchored into the ground. Then I can just slide open the window and snip off what greens I want while staying inside. Lazy or ingenious?



gottastch said:


> We are staying at a condo called Pheasant Park Resort...2 bedrooms, 2 baths and a queen pull-out bed, kitchenette. I think we will have a grand time with the other married couple and our single friend we are traveling with. We rented a 7-passenger van. We were thinking of calling our trip "the old farts tour" - lol! I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We stayed at the Eagle Harbor Inn and it was a lovely place. You'll have so much fun!



gottastch said:


> We are staying at a condo called Pheasant Park Resort...2 bedrooms, 2 baths and a queen pull-out bed, kitchenette. I think we will have a grand time with the other married couple and our single friend we are traveling with. We rented a 7-passenger van. We were thinking of calling our trip "the old farts tour" - lol! I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> We always used every scrap of food leftover --- and we never minded it being used up in a casserole or soup later in the week. We'd even have "mystery" night once in awhile to clean out the freezer - before the days of plastic containers, everything was wrapped in freezer paper--we weren't always very good about writing what was inside on the outside. We're definitely having leftovers this week and I have dibs on the new recipe for potato salad:
> 
> http://www.acouplecooks.com/2012/03/roasted-two-potato-salad/
> 
> I par boiled the potatoes and then put the on a mesh grate with the red onion to grill for a few minutes. I mixed the potatoes and grilled onion with some fresh green onion and celery. Made the mustard vinegarette with olive oil, white balsamic vinegar & Dijon mustard, salt pepper. I served it still a little warm. You could easily add boiled eggs; we just have some in the family who don't like them so this worked out perfectly. I could see doing an entire salad like this with all kinds of roasted vegetables summer or winter.


This sounds yummy for sure!!! For the most part, I have learned to cook just enough for one meal, when I make spaghetti sauce I freeze what we don't use, then combine that with others that I have frozen and I have a quick meal!! I always freeze any leftover meats from roasts and chicken, make pot pies with the chicken and stews or soups with the beef. Have started frying up ground beef when I get it home, add taco seasonings or Italian or just plain, put it in my vacuum sealer and mark it accordingly. Sure takes a bit of the time off when preparing a meal in a hurry! I also grill a few extra burgers, seal those up for a rainy day, learned the trick of cooking till the "just done stage" so when I pop them in the oven they are not over cooked! I have also started a large bag for leftover veggies, usually just small amounts left but hate to throw away, so I made an extra big bag, put the leftovers in, sealed it; next night say I have some leftover corn or peas or green beans, I cut open the bag, add the "new" leftovers seal again and pop in the freezer. Makes a great soup mix for sure!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'd like the soap recipe -- for vinegar rinse, we just used vinegar and water..see some versions below:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/organic-authoritycom/apple-cider-vinegar-beauty_b_1924171.html

http://grist.org/living/glam-locks-the-not-so-secret-secret-to-naturally-gorgeous-hair/



Janeway said:


> Hi, thanks for your version of fabric softener, but does anyone know of the one that uses a cream rinse for hair with vinegar. Saw it once but did not write it down.
> 
> I have recipe for homemade laundry soap made with Fels naphtha soap if anyone wants it as it really cleans without bubbles as I have a septic system as bubbles tend to stick to the top of he pipes out to the septic tank.
> 
> Let me know and I'll post it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Those are all great ideas. Thanks. I've started cooking up several varieties of meatballs too using whatever ground meat is on sale. I've even added grated zucchini, carrots, parsnips, potatoes, etc. to the meat along with the onion, bread crumbs and egg. They always turn out great and just another way to get veggies into the meal.

I make some large meat balls that I can just thaw and then add to spagetti sauce or stroganoff noodles and then some small ones for sandwiches, appetizers and soups. Sure cuts down on cooking when I'd rather be knitting or reading or reading about knitting!

(we have finger food nights where everything is the size of one bite!


Marianne818 said:


> This sounds yummy for sure!!! For the most part, I have learned to cook just enough for one meal, when I make spaghetti sauce I freeze what we don't use, then combine that with others that I have frozen and I have a quick meal!! I always freeze any leftover meats from roasts and chicken, make pot pies with the chicken and stews or soups with the beef. Have started frying up ground beef when I get it home, add taco seasonings or Italian or just plain, put it in my vacuum sealer and mark it accordingly. Sure takes a bit of the time off when preparing a meal in a hurry! I also grill a few extra burgers, seal those up for a rainy day, learned the trick of cooking till the "just done stage" so when I pop them in the oven they are not over cooked! I have also started a large bag for leftover veggies, usually just small amounts left but hate to throw away, so I made an extra big bag, put the leftovers in, sealed it; next night say I have some leftover corn or peas or green beans, I cut open the bag, add the "new" leftovers seal again and pop in the freezer. Makes a great soup mix for sure!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gloomy day here and cool --- 55F degrees!! Good thing we had the cookout yesterday. The kids are making cookies -- that's the big and little kids!! If it warms up a little, I think I'll go plant my herbs...I decided I'd plant them right outside or laundry room window...it's a split level home, so the windows for the downstairs' level are just little higer than ground level. I've decided I'd use a window box design only have it anchored into the ground. Then I can just slide open the window and snip off what greens I want while staying inside. Lazy or ingenious?


I think ingenious, I have pots right outside my windows on the deck and do the same thing. EAsier to collect the herbs and greens.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I think ingenious, I have pots right outside my windows on the deck and do the same thing. EAsier to collect the herbs and greens.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Sam and all the ktp'ers. Delicious recipes tonight.
> Queenmum, I am keeping you and dh in my thoughts and prayers and I am sending positive thoughts to you from Canada.
> 
> I have been busy making bibs. Trying to make a dent on my cotton stash. Also have been making dish cloth and dish towel sets. Pattern is from Plymouth Yarn pattern is F337 I believe.


Nice work! I have never seen a knitted bib....I like that idea. We have a new baby coming in late fall....this looks like something I should do.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Thank Gwen, That means a lot to hear that.
> 
> Here goes the picture of my hair. I hope it shows up. I'm thinking of putting the feather in my hair like the gal that gives me the pedi.


Love the picture of the hair....really nice!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not exactly sure of the date, sorry. July sometime.


It is July 19-20-21 (Friday-Sunday). I'm going and I'm very excited about that!
Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> It is July 19-20-21 (Friday-Sunday). I'm going and I'm very excited about that!
> Carol (IL)


Me too, I get to meet some of the KTP members from the UK; then I get to go to Sam's and meet the some from this side of the pond.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you to you all for your compliments on the bibs and towels. I have also been making baby hats. They are so cute.... I have made the fruit and cupcake hats and they are all girly, so I made the football hat and am working on....a baseball hat(completed just have to lace it), a basketball hat that I just cast on and my boss has requested me to make a soccer hat. Will post others when finished.
> 
> Wow May has been a busy month... :thumbup: :thumbup:


awesome awesome hats! SOOOO cute! Hope I can find the patterns.
Carol (IL)


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

gottastch said:


> We are staying at a condo called Pheasant Park Resort...2 bedrooms, 2 baths and a queen pull-out bed, kitchenette. I think we will have a grand time with the other married couple and our single friend we are traveling with. We rented a 7-passenger van. We were thinking of calling our trip "the old farts tour" - lol! I'm really looking forward to it!


We always stay at The Church Hill Inn in Sister Bay. It has beautiful themed rooms, most with whirlpools and offers a free breakfast buffet that is wonderful. I'm sure you'll pass it as you go up and down the peninsula. Have a great time.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Me too, I get to meet some of the KTP members from the UK; then I get to go to Sam's and meet the some from this side of the pond.


When and where are you visiting in the UK?


----------



## Dintoo (Nov 14, 2012)

RookieRetiree--You should be able to get the essential oils at the GNC, but don't know about the arrowroot. I buy mine at the Bulk Barn, a store where you can buy all kinds of grocery items in bulk, like sugar, flour, peanut butter, etc. Hopee this helps. Jinny


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the link and info.



darowil said:


> http://www.fibertrends.com/search?q=felt+clogs&x=0&y=0 link for the clogs- this is a downloadable pattern but is not free (better make the rest hadn't I to get good value for money). And the sole is knitted as well. The whole thing is knitted. Dacvid has not complained aboutthem slipping on our tiled floor, butthey do make a couple of suggestions is to what to do if you wnat. And for elderly, disabled or children on slippery surfaces would be sensible to do so. But for able bodys or non slippery surfaces than nothing more is needed. And as I said he wore them all last winter and they have not worn out.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just realised I'd posted this on last week's KTP (old age!!) so I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


Love the hat! Natty looking guys in their kilts! All of 'em!
Beautiful bride.....looks like it was a grand affair!
Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Silverowl said:


> When and where are you visiting in the UK?


I am visiting London, arriving in 9 days, 17 hours and 50 minutes give or take a few minutes for delays.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> We been having some of these drop in on our heads lately. Smart cats! Zoe


Love the cats in the rain! So smart....but do they realize their ship (ark) has sailed?
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> after four in the afternoon - i am almost afraid to see how many pages i have to make up since i left on page eight last night. i must have been tired - i slept until one this afternoon - a shower and then over to heidi's to see her before they left for a wedding. stayed and worked the crosswords from thursday and friday - drank coffee - warmed up the last of the coffee and here i am.
> 
> we had an inch and 3/10's or rain during the night so there has been no baseball for ayden and avery. they are at grandma's right now since they didn't want to go to the wedding.
> 
> ...


We had some heavy rain off & on....but no wind so the porch could stay open and it didn't get stuffy inside. I like those kinds of storms. I had finally gotten all of my planting done, as did my DH...so the rain was well timed.
Today (Sunday) is cool and breezy....big white puffy clouds but no hints of rain. Wind is from the west so the lake is a bit choppy. A good day for yard work...my SIL is happy. I'm trying to catch up on the KTP....how do y'all do it? I get so far behind! I am only on page 19!....it's at 34 now, wonder what it will be by the time I get close to catching up! We are chatty....but that's what makes it fun!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> how about this for starters.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


WOW! The only thing we need to buy is stock in a vinegar maker! These are some really useful ideas! thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Love the cats in the rain! So smart....but do they realize their ship (ark) has sailed?
> Carol (IL)


ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh, some delusions are never meant to be a reality!!!!!! but dont tell them 'cause they think they are always right! Zoe


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always find ravelty difficult to manuever around in - takes me forever to find anything.
> 
> sam


me too.....I always get frustrated, and most often give up.
Carol (IL)


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Good Sunday Morning - it's a hot one in Arizona today - 90 already and it isn't noon yet. I have the cooler running and I think it will be an inside day - at least until it cools off this evening. I am off to catch up on the last 20 pages of the new KTP so I will be back to chat throughout the day. luv to all!!! AZ


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> We get micro bursts from time to time. They are like a mini tornado and don't last long at all but still do a lot of damage. The thunder was close enough to shake the house though.


We have had some rain....but more surprisingly, when we got home from Cleveland on Thursday, we found ourselves in the middle of a "snow storm"!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> We have had some rain....but more surprisingly, when we got home from Cleveland on Thursday, we found ourselves in the middle of a "snow storm"!


Wow those are awesome pictures, except for the time of year. Mostly love the spider web one, like little diamonds on it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is the weekend here in Chicago for the Race for the Cure also. We have 3 or 4 different fundraisers throughout the year and I support them all....6 year survivor as of this past May 5!! Praying for all those who have or will hear the C word.


Hearty congrats to you Rookie! And ditto to all those dealing with cancer at the moment. We just learned that the 3 1/2 y/o DGD of a good friend has been diagnosed with leukemia. She needs prayers, if you have any....good vibes, healing energies, and all crossed fingers and toes are welcome, too.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh my gosh----have a wonderful time up there. Have you ever been up there before? If not, please at least go see the restaurant with the goats on the roof!
> 
> http://www.aljohnsons.com/
> 
> The tart cherry pies, scones and wine are sooo good!! Enjoy!


What a cute video! Do the goats stay up there all the time? If not..how do they get up & down? How do they get water? I'm just full of questions!
Carol (IL)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> kate - is that a family tartan.
> 
> sam


Yes Sam, it's the Baillie tartan. (You can tell your Bailee she's almost got her own tartan!) Luke's was just a kilt they got from the internet, but the match was quite good.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Hi All, Trying to keep up. I'm getting thing done for my trip. I made a list and have about half done, Wish DH would help but U know what they say about wishing in one hand, U know the rest...LOL. I have him all set up though so that is good.
> 
> Zoe I'm so sorry for your loss and will keep U and your family in my prayers too.
> 
> ...


I've been wondering about Joe, too. But I had been gone so long I just thought I'd missed it....I'm sure I have missed lots....including the friends at the KTP!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> If she wandered all around the world she could have numerous birthdays every year (and even celebrate here real one in April)- ours is next weekend.
> 
> And we havve been discussing felting so he is my only felted item. Finished them 12 months ago and David lives in them during the cold weather so they are looking a little dirty- wonder what would happen if I washed them? I have the yarn here to make me and Maryanne a pair- should do so some time! WHo knows when I will get round to it.


 I would LOVE to have the pattern for these.....where did you get it? My son loves slippers like this. A perfect b'day gift...and I looks like I could do it.
Carol (IL)


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> We have had some rain....but more surprisingly, when we got home from Cleveland on Thursday, we found ourselves in the middle of a "snow storm"!


The first pic brought back memorisof my first hail storm. One of the better memories from that time period. Doing paper run anf boss called to check on me. I was fine, stopped because of temporary white out conditions, another first, & got window up in time, boss had lap full of tiny hail.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Hearty congrats to you Rookie! And ditto to all those dealing with cancer at the moment. We just learned that the 3 1/2 y/o DGD of a good friend has been diagnosed with leukemia. She needs prayers, if you have any....good vibes, healing energies, and all crossed fingers and toes are welcome, too.
> Carol (IL)


On their way - please give riend lots of hugs from us as support


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

This weather is just soooo crazy. H.S. Graduation was today and they were going back and forth on whether to do it inside or outside --- they finally did it outside but without any sun, I'll bet there were some freezing people.



cmaliza said:


> We have had some rain....but more surprisingly, when we got home from Cleveland on Thursday, we found ourselves in the middle of a "snow storm"!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. 60 years ago today it was a cold, wet and miserable day, but I put on my best party frock and went with half the street to my neighbours house where we crowded round their tiny television to watch the coronation. All the Mums provided lots of goodies to eat and we just sat there in awe of what was going on.
> It was a day I will never forget.[/quote
> 
> Yes, I remember that day in similar terms. We all went round to my grandparents' house to watch their tiny telly. There was a blazing fire in the front room, and I clearly recall sitting in an armchair right next to the fire that was becoming quite worryingly hot! There was lots of food, including fancy biscuits which I had never so much as seen before. The only downside to the day was that one of the other guests, my cousin's cousin, had whooping cough, which I caught from him. That meant that I missed several of the other celebrations that took place a little later on, including a school pageant.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sending all kinds of good thoughts and many prayers.



cmaliza said:


> Hearty congrats to you Rookie! And ditto to all those dealing with cancer at the moment. We just learned that the 3 1/2 y/o DGD of a good friend has been diagnosed with leukemia. She needs prayers, if you have any....good vibes, healing energies, and all crossed fingers and toes are welcome, too.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gloomy day here and cool --- 55F degrees!! Good thing we had the cookout yesterday. The kids are making cookies -- that's the big and little kids!! If it warms up a little, I think I'll go plant my herbs...I decided I'd plant them right outside or laundry room window...it's a split level home, so the windows for the downstairs' level are just little higer than ground level. I've decided I'd use a window box design only have it anchored into the ground. Then I can just slide open the window and snip off what greens I want while staying inside. Lazy or ingenious?


I'd go with genius!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Me too, I get to meet some of the KTP members from the UK; then I get to go to Sam's and meet the some from this side of the pond.


We'll see you there! Hope you have your reservations made.
Carol (IL)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hearty congrats to you Rookie! And ditto to all those dealing with cancer at the moment. We just learned that the 3 1/2 y/o DGD of a good friend has been diagnosed with leukemia. She needs prayers, if you have any....good vibes, healing energies, and all crossed fingers and toes are welcome, too.
> Carol (IL)


Will definitely keep her in prayers...it's so much worse when it's a child.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> We'll see you there! Hope you have your reservations made.
> Carol (IL)


Reservations umm yeah, guess I should get myself moving.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will add this child to my prayers. Much research has advanced treatment and will pray this will help the child.



cmaliza said:


> Hearty congrats to you Rookie! And ditto to all those dealing with cancer at the moment. We just learned that the 3 1/2 y/o DGD of a good friend has been diagnosed with leukemia. She needs prayers, if you have any....good vibes, healing energies, and all crossed fingers and toes are welcome, too.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I am visiting London, arriving in 9 days, 17 hours and 50 minutes give or take a few minutes for delays.


(I replied a few minutes ago....don't know what happened to it..so if this becomes a duplicate...chalk it up to idiocy on my part)
As I was writing....Sound like you are rarin' to go! It's under 50 minutes by now. Have a safe journey, take lots of pictures, and bring them to Sam's so we can see. Have a ton of fun! How long will you be there? Are you renting a car? (that's something I don't think I would try there). When in Sierra Leone I found it very difficult to cross the street without putting myself in danger.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> ssssssshhhhhhhhhhhh, some delusions are never meant to be a reality!!!!!! but dont tell them 'cause they think they are always right! Zoe


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I'll keep it under my hat!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Wow those are awesome pictures, except for the time of year. Mostly love the spider web one, like little diamonds on it.


It was fascinating....as I said, every spiderweb around the house was caught! We have a bunch. This picture is actually of the shadow cast by the spiderweb.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

apologies to Angora, this was on facebook, too good not to share!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> On their way - please give riend
> 
> Thank you very much. All will be appreciated.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> (I replied a few minutes ago....don't know what happened to it..so if this becomes a duplicate...chalk it up to idiocy on my part)
> As I was writing....Sound like you are rarin' to go! It's under 50 minutes by now. Have a safe journey, take lots of pictures, and bring them to Sam's so we can see. Have a ton of fun! How long will you be there? Are you renting a car? (that's something I don't think I would try there). When in Sierra Leone I found it very difficult to cross the street without putting myself in danger.
> Carol (IL)


The day can't arrive fast enough. THank you Jamie is equally as excited, poor London has no idea what is coming. We arrive on the 12th and leave on the 23rd of June. NO way, not sure I'd survive if I rented a car. I will use public transport, I learned how it worked last time I was there. I will take lots of photos, Jamie will make sure of that.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending all kinds of good thoughts and many prayers.


thank you, Rookie.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> We have had some rain....but more surprisingly, when we got home from Cleveland on Thursday, we found ourselves in the middle of a "snow storm"!


I never put away my snow shovel as I can get snow in July! But the snowblower is put away until the fall! lol Zoe


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

Who knew vinegar had sooooo many uses. I am going to try the vinegar rinse for my hair and some of the other kitchen suggestions. Ruth Ann


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

5mmdpns said:


> I never put away my snow shovel as I can get snow in July! But the snowblower is put away until the fall! lol Zoe


You must live way way way up north. I live in lower part of lower Michigan and our last snow was in April. It frosted a couple of times in May but no snow. Its actually only about 55 here today - kinda cold as have had 75-75 degree weather most of the week. Ruth Ann


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Will definitely keep her in prayers...it's so much worse when it's a child.
> JuneK


Thank you, June. You are right....when it is one so young...you just want to take their place.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will add this child to my prayers. Much research has advanced treatment and will pray this will help the child.


Yes, Gwen, I am hanging on to that....the recovery rate for leukemia is very high....but you hate to see a little one have to go through this. Thank you for your prayers.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> apologies to Angora, this was on facebook, too good not to share!


SOOOO funny! :lol: :lol: :lol: ROFL!
This is too great not to share!
Thanks for the laughs!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Our humane society charges 125 fir cats and I think its 250 for dogs


Here, cats are $25 and dogs are $40-80 depending on size as that has to do with the cost they spend spaying or neutering.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

The Komen Race for the Cure took place in Seattle today as well. My former SIL has run each of the five years since my DD passed away. He has been in the top ten of money raisers each time. Including this year, he has raised over $27,000 . I am very proud of him and all who run in these races around the country. I do so hope a cure is not too far away. I think it is wonderful that we have so many survivors on KTP. Bravo.!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow, that is quite impressive -- thank you to him and to all who work so hard for the causes of cancer erradication!!! I'm hoping we'll see it in our lifetime!


purl2diva said:


> The Komen Race for the Cure took place in Seattle today as well. My former SIL has run each of the five years since my DD passed away. He has been in the top ten of money raisers each time. Including this year, he has raised over $27,000 . I am very proud of him and all who run in these races around the country. I do so hope a cure is not too far away. I think it is wonderful that we have so many survivors on KTP. Bravo.!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just whiling away the time now that the kids have all headed back to their respective homes. Will try to finish the last wing of the wingspan and then crochet an edging to complete it to have for the plane trip to our family reunion in a couple of weeks. Then, to finish a pair of slippers (first Christmas present), the travelling vine scarf (for myself for this winter), a Gypsycream bear, a burgundy shawlette (another Christmas present) and a little girl's bolero (another Chrismas present)...Then, I can start the sock workshop and the bolero workshop....whew, the needles are going to be busy---thankfully, DGS will be out of pre-school for the summer, but will be in summer day camp for many of the days.

I thought I had posted this earlier,but don't see it so apologize if it's a duplicate. I wish I would have stopped to take a picture of what we saw on our trip to our DD's in Springfield, IL last weekend. 

Imagine the following: a very large expanse of pasture field with one medium sized Oak tree all by it's lonesome--except for a herd of about 30-40 sheep huddled under that lone tree as if it were the communal umbrella! It seemed so appropriate as a picture for our KTP -- all of us huddled around Sam's table finding comfort, safety and warmth.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from sunny Surrey. 60 years ago today it was a cold, wet and miserable day, but I put on my best party frock and went with half the street to my neighbours house where we crowded round their tiny television to watch the coronation. All the Mums provided lots of goodies to eat and we just sat there in awe of what was going on.
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off on my KP meet up in Scarborough tomorrow so I won't be around for a few days. Sending healing and peaceful thoughts to all who need it.
Catch you at the end of the week.

Nanacaren, the weather here is warming up and I'll try and keep it that way for you. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off on my KP meet up in Scarborough tomorrow so I won't be around for a few days. Sending healing and peaceful thoughts to all who need it.
> Catch you at the end of the week.
> 
> Nanacaren, the weather here is warming up and I'll try and keep it that way for you. :thumbup:


Enjoy your trip. I do hope it will be warm for you while you are away.

It would be nice if it was warm. Probably should bring a warm cardigan just in case though.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hearty congrats to you Rookie! And ditto to all those dealing with cancer at the moment. We just learned that the 3 1/2 y/o DGD of a good friend has been diagnosed with leukemia. She needs prayers, if you have any....good vibes, healing energies, and all crossed fingers and toes are welcome, too.
> Carol (IL)


Winging their way to your friend.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> apologies to Angora, this was on facebook, too good not to share!


 :lol: teee heee hee


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The day can't arrive fast enough. THank you Jamie is equally as excited, poor London has no idea what is coming. We arrive on the 12th and leave on the 23rd of June. NO way, not sure I'd survive if I rented a car. I will use public transport, I learned how it worked last time I was there. I will take lots of photos, Jamie will make sure of that.


Great part of digital cams is that you shoot absolutely everything.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Great part of digital cams is that you shoot absolutely everything.


Yes I do then weed through them all. Last time I was in London I took nearly 25,000 photos. Lots of the never made the pick.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ruthann1942 said:


> You must live way way way up north. I live in lower part of lower Michigan and our last snow was in April. It frosted a couple of times in May but no snow. Its actually only about 55 here today - kinda cold as have had 75-75 degree weather most of the week. Ruth Ann


yup yup yup! hahaha, way up north! I used to live down in London, Ont. Then moved way up here to NWOntario. 
I used to live in the northern reaches of Manitoba as a kid. But I am a bit south of that now. lol We had a killing frost last week. Tomatoes will go out into the beds next week or the week after. I noticed there are lil tiny bits of pink peeking out from the apple tree in the front yard. I will get a full load of crab apples this year. Last year the tree took the year off, it produces every other year.
I hung up my niger seed stocking today. The gold finches are back. I will hang my hummingbird feeder tomorrow as they are back too. The lil chipping sparrows are singing for all they are worth at the moment. The birds are gathering for their nest building activities. I have a yard full of yellow fluffy spots (commonly called dandilions, lol) today that were not there yesterday. Going outside now to enjoy God's creation He blessed me with in my backyard! I will have a pot of tea on for anyone who would care to come knit with me! The bears wont come round until late evening so we will be ok this early evening. Zoe


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Me too, I get to meet some of the KTP members from the UK; then I get to go to Sam's and meet the some from this side of the pond.


Next you need to come down this way!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> We have had some rain....but more surprisingly, when we got home from Cleveland on Thursday, we found ourselves in the middle of a "snow storm"!


Beautiful pictures, Carol. The spider web is wonderful, looks like a cobweb thread shawl.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> (I replied a few minutes ago....don't know what happened to it..so if this becomes a duplicate...chalk it up to idiocy on my part)
> As I was writing....Sound like you are rarin' to go! It's under 50 minutes by now. Have a safe journey, take lots of pictures, and bring them to Sam's so we can see. Have a ton of fun! How long will you be there? Are you renting a car? (that's something I don't think I would try there). When in Sierra Leone I found it very difficult to cross the street without putting myself in danger.
> Carol (IL)


I always found crossing the road much harder than driving on the 'wrong' side of the road. Somehow it seemd fine to be on the right side of the road withthe car back to front (well other than the indicators/wipers!) but I never knew where to expect cars to come from when I was crossing the raod- and then I would get back to the UK and be equally confused.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> It was fascinating....as I said, every spiderweb around the house was caught! We have a bunch. This picture is actually of the shadow cast by the spiderweb.
> Carol (IL)


The spider web (both these shadows and the actual web) are stunning aren't they?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off on my KP meet up in Scarborough tomorrow so I won't be around for a few days. Sending healing and peaceful thoughts to all who need it.
> Catch you at the end of the week.
> 
> Nanacaren, the weather here is warming up and I'll try and keep it that way for you. :thumbup:


Hope you have a lovley trip (maybe had by the time you read this as I guess it is Dunday night by now for you). Would be great if the weather stayed nice for you- may be cooler up there of course!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hearty congrats to you Rookie! And ditto to all those dealing with cancer at the moment. We just learned that the 3 1/2 y/o DGD of a good friend has been diagnosed with leukemia. She needs prayers, if you have any....good vibes, healing energies, and all crossed fingers and toes are welcome, too.
> Carol (IL)


Please add my hugs and good wishes for your friend's GD, and for her family. It's so hard when a little one is ill. May she be surrounded by love and care every minute.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPS Sorry! Pulled a Gwenie!
juneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

OOPS !! Did it again!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

ruthann1942 said:


> You must live way way way up north. I live in lower part of lower Michigan and our last snow was in April. It frosted a couple of times in May but no snow. Its actually only about 55 here today - kinda cold as have had 75-75 degre
> 
> OOOPS!! We've had temperatures in the lower 90's for the last 4 days. Thank goodness we have a few days of 70's and 80s coming up. Tired of having July temps in May but 55 is a little cooler than I'd want it!
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> The Komen Race for the Cure took place in Seattle today as well. My former SIL has run each of the five years since my DD passed away. He has been in the top ten of money raisers each time. Including this year, he has raised over $27,000 . I am very proud of him and all who run in these races around the country. I do so hope a cure is not too far away. I think it is wonderful that we have so many survivors on KTP. Bravo.!


You should be proud of him!! What an achievement. So far my immediate family (children and grandchildren) has escaped. But my father, maternal grand-mother, an aunt and uncle and a cousin have died from cancer. And two more cousins have been diagnosed with cancer. Thank goodness, I stopped smoking 28 yrs ago....hope that will help keep the lung cancer away. It's pretty scary when I think about how many in my family have had the big C. So I just put my trust in God and live the best I can.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Next you need to come down this way!


Australia is on my bucket list of must see places. My brother has been there several times. He keeps telling me I'd love it there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I would LOVE to have the pattern for these.....where did you get it? My son loves slippers like this. A perfect b'day gift...and I looks like I could do it.
> Carol (IL)


The link is on page 31 along with some other info


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the imagery of the tree, sheep and us at Sam's table. Very nice analogy.



RookieRetiree said:


> Just whiling away the time now that the kids have all headed back to their respective homes. Will try to finish the last wing of the wingspan and then crochet an edging to complete it to have for the plane trip to our family reunion in a couple of weeks. Then, to finish a pair of slippers (first Christmas present), the travelling vine scarf (for myself for this winter), a Gypsycream bear, a burgundy shawlette (another Christmas present) and a little girl's bolero (another Chrismas present)...Then, I can start the sock workshop and the bolero workshop....whew, the needles are going to be busy---thankfully, DGS will be out of pre-school for the summer, but will be in summer day camp for many of the days.
> 
> I thought I had posted this earlier,but don't see it so apologize if it's a duplicate. I wish I would have stopped to take a picture of what we saw on our trip to our DD's in Springfield, IL last weekend.
> 
> Imagine the following: a very large expanse of pasture field with one medium sized Oak tree all by it's lonesome--except for a herd of about 30-40 sheep huddled under that lone tree as if it were the communal umbrella! It seemed so appropriate as a picture for our KTP -- all of us huddled around Sam's table finding comfort, safety and warmth.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

:-( I was saddened this morning to read on the news of the deaths of a Twistex crew in a nasty tornado on Friday. RIP guys, chase then through the skys forever.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Sunday evening here, 

Will keep the little one in my thoughts. One of my nieces had leukemia when she was 4 and she is now 33. They have made so many advances in treatments. Best wishes to her and her family.

Snow on Chicago at the end of May! Great pix. 

Leaving tomorrow morning for my DS's in MA. Hopefully going to meet a few ladies from MA and CT. Shopping at WEBS, plenty of knitting, playing with the GC and going to my youngest DGD's dance recital see on my plans. Then three weeks of work and another week at home with family with another two weeks for work and then home for the knit-a-pillosa weekend. Can't wait!!!

Hope everyone has a great week. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for the little one with leukaemia and all those with problems.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have to get up early as I am working at DD's school for Fun Day. I think it will be fun, but hot. Luckily, I'm only working in the morning. I signed up to do First Aid. My voice is still bad, and I won't have to talk as much. I just hope no one gets hurt too badly!

Here is a picture of my knitting weekend, 2 girly bibs. I just didn't feel like starting something that would take a long time. These were fun and easy.

I don't know why my pictures are always sideways!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just realised I'd posted this on last week's KTP (old age!!) so I'm reposting it here.
> 
> Well I'm home, exhausted but happy after a wonderful wedding. The rain stayed off (although it had rained earlier and the ground was wet) and we all got out into the hotel's beautiful gardens.


Gorgeous!!!! And Luke is definitely a cutie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Mr. Grey keeps trying to hunt my cursor, so if rather interesting things get typed in as I am reply, you know why. lol...
Hope everyone had a good Sunday, and health issues for everyone, friends, and family are getting better. 
hugs everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Mr. Grey keeps trying to hunt my cursor, so if rather interesting things get typed in as I am reply, you know why. lol...
> Hope everyone had a good Sunday, and health issues for everyone, friends, and family are getting better.
> hugs everyone.


It used to be Sphynx on the keyboard!
I have been out working in the garden- I've dug up some of my Jerusalem Artichokes that are now cooking- I'll have them in a cheese sauce. The winter clean up is well under way- I had to dress up warmly to get started, then take things off as I warmed up. At 4 -15 pm I might have an early supper! I had a very light lunch, whatever, it is time for a coffee!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

lol, sounds like a good dinner Julie. Yes, Sphynx still tries to type occasionally, but not so bad, Mr. Grey is learning to watch but not touch, I had to pick him up and take him to DH as he fell asleep with his backend on my lap adn the front end on the desk. lol, he started to lilt to the side. So he went right back to sleep on DH's tummy.  
Well, time to go to bed, early day tomorrow, Hugs, enjoy your artichokes. 
And pats to Ringo and Rufus.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> lol, sounds like a good dinner Julie. Yes, Sphynx still tries to type occasionally, but not so bad, Mr. Grey is learning to watch but not touch, I had to pick him up and take him to DH as he fell asleep with his backend on my lap adn the front end on the desk. lol, he started to lilt to the side. So he went right back to sleep on DH's tummy.
> Well, time to go to bed, early day tomorrow, Hugs, enjoy your artichokes.
> And pats to Ringo and Rufus.


Thank you- will do!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> I have to get up early as I am working at DD's school for Fun Day. I think it will be fun, but hot. Luckily, I'm only working in the morning. I signed up to do First Aid. My voice is still bad, and I won't have to talk as much. I just hope no one gets hurt too badly!
> 
> Here is a picture of my knitting weekend, 2 girly bibs. I just didn't feel like starting something that would take a long time. These were fun and easy.
> 
> I don't know why my pictures are always sideways!


Have fun at Fun Day. Our kids got out of school a couple weeks ago.

I love the bibs. I have been looking for a crochet version of the Easy stay put bib but there isn't one. Think I will fiddle around a bit and make it up on my own. GD needs some as she is drooling so much lately. Need to get some cotton yarn first so it will absorb.

Hope you are all doing well and have a good day or evening.

EJ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :-( I was saddened this morning to read on the news of the deaths of a Twistex crew in a nasty tornado on Friday. RIP guys, chase then through the skys forever.


I know very sad indeed. I heard last night from a friend of mine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Although the Awareness week probably is New Zealand only, I thought this that I found on Facebook was worth sharing!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> It's a rainy day here.. won't complain as the water bill will have a break for a couple of days at least, LOL.
> Hope to spend most of the day knitting, seems like forever since I really had time to sit and knit! Gwen is graciously teaching me the magic loop method, is a bit confusing at times but she is always at the ready to help me figure out what I did wrong!!!
> I failed to mention her wonderful gifts she gave me last week. I had admired her tote that she brings her knitting in, well she found one for me also!! In just the perfect color!!!! Also a row counter that wears like a necklace, I totally love that (even though it is pink :thumbup: ) :thumbup: I'm sure I'm leaving something out, she is always finding something, just blows my mind at times!! I have increased my straight needle supply thanks to her also.. she rarely uses them and I rarely use anything else, LOL.
> I hope to finally finish mom's bear today.. and yes, I'll post a picture, also want to download a few pictures of my flowers!
> Have a wonderful day today, be safe in whatever you do!!!


You are both lucky to have found each other. Take care and keep smiling.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have to get up early as I am working at DD's school for Fun Day. I think it will be fun, but hot. Luckily, I'm only working in the morning. I signed up to do First Aid. My voice is still bad, and I won't have to talk as much. I just hope no one gets hurt too badly!
> 
> Here is a picture of my knitting weekend, 2 girly bibs. I just didn't feel like starting something that would take a long time. These were fun and easy.
> 
> I don't know why my pictures are always sideways!


The bibs are really cute.

For your pictures if you are using a Mac in iphoto there is an option to rotate your pics. before you post it go to edit and it should be in there. I have to do that sometimes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gottastch said:


> We are staying at a condo called Pheasant Park Resort...2 bedrooms, 2 baths and a queen pull-out bed, kitchenette. I think we will have a grand time with the other married couple and our single friend we are traveling with. We rented a 7-passenger van. We were thinking of calling our trip "the old farts tour" - lol! I'm really looking forward to it!


Sounds fantastic. Stay safe and enjoy your trip. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Gloomy day here and cool --- 55F degrees!! Good thing we had the cookout yesterday. The kids are making cookies -- that's the big and little kids!! If it warms up a little, I think I'll go plant my herbs...I decided I'd plant them right outside or laundry room window...it's a split level home, so the windows for the downstairs' level are just little higer than ground level. I've decided I'd use a window box design only have it anchored into the ground. Then I can just slide open the window and snip off what greens I want while staying inside. Lazy or ingenious?


Ingenious definately ! Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It used to be Sphynx on the keyboard!
> I have been out working in the garden- I've dug up some of my Jerusalem Artichokes that are now cooking- I'll have them in a cheese sauce. The winter clean up is well under way- I had to dress up warmly to get started, then take things off as I warmed up. At 4 -15 pm I might have an early supper! I had a very light lunch, whatever, it is time for a coffee!


The artichokes sound delicious Julie  For me it is always a bit sad to put the garden in it's winter mode. I've often considered having a winter bed, but would be concerned that I'd not be able to tend it as it should be, winter is so much harder on me than the warmer summer months. 
It's not long now till your trip to see Fale, just know I am keeping you close in my heart always. I fear we keep missing each other on our Skype schedules.. I'll come back to see that you tried to ring.. or I will see that you are not online. My computer is doing crazy things.. well I thought it was, but the boys have been working on my computer and I can be doing one thing then it will stop and they will have it do something else. Scares the willies out of me.. LOL. But this old lap top is working a bit better for it!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> You are both lucky to have found each other. Take care and keep smiling.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although the Awareness week probably is New Zealand only, I thought this that I found on Facebook was worth sharing!


Thank you for sharing Julie... I didn't realize you were on FB also.. add me as a friend please!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I have to get up early as I am working at DD's school for Fun Day. I think it will be fun, but hot. Luckily, I'm only working in the morning. I signed up to do First Aid. My voice is still bad, and I won't have to talk as much. I just hope no one gets hurt too badly!
> 
> Here is a picture of my knitting weekend, 2 girly bibs. I just didn't feel like starting something that would take a long time. These were fun and easy.
> 
> I don't know why my pictures are always sideways!


Pammie the bibs are just so cute!!! I am wanting the instant gratification also.. or at least quick and easy, LOL. have been making mom a coaster for her night stand, Gwen and I talked and I think I'm going to make her a place mat style pad for the table she has that goes over her bed... cannot think of what they are called, ROFL. CRAFT!!!! Anyway, she has her meals and does her writing and such on this, the legs scoot under the bed .. a hospital type. ROFL... toooooooooooooooo early I guess.. :shock: :roll: :lol:  :-D :?: :?: :?:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning from sunny Surrey. 60 years ago today it was a cold, wet and miserable day, but I put on my best party frock and went with half the street to my neighbours house where we crowded round their tiny television to watch the coronation. All the Mums provided lots of goodies to eat and we just sat there in awe of what was going on.
> ...


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> (I replied a few minutes ago....don't know what happened to it..so if this becomes a duplicate...chalk it up to idiocy on my part)
> As I was writing....Sound like you are rarin' to go! It's under 50 minutes by now. Have a safe journey, take lots of pictures, and bring them to Sam's so we can see. Have a ton of fun! How long will you be there? Are you renting a car? (that's something I don't think I would try there). When in Sierra Leone I found it very difficult to cross the street without putting myself in danger.
> Carol (IL)


Caren, I'd better control my antics if you're going to be taking pictures to show at the knita-pa whotsit. There's no need for a car in London, even my family who live there don't use them unless they are going out of the city. It's outsiders like me who drive there.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Caren, I'd better control my antics if you're going to be taking pictures to show at the knita-pa whotsit. There's no need for a car in London, even my family who live there don't use them unless they are going out of the city. It's outsiders like me who drive there.
> 
> Tessa


I'll have to do the same can't have silly pictures. Well I just won' t show those ones. I am not one to drive in town unless I have too. That is why I have Grant he does the driving when I have to go to Syracuse.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I'll have to do the same can't have silly pictures. Well I just won' t show those ones. I am not one to drive in town unless I have too. That is why I have Grant he does the driving when I have to go to Syracuse.


LOL... I'm the driver in this family... unless Daniel is home...even then he prefers to sit back and relax, says he has to drive everyday.. nice to let someone else handle it. I guess the most fun I've had driving was in Manhattan, I was in a big red pickup truck, the friend I was with kept missing street signs (she was use to riding in taxi's or the subway) so I'd make a U-turn of course there were no signs saying no U-turn.. I even got a comment from a cabbie.. asked if I wanted a job.. ROFL... Houston and Dallas traffic is much worse than what I saw in NYC.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for the little one with leukaemia and all those with problems.


I would like to second this & will add my prayers. People who have several cancers in the family could get checked to see if they have a problem in their DNA. My BIL has just found this out as his DB died suddenly with leukaemia & cancer only weeks after being diagnosed. This was a terrible shock as my DS has recently been operated on for breast cancer. Luckily she had requested further scans when the standard ones ceased because of age; can't think why they stop doing them, don't us oldies matter? Fortunately the tests are free so we can all get them on request.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I have to get up early as I am working at DD's school for Fun Day. I think it will be fun, but hot. Luckily, I'm only working in the morning. I signed up to do First Aid. My voice is still bad, and I won't have to talk as much. I just hope no one gets hurt too badly!
> 
> Here is a picture of my knitting weekend, 2 girly bibs. I just didn't feel like starting something that would take a long time. These were fun and easy.
> 
> I don't know why my pictures are always sideways!


Being sideways doesn't detract from their beauty, they are lovely.

Tessa


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I would like to second this & will add my prayers. People who have several cancers in the family could get checked to see if they have a problem in their DNA. My BIL has just found this out as his DB died suddenly with leukaemia & cancer only weeks after being diagnosed. This was a terrible shock as my DS has recently been operated on for breast cancer. Luckily she had requested further scans when the standard ones ceased because of age; can't think why they stop doing them, don't us oldies matter? Fortunately the tests are free so we can all get them on request.
> 
> Tessa


Tessa I wish we had the tests for free or at least reasonably priced! Keeping you and yours and all of our friends in prayers..


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It used to be Sphynx on the keyboard!
> I have been out working in the garden- I've dug up some of my Jerusalem Artichokes that are now cooking- I'll have them in a cheese sauce. The winter clean up is well under way- I had to dress up warmly to get started, then take things off as I warmed up. At 4 -15 pm I might have an early supper! I had a very light lunch, whatever, it is time for a coffee!


If you carry on too long you might end up starkers!!!

Tessa


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I am visiting London, arriving in 9 days, 17 hours and 50 minutes give or take a few minutes for delays.


Not that you are counting! LOL Lucky thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> We have had some rain....but more surprisingly, when we got home from Cleveland on Thursday, we found ourselves in the middle of a "snow storm"!


Good grief! Nice pictures though. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Not that you are counting! LOL Lucky thing.


   ME, no I'm not counting at all. :roll: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> busyworkerbee said:
> 
> 
> > On their way - please give riend
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> The Komen Race for the Cure took place in Seattle today as well. My former SIL has run each of the five years since my DD passed away. He has been in the top ten of money raisers each time. Including this year, he has raised over $27,000 . I am very proud of him and all who run in these races around the country. I do so hope a cure is not too far away. I think it is wonderful that we have so many survivors on KTP. Bravo.!


That is fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It used to be Sphynx on the keyboard!
> I have been out working in the garden- I've dug up some of my Jerusalem Artichokes that are now cooking- I'll have them in a cheese sauce. The winter clean up is well under way- I had to dress up warmly to get started, then take things off as I warmed up. At 4 -15 pm I might have an early supper! I had a very light lunch, whatever, it is time for a coffee!


You sound like you have had a good productive day. Well done.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending all kinds of good thoughts and many prayers.


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I have to get up early as I am working at DD's school for Fun Day. I think it will be fun, but hot. Luckily, I'm only working in the morning. I signed up to do First Aid. My voice is still bad, and I won't have to talk as much. I just hope no one gets hurt too badly!
> 
> Here is a picture of my knitting weekend, 2 girly bibs. I just didn't feel like starting something that would take a long time. These were fun and easy.
> 
> I don't know why my pictures are always sideways!


Lovely bibs - pattern please
:thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I have to get up early as I am working at DD's school for Fun Day. I think it will be fun, but hot. Luckily, I'm only working in the morning. I signed up to do First Aid. My voice is still bad, and I won't have to talk as much. I just hope no one gets hurt too badly!
> 
> Here is a picture of my knitting weekend, 2 girly bibs. I just didn't feel like starting something that would take a long time. These were fun and easy.
> 
> I don't know why my pictures are always sideways!


So cute love the color, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> The artichokes sound delicious Julie  For me it is always a bit sad to put the garden in it's winter mode. I've often considered having a winter bed, but would be concerned that I'd not be able to tend it as it should be, winter is so much harder on me than the warmer summer months.
> It's not long now till your trip to see Fale, just know I am keeping you close in my heart always. I fear we keep missing each other on our Skype schedules.. I'll come back to see that you tried to ring.. or I will see that you are not online. My computer is doing crazy things.. well I thought it was, but the boys have been working on my computer and I can be doing one thing then it will stop and they will have it do something else. Scares the willies out of me.. LOL. But this old lap top is working a bit better for it!


Just enjoying a second helping now! Usually find the clean up a bt tedious, but enjoyed yesterday- except where my arthritic hands and fingers have taken a toll- I may take a painkiller to get back to sleep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you for sharing Julie... I didn't realize you were on FB also.. add me as a friend please!!


what is your facebook name, Dear!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> If you carry on too long you might end up starkers!!!
> 
> Tessa


Not in this weather I wouldn't!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You sound like you have had a good productive day. Well done.


It was ! Thanks!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Sunday evening here,
> 
> Will keep the little one in my thoughts. One of my nieces had leukemia when she was 4 and she is now 33. They have made so many advances in treatments. Best wishes to her and her family.
> 
> ...


Hope you have a safe trip and a fantastic time with your family!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although the Awareness week probably is New Zealand only, I thought this that I found on Facebook was worth sharing!


It always helps to know that someone else is feeling the sadness/depression you are. My sister said when she found out others experienced panic attacks, it helped her deal with it. She thought she was the only one until she happened to read a magazine article about it.
I'm fortunate that I've never had one but they sound as if they're extremely unpleasant and frightening!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL... I'm the driver in this family... unless Daniel is home...even then he prefers to sit back and relax, says he has to drive everyday.. nice to let someone else handle it. I guess the most fun I've had driving was in Manhattan, I was in a big red pickup truck, the friend I was with kept missing street signs (she was use to riding in taxi's or the subway) so I'd make a U-turn of course there were no signs saying no U-turn.. I even got a comment from a cabbie.. asked if I wanted a job.. ROFL... Houston and Dallas traffic is much worse than what I saw in NYC.


Thank goodness, my daughter doesn't mind driving....I will if I have to but just have no desire to drive these days!
I used to enjoy driving and would always rent a car so I could drive around when I was on vacation. A friend once told me I drove like a man...guess I wasn't afraid to drive. Sounds like you drive a lot like I used to!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> LOL... I'm the driver in this family... unless Daniel is home...even then he prefers to sit back and relax, says he has to drive everyday.. nice to let someone else handle it. I guess the most fun I've had driving was in Manhattan, I was in a big red pickup truck, the friend I was with kept missing street signs (she was use to riding in taxi's or the subway) so I'd make a U-turn of course there were no signs saying no U-turn.. I even got a comment from a cabbie.. asked if I wanted a job.. ROFL... Houston and Dallas traffic is much worse than what I saw in NYC.


I've never driven in Boston but I was on a a bus trip around the city and the driver said he'd lived in CA and Boston drivers were the worse! I believe it from what I saw. Delivery trucks would be double-parked on both sides of a side street so traffic couldn't get through. Seems like half the streets didn't have street signs.
Might be different now..that was about 20 yrs ago.
JuneK 
JuneK


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't for the life of me find the post I think I posted about the new scarf we will be teaching on August 26 with Tamara -

here is the link -- it is just gorgeous.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/drop-leaf-shawlette

She will give us all a deal on the pattern (it isn't too expensive) and she will teach it with our Christmas series. I think I posted this before but in case I didn't I wanted you all to know about this one.

It is not set up to buy the pattern yet but she will give us a bit of a deal if we are KP members taking the workshop. I am going to do this one! Shirley

ps. Kaye's workshop started and is perking along beautifully. What a great thing it is that you are all so supportive. Darowil's Learn to read a knitting pattern (child's sweater)is at the end of the month and Bobglory will be teaching her wonderful socks early in July. so watch for them! Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

It is raining again today- so unusual in this part of the world. hopefully we will finally get some spring and early summer weather pretty soon.

I visited with Gwen last night -- I wish I was going to the Knitapalooza- 
oh well, we hope to be able to hook up with everyone on skype.

We had our little (9 year old grand daughter) overnight while the parents went to a lobster fest. they flew in lobsters from the Maritimes. It is an annual get together with Air Canada employees and their friends. We ended up with two lobsters so they were a 
treat for dinner last night. Hayley's knitting is coming along really well. They have a noon knitting club at her school she can join next year. She designed a dishcloth on her own using the seed stitch and strips of purl and plain, all on her own. I haven't taught her any different stitches, but she wanted ' to see what would happen if she mixed up the knit and purl stitches-- I can't believe how much like me she is. 

Poor thing. Those around her will be inundated with all sorts of craft supplies down the road if she carries on.

It is going to be unusual not to have Sam here for the next couple of days. It is never the same when our host is not able to hold the tea party. I hope he gets his computer able to use skype.

I am still not dressed for the day, but am drinking my second cup of coffee . Going to the kitchen and making myself a peanut butter and jam toast for breakfast. 

Thinking about you all. The long trips are coming up for two of you. I wish I could join either one for London or Sydney. thoughts are with you both while you prepare to travel. 

It is so nice to spend my morning here. Shirley


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have a wonderful time Kathy. Be safe and enjoy yourself.



kehinkle said:


> Sunday evening here,
> 
> Will keep the little one in my thoughts. One of my nieces had leukemia when she was 4 and she is now 33. They have made so many advances in treatments. Best wishes to her and her family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

very cute Pammie. Hope you can stay cool at the fun day.

Pammie what program do you use for your photos? Perhaps I can help you with the sideways bit.



pammie1234 said:


> I have to get up early as I am working at DD's school for Fun Day. I think it will be fun, but hot. Luckily, I'm only working in the morning. I signed up to do First Aid. My voice is still bad, and I won't have to talk as much. I just hope no one gets hurt too badly!
> 
> Here is a picture of my knitting weekend, 2 girly bibs. I just didn't feel like starting something that would take a long time. These were fun and easy.
> 
> I don't know why my pictures are always sideways!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I really want to take this workshop ! I love this shawl

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> I can't for the life of me find the post I think I posted about the new scarf we will be teaching on August 26 with Tamara -
> 
> here is the link -- it is just gorgeous.
> 
> ...


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> I really want to take this workshop ! I love this shawl
> 
> Pontuf


I will let everyone know closer to the date. It is gorgeous. She is a designer here in Calgary which is nice for me - I hope to meet her sometime before the class. I love all her work.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is raining again today- so unusual in this part of the world. hopefully we will finally get some spring and early summer weather pretty soon.
> 
> I visited with Gwen last night -- I wish I was going to the Knitapalooza-
> oh well, we hope to be able to hook up with everyone on skype.
> ...


Thanks for the thought Shirley! Caren leaves a day or two before I do! The dogs will go to the kennels on the Saturday, I leave early Sunday morning the 16th. I have quite a lot to get done before I go! I am sure Caren shares that thought!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

AZ. we are escaping the heat, 105 F in Phoenix!!!
We are up in the mountains in Telluride Colorado. Beautiful sweater weather! Telluride is an incredible dog friendly town. Very nice hotels accept dogs. EXCEPT for one snobby shop Pontuf is welcome in all the lovely shops! I bought a really cool waxed cotton rancher hat. I love it! Pontuf can even ride the gondola with us all the way up the mountain to Mountain Village! you really got to love this town!

Pontuf

.=AZ Sticks]Good Sunday Morning - it's a hot one in Arizona today - 90 already and it isn't noon yet. I have the cooler running and I think it will be an inside day - at least until it cools off this evening. I am off to catch up on the last 20 pages of the new KTP so I will be back to chat throughout the day. luv to all!!! AZ[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH MY
snow in Chicago in June!
Unbelievable!

Pontuf

quote=cmaliza]We have had some rain....but more surprisingly, when we got home from Cleveland on Thursday, we found ourselves in the middle of a "snow storm"![/quote]


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I think ingenious, I have pots right outside my windows on the deck and do the same thing. EAsier to collect the herbs and greens.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Nana are you driving or flying into Ohio?
If you are flying what town are you flying into? (sorry to end sentence with a prep)

Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> Me too, I get to meet some of the KTP members from the UK; then I get to go to Sam's and meet the some from this side of the pond.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> AZ. we are escaping the heat, 105 F in Phoenix!!!
> We are up in the mountains in Telluride Colorado. Beautiful sweater weather! Telluride is an incredible dog friendly town. Very nice hotels accept dogs. EXCEPT for one snobby shop Pontuf is welcome in all the lovely shops! I bought a really cool waxed cotton rancher hat. I love it! Pontuf can even ride the gondola with us all the way up the mountain to Mountain Village! you really got to love this town!
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for the thought Shirley! Caren leaves a day or two before I do! The dogs will go to the kennels on the Saturday, I leave early Sunday morning the 16th. I have quite a lot to get done before I go! I am sure Caren shares that thought!


Oh I share that thought very much. I have too many things to get finished up before I leave. The closer it gets to leaving the less I can concentrate on what needs to be done.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

When I lived in Chicago we went to Door County every year. Just a magical place and a lovely drive from Chicago. We stayed in Sister Bay many times. I remember that restaurant with the grass and goats on the roof. Great food, great breakfast.

Pontuf

.


purl2diva said:


> We always stay at The Church Hill Inn in Sister Bay. It has beautiful themed rooms, most with whirlpools and offers a free breakfast buffet that is wonderful. I'm sure you'll pass it as you go up and down the peninsula. Have a great time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Nana are you driving or flying into Ohio?
> If you are flying what town are you flying into? (sorry to end sentence with a prep)
> 
> Pontuf


Flying from watertown, NY to O'hare. We have a layover there then on to Florida and other layover then to London. Way too long of this time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Flying from watertown, NY to O'hare. We have a layover there then on to Florida and other layover then to London. Way too long of this time.


I am wondering if Charlotte/Pontuf meant for the Knit-a-Palooza?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

NanaCaren wrote:
Flying from watertown, NY to O'hare. We have a layover there then on to Florida and other layover then to London. Way too long of this time.


I am wondering if Charlotte/Pontuf meant for the Knit-a-Palooza?


For that I am driving much easier for me.


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone 

here It is Mon and now just able to catch up on all the activity. It seems a lot of you will be traveling- Have a safe trip. I have viewed the knitting projects and as usual they blow me away. 5mm I hope things are still good for you. You sound content and at peace. It is raining some here today and is supposed to rain the rest of the week. We need lots of rain, my grass is crunchy when walked on. It is not so hot but very muggy. Wishing you all to be safe and happy . Need to go do some cleaning of house Norm


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks Shirley!
Her work is beautiful!
There is a darling knit shop, Needle Rock, here in Telluride. It's in a little Victorian house. I'll post a picture when I get back home. She has beautiful yarns! I told the owner all about KP, KTP , and your wonderful workshops. Hopefully we will see her at Sam's table soon.

Pontuf



Designer1234 said:


> I will let everyone know closer to the date. It is gorgeous. She is a designer here in Calgary which is nice for me - I hope to meet her sometime before the class. I love all her work.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Good morning my KTP family! Thank you to all who have sent PMs to me -- I have not had the energy to answer them all. Hugs for you and the kind words are much appreciated. Same goes for all who posted here at the KTP. (I believe I stopped reading somewheres around page 75 of last week's KTP.)
> Yesterday we had a memorial - celebration of life for my husband. The service was officiated by his son, a Baptist minister. My son and I both spoke and shared at the service. Four priests dressed for the service, and in the discussion afterwards, they all agreed that "he was well-covered". lol.
> This next week, I go back to the funeral home to pick up his ashes. I bought a double compartment urn for us. Hubby goes in one side, and when I pass, I will go in the other. Internment will be in my ancestorial cemetary in Manitoba along side my parents when they pass. For now here is my tribute to my husband, I know he rests in peace:


Zoe, how I love what that heart says. You are a special person for sure to face this the way you have and a lesson in love. Hope it is a very long time before you join you Hubby as we need you here. The service sounds like it was so wonderful and meaningful!!!!
Hugs, love and prayers.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Zoe, how I love what that heart says. You are a special person for sure to face this the way you have and a lesson in love. Hope it is a very long time before you join you Hubby as we need you here. The service sounds like it was so wonderful and meaningful!!!!
> Hugs, love and prayers.


Thank you Daralene! hugs, love, and prayers gratefully accepted and held onto by me. Zoe 



Norm13 said:


> 5mm I hope things are still good for you. You sound content and at peace.


I am contented and at peace with everything. Thank you! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Just some memories that I want to share with my KTP family about my husband and my son. The yellow roses arrangement I made for his celebration of life. I wrote his name on the white ribbon at the top of the first rose. I stitched on a rose from my wedding bouquet. The wedding photo is my favorite of John and I on our wedding day, June 26, 1993. The photo of my son and I was taken the day after the celebration of life in my home. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My nephew's wedding was in Vail, CO and I've never seen so many bikers and dogs in the town square - some of the dogs were on leashes, but mostly not---just walking along their owners who were either riding or walking. I'm pretty sure the dogs were allowed in the shops also----it seemed like a very family and pet friendly place. We were there in early June so experienced the beautiful gardens at the Betty Ford Botanical Gardens where the wedding took place....would love to go back.



Pontuf said:


> AZ. we are escaping the heat, 105 F in Phoenix!!!
> We are up in the mountains in Telluride Colorado. Beautiful sweater weather! Telluride is an incredible dog friendly town. Very nice hotels accept dogs. EXCEPT for one snobby shop Pontuf is welcome in all the lovely shops! I bought a really cool waxed cotton rancher hat. I love it! Pontuf can even ride the gondola with us all the way up the mountain to Mountain Village! you really got to love this town!
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Beautiful memories. May you treasure them always and what a wonderful tribute.



5mmdpns said:


> Just some memories that I want to share with my KTP family about my husband and my son. The yellow roses arrangement I made for his celebration of life. I wrote his name on the white ribbon at the top of the first rose. I stitched on a rose from my wedding bouquet. The wedding photo is my favorite of John and I on our wedding day, June 26, 1993. The photo of my son and I was taken the day after the celebration of life in my home. Zoe


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just some memories that I want to share with my KTP family about my husband and my son. The yellow roses arrangement I made for his celebration of life. I wrote his name on the white ribbon at the top of the first rose. I stitched on a rose from my wedding bouquet. The wedding photo is my favorite of John and I on our wedding day, June 26, 1993. The photo of my son and I was taken the day after the celebration of life in my home. Zoe


Thank you for the lovely photos...it shows how much healing you've done....God bless you!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Darowil - Great slippers and that jumper is lovely!

Gottastch - Beautiful flower!

5mmdpns - How wonderful to 'see' you, Zoe! Good looking boy you have there.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> AZ. we are escaping the heat, 105 F in Phoenix!!!
> We are up in the mountains in Telluride Colorado. Beautiful sweater weather! Telluride is an incredible dog friendly town. Very nice hotels accept dogs. EXCEPT for one snobby shop Pontuf is welcome in all the lovely shops! I bought a really cool waxed cotton rancher hat. I love it! Pontuf can even ride the gondola with us all the way up the mountain to Mountain Village! you really got to love this town!
> 
> Pontuf
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. 60 years ago today it was a cold, wet and miserable day, but I put on my best party frock and went with half the street to my neighbours house where we crowded round their tiny television to watch the coronation. All the Mums provided lots of goodies to eat and we just sat there in awe of what was going on.
> It was a day I will never forget.


Seemingly I spent it in my pram outside my aunt's pre-fab while the various mums watched the coronation on the TV. (My aunt was the only one amongst 10 of them who owned a TV at that time.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the cropped picture of just Luke!!!


KateB said:


> Darowil - Great slippers and that jumper is lovely!
> 
> Gottastch - Beautiful flower!
> 
> 5mmdpns - How wonderful to 'see' you, Zoe! Good looking boy you have there.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We didn't have TV until 1963 so no watching of any world events for us at that time. Not that it would have mattered to me....still a toddler.



KateB said:


> Seemingly I spent it in my pram outside my aunt's pre-fab while the various mums watched the coronation on the TV. (My aunt was the only one amongst 10 of them who owned a TV at that time.)


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Oh yes, I remember it well! We had a day of celebrations with races & a meal in a bag, I won the egg & spoon race (don't ask where my thumb was) & at the end of the day was given a prize of 5 shillings, a fortune in those days for a child of 11, and we all got a cup with the Queen's picture. About 6 months. later we were taken by bus from school to the cinema to see the film of it, which was good as only one child at our small school had seen it on TV. I remember her proudly telling the class that they were getting TV in order to see it & the teacher saying it was "very extravagant" I don't think she would dare say that today!!
> 
> Tessa


My school organised a cinema trip to see that film too! For some reason I missed it. I must have been ill: not whooping cough, because it was some time after the coronation, but probably tonsillitis, which caused me to miss quite a bit of school. As we lived in a small village a long way from a cinema, I did not actually have my first visit to the cinema until I was 9 or 10, when my mother took me and my brother to see a Davy Crockett film!

At least I did get to see the coronation on the (very) small screen and in black and white, even if I missed the full-colour large screen version.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just some memories that I want to share with my KTP family about my husband and my son. The yellow roses arrangement I made for his celebration of life. I wrote his name on the white ribbon at the top of the first rose. I stitched on a rose from my wedding bouquet. The wedding photo is my favorite of John and I on our wedding day, June 26, 1993. The photo of my son and I was taken the day after the celebration of life in my home. Zoe


Thank you for sharing these special memories, Zoe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My school organised a cinema trip to see that film too! For some reason I missed it. I must have been ill: not whooping cough, because it was some time after the coronation, but probably tonsillitis, which caused me to miss quite a bit of school. As we lived in a small village a long way from a cinema, I did not actually have my first visit to the cinema until I was 9 or 10, when my mother took me and my brother to see a Davy Crockett film!
> 
> At least I did get to see the coronation on the (very) small screen and in black and white, even if I missed the full-colour large screen version.


My memories are definitely in colour- so it has to be the film I recall- although we went to Drymen to some friends' house to watch on the actual day.
Davy Crocket we watched shortly after arriving in Auckland, after the 5 week trip out on the ship 'Rangitata' sometime in June or July 1956.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've never driven in Boston but I was on a a bus trip around the city and the driver said he'd lived in CA and Boston drivers were the worse! I believe it from what I saw. Delivery trucks would be double-parked on both sides of a side street so traffic couldn't get through. Seems like half the streets didn't have street signs.
> Might be different now..that was about 20 yrs ago.
> JuneK
> JuneK


When we visited Boston a few years ago my friend's cousin (who lives in Boston) drove us around. He said the first rule when driving in Boston was, 'Never make eye contact with other drivers, just go for it!'


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Zoe the memorial rose bouquet was lovely as was the wedding photo. Your son is quite handsome and obviously loves his mom. You have had quite a time this past year from what you've shared with us and are such an example of forgiveness and love. God bless you.



5mmdpns said:


> Just some memories that I want to share with my KTP family about my husband and my son. The yellow roses arrangement I made for his celebration of life. I wrote his name on the white ribbon at the top of the first rose. I stitched on a rose from my wedding bouquet. The wedding photo is my favorite of John and I on our wedding day, June 26, 1993. The photo of my son and I was taken the day after the celebration of life in my home. Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe the memorial rose bouquet was lovely as was the wedding photo. Your son is quite handsome and obviously loves his mom. You have had quite a time this past year from what you've shared with us and are such an example of forgiveness and love. God bless you.


Thank you Gwenie. re: my son --> I am so very proud of him and love to brag about him! (hahha, had to show him off!!!)
As Jesus has forgiven all our transgressions, I could do no less. (My personal beliefs, and not meant to offend anyone.) He is our greatest example of love and how to treat others. I treasure Him. Thanks again, Zoe


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I can't for the life of me find the post I think I posted about the new scarf we will be teaching on August 26 with Tamara -
> 
> here is the link -- it is just gorgeous.
> 
> ...


pps: These classes I am not familiar with. Can you give the particulars so I might take it and Learn something. I don't know much - ha ha - a fairly new knitter and homebound so can't get out and take classes or join a group. Thanks. PM me if need be. Ruth Ann


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My memories are definitely in colour- so it has to be the film I recall- although we went to Drymen to some friends' house to watch on the actual day.
> Davy Crocket we watched shortly after arriving in Auckland, after the 5 week trip out on the ship 'Rangitata' sometime in June or July 1956.


Yes, 1956 sounds right! My sister was born in November 1955, very much the baby of the family, and she was left with our grandmother while mum took us to the cinema. I would have turned 9 in July 1956.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, 1956 sounds right! My sister was born in November 1955, very much the baby of the family, and she was left with our grandmother while mum took us to the cinema. I would have turned 9 in July 1956.


So you are almost exactly one year younger than me- I was born 1946! July 21st.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Everybody - I'm working backwards a few pages - but I wanted to say HI. Great pics Zoe - you look wonderful and your son is so handsome - I'm getting excited for everyone to go on their trips - make good memories!!!!!!!!! Pontuf - sounds like a nice place - I think DH has been through there on the bike- I will put it on my list of places to research for a camping trip. Strength to all who need it for yourselves or for others.........AZ


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

Zoe: So sorry to hear about the death of your husband. May the comfort of God be with you during this time. I am a little late on this but just read about it. I don't know what it is like to loose a husband but I lost a son, mother, father and daughter in my lifetime and I know the pain of each one of those deaths. But you are right, the Lord will never leave you or forsake you and will help you through. He did me. Your picture of you and your son is precious. My SIL and I are scrap booking my mother's pictures this summer and it has been good remembering the good times which we had many and its healing too. Ruth Ann


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh I forgot to mention - I signed up for the July mystery knit a long from Craftsey - It was on sale for $14.99 and DH thought it would be fun for me......how sweet is that.!!


----------



## ruthann1942 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am a gardener and have many flowers in bloom right now. I would like to upload pictures to share here but don't know how. I tried to figure it out but so far not successful. Any help would be appreciated. Ruth Ann


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> what is your facebook name, Dear!?[/quote
> 
> I'll send in PM


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > what is your facebook name, Dear!?[/quote
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Just some memories that I want to share with my KTP family about my husband and my son. The yellow roses arrangement I made for his celebration of life. I wrote his name on the white ribbon at the top of the first rose. I stitched on a rose from my wedding bouquet. The wedding photo is my favorite of John and I on our wedding day, June 26, 1993. The photo of my son and I was taken the day after the celebration of life in my home. Zoe


Beautiful photos.. beautiful lady, handsome men surrounding you :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> When we visited Boston a few years ago my friend's cousin (who lives in Boston) drove us around. He said the first rule when driving in Boston was, 'Never make eye contact with other drivers, just go for it!'


LOL!! After that bus trip, I would have never tried to drive there either! 
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I forgot to mention - I signed up for the July mystery knit a long from Craftsey - It was on sale for $14.99 and DH thought it would be fun for me......how sweet is that.!!


ROFL>.. I signed up for that also!!!!!!!!!!! Mom gifted it to me :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the photos, Zoe! I am so happy you are content and can move on now with a full heart. Thanks for sharing your son with us too   Someday I will get mine to stand still long enough to take a photo with me 

The activity of the day was to sew up bean bags for the game DH is making. I got 8 of them done before my hands started hurting...that duck cotton is some hard stuff to work with but I guess you want it to be a sturdy fabric if you are tossing it around in the air with dried beans in it - lol! I will finish the other set when we get back from Wisconsin. I'm already planning what I'm going to bring along to work on in the car 

Love the photo of the bibs...I have it downloaded in my patterns...might be fun to make in the car too...easier than concentrating on something hard while we are bumping along down the road


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> So you are almost exactly one year younger than me- I was born 1946! July 21st.


Oh, not even a year! A mere 11 months and 3 weeks! I was born on 14th July. My husband is almost your twin, senior by a whole 11 days. And my best friend since forever was born on 21st July 1947. As a total sceptic, I have no belief in astrology, but I have always got on well with fellow July babies.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Wow, you are much much younger than I thought Zoe! and your son is a very handsome young man--thank you for sharing. (Some day I will get up enough nerve to post a picture of me with my son--just don't like photos of myself.)



5mmdpns said:


> Just some memories that I want to share with my KTP family about my husband and my son. The yellow roses arrangement I made for his celebration of life. I wrote his name on the white ribbon at the top of the first rose. I stitched on a rose from my wedding bouquet. The wedding photo is my favorite of John and I on our wedding day, June 26, 1993. The photo of my son and I was taken the day after the celebration of life in my home. Zoe


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The bibs are really cute.
> 
> For your pictures if you are using a Mac in iphoto there is an option to rotate your pics. before you post it go to edit and it should be in there. I have to do that sometimes.


It was saved on my desktop, so I guess I need to save it to iphoto first. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is the pattern for the bibs. It was a free pattern, but I can't remember where it was. Very easy!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Please add my hugs and good wishes for your friend's GD, and for her family. It's so hard when a little one is ill. May she be surrounded by love and care every minute.


Thank you KatyNora


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, not even a year! A mere 11 months and 3 weeks! I was born on 14th July. My husband is almost your twin, senior by a whole 11 days. And my best friend since forever was born on 21st July 1947. As a total sceptic, I have no belief in astrology, but I have always got on well with fellow July babies.


Maybe we just are easy going people!? I have also usually got on well with those around my own birthdate, no matter what year!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> The link is on page 31 along with some other info


Thank you Darowil


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Uh-oh.....I think I have mis-led some folks.....the "snow storm" was not real snow...it was seeds from the cottonwood tree! It was so thick it looked like snow...hence the quotation marks. sorry!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> My school organised a cinema trip to see that film too! For some reason I missed it. I must have been ill: not whooping cough, because it was some time after the coronation, but probably tonsillitis, which caused me to miss quite a bit of school. As we lived in a small village a long way from a cinema, I did not actually have my first visit to the cinema until I was 9 or 10, when my mother took me and my brother to see a Davy Crockett film!
> 
> At least I did get to see the coronation on the (very) small screen and in black and white, even if I missed the full-colour large screen version.


My 2nd grade teacher walked all of us to her house to watch the coronation...on a tiny B/W tv. A real treat in those days! My parents wanted us to read, so we never got a tv until I had left for college (I was the last one to leave). Boy...do I love my tv now! I also read quite a bit, so I guess my parents did it right.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Just some memories that I want to share with my KTP family about my husband and my son. The yellow roses arrangement I made for his celebration of life. I wrote his name on the white ribbon at the top of the first rose. I stitched on a rose from my wedding bouquet. The wedding photo is my favorite of John and I on our wedding day, June 26, 1993. The photo of my son and I was taken the day after the celebration of life in my home. Zoe


WoW, you are beautiful, you have a beautiful family, such a blessing thanks for sharing.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thanks to all for their prayers & thoughts for the little girl w/ leukemia. I'll keep you informed.
Carol (IL)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

5mm, what a wonderful way to keep your husband in your heart, and there for your family to see the photo. BTW your son is a cutie patootie :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I had a phone call from a very excited DD this evening, HOORAY, they won!! She's so pleased & has asked me to thank all of you who voted for them, that money (£500,00.) will enable them to make a terrific difference to people's lives & also to train young people from these countries to carry on the good work. Thank you one & all.

Tessa


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> My 2nd grade teacher walked all of us to her house to watch the coronation...on a tiny B/W tv. A real treat in those days! My parents wanted us to read, so we never got a tv until I had left for college (I was the last one to leave). Boy...do I love my tv now! I also read quite a bit, so I guess my parents did it right.
> Carol (IL)


We had no TV at home until I was well into my teens, but both sets of grandparents had televisions, as did one aunt. So we went to my mum's parents house to watch 'Champion the Wonder Horse', to the other grandparents to watch 'Yogi Bear' and to the aunt's house to watch 'The Lone Ranger'. I don't think I ever quite caught the television bug: I could happily live without it, but I hate to be separated from my radio and I read voraciously - always have. My children always seem to have the television as a background to their lives, but I tend to find it intrusive. All down to early conditioning, I expect :wink: :?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I had a phone call from a very excited DD this evening, HOORAY, they won!! She's so pleased & has asked me to thank all of you who voted for them, that money (£500,00.) will enable them to make a terrific difference to people's lives & also to train young people from these countries to carry on the good work. Thank you one & all.
> 
> Tessa


WOW!!!!! That is such good news, very glad to have helped. It is a very good charity. Very excited for her.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I had a phone call from a very excited DD this evening, HOORAY, they won!! She's so pleased & has asked me to thank all of you who voted for them, that money (£500,00.) will enable them to make a terrific difference to people's lives & also to train young people from these countries to carry on the good work. Thank you one & all.
> 
> Tessa


That is really good news. It did seem a very practical project that could make a real difference in tangible ways. I am sure they are worthy winners.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I had a phone call from a very excited DD this evening, HOORAY, they won!! She's so pleased & has asked me to thank all of you who voted for them, that money (£500,00.) will enable them to make a terrific difference to people's lives & also to train young people from these countries to carry on the good work. Thank you one & all.
> 
> Tessa


That is absolutely wonderful!! Many years ago, I was the bookkeeper for the state office of one of our national charities and I so remember how much of a worry the fundraising part was for all of us. How great for Pippa that she and her crew will really be able concentrate on their work now. Congratulations!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Here is the pattern for the bibs. It was a free pattern, but I can't remember where it was. Very easy!


Thank you. Bibs are an item overlooked in charity, but would be welcome by dvshelters and foster carers. Lovely bibs too, not a facewasher with an attatched strap.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Uh-oh.....I think I have mis-led some folks.....the "snow storm" was not real snow...it was seeds from the cottonwood tree! It was so thick it looked like snow...hence the quotation marks. sorry!
> Carol (IL)


 :-D Still made me think of my first hail storm.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I had a phone call from a very excited DD this evening, HOORAY, they won!! She's so pleased & has asked me to thank all of you who voted for them, that money (£500,00.) will enable them to make a terrific difference to people's lives & also to train young people from these countries to carry on the good work. Thank you one & all.
> 
> Tessa


That's wonderful!!! Congratulations to her and her 'team'!!
JuneK


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I had a phone call from a very excited DD this evening, HOORAY, they won!! She's so pleased & has asked me to thank all of you who voted for them, that money (£500,00.) will enable them to make a terrific difference to people's lives & also to train young people from these countries to carry on the good work. Thank you one & all.
> 
> Tessa


I'm glad she won. I wasn't able to vote as my virus protection wouldn't allow site to fully download.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

We will do the kal together M!!! And Gwen too!!


Marianne818 said:


> ROFL>.. I signed up for that also!!!!!!!!!!! Mom gifted it to me :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks Pam this is so cute I don't have any bibs made so I will start with this pattern. I have plenty of cotton and buttons!!!!!!!!


pammie1234 said:


> Here is the pattern for the bibs. It was a free pattern, but I can't remember where it was. Very easy!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am July 18 - and I have always gotten along well with other July babies!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe we just are easy going people!? I have also usually got on well with those around my own birthdate, no matter what year!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Tessa this is such good news - I'm excited that I took the time to vote for her project - I feel like "I" accomplished something!!! Be sure to tell her how proud of her we all are - luv-AZ


Tessadele said:


> I had a phone call from a very excited DD this evening, HOORAY, they won!! She's so pleased & has asked me to thank all of you who voted for them, that money (£500,00.) will enable them to make a terrific difference to people's lives & also to train young people from these countries to carry on the good work. Thank you one & all.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I think I will go check on DH and see what his plans are for the rest of the afternoon/evening - we had fast food for lunch since we were out and about at noon, so I can pass on supper.........I hope he can too!! I'll check in later - AZ


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I had a phone call from a very excited DD this evening, HOORAY, they won!! She's so pleased & has asked me to thank all of you who voted for them, that money (£500,00.) will enable them to make a terrific difference to people's lives & also to train young people from these countries to carry on the good work. Thank you one & all.
> 
> Tessa


Glad to hear that they won. They all seemed good causes but it is nice to know that someone on here has a connection with the winner,


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Will certainly pray for the little one with Leukemia. I spent a couple of years in the hematology/oncology unit with one of my children(more that 20 years ago now) and saw many children fighting for their life. Fortunately many did make it, but others didn't. I am blessed to have my son still in my life. Children are awesome fighters when it comes to health challenges. One of my rewarding charity opportunities comes in the way of donating premie clothes to one hospital and donating toys and hats/caps to the hematology/oncology unit. I don't do it every year, but still make the effort whenever possible. Cancer units in the hospital need to receive new toys as to limit exposure to germs. 

Count your blessings and not your losses. We are blessed every day even when it seems that we are not. When we went to the many different units of children's hospital over numerous years we always saw children who had it worse than our son. We counted our blessings many times and saw the miracles of God through our own son. 

Our family is blessed and so are you. Take care and have a wonderful day.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Great news Tessa. I am so pleased for your daughter and her group.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sorlenna -- how about posting a picture of your felted hat?

Maybe wear it? It is very pretty and I like your colors. (why does that not surprise me-- you do beautiful work. Shirley


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Uh-oh.....I think I have mis-led some folks.....the "snow storm" was not real snow...it was seeds from the cottonwood tree! It was so thick it looked like snow...hence the quotation marks. sorry!
> Carol (IL)


big time lol!!!!!! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> Wow, you are much much younger than I thought Zoe! and your son is a very handsome young man--thank you for sharing. (Some day I will get up enough nerve to post a picture of me with my son--just don't like photos of myself.)


*chuckles* I am 52 in a few weeks. Our 20th wedding anniversary would have been June 26 this year. hahaha, my marriage to John was the roller coaster ride of the world, and I was on it for the ride of my life! hahaha, wwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeee .............. chills n thrills all the way!!!! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am July 18 - and I have always gotten along well with other July babies!!!


My Granny Drysdale was July 18th, so that has always been a special date for me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Great news Tessa. I am so pleased for your daughter and her group.


Me ditto.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tessa congrats to your DD and her team! So glad they won the competition.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

oops :wink:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Granny Drysdale was July 18th, so that has always been a special date for me.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations, Tessa!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulations to Pippa and her team on the win!! 

Ohio Joy


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

HOTEL TELLURIDE. Loves dogs, beautiful lodge hotel, lux dog beds and treats, cozy blankets for humans. . lux sheets, 
Our favorite place to stay in Telluride, Pontuf"s too
Park the car and walk everywhere


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pippa won? GREAT!

Congrats! Great charity!

Pontuf

=Gweniepooh]Tessa congrats to your DD and her team! So glad they won the competition.[/quote]


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Here is the pattern for the bibs. It was a free pattern, but I can't remember where it was. Very easy!


Oh thank you so much.. I will be making one of these (or more) for Allie, these are just adorable. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I had a phone call from a very excited DD this evening, HOORAY, they won!! She's so pleased & has asked me to thank all of you who voted for them, that money (£500,00.) will enable them to make a terrific difference to people's lives & also to train young people from these countries to carry on the good work. Thank you one & all.
> 
> Tessa


WHOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO YEAH!!!!!!! I got several of my friends online to go and vote also!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I didn't have any buttons handy, so I made a flower instead. I put a crochet loop on the end instead of a buttonhole.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

DH, My Dad, my sister, my best friend, my favorite niece, my FIL, my college roommate,....... ALL my favorite people were born in July, and all before the 15th! July is a great birthday month!

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> I am July 18 - and I have always gotten along well with other July babies!!!


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I've never driven in Boston but I was on a a bus trip around the city and the driver said he'd lived in CA and Boston drivers were the worse! I believe it from what I saw. Delivery trucks would be double-parked on both sides of a side street so traffic couldn't get through. Seems like half the streets didn't have street signs.
> Might be different now..that was about 20 yrs ago.
> JuneK
> JuneK


No, still about the same. I get lost every time I have to go to Boston. I agree about Dallas and Houston. Don't really mind driving in Atlanta or Chicago but detest the streets and interstates around Detroit. Some of the worst road conditions are there.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/beatrix-potter-gallery/?utm_medium=email&utm_source=The+Chelsea+Magazine+Company+Ltd&utm_campaign=2563861_BRITAIN+-+12+DAYS+OUT+-+June+2013&dm_i=6NM,1IYAD,TUCA0,57EY0,1

for people travelling to England.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Uh-oh.....I think I have mis-led some folks.....the "snow storm" was not real snow...it was seeds from the cottonwood tree! It was so thick it looked like snow...hence the quotation marks. sorry!
> Carol (IL)


You sure fooled me! Didn't know there we re cottonwoods in Chicago. They gave me fits with my allergies when I lived in AZ. Good looking pix, tho.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

My DD's DOB is 7/6 - mine 7/7 and DH's 7/8 so I too get along well with people born in July!!



Lurker 2 said:


> Maybe we just are easy going people!? I have also usually got on well with those around my own birthdate, no matter what year!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had a carpet of blossoms on the sidewalk also....still wierd weather pattern.



cmaliza said:


> Uh-oh.....I think I have mis-led some folks.....the "snow storm" was not real snow...it was seeds from the cottonwood tree! It was so thick it looked like snow...hence the quotation marks. sorry!
> Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> My DD's DOB is 7/6 - mine 7/7 and DH's 7/8 so I too get along well with people born in July!!


  :lol:  :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad to have voted---anytime and so wonderful that they won!!! Congrats all the way around.



Tessadele said:


> I had a phone call from a very excited DD this evening, HOORAY, they won!! She's so pleased & has asked me to thank all of you who voted for them, that money (£500,00.) will enable them to make a terrific difference to people's lives & also to train young people from these countries to carry on the good work. Thank you one & all.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Zoe, what lovely pictures and memories, you have a very good looking family. So happy that you are able to move forward with loving memories. 

Tessa, wonderful news, congrats to your daughter!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> *chuckles* I am 52 in a few weeks. Our 20th wedding anniversary would have been June 26 this year. hahaha, my marriage to John was the roller coaster ride of the world, and I was on it for the ride of my life! hahaha, wwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeee .............. chills n thrills all the way!!!! Zoe


lol! And may I say you don't look a day over 36, seriously, you look way to young to have a fully grown son.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pontuf said:
> 
> 
> > AZ. we are escaping the heat, 105 F in Phoenix!!!
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Thanks Shirley!
> Her work is beautiful!
> There is a darling knit shop, Needle Rock, here in Telluride. It's in a little Victorian house. I'll post a picture when I get back home. She has beautiful yarns! I told the owner all about KP, KTP , and your wonderful workshops. Hopefully we will see her at Sam's table soon.
> 
> Pontuf


Aren't the ones who joined yesterday after someone in the shop told them all about KP? If so they found KP if not the TP.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yesterday in our paper they were saying that taking dogs to work is a great stress buster and that people should be allowed to take their dogs to work. My reaction as a non-dog lover (sorry but there really are some knitters who don't love dogs- or even like them!) was that I couldn't work in a place that had dogs around.
> It's rather ironic that my beloved football team are the bulldogs- becuase of the guard of honour of bulldogs at their first game- and I don't remember ever liking real dogs. Human bulldogs and stuffed ones are fine!
> And I certainly wouldn't go into a restaurant that had dogs in it. So from what I have heard I would struggle at times in the US where dogs seem to be so much more prevelant. I'm know its great for those with them as pets to have the freedom to take them with to so many places-even inside the plane with you I've heard but personally I would find it really difficult to cope with.
> How impossible is it to please everyone?


You don't get much affection from a cane! But each to his/her own!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Just some memories that I want to share with my KTP family about my husband and my son. The yellow roses arrangement I made for his celebration of life. I wrote his name on the white ribbon at the top of the first rose. I stitched on a rose from my wedding bouquet. The wedding photo is my favorite of John and I on our wedding day, June 26, 1993. The photo of my son and I was taken the day after the celebration of life in my home. Zoe


How lovely to see you Zoe- you look so relaxed and cheerful. Wonderful photo of you. ANd your son- plus the photo of your wedding day- how wonderful that that is a special day for you again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

No-one over here would have been watching the coronation on TV. It didn't come into the country until 1956 the year of the Melbourne olympics. But the most important event of the year took place in London- my arrival on the scene (hence for some reason I have no recollection of the coronation!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I had a phone call from a very excited DD this evening, HOORAY, they won!! She's so pleased & has asked me to thank all of you who voted for them, that money (£500,00.) will enable them to make a terrific difference to people's lives & also to train young people from these countries to carry on the good work. Thank you one & all.
> 
> Tessa


How wonderfully exciting- such a simple thing that can help the whole community and help the environment at the same time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had no TV at home until I was well into my teens, but both sets of grandparents had televisions, as did one aunt. So we went to my mum's parents house to watch 'Champion the Wonder Horse', to the other grandparents to watch 'Yogi Bear' and to the aunt's house to watch 'The Lone Ranger'. I don't think I ever quite caught the television bug: I could happily live without it, but I hate to be separated from my radio and I read voraciously - always have. My children always seem to have the television as a background to their lives, but I tend to find it intrusive. All down to early conditioning, I expect :wink: :?


I too find TV intrusive- if a TV is one I can't stop myself turning to look at it- no matter how important or interesting a conversation I may be having -but I can ignore a radio if I need to. Radio and books are my preference too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> You don't get much affection from a cane! But each to his/her own!


I accept guide dogs in these places including restaurants (and you know they will behave as well but not all dogs do- a bit like kids! sometimes the discipline etc they have received and sometimes just them). But I think I would rather a cane if it ever got to that point!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Any idea when TV came to NZ Julie?
Can you imagine waiting so long today for a new technology to be introduced into the country?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I accept guide dogs in these places including restaurants (and you know they will behave as well but not all dogs do- a bit like kids! sometimes the discipline etc they have received and sometimes just them). But I think I would rather a cane if it ever got to that point!


Has it been a bad experience somewhere with dogs? What about cats, do you like them or not? just curious?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Any idea when TV came to NZ Julie?
> Can you imagine waiting so long today for a new technology to be introduced into the country?


I know there was none anywhere in 1956. It was introduced to Auckland only at some point after that. But in Rotorua we did not get a signal till about 1963-4. I well remember people taking it absolutely seriously for real- They were convinced we had to be related to Mr Drysdale the Banker on the Beverley Hillbillies!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Just some memories that I want to share with my KTP family about my husband and my son. The yellow roses arrangement I made for his celebration of life. I wrote his name on the white ribbon at the top of the first rose. I stitched on a rose from my wedding bouquet. The wedding photo is my favorite of John and I on our wedding day, June 26, 1993. The photo of my son and I was taken the day after the celebration of life in my home. Zoe


You are amazing. I am glad you are at peace. Lovely picures


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I too find TV intrusive- if a TV is one I can't stop myself turning to look at it- no matter how important or interesting a conversation I may be having -but I can ignore a radio if I need to. Radio and books are my preference too.


That is why when I have visitors or a phone call while the television is on, I at least, mute it, more usually switch it right off. I can fiddle around on the computer while talking on the phone, but if that becomes interesting, and I lose track of what is being said, the lid goes down.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Uh-oh.....I think I have mis-led some folks.....the "snow storm" was not real snow...it was seeds from the cottonwood tree! It was so thick it looked like snow...hence the quotation marks. sorry!
> Carol (IL)


LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Congratulations to Pippa and her team on the win!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Pontuf said:


> DH, My Dad, my sister, my best friend, my favorite niece, my FIL, my college roommate,....... ALL my favorite people were born in July, and all before the 15th! July is a great birthday month!
> 
> Pontuf


 :thumbup: My mum and my son both July


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I had a phone call from a very excited DD this evening, HOORAY, they won!! She's so pleased & has asked me to thank all of you who voted for them, that money (£500,00.) will enable them to make a terrific difference to people's lives & also to train young people from these countries to carry on the good work. Thank you one & all.
> 
> Tessa


That is just wonderful news, I am just so glad that you told us about it and that we were able to help in a small way.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

I have just seen the osprey chick that has hatched a the Loch of the Lowes, if it fledges it will be the 50th chick from that osprey who is known as Lady. I think she has been coming back each year now for 23 years. There are another couple of eggs to hatch yet. they are still recovering from near local extinction

http://scottishwildlifetrust.org.uk/news/osprey-chick-hatches-at-loch-of-the-lowes/so every chick is important.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I had a phone call from a very excited DD this evening, HOORAY, they won!! She's so pleased & has asked me to thank all of you who voted for them, that money (£500,00.) will enable them to make a terrific difference to people's lives & also to train young people from these countries to carry on the good work. Thank you one & all.
> 
> Tessa


Oh wonderful. I'm delighted to hear that and the good work will improve so many lives. Hurray for beneficial technology and the KTP family!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Has it been a bad experience somewhere with dogs? What about cats, do you like them or not? just curious?


Don't remember any particulary. Prefer cats but all that fond opf them. If I was to have a pet it might be a bird but probably a rabbit.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

YES! They are the owners of the darling shop in Telluride that I was in the other day. I told them all about KP and then here they are!
I never miss a visit to their shop when I am in town .

Pontuf



darowil said:


> Aren't the ones who joined yesterday after someone in the shop told them all about KP? If so they found KP if not the TP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> YES! They are the owners of the darling shop in Telluride that I was in the other day. I told them all about KP and then here they are!
> I never miss a visit to their shop when I am in town .
> 
> Pontuf


Didn't take them long to get on did it? Wondered who it was who told them about us!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The baby osprey really is gorgeous- Mum and Dad have both been around and bub has been very visable moving around etc. Its amazing watching them withthere bif claws turning the wggs and walking round neat the baby how they don't stick their claws in.
Sent Mum the link and phoned her so I suspect she has been watching too. She often watches the puffins as well- and has worked out the best time to watch them.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm interested in how many of us grew up with a dog,cat or other pet. Could it be that at the root of our love of our animals is the experience growing up with them? My beagle needed her teeth cleaned yesterday, and I must admit, it was a lonely house until she had recovered from her anesthesia and was back "home" again.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> lol! And may I say you don't look a day over 36, seriously, you look way to young to have a fully grown son.


*smiles* going on here! My son will be thirty years old in July! Another July baby to join the ranks of cancer babies. I am a cancer too as is my Mom and one brother. July has it made!!! we contribute to the good times and friendship bonds!!! "Cheers, here is to July"!! Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I'm interested in how many of us grew up with a dog,cat or other pet. Could it be that at the root of our love of our animals is the experience growing up with them? My beagle needed her teeth cleaned yesterday, and I must admit, it was a lonely house until she had recovered from her anesthesia and was back "home" again.


We always had a corgi (at least one more usually two) and cats growing up- I am more the dog lover than my brothers who have ended up more cat lovers- but with the youngest one it is more that his wife refuses to have a dog- because of farm dogs always being outside animals, but he had rabbits for the first child, when she was little. Lisa has gone on to have cattle on her property- which are very different from Rabbits!
Then in Rotorua, we had sheep, cattle, horses, wallabies, all of which were the responsibility of one or other of us, as well as me being 'kennel maid' sometimes to as many as 200 dogs in the summer- Mum virtually invented the boarding kennel concept for New Zealand- my brothers took more responsibility with the farm animals.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> We had no TV at home until I was well into my teens, but both sets of grandparents had televisions, as did one aunt. So we went to my mum's parents house to watch 'Champion the Wonder Horse', to the other grandparents to watch 'Yogi Bear' and to the aunt's house to watch 'The Lone Ranger'. I don't think I ever quite caught the television bug: I could happily live without it, but I hate to be separated from my radio and I read voraciously - always have. My children always seem to have the television as a background to their lives, but I tend to find it intrusive. All down to early conditioning, I expect :wink: :?


My brother loved Champion the Wonder Horse, then we discovered he thought the wee boy in it was called Champie - Champie on the Wonder Horse! Well, he was only four at the time! :roll: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Darowil....I grew up where animals belonged outside (farm country) and while I'm not opposed to dogs/cats in the house, it does bother me when the dogs have disrupted the whole place (same as it bothers me when kids are misbehaving) so I was taken aback when we were in Vail and dogs were everywhere --- and later when I experienced dogs in our Chicago neighborhood cafes and at our local Farmer's Market. In the Chicago area, at least, all dogs are on leashes and the dogs are relegated to the oudoor patio portions of the restaurants---the major stores (except PetCo) don't allow the dogs inside. I think we have a balance and even at the Farmer's Market, the dogs are very well trained and on leashes....I have to say the skateboarders and bike riders in Vail were more of a problem than the dogs. Since I'm with my grandkids most of the time at these events, I worry about dog attacks, etc., but everything seems very mellow. Now, I would have a problem if a non-assistant type dog was on the plane next to me---not enough room for any extra bodies in the new seat configuratios.

But, I know what you mean----I would be very uncomfortable being in a crowd of people who had brought their pet snakes, lizards, etc. aong to join the festivities. That's what is so nice about KTP, we each can have our own personal preferences and they do not have to match anyone else's personal preferences to be respected and loved all the same.



Lurker 2 said:


> You don't get much affection from a cane! But each to his/her own!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I grew up with dogs and cats. My dad used to breed & train hunting dogs. Can't imagine living with out both.



flyty1n said:


> I'm interested in how many of us grew up with a dog,cat or other pet. Could it be that at the root of our love of our animals is the experience growing up with them? My beagle needed her teeth cleaned yesterday, and I must admit, it was a lonely house until she had recovered from her anesthesia and was back "home" again.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

And, I'm sure you were met with much pomp and circumstance on your birth as well!! Happy Birthday.



darowil said:


> No-one over here would have been watching the coronation on TV. It didn't come into the country until 1956 the year of the Melbourne olympics. But the most important event of the year took place in London- my arrival on the scene (hence for some reason I have no recollection of the coronation!).


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

flyty1n- we always had dogs growing up. Had 1 cat but it ran away. a bird and a few goldfish. But always dogs.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

good day all, have coffee and this is a beautiful day. sun and almost cold, so nice can do anything you want on day like today. My DS and family are still here and I am enjoying my GS, he is 16 and I love to talk to him LOLLOL.
I pray all are well, and feeling better then yesterday. have not been home much so try to catch up when I can. having a ball, now to try to catch up.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Zoe, what lovely pictures and memories, you have a very good looking family. So happy that you are able to move forward with loving memories.
> 
> Tessa, wonderful news, congrats to your daughter!!!


Ditto


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We had a lot of birds once my brothers got older- so this would have been late teens for me. We had one dog when I ws a child who is mainly remembered for his ability to get out and get into the neighbours fish pond! We got Brutus to try to help us to like dogs but it didn't work. 
We had rabbits fairly frequently when my two were small- and they make great indoor pets (well most of them do anyway.) We also had a bird when the girls were young. Well we had him for a while then moved in the UK so my brother took him, when my brother died my sister took him and He stayed with her until she moved into the nursing home and so we got him back again for the last few years of his life. He was actually a present for David who gave him the very original name of Heronimous Tortle Bosch the second. He was normally called Ron- for some reason he didn't often get his full name!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Going to see my mom today, so I will check in later today!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Darowil....I grew up where animals belonged outside (farm country) and while I'm not opposed to dogs/cats in the house, it does bother me when the dogs have disrupted the whole place (same as it bothers me when kids are misbehaving) so I was taken aback when we were in Vail and dogs were everywhere --- and later when I experienced dogs in our Chicago neighborhood cafes and at our local Farmer's Market. In the Chicago area, at least, all dogs are on leashes and the dogs are relegated to the oudoor patio portions of the restaurants---the major stores (except PetCo) don't allow the dogs inside. I think we have a balance and even at the Farmer's Market, the dogs are very well trained and on leashes....I have to say the skateboarders and bike riders in Vail were more of a problem than the dogs. Since I'm with my grandkids most of the time at these events, I worry about dog attacks, etc., but everything seems very mellow. Now, I would have a problem if a non-assistant type dog was on the plane next to me---not enough room for any extra bodies in the new seat configuratios.
> 
> But, I know what you mean----I would be very uncomfortable being in a crowd of people who had brought their pet snakes, lizards, etc. aong to join the festivities. That's what is so nice about KTP, we each can have our own personal preferences and they do not have to match anyone else's personal preferences to be respected and loved all the same.


And Lon that note, I agree,


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Just some memories that I want to share with my KTP family about my husband and my son. The yellow roses arrangement I made for his celebration of life. I wrote his name on the white ribbon at the top of the first rose. I stitched on a rose from my wedding bouquet. The wedding photo is my favorite of John and I on our wedding day, June 26, 1993. The photo of my son and I was taken the day after the celebration of life in my home. Zoe


Zoe, how wonderful to see you beautiful lady. Nice to put a face with the name. Your son is very handsome. Peaceful thoughts and hugs coming your way.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Kate, love your hat and dress for wedding. Picture of you and Dh is wonderful, Luke is absolutely adorable as usual! How cute in his own little kilt.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Gottastch love the flower you did, will look good with shawl or by itself.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Az how nice of hubby to get you the mystery kal. Let us know what it ends up being.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am July 18 - and I have always gotten along well with other July babies!!!


Im right in there with you all on July 20, and havent met another person in July that I didnt get along with.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Tessa so happy Pippa`s project won! Happy to help out!


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

We have always had cats and dogs as long as I can remember. I dont think I would be comfortable or happy without at least a dog. Daisy is the biggest dog we have ever had and she is pretty stubborn at times but loves to go in the car. Trixie listens better and loves the car also, we have only taken them to Pet co and to Big R (farm supply store) were they are welcome. Our bank drive thru hands out dog treats as well as suckers for the kids, which they love!!


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

I am very pleased that the solar charity won! It's a great cause and I thought their video was excellent. 
Loved the wedding pictures. Beautiful dress and fascinator (liked it much better than the famous or infamous royal wedding ones which is where I first heard about fascinators). Loved Luke's outfit--his shoes were the perfect finishing touch.
To each his own about dogs...people have their own preferences, and of course allergies can come into play too. I have to say, though, that when we go to the wonderful Shakespeare theater in Staunton, VA, we stay overnight at a hotel which allows dogs on one floor. We have never had any problems. On the other hand, on two other occasions we stayed there, without a dog, when weddings were taking place and had sleepless nights (doors slamming, shouting, etc. ) So you can never tell!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I am off to the community gardens this morning. Mom and I are planting beans and transplanting tomatoes today. I shall see what has sprouted in our other beds! Lovely and cool outside -- perfect for garden work! see you all laterrrssss, Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

For all the coffee drinkers.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Love that, Caren! I woke up with a terrible headache this morning so some Tylenol and a morning cuppa coffee is definitely "procaffinating" for me  

After knitting up the Curlicue Coverlet a while back (baby blanket), I ran across a lady who made a similar one on You Tube on a flat bed knitting machine. I have a knitting machine from years ago that a friend sold to me when she moved. I've done a few things on it but never got really "into it." After watching the videos (series of 3) a couple of times, I got out the knitting machine and now have 3 (of the 10 needed) panels done. I'm using some of the "mystery yarn" that I purchased a while ago on clearance at my beloved Crafts Direct  Like I don't have enough to do - lol!!! If I can knock this one out in a few days, I will have 3 of the 4 afghans done that I need for the babies I want to give gifts to (mostly dear son's friends who are starting their own families). I'll keep ya posted  

Sad news on the baby bird front...the nest was completely empty yesterday. The babies didn't even have feathers yet. I think the neighborhood alley cat, that has been hanging around, finally found them  Such is nature. I hope there is time for the mother to try nesting again. I still can't identify the bird so don't know if they nest more than once a season.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Morning everyone!!! I have had to delay my visit with Gwen for a day or two.. had a slight mishap last night and not up to driving just yet, LOL. I'm fine just a bit sore is all. 
All the talk about cats and dogs, I grew up with both, always wanted a bird but my mom was terrified of them and after she left my dad didn't want to fool with one. I did get a goldfish for my room so that was okay. I've always had a dog or a cat and sometimes both, right now we have 3 dogs one is fairly good sized and young and playful, the second is a bit smaller old, gray and such a dear old soul he is 15, still very protective of us, the last but not least is my baby girl who is almost 14 a small (but overweight) shi-tzu, we have the hair as our battle, mainly from Cassie the young one.. but we are very aware and cleaning is a regular daily affair. Not sure if I will ever get another animal when my two older babies cross over the Rainbow bridge, feel I'm getting a bit old to be taking care of and training another. 
I need to go lay back down.. will probably prop up and knit a bit.. LOL. 
Have a safe and wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOVE IT! ROFL


NanaCaren said:


> For all the coffee drinkers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sounds like a great day to spend the morning.


5mmdpns said:


> I am off to the community gardens this morning. Mom and I are planting beans and transplanting tomatoes today. I shall see what has sprouted in our other beds! Lovely and cool outside -- perfect for garden work! see you all laterrrssss, Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the mishap....heal quickly and take it easy (yeh right!).



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning everyone!!! I have had to delay my visit with Gwen for a day or two.. had a slight mishap last night and not up to driving just yet, LOL. I'm fine just a bit sore is all.
> All the talk about cats and dogs, I grew up with both, always wanted a bird but my mom was terrified of them and after she left my dad didn't want to fool with one. I did get a goldfish for my room so that was okay. I've always had a dog or a cat and sometimes both, right now we have 3 dogs one is fairly good sized and young and playful, the second is a bit smaller old, gray and such a dear old soul he is 15, still very protective of us, the last but not least is my baby girl who is almost 14 a small (but overweight) shi-tzu, we have the hair as our battle, mainly from Cassie the young one.. but we are very aware and cleaning is a regular daily affair. Not sure if I will ever get another animal when my two older babies cross over the Rainbow bridge, feel I'm getting a bit old to be taking care of and training another.
> I need to go lay back down.. will probably prop up and knit a bit.. LOL.
> Have a safe and wonderful day!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the mishap....heal quickly and take it easy (yeh right!).



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning everyone!!! I have had to delay my visit with Gwen for a day or two.. had a slight mishap last night and not up to driving just yet, LOL. I'm fine just a bit sore is all.
> All the talk about cats and dogs, I grew up with both, always wanted a bird but my mom was terrified of them and after she left my dad didn't want to fool with one. I did get a goldfish for my room so that was okay. I've always had a dog or a cat and sometimes both, right now we have 3 dogs one is fairly good sized and young and playful, the second is a bit smaller old, gray and such a dear old soul he is 15, still very protective of us, the last but not least is my baby girl who is almost 14 a small (but overweight) shi-tzu, we have the hair as our battle, mainly from Cassie the young one.. but we are very aware and cleaning is a regular daily affair. Not sure if I will ever get another animal when my two older babies cross over the Rainbow bridge, feel I'm getting a bit old to be taking care of and training another.
> I need to go lay back down.. will probably prop up and knit a bit.. LOL.
> Have a safe and wonderful day!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Love that, Caren! I woke up with a terrible headache this morning so some Tylenol and a morning cuppa coffee is definitely "procaffinating" for me
> 
> I was procaffinating this morning too when I should have been planting in the garden.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE IT! ROFL


I just had to share it seems how I got a good laugh from it.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning everyone!!! I have had to delay my visit with Gwen for a day or two.. had a slight mishap last night and not up to driving just yet, LOL. I'm fine just a bit sore is all.
> All the talk about cats and dogs, I grew up with both, always wanted a bird but my mom was terrified of them and after she left my dad didn't want to fool with one. I did get a goldfish for my room so that was okay. I've always had a dog or a cat and sometimes both, right now we have 3 dogs one is fairly good sized and young and playful, the second is a bit smaller old, gray and such a dear old soul he is 15, still very protective of us, the last but not least is my baby girl who is almost 14 a small (but overweight) shi-tzu, we have the hair as our battle, mainly from Cassie the young one.. but we are very aware and cleaning is a regular daily affair. Not sure if I will ever get another animal when my two older babies cross over the Rainbow bridge, feel I'm getting a bit old to be taking care of and training another.
> I need to go lay back down.. will probably prop up and knit a bit.. LOL.
> Have a safe and wonderful day!!!!


So sorry you had a mishap so you can't visit Gwen. I know how much your visits mean to both of you. When you tell us you had a mishap and don't explain further, we (at least, I) assume the worse since you always make so little of any ache, pain or sickness you, yourself, have.
Please take care of you. Rest, and let someone else wait on you for a change....we know Cindy will take good care of you, if you let her.
Hugs and prayers for less pain,
JuneK


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning everyone!!! I have had to delay my visit with Gwen for a day or two.. had a slight mishap last night and not up to driving just yet, LOL. I'm fine just a bit sore is all.
> All the talk about cats and dogs, I grew up with both, always wanted a bird but my mom was terrified of them and after she left my dad didn't want to fool with one. I did get a goldfish for my room so that was okay. I've always had a dog or a cat and sometimes both, right now we have 3 dogs one is fairly good sized and young and playful, the second is a bit smaller old, gray and such a dear old soul he is 15, still very protective of us, the last but not least is my baby girl who is almost 14 a small (but overweight) shi-tzu, we have the hair as our battle, mainly from Cassie the young one.. but we are very aware and cleaning is a regular daily affair. Not sure if I will ever get another animal when my two older babies cross over the Rainbow bridge, feel I'm getting a bit old to be taking care of and training another.
> I need to go lay back down.. will probably prop up and knit a bit.. LOL.
> Have a safe and wonderful day!!!!


Those mishaps can sure change plans fast. Rest and recoup. Always good to have a project close by 

I like animals but can live with or without them. We have a wonderful cat and hubby really dotes on her.
My DD1 though has a houseful. 2 husky's, 2 cats, 2 chinchillas and DGD has a furry bundle in her room (bigger then a hamster) can't think what that thing is called~~lol.
In the past they have had a lizard, 4 piranha and various other fish. Visiting is a challenge but so much fun.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

I over did it yesterday and was so tired last night I fell asleep reading. Spent 5 hours in town. Had DD2 and little Georgia with me. Found some Peaches and Creme I liked for trying to make crochet versions of the Stay On Bib. I have some grocery shopping to do later today though.
I finished a blue puppy for DGS and he loves it. He did have me do a little modification on it as I did not put a mouth on it and he insisted it needed one. What can I say? When he is right~he is right.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> apologies to Angora, this was on facebook, too good not to share!


Thank you so much for sharing that. I didn't know we could copy things from there to here. Great Job and no apology needed. I had thought our KTP friends would love this since so many experience it. :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Totally behind on here so I'm not up on much but I did see Zoe's wedding picture and what a beautiful lady and handsome couple they made. So nice to put a face to the name. Beautiful lady! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Quite cool outside today but sun is warm, it's just the breeze that is whipping up and feels so cold. Can't believe my climbing roses are almost roof high and beginning to bloom and clemantis are coming out. Poppies have come and gone, but how I love them. We are putting in an extension to the garden, well, DH is doing all the hard work. I just get to start the plants or buy them, but he does the back breaking work, so I must give him credit. He has never had a garden till last year and although his focus in life is music, and you have no idea how much, he thoroughly enjoyed watching things grow after all his hard work. He is also taking interest in his health and I am so thrilled. A dream come true.

I have had more energy lately. Went to the doctor and got a B12 shot and maybe that has something to do with it? Have been able to go all day without a nap for 2 days. Got so much done.

Big hugs to all.
I'll have to get some pictures of the flowers later and there will be lots of apples this year, which is nice after practically none last year.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne, so sorry you had a mishap!!!!

To all those not feeling well I send healing wishes.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> My brother loved Champion the Wonder Horse, then we discovered he thought the wee boy in it was called Champie - Champie on the Wonder Horse! Well, he was only four at the time! :roll: :lol:


   I love that! I bet you will have many similar chuckles from young Luke before long!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 wrote:
apologies to Angora, this was on facebook, too good not to share!



Angora1 said:


> Thank you so much for sharing that. I didn't know we could copy things from there to here. Great Job and no apology needed. I had thought our KTP friends would love this since so many experience it. :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


LOL I was just remembering and I probably shared it from Marianne's site.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay.. my mishap was really unavoidable, getting up from the couch last night to head off to bed, I was carrying my knitting bag and a glass of tea (taking that to the kitchen of course) anyway, long story short, my leg gave way, it was like in slow motion, I felt myself going to the right side and I just couldn't stop or grab onto anything. C was in the recliner with her lap top open and all I could see was that I was going to break the top of her lap top if I hit it. So, instead I hit the coffee table, didn't break the glass (thank you Lord) and no, nothing is broken on me either :thumbup: I am stiff and sore this morning, mainly in the middle of my back where I hit the table. I think I hit my head on my wood sewing bucket, I know I knocked it over (it stands on 3 legs was my grandmothers) I have a small lump but the headache went away before I went to sleep last night. 
All said and done, looking back it was a bit comical, nothing was seriously hurt and I am truly fine. I mainly didn't feel like driving today and especially getting in and out of my truck, LOL. 
Have a fantastic day in all that you do.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. my mishap was really unavoidable, getting up from the couch last night to head off to bed, I was carrying my knitting bag and a glass of tea (taking that to the kitchen of course) anyway, long story short, my leg gave way, it was like in slow motion, I felt myself going to the right side and I just couldn't stop or grab onto anything. C was in the recliner with her lap top open and all I could see was that I was going to break the top of her lap top if I hit it. So, instead I hit the coffee table, didn't break the glass (thank you Lord) and no, nothing is broken on me either :thumbup: I am stiff and sore this morning, mainly in the middle of my back where I hit the table. I think I hit my head on my wood sewing bucket, I know I knocked it over (it stands on 3 legs was my grandmothers) I have a small lump but the headache went away before I went to sleep last night.
> All said and done, looking back it was a bit comical, nothing was seriously hurt and I am truly fine. I mainly didn't feel like driving today and especially getting in and out of my truck, LOL.
> Have a fantastic day in all that you do.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I realise it could have been much worse but so glad it wasn't. My daughter has a problem with her knees giving way at unexpected times so I understand your plight. A couple of months ago, my cane slipped while I was in the kitchen and I wrenched my shoulder twisting to keep from falling. Didn't fall but messed up my shoulder so bad, I had to visit the dr. and get a shot for it. And no knitting or crocheting for about a month. That was almost worse then the pain!!!
Praying the soreness is soon gone and you'll feel like climbing in and out of your truck.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Sure do miss our Sam. Hope he soon has his computer up and running so he can host us.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear about the mishap....heal quickly and take it easy (yeh right!).


Ditto :-(


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

EJS said:


> I over did it yesterday and was so tired last night I fell asleep reading. Spent 5 hours in town. Had DD2 and little Georgia with me. Found some Peaches and Creme I liked for trying to make crochet versions of the Stay On Bib. I have some grocery shopping to do later today though.
> I finished a blue puppy for DGS and he loves it. He did have me do a little modification on it as I did not put a mouth on it and he insisted it needed one. What can I say? When he is right~he is right.


Sooooo cute, :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

EJS said:


> I over did it yesterday and was so tired last night I fell asleep reading. Spent 5 hours in town. Had DD2 and little Georgia with me. Found some Peaches and Creme I liked for trying to make crochet versions of the Stay On Bib. I have some grocery shopping to do later today though.
> I finished a blue puppy for DGS and he loves it. He did have me do a little modification on it as I did not put a mouth on it and he insisted it needed one. What can I say? When he is right~he is right.


He obviously knows his dogs.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I am off to the community gardens this morning. Mom and I are planting beans and transplanting tomatoes today. I shall see what has sprouted in our other beds! Lovely and cool outside -- perfect for garden work! see you all laterrrssss, Zoe


Inspired me to get out and do some work outside. Beautiful weather with low humidity today, so have to seize the opportunity. Have enjoyed your recent photos.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

could it be guinea pig? I think a gerbil is smaller than a hamster ---- our DS had his share of those and they need lots of care otherwise are very smelly....I was glad when they were gone.



EJS said:


> Those mishaps can sure change plans fast. Rest and recoup. Always good to have a project close by
> 
> I like animals but can live with or without them. We have a wonderful cat and hubby really dotes on her.
> My DD1 though has a houseful. 2 husky's, 2 cats, 2 chinchillas and DGD has a furry bundle in her room (bigger then a hamster) can't think what that thing is called~~lol.
> In the past they have had a lizard, 4 piranha and various other fish. Visiting is a challenge but so much fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glad you are okay, but am concerned that your leg gave way....hope that dosn't happen again. Only you could manage a 'strategy" mid-fall to avoid hurting something or someone!!



Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. my mishap was really unavoidable, getting up from the couch last night to head off to bed, I was carrying my knitting bag and a glass of tea (taking that to the kitchen of course) anyway, long story short, my leg gave way, it was like in slow motion, I felt myself going to the right side and I just couldn't stop or grab onto anything. C was in the recliner with her lap top open and all I could see was that I was going to break the top of her lap top if I hit it. So, instead I hit the coffee table, didn't break the glass (thank you Lord) and no, nothing is broken on me either :thumbup: I am stiff and sore this morning, mainly in the middle of my back where I hit the table. I think I hit my head on my wood sewing bucket, I know I knocked it over (it stands on 3 legs was my grandmothers) I have a small lump but the headache went away before I went to sleep last night.
> All said and done, looking back it was a bit comical, nothing was seriously hurt and I am truly fine. I mainly didn't feel like driving today and especially getting in and out of my truck, LOL.
> Have a fantastic day in all that you do.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I mean -- how else is he going to eat? He looks like the dog from Blue's Clues!! So cute.



ChrisEl said:


> He obviously knows his dogs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've been puttering and getting small stuff done this a.m. I know me well enough that I'm just procrastinating on the bigger stuff. Need to super clean the kitchen cabinets and wax them up---I'm always so sore when I get done with that. The cabinets were hand made by a friend of my FIL about 34 years ago and they are gorgeous and have a lot of sentimental value -- but they are dated!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. my mishap was really unavoidable, getting up from the couch last night to head off to bed, I was carrying my knitting bag and a glass of tea (taking that to the kitchen of course) anyway, long story short, my leg gave way, it was like in slow motion, I felt myself going to the right side and I just couldn't stop or grab onto anything. C was in the recliner with her lap top open and all I could see was that I was going to break the top of her lap top if I hit it. So, instead I hit the coffee table, didn't break the glass (thank you Lord) and no, nothing is broken on me either :thumbup: I am stiff and sore this morning, mainly in the middle of my back where I hit the table. I think I hit my head on my wood sewing bucket, I know I knocked it over (it stands on 3 legs was my grandmothers) I have a small lump but the headache went away before I went to sleep last night.
> All said and done, looking back it was a bit comical, nothing was seriously hurt and I am truly fine. I mainly didn't feel like driving today and especially getting in and out of my truck, LOL.
> Have a fantastic day in all that you do.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Do be careful Marianne, I know there wasn't anything else you could do. My knees give out on me sometimes so I know where you are coming from. Get plenty of rest!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Sorry for this stupid question but what is a mystery Kal? I looked on Craftsy but couldn't find it

Pontuf

e=Pup lover]Im right in there with you all on July 20, and havent met another person in July that I didnt get along with.[/quote]


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been puttering and getting small stuff done this a.m. I know me well enough that I'm just procrastinating on the bigger stuff. Need to super clean the kitchen cabinets and wax them up---I'm always so sore when I get done with that. The cabinets were hand made by a friend of my FIL about 34 years ago and they are gorgeous and have a lot of sentimental value -- but they are dated!


Your cabinets aren't dated. They are vintage which is very fashionable here in U.K so be proud of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lots of puffins out right now if anyone is following the live webcam.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lots of puffins out right now if anyone is following the live webcam.


I've noticed in the last few days that this seems to be the time of day they all come out. Guess it's almost twilight time in that area!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

KAL = Knit Along...mystery kal you get the pattern and yarn but no idea what it is you are knitting. Go here and you should see it on the left hand side of your screen.

http://www.craftsy.com/user/whats-hot?_ct=fhevybu-ikrdql-mxqjixej

The Craftsy Mystery KAL is to begin in July.


Pontuf said:


> Sorry for this stupid question but what is a mystery Kal? I looked on Craftsy but couldn't find it
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> e=Pup lover]Im right in there with you all on July 20, and havent met another person in July that I didnt get along with.


[/quote]


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lots of puffins out right now if anyone is following the live webcam.


Showed the webcam to DH over the weekend, at about the same time of day, and there were lots of puffins. Maybe that is when they are most active? Later DH went out to do an errand and came back reporting that he had heard a news story about puffins---how they are being harmed by the warming of the oceans causing shifting of the fish population which is the puffins' food source. I had forgotten we had puffins in the U.S.--off the coast of Maine.
http://www.myfoxdfw.com/story/22482511/scientists-warn-atlantic-puffins-in-peril-in-us


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks....I'll treat them kindly and get them nice and clean and shiney.



martina said:


> Your cabinets aren't dated. They are vintage which is very fashionable here in U.K so be proud of them.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> could it be guinea pig?


Yes, thank you, that is it. His name is Sabastion (SP)

EJ


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a neat idea! How fun!
Thanks Gwen!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> KAL = Knit Along...mystery kal you get the pattern and yarn but no idea what it is you are knitting. Go here and you should see it on the left hand side of your screen.
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/user/whats-hot?_ct=fhevybu-ikrdql-mxqjixej
> 
> The Craftsy Mystery KAL is to begin in July.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Thought you might like to see the rabbits outside! I have ordered a run for them which can be attached to their hutch. This will make it much easier to get hold of them as it has a door over the top. Buttons the female is hard to get hold of when it is time to go inside for the night. I would be worried in case foxes got them so they go indoors at night. They were really cross with me tonight when I eventually got them in. I went to give them some food and when I spoke to them as I usually do they just gave me a look and then they both turned their back to me!! I guess I was not popular. I have a retired greyhound called Jet staying with me until Friday. He is really interested in the rabbits, I have to keep an eye on him. He does not frighten them at all as they used to live with a fairly big black Labrador and they were accustomed to running around the dog all over his back and they looked so cute nestling up to him.

I noticed today that my magnolia flowers are now opening up, it must be the effect of the sunny days we have had this last week. The oriental poppies are just lovely, shame they do not last long


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see the rabbits outside!
> 
> Love your pictures.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Made it to my DS's early this afternoon. Stopped at the store and bought veggies and fruit for this week. Roasted some tonight. Going to meet a feller KPer tomorrow, then awards ceremony Thursday, possibly meeting another KPer on Friday, then Saturday going to Hartford to meet a few down there and Sunday the dance recital. Busy vacation this time. 

Hope you are feeling better, Marianne. Rest up and take care. Glad it wasn't too bad. 

Started the second heel then will put the two together again to do the rest. 

My DD1 bought some needles at an auction last month. Had 39 straight needles, metal and plastic and a few pairs of bamboo. Had almost as many circulars, Boye, Susan Bates, a few Bernats and a Penneys. Have one circ that is plastic but doesn't have desernable needles. Also had a set of metal crochet hooks, really tiny hooks. I'll post pix. 

Hope everyone has a great night. 

Ohio Kathy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Made it to my DS's early this afternoon. Stooped at the store and bought veggies and fruit for this week. Roasted some tonight. Going to meet a feller KPer tomorrow, then awards ceremony Thursday, possibly meeting another KPer on Friday, then Saturday going to Hartford to meet a few down there and Sunday the dance recital. Busy vacation this time.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, Marianne. Rest up and take care. Glad it wasn't too bad.
> 
> ...


WOW what a great buy. I love the nylon needles, I have several pairs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice auction item.



kehinkle said:


> Made it to my DS's early this afternoon. Stooped at the store and bought veggies and fruit for this week. Roasted some tonight. Going to meet a feller KPer tomorrow, then awards ceremony Thursday, possibly meeting another KPer on Friday, then Saturday going to Hartford to meet a few down there and Sunday the dance recital. Busy vacation this time.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, Marianne. Rest up and take care. Glad it wasn't too bad.
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

This is me for sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see the rabbits outside! I have ordered a run for them which can be attached to their hutch. This will make it much easier to get hold of them as it has a door over the top. Buttons the female is hard to get hold of when it is time to go inside for the night. I would be worried in case foxes got them so they go indoors at night. They were really cross with me tonight when I eventually got them in. I went to give them some food and when I spoke to them as I usually do they just gave me a look and then they both turned their back to me!! I guess I was not popular. I have a retired greyhound called Jet staying with me until Friday. He is really interested in the rabbits, I have to keep an eye on him. He does not frighten them at all as they used to live with a fairly big black Labrador and they were accustomed to running around the dog all over his back and they looked so cute nestling up to him.
> 
> I noticed today that my magnolia flowers are now opening up, it must be the effect of the sunny days we have had this last week. The oriental poppies are just lovely, shame they do not last long


The flowers and the rabbits look lovely!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see the rabbits outside! I have ordered a run for them which can be attached to their hutch. This will make it much easier to get hold of them as it has a door over the top. Buttons the female is hard to get hold of when it is time to go inside for the night. I would be worried in case foxes got them so they go indoors at night. They were really cross with me tonight when I eventually got them in. I went to give them some food and when I spoke to them as I usually do they just gave me a look and then they both turned their back to me!! I guess I was not popular. I have a retired greyhound called Jet staying with me until Friday. He is really interested in the rabbits, I have to keep an eye on him. He does not frighten them at all as they used to live with a fairly big black Labrador and they were accustomed to running around the dog all over his back and they looked so cute nestling up to him.
> 
> I noticed today that my magnolia flowers are now opening up, it must be the effect of the sunny days we have had this last week. The oriental poppies are just lovely, shame they do not last long


Beautiful flowers, love the colors, rabbits are cute too :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Made it to my DS's early this afternoon. Stopped at the store and bought veggies and fruit for this week. Roasted some tonight. Going to meet a feller KPer tomorrow, then awards ceremony Thursday, possibly meeting another KPer on Friday, then Saturday going to Hartford to meet a few down there and Sunday the dance recital. Busy vacation this time.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, Marianne. Rest up and take care. Glad it wasn't too bad.
> 
> ...


WOW, Kathy, that's great stash,


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Your flowers are beautiful and your rabbits are adorable. Thanks for posting these pictures.

Pontuf



dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see the rabbits outside! I have ordered a run for them which can be attached to their hutch. This will make it much easier to get hold of them as it has a door over the top. Buttons the female is hard to get hold of when it is time to go inside for the night. I would be worried in case foxes got them so they go indoors at night. They were really cross with me tonight when I eventually got them in. I went to give them some food and when I spoke to them as I usually do they just gave me a look and then they both turned their back to me!! I guess I was not popular. I have a retired greyhound called Jet staying with me until Friday. He is really interested in the rabbits, I have to keep an eye on him. He does not frighten them at all as they used to live with a fairly big black Labrador and they were accustomed to running around the dog all over his back and they looked so cute nestling up to him.
> 
> I noticed today that my magnolia flowers are now opening up, it must be the effect of the sunny days we have had this last week. The oriental poppies are just lovely, shame they do not last long


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see the rabbits outside! I have ordered a run for them which can be attached to their hutch. This will make it much easier to get hold of them as it has a door over the top. Buttons the female is hard to get hold of when it is time to go inside for the night. I would be worried in case foxes got them so they go indoors at night. They were really cross with me tonight when I eventually got them in. I went to give them some food and when I spoke to them as I usually do they just gave me a look and then they both turned their back to me!! I guess I was not popular. I have a retired greyhound called Jet staying with me until Friday. He is really interested in the rabbits, I have to keep an eye on him. He does not frighten them at all as they used to live with a fairly big black Labrador and they were accustomed to running around the dog all over his back and they looked so cute nestling up to him.
> 
> I noticed today that my magnolia flowers are now opening up, it must be the effect of the sunny days we have had this last week. The oriental poppies are just lovely, shame they do not last long


I really enjoyed your photos. Had to laugh about the rabbits turning their backs on you. I am always amused by the various ways our dog gets her point across. It is nice that the rabbits will have a run--should make things easier for you. Your flowers are so beautiful. I love Oriental poppies but haven't had luck growing them here.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I had a phone call from a very excited DD this evening, HOORAY, they won!! She's so pleased & has asked me to thank all of you who voted for them, that money (£500,00.) will enable them to make a terrific difference to people's lives & also to train young people from these countries to carry on the good work. Thank you one & all.
> 
> Tessa


TEEERIFFIC!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh...so we are twins then. ROFL



NanaCaren said:


> This is me for sure.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Where is Sam?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> You sure fooled me! Didn't know there we re cottonwoods in Chicago. They gave me fits with my allergies when I lived in AZ. Good looking pix, tho.


I think there are cottonwood trees in Chicago, but the one that snowed on us so heavily is along the southern shores of Lake Erie in Ohio. Most of my summer is spent in Ohio (where I grew up).
Carol (IL)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I'm interested in how many of us grew up with a dog,cat or other pet. Could it be that at the root of our love of our animals is the experience growing up with them? My beagle needed her teeth cleaned yesterday, and I must admit, it was a lonely house until she had recovered from her anesthesia and was back "home" again.


We always had a dog when i was growing up and i continued when my firstborn was about 2. We had a lab for 12 years then a cavallier who passed away 3 years ago. Am looking into getting another dog. Also always had a budgie or canary but none at the moment.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh...so we are twins then. ROFL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: We sure are. I only had 4 more repeats on my TV scarf and realized I had some how knitted on the purl side and purled on the knit side for 6 repeats.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Where is Sam?


He had to take his computer to get fixed, he will be back in a couple days.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yesterday in our paper they were saying that taking dogs to work is a great stress buster and that people should be allowed to take their dogs to work. My reaction as a non-dog lover (sorry but there really are some knitters who don't love dogs- or even like them!) was that I couldn't work in a place that had dogs around.
> It's rather ironic that my beloved football team are the bulldogs- becuase of the guard of honour of bulldogs at their first game- and I don't remember ever liking real dogs. Human bulldogs and stuffed ones are fine!
> And I certainly wouldn't go into a restaurant that had dogs in it. So from what I have heard I would struggle at times in the US where dogs seem to be so much more prevelant. I'm know its great for those with them as pets to have the freedom to take them with to so many places-even inside the plane with you I've heard but personally I would find it really difficult to cope with.
> How impossible is it to please everyone?


Some people are allergic....that can cause problems.
Carol (IL)


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Zoe, thank you for sharing your photos of you and your son and husband. I love that I can now put a face to your name. Your son is handsome and it is obvious that you are proud of him.

I love the "celebration of life".... I think you have a good outlook and that will help you through this tough time. 

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessa, I am so happy they won. I posted it on my FB page too for others to vote and hope some did. Yay!! Such a worthy cause. Your daughter is beautiful and you must be bursting all your buttons with pride and thankfulness. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: We sure are. I only had 4 more repeats on my TV scarf and realized I had some how knitted on the purl side and purled on the knit side for 6 repeats.


oh dear- the ultimate in reversible ?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> oh dear- the ultimate in reversible ?


I know I was so excited that I was nearly finished too. I have it almost back to the point I had to frog. It will be one of m knitting projects I work on during our layovers on the way to London. I will have to figure out how to block it while I'm there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren wrote:
We sure are. I only had 4 more repeats on my TV scarf and realized I had some how knitted on the purl side and purled on the knit side for 6 repeats.



Lurker 2 said:


> oh dear- the ultimate in reversible ?


Oh no Nana. :-( :shock:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see the rabbits outside! I have ordered a run for them which can be attached to their hutch. This will make it much easier to get hold of them as it has a door over the top. Buttons the female is hard to get hold of when it is time to go inside for the night. I would be worried in case foxes got them so they go indoors at night. They were really cross with me tonight when I eventually got them in. I went to give them some food and when I spoke to them as I usually do they just gave me a look and then they both turned their back to me!! I guess I was not popular. I have a retired greyhound called Jet staying with me until Friday. He is really interested in the rabbits, I have to keep an eye on him. He does not frighten them at all as they used to live with a fairly big black Labrador and they were accustomed to running around the dog all over his back and they looked so cute nestling up to him.
> 
> I noticed today that my magnolia flowers are now opening up, it must be the effect of the sunny days we have had this last week. The oriental poppies are just lovely, shame they do not last long


Thanks for the photos!!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> NanaCaren wrote:
> We sure are. I only had 4 more repeats on my TV scarf and realized I had some how knitted on the purl side and purled on the knit side for 6 repeats.
> 
> Oh no Nana. :-( :shock:


It could have been worse Last week I lost a stitch and had to crochet it up more rows than I wanted to. Need to concentrate more when I'm knitting.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Could someone resend the connection to the puffin website, please? I have it bookmarked on the infected computer, so can't access it. Still need to get a computer doctor. I have hopes for when we get back to Chicago.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great hats!

Pontuf



gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sam, I was missing all of you too. :thumbup:
> Had some time today sooooo this is what I made today. More boy hats.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Great hats!

Pontuf



gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sam, I was missing all of you too. :thumbup:
> Had some time today sooooo this is what I made today. More boy hats.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Kathy. Love this flower!

Pontuf



gottastch said:


> Darowil - I made the pattern called "Lucy Bag" and felted it and did wash it a number of times after that - only in cold water...survived beautifully and lasted a long, long time
> 
> Here is my attempt at a double crochet flower. I spoke to my friend tonight and she said she had more yarn and was going to make something for herself...there goes that idea to make something for her - lol! I decided to keep the flower for me and I sewed a large safety pin onto the back and can use it on the shawl of the same colors or as a pin on my purse or on whatever I want


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Made it to my DS's early this afternoon. Stopped at the store and bought veggies and fruit for this week. Roasted some tonight. Going to meet a feller KPer tomorrow, then awards ceremony Thursday, possibly meeting another KPer on Friday, then Saturday going to Hartford to meet a few down there and Sunday the dance recital. Busy vacation this time.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, Marianne. Rest up and take care. Glad it wasn't too bad.
> 
> ...


You are going to have a busy week it sounds like. 
Jackpot!!!!!!! What a haul! That should cover just about any size one would need I hope.  :mrgreen: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh. Thanks .

Miss him when he doesn't check in .


Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> He had to take his computer to get fixed, he will be back in a couple days.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh. Thanks .

Miss him when he doesn't check in .


Pontuf



NanaCaren said:


> He had to take his computer to get fixed, he will be back in a couple days.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Oh. Thanks .
> 
> Miss him when he doesn't check in .
> 
> ...


I had forgotten yesterday and went back to see what was up.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Could someone resend the connection to the puffin website, please? I have it bookmarked on the infected computer, so can't access it. Still need to get a computer doctor. I have hopes for when we get back to Chicago.
> Carol (IL)


Here it is Carol:

http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

If the greyhound has actually raced, it was trained to chase after of rabbit-shaped figure which was their goal/reason for the race.
The dog may attempting to figure out why it's not in front of him (?) on the track.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> I know I was so excited that I was nearly finished too. I have it almost back to the point I had to frog. It will be one of m knitting projects I work on during our layovers on the way to London. I will have to figure out how to block it while I'm there.


Let us know how you manage blocking while you are on holiday. The supplies are available to buy over here but you won't want to buy another set. It could be interesting to see what you invent.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Zoe, thank you for sharing your photos of you and your son and husband. I love that I can now put a face to your name. Your son is handsome and it is obvious that you are proud of him.
> 
> I love the "celebration of life".... I think you have a good outlook and that will help you through this tough time.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers to you and your family at this difficult time.


Thank you Amy for your kind words. They do mean a lot to me as does everyone elses' words of support.

Curious thing, I have absolutely no desire to go back drinking and that is a good thing, given my alcoholism. I think I like being 31 years sober! hmmmmm, I have gone to AA meetings though and that has helped. You KTPers all rock in my books. (hahhaha, I love the rock and roll.........at times........) Zoe


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I would like to second this & will add my prayers. People who have several cancers in the family could get checked to see if they have a problem in their DNA. My BIL has just found this out as his DB died suddenly with leukaemia & cancer only weeks after being diagnosed. This was a terrible shock as my DS has recently been operated on for breast cancer. Luckily she had requested further scans when the standard ones ceased because of age; can't think why they stop doing them, don't us oldies matter? Fortunately the tests are free so we can all get them on request.
> 
> Tessa


I have been surprised at the age the Brits stopped mammograms. And I think that they then made it a little later, but quite a few of us have something develop after the age when you would have routine mammograms.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've been puttering and getting small stuff done this a.m. I know me well enough that I'm just procrastinating on the bigger stuff. Need to super clean the kitchen cabinets and wax them up---I'm always so sore when I get done with that. The cabinets were hand made by a friend of my FIL about 34 years ago and they are gorgeous and have a lot of sentimental value -- but they are dated!


I am working on this as well. May I ask what products you use for cleaning and waxing?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another photo from the ocean this time, looking towards Kaikoura.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another photo from the ocean this time, looking towards Kaikoura.


So peaceful, love it. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

My son and his family just left. Boy I did not want them to leave.  but they do have a home and a life. So now to catch up. And then to bed. Pray all are well I, and that peace be with you. :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

ChrisEl said:


> Showed the webcam to DH over the weekend, at about the same time of day, and there were lots of puffins. Maybe that is when they are most active? Later DH went out to do an errand and came back reporting that he had heard a news story about puffins---how they are being harmed by the warming of the oceans causing shifting of the fish population which is the puffins' food source. I had forgotten we had puffins in the U.S.--off the coast of Maine.
> http://www.myfoxdfw.com/story/22482511/scientists-warn-atlantic-puffins-in-peril-in-us


Saw that story. Sometimes it happens, look at the whole history of animal shifts. Soon you may see those puffins in another location where they will remain until another shift occurs.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> My DD1 bought some needles at an auction last month. Had 39 straight needles, metal and plastic and a few pairs of bamboo. Had almost as many circulars, Boye, Susan Bates, a few Bernats and a Penneys. Have one circ that is plastic but doesn't have desernable needles. Also had a set of metal crochet hooks, really tiny hooks. I'll post pix.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great night.
> 
> Ohio Kathy


Your DD got a great bundle, hopefully for great price.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh...so we are twins then. ROFL


Better make that triplets. or is it quads or quinns bynow


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> Could someone resend the connection to the puffin website, please? I have it bookmarked on the infected computer, so can't access it. Still need to get a computer doctor. I have hopes for when we get back to Chicago.
> Carol (IL)


In relation to the infected computer, if you can, download AVG. Google free AVG and down load the free version, then run it. This will stop any further damage occurring to your data and operating system. Then your computer doc only has to repair the damage done. i.e. reformat you drive. This will allow you to use it until then.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Amy for your kind words. They do mean a lot to me as does everyone elses' words of support.
> 
> Curious thing, I have absolutely no desire to go back drinking and that is a good thing, given my alcoholism. I think I like being 31 years sober! hmmmmm, I have gone to AA meetings though and that has helped. You KTPers all rock in my books. (hahhaha, I love the rock and roll.........at times........) Zoe


That is what we are here for, to give and receive support with our endeavours and problems.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see the rabbits outside! I have ordered a run for them which can be attached to their hutch. This will make it much easier to get hold of them as it has a door over the top. Buttons the female is hard to get hold of when it is time to go inside for the night. I would be worried in case foxes got them so they go indoors at night. They were really cross with me tonight when I eventually got them in. I went to give them some food and when I spoke to them as I usually do they just gave me a look and then they both turned their back to me!! I guess I was not popular. I have a retired greyhound called Jet staying with me until Friday. He is really interested in the rabbits, I have to keep an eye on him. He does not frighten them at all as they used to live with a fairly big black Labrador and they were accustomed to running around the dog all over his back and they looked so cute nestling up to him.
> 
> I noticed today that my magnolia flowers are now opening up, it must be the effect of the sunny days we have had this last week. The oriental poppies are just lovely, shame they do not last long


Golly, Dollyclaire! Your oriental poppies are in fine form. Mine are at the big bud stage but none of the 4 varieties are yet in flower. It is just that bit more cool by the sea so perhaps that's the reason why they're a little later than yours. I thought I was going to become 'the amazing human casserole' yesterday! I had to don the bee suit and wellies to do my weekly hive inspection and even though I delayed doing it until 4pm, when some of the heat had gone from the air, I was still very hot. My, but those bees can work and I saw lovely honey in the process of being made. I was 'a smiling casserole', I can assure you. I'd better take life more gently today, otherwise I'll be like a washed out rag from over-work so I'll make a list of things that need bought at various local shops and do those jobs this morning. Things like buying citric acid so that I have enough to make elderflower cordial and labels for the bottles. Oh I love making syrups for cool drinks!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> good day all, have coffee and this is a beautiful day. sun and almost cold, so nice can do anything you want on day like today. My DS and family are still here and I am enjoying my GS, he is 16 and I love to talk to him LOLLOL.
> I pray all are well, and feeling better then yesterday. have not been home much so try to catch up when I can. having a ball, now to try to catch up.


Sounds great. Enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

EJS said:


> I over did it yesterday and was so tired last night I fell asleep reading. Spent 5 hours in town. Had DD2 and little Georgia with me. Found some Peaches and Creme I liked for trying to make crochet versions of the Stay On Bib. I have some grocery shopping to do later today though.
> I finished a blue puppy for DGS and he loves it. He did have me do a little modification on it as I did not put a mouth on it and he insisted it needed one. What can I say? When he is right~he is right.


Very cute


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. my mishap was really unavoidable, getting up from the couch last night to head off to bed, I was carrying my knitting bag and a glass of tea (taking that to the kitchen of course) anyway, long story short, my leg gave way, it was like in slow motion, I felt myself going to the right side and I just couldn't stop or grab onto anything. C was in the recliner with her lap top open and all I could see was that I was going to break the top of her lap top if I hit it. So, instead I hit the coffee table, didn't break the glass (thank you Lord) and no, nothing is broken on me either :thumbup: I am stiff and sore this morning, mainly in the middle of my back where I hit the table. I think I hit my head on my wood sewing bucket, I know I knocked it over (it stands on 3 legs was my grandmothers) I have a small lump but the headache went away before I went to sleep last night.
> All said and done, looking back it was a bit comical, nothing was seriously hurt and I am truly fine. I mainly didn't feel like driving today and especially getting in and out of my truck, LOL.
> Have a fantastic day in all that you do.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good grief !! Sorry to hear about you acrobatic mishap.  
Take care and mend quickly.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Good evening Sugarsugar from a good morning in Belfast. Gorgeously sunny here. A little cooler with you? Now from some breakfast and perhaps 10 minutes with the knitting!!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see the rabbits outside! I have ordered a run for them which can be attached to their hutch. This will make it much easier to get hold of them as it has a door over the top. Buttons the female is hard to get hold of when it is time to go inside for the night. I would be worried in case foxes got them so they go indoors at night. They were really cross with me tonight when I eventually got them in. I went to give them some food and when I spoke to them as I usually do they just gave me a look and then they both turned their back to me!! I guess I was not popular. I have a retired greyhound called Jet staying with me until Friday. He is really interested in the rabbits, I have to keep an eye on him. He does not frighten them at all as they used to live with a fairly big black Labrador and they were accustomed to running around the dog all over his back and they looked so cute nestling up to him.
> 
> I noticed today that my magnolia flowers are now opening up, it must be the effect of the sunny days we have had this last week. The oriental poppies are just lovely, shame they do not last long


Cute rabbits., and lovely flowers. 
:thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you Amy for your kind words. They do mean a lot to me as does everyone elses' words of support.
> 
> Curious thing, I have absolutely no desire to go back drinking and that is a good thing, given my alcoholism. I think I like being 31 years sober! hmmmmm, I have gone to AA meetings though and that has helped. You KTPers all rock in my books. (hahhaha, I love the rock and roll.........at times........) Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Good evening Sugarsugar from a good morning in Belfast. Gorgeously sunny here. A little cooler with you? Now from some breakfast and perhaps 10 minutes with the knitting!!


Hello there... Yes it was 15c today and no sun to be seen. But then it is the start of Winter i guess. Enjoy your sunshine


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> For all the coffee drinkers.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The flowers and the rabbits look lovely!


They do indeed, wish I had some.

Tessa


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Golly, Dollyclaire! Your oriental poppies are in fine form. Mine are at the big bud stage but none of the 4 varieties are yet in flower. It is just that bit more cool by the sea so perhaps that's the reason why they're a little later than yours. I thought I was going to become 'the amazing human casserole' yesterday! I had to don the bee suit and wellies to do my weekly hive inspection and even though I delayed doing it until 4pm, when some of the heat had gone from the air, I was still very hot. My, but those bees can work and I saw lovely honey in the process of being made. I was 'a smiling casserole', I can assure you. I'd better take life more gently today, otherwise I'll be like a washed out rag from over-work so I'll make a list of things that need bought at various local shops and do those jobs this morning. Things like buying citric acid so that I have enough to make elderflower cordial and labels for the bottles. Oh I love making syrups for cool drinks!!


I perhaps spoke too soon when I said it had been sunny the last couple of days - it is rather damp this morning but then the plants will be glad of the water so must not grumble. You made me smile at your description of a 'smiling casserole' , hopefully a quieter day will help to refresh you. I love elderflower cordials, I buy them, never thought of making them. My grandmother used to make elderflower wine I think it was, not sure, I only know as a very small child I did not like the taste. I bought a pomegranate and elderflower cordial last week, very nice with cold soda water from the fridge, really refreshing. I am going to the farm shop on Loch Lomond this morning so will be able to buy some more. Loch Lomond is just 20 minutes away on the other side of the hill so not far to go.
Here is a different view of the garden, the azaleas are in bloom as well as the rhododendrons


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I perhaps spoke too soon when I said it had been sunny the last couple of days - it is rather damp this morning but then the plants will be glad of the water so must not grumble. You made me smile at your description of a 'smiling casserole' , hopefully a quieter day will help to refresh you. I love elderflower cordials, I buy them, never thought of making them. My grandmother used to make elderflower wine I think it was, not sure, I only know as a very small child I did not like the taste. I bought a pomegranate and elderflower cordial last week, very nice with cold soda water from the fridge, really refreshing. I am going to the farm shop on Loch Lomond this morning so will be able to buy some more. Loch Lomond is just 20 minutes away on the other side of the hill so not far to go.
> Here is a different view of the garden, the azaleas are in bloom as well as the rhododendrons


Love your garden and look how close you are to the water.! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I perhaps spoke too soon when I said it had been sunny the last couple of days - it is rather damp this morning but then the plants will be glad of the water so must not grumble. You made me smile at your description of a 'smiling casserole' , hopefully a quieter day will help to refresh you. I love elderflower cordials, I buy them, never thought of making them. My grandmother used to make elderflower wine I think it was, not sure, I only know as a very small child I did not like the taste. I bought a pomegranate and elderflower cordial last week, very nice with cold soda water from the fridge, really refreshing. I am going to the farm shop on Loch Lomond this morning so will be able to buy some more. Loch Lomond is just 20 minutes away on the other side of the hill so not far to go.
> Here is a different view of the garden, the azaleas are in bloom as well as the rhododendrons


Your garden looks so lovely!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Made it to my DS's early this afternoon. Stopped at the store and bought veggies and fruit for this week. Roasted some tonight. Going to meet a feller KPer tomorrow, then awards ceremony Thursday, possibly meeting another KPer on Friday, then Saturday going to Hartford to meet a few down there and Sunday the dance recital. Busy vacation this time.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, Marianne. Rest up and take care. Glad it wasn't too bad.
> 
> ...


what a wonderful collection- how nice of DD to think of you and get them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne I do hope you are feeling better by now - and well enough to feel up to driving again soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thought you might like to see the rabbits outside! I have ordered a run for them which can be attached to their hutch. This will make it much easier to get hold of them as it has a door over the top. Buttons the female is hard to get hold of when it is time to go inside for the night. I would be worried in case foxes got them so they go indoors at night. They were really cross with me tonight when I eventually got them in. I went to give them some food and when I spoke to them as I usually do they just gave me a look and then they both turned their back to me!! I guess I was not popular. I have a retired greyhound called Jet staying with me until Friday. He is really interested in the rabbits, I have to keep an eye on him. He does not frighten them at all as they used to live with a fairly big black Labrador and they were accustomed to running around the dog all over his back and they looked so cute nestling up to him.
> 
> I noticed today that my magnolia flowers are now opening up, it must be the effect of the sunny days we have had this last week. The oriental poppies are just lovely, shame they do not last long


Cute rabbits with their lop ears.
When we have our daughters rabbit she knows that she is to go into her hutch so after a few token runs round the yard (and this is easy as the yard is very small) she hops in. But she is funny some nights- I think she likes to be in there at night so very happy to go in but just has to have us chase her for a short while!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I perhaps spoke too soon when I said it had been sunny the last couple of days - it is rather damp this morning but then the plants will be glad of the water so must not grumble. You made me smile at your description of a 'smiling casserole' , hopefully a quieter day will help to refresh you. I love elderflower cordials, I buy them, never thought of making them. My grandmother used to make elderflower wine I think it was, not sure, I only know as a very small child I did not like the taste. I bought a pomegranate and elderflower cordial last week, very nice with cold soda water from the fridge, really refreshing. I am going to the farm shop on Loch Lomond this morning so will be able to buy some more. Loch Lomond is just 20 minutes away on the other side of the hill so not far to go.
> Here is a different view of the garden, the azaleas are in bloom as well as the rhododendrons


What a lovely looking garden- and a lovely spot as well. But then Scotland is so beautiful


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Your garden looks so lovely!


Thanks Julie, I have had to get some help with it now as it is far too much for me. I can manage if Robert the Gardner comes once a month and gives it a real blitz. I do enjoy a bit of weeding but have to do it sitting down on the ground now but I shuffle along on my bottom. Solway the mini long haired daschund spelling? Is coming at the weekend for 2 weeks while his owners are away on a cruise. They only have to go from here on the ferry across the water then a short taxi ride to the cruise terminal and then board the ship. No hassle at all and we can wave to them as they sail past my house. I can actually cross the road and get down to the shore which is more shingle and a few rocks than a beach. The hills you see at the end of the garden is over at Dunoon near to where the US submarine base was at Holy Loch. When I am weeding I sit on one of those padded beach mats and it is always a struggle to get enough to sit on as Solway likes to stretch out on it especially if it is sunny!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cute rabbits with their lop ears.
> When we have our daughters rabbit she knows that she is to go into her hutch so after a few token runs round the yard (and this is easy as the yard is very small) she hops in. But she is funny some nights- I think she likes to be in there at night so very happy to go in but just has to have us chase her for a short while!


I know exactly what you mean, I am convinced that Buttons was laughing at my efforts to catch her! They will not be going out today as it is very damp and I am away most of the day on various errands. I am a bit unsure about leaving them out if I am not around as I am very conscious that M is looking forward to getting them back when she returns to the UK in 2015


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The baby Opsrey is being fed right now


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Let us know how you manage blocking while you are on holiday. The supplies are available to buy over here but you won't want to buy another set. It could be interesting to see what you invent.


I will get photos of it when I block it and post them if I can.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another photo from the ocean this time, looking towards Kaikoura.


That is a beautiful picture.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I perhaps spoke too soon when I said it had been sunny the last couple of days - it is rather damp this morning but then the plants will be glad of the water so must not grumble. You made me smile at your description of a 'smiling casserole' , hopefully a quieter day will help to refresh you. I love elderflower cordials, I buy them, never thought of making them. My grandmother used to make elderflower wine I think it was, not sure, I only know as a very small child I did not like the taste. I bought a pomegranate and elderflower cordial last week, very nice with cold soda water from the fridge, really refreshing. I am going to the farm shop on Loch Lomond this morning so will be able to buy some more. Loch Lomond is just 20 minutes away on the other side of the hill so not far to go.
> Here is a different view of the garden, the azaleas are in bloom as well as the rhododendrons


Your garden is lovely. Mine is pretty sad looking right now, they are being redone so are not at their best. I am down sizing most of them. Large pots on the deck means less weeding for me to do. :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought I'd share. Born yesterday afternoon, proud mum with grand daughter (standing) and new baby. I haven't checked so not sure if it is male or female. Mum and baby


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Made it to my DS's early this afternoon. Stopped at the store and bought veggies and fruit for this week. Roasted some tonight. Going to meet a feller KPer tomorrow, then awards ceremony Thursday, possibly meeting another KPer on Friday, then Saturday going to Hartford to meet a few down there and Sunday the dance recital. Busy vacation this time.
> 
> Hope you are feeling better, Marianne. Rest up and take care. Glad it wasn't too bad.
> 
> ...


WOW!! What a 'haul'....sounds like you're pretty set for needles for a while!
I know you're enjoying your busy vacation!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I perhaps spoke too soon when I said it had been sunny the last couple of days - it is rather damp this morning but then the plants will be glad of the water so must not grumble. You made me smile at your description of a 'smiling casserole' , hopefully a quieter day will help to refresh you. I love elderflower cordials, I buy them, never thought of making them. My grandmother used to make elderflower wine I think it was, not sure, I only know as a very small child I did not like the taste. I bought a pomegranate and elderflower cordial last week, very nice with cold soda water from the fridge, really refreshing. I am going to the farm shop on Loch Lomond this morning so will be able to buy some more. Loch Lomond is just 20 minutes away on the other side of the hill so not far to go.
> Here is a different view of the garden, the azaleas are in bloom as well as the rhododendrons


Lovely garden and what a view you have!! I'd never leave home...I'd hire someone to even shop for me!!
LOL!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share. Born yesterday afternoon, proud mum with grand daughter (standing) and new baby. I haven't checked so not sure if it is male or female. Mum and baby


Oh, how cute!!! When I was growing up, there was a dairy barn across the road....country, not city, therefore, NOT street!! And I loved it when the cows were in the front pasture so we could see them. 
JUneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Oh, how cute!!! When I was growing up, there was a dairy barn across the road....country, not city, therefore, NOT street!! And I loved it when the cows were in the front pasture so we could see them.
> JUneK


I know what you mean. I love to see the cows out in the field, when I can't see them I worry they might have gotten out. I will start training the new calves to come to my voice and the bell. Most of them even the bull, will follow me anywhere around the field.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lovely garden



dollyclaire said:


> I perhaps spoke too soon when I said it had been sunny the last couple of days - it is rather damp this morning but then the plants will be glad of the water so must not grumble. You made me smile at your description of a 'smiling casserole' , hopefully a quieter day will help to refresh you. I love elderflower cordials, I buy them, never thought of making them. My grandmother used to make elderflower wine I think it was, not sure, I only know as a very small child I did not like the taste. I bought a pomegranate and elderflower cordial last week, very nice with cold soda water from the fridge, really refreshing. I am going to the farm shop on Loch Lomond this morning so will be able to buy some more. Loch Lomond is just 20 minutes away on the other side of the hill so not far to go.
> Here is a different view of the garden, the azaleas are in bloom as well as the rhododendrons


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I use a non-foaming wall wash (TCP) that is designed to remove grease and excess oils from walls to prepare for painting. This gets all the gunk off without soaking into the wood -- then I use a good car paste wax to buff them down. I have used oil products but they seem to dry unevenly and I find that more crud accumulates on the oil.



purl2diva said:


> I am working on this as well. May I ask what products you use for cleaning and waxing?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That looks like a big calf!! I always like seeing the newborn animals.



NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share. Born yesterday afternoon, proud mum with grand daughter (standing) and new baby. I haven't checked so not sure if it is male or female. Mum and baby


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your garden!



jknappva said:


> Lovely garden and what a view you have!! I'd never leave home...I'd hire someone to even shop for me!!
> LOL!
> JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I perhaps spoke too soon when I said it had been sunny the last couple of days - it is rather damp this morning but then the plants will be glad of the water so must not grumble. You made me smile at your description of a 'smiling casserole' , hopefully a quieter day will help to refresh you. I love elderflower cordials, I buy them, never thought of making them. My grandmother used to make elderflower wine I think it was, not sure, I only know as a very small child I did not like the taste. I bought a pomegranate and elderflower cordial last week, very nice with cold soda water from the fridge, really refreshing. I am going to the farm shop on Loch Lomond this morning so will be able to buy some more. Loch Lomond is just 20 minutes away on the other side of the hill so not far to go.
> Here is a different view of the garden, the azaleas are in bloom as well as the rhododendrons


What a nice place to sit and just relax. Beautiful lovely flowers, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a lovely garden dollyclaire.



dollyclaire said:


> I perhaps spoke too soon when I said it had been sunny the last couple of days - it is rather damp this morning but then the plants will be glad of the water so must not grumble. You made me smile at your description of a 'smiling casserole' , hopefully a quieter day will help to refresh you. I love elderflower cordials, I buy them, never thought of making them. My grandmother used to make elderflower wine I think it was, not sure, I only know as a very small child I did not like the taste. I bought a pomegranate and elderflower cordial last week, very nice with cold soda water from the fridge, really refreshing. I am going to the farm shop on Loch Lomond this morning so will be able to buy some more. Loch Lomond is just 20 minutes away on the other side of the hill so not far to go.
> Here is a different view of the garden, the azaleas are in bloom as well as the rhododendrons


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Have my coffee, ready to start my day. Sunny and cool, doing house work, after family left, putting things back in order, LOL LOL miss them already, but on with my day. Talk later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Precious.



NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share. Born yesterday afternoon, proud mum with grand daughter (standing) and new baby. I haven't checked so not sure if it is male or female. Mum and baby


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share. Born yesterday afternoon, proud mum with grand daughter (standing) and new baby. I haven't checked so not sure if it is male or female. Mum and baby


WOW, so cute nice pitcher, love it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We are in for thunderstorms the rest of the week until Saturday. Understandably Marianne will not be heading down here; roads just get too bad and are winding around in the mountains so unless you must get out it is best not to be on the roads. Also contacted Sue and suggested we also reschedule our get together due to the weather. Since I got up super early and did a little grocery shopping (back home by 7:30) I think I'm going to go lay down for a bit more rest. Peace be with you all and those needing healing I'm sending you prayers for healing. Hugs. Gweniepooh


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sometiems these notifications are very odd. One just came through and at least 2 1/2 hours since the first post was made after my last one- wondered why you lot had all been so quite (mind you there was a very long gap between mine and hte next so you were quite)! And over a page. So no idea where they went to- and other times they come almost as soon as posted. Notice the same thing with the digest some days it is up almost as soon as it posted and other times it takes hours before I get my email notification.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That looks like a big calf!! I always like seeing the newborn animals.


The father is big, he is a Hereford red angus mix. She is going to be a good size.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Have my coffee, ready to start my day. Sunny and cool, doing house work, after family left, putting things back in order, LOL LOL miss them already, but on with my day. Talk later.


YOu have a good day. I always miss bunch when they all leave after the 4th of July week end, the house feels empty for about a week.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Precious.


Thanks. It is a girl like I had thought, just needed to check to make sure.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

ptofValerie said:
 

> Golly, Dollyclaire! Your oriental poppies are in fine form. Mine are at the big bud stage but none of the 4 varieties are yet in flower. It is just that bit more cool by the sea so perhaps that's the reason why they're a little later than yours. I thought I was going to become 'the amazing human casserole' yesterday! I had to don the bee suit and wellies to do my weekly hive inspection and even though I delayed doing it until 4pm, when some of the heat had gone from the air, I was still very hot. My, but those bees can work and I saw lovely honey in the process of being made. I was 'a smiling casserole', I can assure you. I'd better take life more gently today, otherwise I'll be like a washed out rag from over-work so I'll make a list of things that need bought at various local shops and do those jobs this morning. Things like buying citric acid so that I have enough to make elderflower cordial and labels for the bottles. Oh I love making syrups for cool drinks!!


Elderflower cordial?? Sounds interesting would you be willing to share your receipt, please?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now that they are coming in nicely I am heading off to bed! Now have two notifications for the 4 posts since mine.
I assume that as calves theit is only one way to tell boys and girls apart?
And the difgest notification has just come through- at least 4 hours since I read it.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I perhaps spoke too soon when I said it had been sunny the last couple of days - it is rather damp this morning but then the plants will be glad of the water so must not grumble. You made me smile at your description of a 'smiling casserole' , hopefully a quieter day will help to refresh you. I love elderflower cordials, I buy them, never thought of making them. My grandmother used to make elderflower wine I think it was, not sure, I only know as a very small child I did not like the taste. I bought a pomegranate and elderflower cordial last week, very nice with cold soda water from the fridge, really refreshing. I am going to the farm shop on Loch Lomond this morning so will be able to buy some more. Loch Lomond is just 20 minutes away on the other side of the hill so not far to go.
> Here is a different view of the garden, the azaleas are in bloom as well as the rhododendrons


Beautiful.. just simply beautiful and peaceful.. would love to sit with a cuppa and my knitting there.. :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Marianne I do hope you are feeling better by now - and well enough to feel up to driving again soon.


I'm afraid not today.. though I may be making a trip to the doctor to check my upper back area.. C says I have a nasty bruise and there is a bump forming.. best get this checked out.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning everyone!!! I have had to delay my visit with Gwen for a day or two.. had a slight mishap last night and not up to driving just yet, LOL. I'm fine just a bit sore is all.
> All the talk about cats and dogs, I grew up with both, always wanted a bird but my mom was terrified of them and after she left my dad didn't want to fool with one. I did get a goldfish for my room so that was okay. I've always had a dog or a cat and sometimes both, right now we have 3 dogs one is fairly good sized and young and playful, the second is a bit smaller old, gray and such a dear old soul he is 15, still very protective of us, the last but not least is my baby girl who is almost 14 a small (but overweight) shi-tzu, we have the hair as our battle, mainly from Cassie the young one.. but we are very aware and cleaning is a regular daily affair. Not sure if I will ever get another animal when my two older babies cross over the Rainbow bridge, feel I'm getting a bit old to be taking care of and training another.
> I need to go lay back down.. will probably prop up and knit a bit.. LOL.
> Have a safe and wonderful day!!!!


Hope the soreness goes soon, Marianne!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thanks Julie, I have had to get some help with it now as it is far too much for me. I can manage if Robert the Gardner comes once a month and gives it a real blitz. I do enjoy a bit of weeding but have to do it sitting down on the ground now but I shuffle along on my bottom. Solway the mini long haired daschund spelling? Is coming at the weekend for 2 weeks while his owners are away on a cruise. They only have to go from here on the ferry across the water then a short taxi ride to the cruise terminal and then board the ship. No hassle at all and we can wave to them as they sail past my house. I can actually cross the road and get down to the shore which is more shingle and a few rocks than a beach. The hills you see at the end of the garden is over at Dunoon near to where the US submarine base was at Holy Loch. When I am weeding I sit on one of those padded beach mats and it is always a struggle to get enough to sit on as Solway likes to stretch out on it especially if it is sunny!


It brings tears to my eyes that you are so close to where my early years were spent- I knew that- but it still makes me homesick thinking of those beautiful shores. We had such a quick trip down to Campbeltown- Southend, Ruthie and I, but I am so glad we got there- I can sort of wave to you in my memories! I do hope that ankle of yours is all recovered from the boating/ferry mishap! I think it is such a good idea 'baby sitting' the animals! I am sure the rabbits will enjoy their extended quarters! Take Care!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> That is a beautiful picture.


There are so many beauties coming from this website! Wouldn't it be wonderful if sharing them encourages someone to go and see for themselves!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> I over did it yesterday and was so tired last night I fell asleep reading. Spent 5 hours in town. Had DD2 and little Georgia with me. Found some Peaches and Creme I liked for trying to make crochet versions of the Stay On Bib. I have some grocery shopping to do later today though.
> I finished a blue puppy for DGS and he loves it. He did have me do a little modification on it as I did not put a mouth on it and he insisted it needed one. What can I say? When he is right~he is right.


The puppy's gorgeous, is there a pattern for him?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share. Born yesterday afternoon, proud mum with grand daughter (standing) and new baby. I haven't checked so not sure if it is male or female. Mum and baby


Idyllic!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi Kate! Must contact you at some point! Probably when I get back from Aussie. It is so lovely seeing Luke in his 'wedding finery' from one avatar changer to another!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another photo from the ocean this time, looking towards Kaikoura.


Wow!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share. Born yesterday afternoon, proud mum with grand daughter (standing) and new baby. I haven't checked so not sure if it is male or female. Mum and baby


Aaaw!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Kate! Must contact you at some point! Probably when I get back from Aussie. It is so lovely seeing Luke in his 'wedding finery' from one avatar changer to another!!!!!


We're off to Madeira next Monday for a week. Think you'll be away by the time I get back? (17th) Hope it all goes well for you and everything gets resolved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're off to Madeira next Monday for a week. Think you'll be away by the time I get back? (17th) Hope it all goes well for you and everything gets resolved.


have a wonderful trip! yes I leave on the 16th! back on the 26th. It will be interesting to see if I am able to accomplish anything!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> have a wonderful trip! yes I leave on the 16th! back on the 26th. It will be interesting to see if I am able to accomplish anything!


At least you'll be able to see Fale and gauge better how he really feels about staying (or otherwise) in Australia.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share. Born yesterday afternoon, proud mum with grand daughter (standing) and new baby. I haven't checked so not sure if it is male or female. Mum and baby


Oh how wonderful... I miss having farm animals.. grew up with horses, cows, , goats and rabbits. Have always dreamed of having a mini farm of my own. Now that I've gotten older, realize that will probably never happen, besides taking care of them by myself would leave little time for knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I use a non-foaming wall wash (TCP) that is designed to remove grease and excess oils from walls to prepare for painting. This gets all the gunk off without soaking into the wood -- then I use a good car paste wax to buff them down. I have used oil products but they seem to dry unevenly and I find that more crud accumulates on the oil.


I was about to suggest this for a cleaner..I have used it many times on my cabinets, never thought of the car wax though.. thanks for that tip :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are in for thunderstorms the rest of the week until Saturday. Understandably Marianne will not be heading down here; roads just get too bad and are winding around in the mountains so unless you must get out it is best not to be on the roads. Also contacted Sue and suggested we also reschedule our get together due to the weather. Since I got up super early and did a little grocery shopping (back home by 7:30) I think I'm going to go lay down for a bit more rest. Peace be with you all and those needing healing I'm sending you prayers for healing. Hugs. Gweniepooh


It's so humid here that the deck is dripping and we haven't had any rain as yet, LOL. Arthur is visiting big time! C is going to make a store run for the rest of the week's grocery supplies.. I'm going to head to my bed for awhile with my best friend, the heating pad :lol: :roll: :thumbup: Dr just called and I can be seen at 1 pm.. YEAH! 
Hugs to everyone and please be safe, haven't watched the news so not sure what weather is hitting where.. keeping all in prayers for healing and for safe keeping :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Julie, just realized that my comment about your picture did not post.. it is just breathtaking.. I would so love to visit your area, so many beautiful sights and the ocean.. I do so miss the ocean.. but when I am away from the mountains I miss them also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> At least you'll be able to see Fale and gauge better how he really feels about staying (or otherwise) in Australia.


that is mainly what I am hoping! And to establish reasonable grounds for discussion with Lupe!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Julie, just realized that my comment about your picture did not post.. it is just breathtaking.. I would so love to visit your area, so many beautiful sights and the ocean.. I do so miss the ocean.. but when I am away from the mountains I miss them also.


we all have our dreams , don't we, Dear?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

So, you went out to check the gender! Welcome little Miss!! Poor Mom...guess the birth went well though.



NanaCaren said:


> The father is big, he is a Hereford red angus mix. She is going to be a good size.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hope Doctor's report is good---get better soon.



Marianne818 said:


> I'm afraid not today.. though I may be making a trip to the doctor to check my upper back area.. C says I have a nasty bruise and there is a bump forming.. best get this checked out.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> We are in for thunderstorms the rest of the week until Saturday. Understandably Marianne will not be heading down here; roads just get too bad and are winding around in the mountains so unless you must get out it is best not to be on the roads. Also contacted Sue and suggested we also reschedule our get together due to the weather. Since I got up super early and did a little grocery shopping (back home by 7:30) I think I'm going to go lay down for a bit more rest. Peace be with you all and those needing healing I'm sending you prayers for healing. Hugs. Gweniepooh


WOW! You really got an early start this morning. Thank goodness, I don't have to do the shopping. Since my daughter does the cooking, it makes sense that she does the shopping. I only shop if I want yarn and knitting supplies or just fun things!
Sorry that the weather is messing up your knitting/visiting time with friends....that's a bummer!
Harborfest is a festival in Norfolk this weekend...seems like it rains almost every year. Yep, sure enough, it's in the forecast. Probably that same weather system that you're dealing with.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm afraid not today.. though I may be making a trip to the doctor to check my upper back area.. C says I have a nasty bruise and there is a bump forming.. best get this checked out.


I'm sorry to hear that your fall might have more consequences that you hadn't thought of. And yes, it pays to have the back checked out. I fell on a freshly waxed floor years ago...and yes, I was the dummy that had just waxed it. Couldn't figure out why my back hurt for so long. After an x-ray, found out I had a broken bone. Was on crutches and out of work for about 6 weeks! Take care of yourself! 
Hugs and prayers it's nothing serious but a big bruise!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> It's so humid here that the deck is dripping and we haven't had any rain as yet, LOL. Arthur is visiting big time! C is going to make a store run for the rest of the week's grocery supplies.. I'm going to head to my bed for awhile with my best friend, the heating pad :lol: :roll: :thumbup: Dr just called and I can be seen at 1 pm.. YEAH!
> Hugs to everyone and please be safe, haven't watched the news so not sure what weather is hitting where.. keeping all in prayers for healing and for safe keeping :thumbup:


Glad you didn't have to wait for an appt. with the dr. Let us know what he says.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Just decided that this is what's for dinner/lunch/breakfast next week from Just a Pinch website.

Slow Cooker Shredded Taco Chicken
added by Karie Houghton

We had this super duper easy flavorful chicken in several different meals this weekend. Friday Dinner: Chicken & Black Bean Soft Tacos Saturday Lunch: Taco Chicken & Avocado Sandwiches Sunday Breakfast: Southwest Omelets Sunday Dinner: Chicken & Lime Enchiladas Make todaycook easily tomorrow!

Cook time: 6 Hr Prep time: 5 Min
Ingredients 
6 medium boneless skinless chicken breasts

1 Tbsp chili powder

1 tsp cumin

1 tsp seasoning salt

1 tsp black pepper

1 tsp white pepper

1/2 tsp paprika

1/2 tsp chipotle

1/4 tsp red pepper flakes

1/4 tsp oregano

1 c chicken broth
Directions
1. Put all ingredients into the slow cooker. Cook on high for 3 hours or low for 6 hours.

2. Using a fork, shred chicken. Taco seasoned chicken can be used in a number of recipes


This can be used in so many ways!! Now I have to find a jambalaya recipe.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good morning/evening to you all

Dollyclaire--your garden is cause for envy. Landscaping is not my forte at all; with all the other time-consuming obligations around here, we barely have time to keep the grass mowed. I haven't knitted in days!! And the view is awesome--to think you can see that anytime you choose. WOW!!

Caren--I haven't seen pastures and such lovely animals since I lived in Virginia. I can scarcely believe that it has been nearly 18 years since that experience or that we've actually lived in just one house for this time. Very unusual experience for us.

Marianne--sorry about the fall. Hoping that the Dr. can help you take care of the situation with your back.

It sure seems lonesome without Sam joining in from time to time.

Susan (DD#2) and I cooked for the food ministry again last night. Very few showed up and we had cooked a huge amount of chicken and rice casserole with a veg side dish. Some were very picky about eating the casserole, so lI guess that they weren't too terribly hungry. We had probably 2/3 left over and some workers were going out to a "tent city" and those who might be on the streets to see if any were in need of a meal. Next time at the first of the month, we'll know not to prepare for so many.

Tim's last grade report for this year came in yesterday. Again, he scored straight 'A's--the highest possible grade (for those across either of the 'ponds' which surround us here.) I know I'm bragging, but the early prognoses given us was for so much even attending regular classes along with his peers. He will enter high school next year--turns 15 years next month.

Caren and Julie--I certainly do wish and pray for safe trips and a productive outcome for the situation involving Fale and Lupe. I know it is wearing and wearying, Julie.

More later, Ohio Joy


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I perhaps spoke too soon when I said it had been sunny the last couple of days - it is rather damp this morning but then the plants will be glad of the water so must not grumble. You made me smile at your description of a 'smiling casserole' , hopefully a quieter day will help to refresh you. I love elderflower cordials, I buy them, never thought of making them. My grandmother used to make elderflower wine I think it was, not sure, I only know as a very small child I did not like the taste. I bought a pomegranate and elderflower cordial last week, very nice with cold soda water from the fridge, really refreshing. I am going to the farm shop on Loch Lomond this morning so will be able to buy some more. Loch Lomond is just 20 minutes away on the other side of the hill so not far to go.
> Here is a different view of the garden, the azaleas are in bloom as well as the rhododendrons


You have a lovely garden and you get to sit, knit and watch the water! The best of all worlds.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share. Born yesterday afternoon, proud mum with grand daughter (standing) and new baby. I haven't checked so not sure if it is male or female. Mum and baby


Oh I wish I was there! I love baby farm animals! I have always been partial to calves.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh how wonderful... I miss having farm animals.. grew up with horses, cows, , goats and rabbits. Have always dreamed of having a mini farm of my own. Now that I've gotten older, realize that will probably never happen, besides taking care of them by myself would leave little time for knitting :thumbup:


That is funny I never wanted to have a farm. My sister had one for a few years had to give it up, allergies. I swore most of my life it was not for me. When the teens all move out I will likely get rid of the animals and just have a market garden instead. Easier for me to take care of.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> So, you went out to check the gender! Welcome little Miss!! Poor Mom...guess the birth went well though.


Yes I checked the gender am very happy it was a girl, they were mostly boys the past 2 years. This mum is great she had very easy births. The one still to have hers sometimes has trouble.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Aaaw!


  Thanks. 
Love your new avatar, Luke is getting more handsome.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim's last grade report for this year came in yesterday. Again, he scored straight 'A's--the highest possible grade (for those across either of the 'ponds' which surround us here.) I know I'm bragging, but the early prognoses given us was for so much even attending regular classes along with his peers. He will enter high school next year--turns 15 years next month.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Well done Tim!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> YOu have a good day. I always miss bunch when they all leave after the 4th of July week end, the house feels empty for about a week.


YES!!!! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Of course you're bragging and you should be...Go get 'em, Tim and have fun as well as work hard in H.S.



KateB said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Tim's last grade report for this year came in yesterday. Again, he scored straight 'A's--the highest possible grade (for those across either of the 'ponds' which surround us here.) I know I'm bragging, but the early prognoses given us was for so much even attending regular classes along with his peers. He will enter high school next year--turns 15 years next month.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good morning/evening to you all
> 
> Dollyclaire--your garden is cause for envy. Landscaping is not my forte at all; with all the other time-consuming obligations around here, we barely have time to keep the grass mowed. I haven't knitted in days!! And the view is awesome--to think you can see that anytime you choose. WOW!!
> 
> ...


Thanks, Joy! You must be so proud of how well Tim is doing at school- even though now you face the perplexities of his new aids over summer- hoping he rises to the new challenges- That was a lot of food to have left over- a lot of work for you both- but this is how one learns sometimes. A good thing there were others who might need the meal as well- not that I would wish being homeless on anyone- but there have to be ways of supporting our brothers and sisters less fortunate.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Here it is Carol:
> 
> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/


Thank you, Sandy!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> jheiens said:
> 
> 
> > Tim's last grade report for this year came in yesterday. Again, he scored straight 'A's--the highest possible grade (for those across either of the 'ponds' which surround us here.) I know I'm bragging, but the early prognoses given us was for so much even attending regular classes along with his peers. He will enter high school next year--turns 15 years next month.
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Here it is Carol:
> 
> http://burhou.livingislands.co.uk/


I went right there...alas....only wind, no puffins. Not even a rabbit or seagull. I'll keep checking. I really like live cams.
Of course, the best live cam is right outside one's door/window.  
Carol (IL)


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Zoe, thank you for sharing your photos of you and your son and husband. I love that I can now put a face to your name. Your son is handsome and it is obvious that you are proud of him.
> 
> I love the "celebration of life".... I think you have a good outlook and that will help you through this tough time.
> 
> Thoughts and prayers to you and your family at this difficult time.


HI AMY!!! I just downloaded the "Village Socks" pattern you posted   Nice to see you at the Tea Party 

dollyclaire - love the photos...lovely flowers/garden and those bunnies look oh soo soft 

Ohio Kathy - looks like you hit the jackpot there...don't you just love it? I hope they are all for you  

Caren - I am definitely that crying baby sometimes!!! Love the mama cow and babies 

Pontuf - thanks...love that little flower and now that it is sewn onto a pin, I will find lots of uses for it - not just on the shawl 

Zoe - keep up your good outlook on life. I know it has been tough on you but your positive outlook (and a little help from all your virtual friends) I hope keeps you smiling and finding all the good in life...lots of hugs to you!!!!!

Julie - what a beautiful picture of the mountains and the ocean!!! I am always fascinated by the beauty of it all. Being land-locked and in the plains, it is lovely to see other parts of the world 

Marianne - please take good care! I am the same way...don't want to make two trips when overloaded, I can do it in one - lol! Sounds like some "taking it easy" and knitting is your prescription for the day...after your trip to the doctor!

Rookie - I saw that recipe for the taco chicken today too  It does sound yummy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another photo from the ocean this time, looking towards Kaikoura.


Glorious photo, Lurker. Well timed getting the spray. I most often miss the spray. I don't anticipate well.
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> In relation to the infected computer, if you can, download AVG. Google free AVG and down load the free version, then run it. This will stop any further damage occurring to your data and operating system. Then your computer doc only has to repair the damage done. i.e. reformat you drive. This will allow you to use it until then.


ahhhhh...'twould be nice, but I can not even get into the computer. This is a really nasty virus. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I just wish I knew how I got it! :hunf: 
Anyway, busyworkerbee, thanks for the info.
Carol (IL)


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Your garden is lovely. Mine is pretty sad looking right now, they are being redone so are not at their best. I am down sizing most of them. Large pots on the deck means less weeding for me to do. :lol: :lol:


The last house I was in was mostly pots as the ground was so poor but I am gradually getting them emptied and planted. The only snag with pots is they do dry out quicker and need more watering than the garden does. I liked the tip given on here about the disposable nappies so will gradually get them put in the tubs that I am keeping. Pots on a deck are so versatile as you can easily move them around when you want. Anything for less weeding !! I am wondering if it is worth mulching the plants in the ground with ornamental bark, it is supposed to keep the weeds down I believe ? I am all for cutting down the weeding lol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> .
> Here is a different view of the garden, the azaleas are in bloom as well as the rhododendrons


What a beautiful spot! So lovely! Don't you just love being near water?
Carol (IL)


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share. Born yesterday afternoon, proud mum with grand daughter (standing) and new baby. I haven't checked so not sure if it is male or female. Mum and baby


Oh they are just gorgeous, there do not seem to be as much cattle here as there were where I lived in Fife which is on the east coast of Scotland. Mind you it is a lot flatter over there where as the land is more suited to sheep here but we do have a farm nearby that farms deer. You can hear them calling at certain times, very noisy!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Beautiful.. just simply beautiful and peaceful.. would love to sit with a cuppa and my knitting there.. :thumbup:


Now that would be cool if you were all to come here for the knitapalooza spelling? next year.!!
The only snag is you definitely can not depend on the weather lol


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm afraid not today.. though I may be making a trip to the doctor to check my upper back area.. C says I have a nasty bruise and there is a bump forming.. best get this checked out.


Good idea....get it checked out. Better safe than sorry. Hot tea also is good!  Carol (IL)


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi all, I have been basically off line, and feel a little guilty to just jump in with a request......but I am !!

I bookmarked a cheese cake recipe from KTP March 29. The problem is I forgot to note the page # and there were 105 or so pages that week. So I hope some kind (and organized) soul out there will have the page number!!

You're the best!! TIA

shelty lover


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> that is mainly what I am hoping! And to establish reasonable grounds for discussion with Lupe!


Wishing you all kinds of good vibes for those discussions. All of our fingers and toes are crossed. Our love & hearts will be with you both.
Carol (IL)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> I went right there...alas....only wind, no puffins. Not even a rabbit or seagull. I'll keep checking. I really like live cams.
> Of course, the best live cam is right outside one's door/window.
> Carol (IL)


They're usually out when I check about 3:30 EDT. Looks like the day is almost over as the shadows are long. The last several days there are more out at that time than I've seen at any other time.
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> WOW! You really got an early start this morning. Thank goodness, I don't have to do the shopping. Since my daughter does the cooking, it makes sense that she does the shopping. I only shop if I want yarn and knitting supplies or just fun things!
> Sorry that the weather is messing up your knitting/visiting time with friends....that's a bummer!
> Harborfest is a festival in Norfolk this weekend...seems like it rains almost every year. Yep, sure enough, it's in the forecast. Probably that same weather system that you're dealing with.
> JuneK


My nephew lives in Norfolk....works for Norfolk Southern. Everytime the NS train passes by here in Ohio...we say there goes another pay check! He participated in the bicycle ride last weekend with the veterans who have sustained serious injuries but are working their way back. Several NS employees rode with them...he was one of them.
Carol (IL)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> My nephew lives in Norfolk....works for Norfolk Southern. Everytime the NS train passes by here in Ohio...we say there goes another pay check! He participated in the bicycle ride last weekend with the veterans who have sustained serious injuries but are working their way back. Several NS employees rode with them...he was one of them.
> Carol (IL)


How wonderful that he participated in such a worthy cause. I saw the pictures of the bike ride on the news. Seems like it's a small world sometimes, doesn't it!?
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Yea, Tim!!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jknappva said:


> How wonderful that he participated in such a worthy cause. I saw the pictures of the bike ride on the news. Seems like it's a small world sometimes, doesn't it!?
> JuneK


It sure is. We are contemplating passing thru Norfolk on our way to Florida in Sept. or October. He is a fairly newly-wed (3 years), and they just bought a townhouse in a new development. Have only seen the pictures. Need to see the real thing. Norfolk is also where his parents met. SIL was teaching at Norfolk State and Bro was in the Navy.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> HI AMY!!! I just downloaded the "Village Socks" pattern you posted   Nice to see you at the Tea Party
> 
> dollyclaire - love the photos...lovely flowers/garden and those bunnies look oh soo soft
> 
> ...


There is nowhere here much more than an hour, certainly as the crow flies, away by road, from the ocean- until you get to Queenstown, where because of the Alps- you have to go a very long way round to get to the WestCoast- but also some of our finest scenery in the Milford Sound with it's Mitre Peak and some beautiful waterfalls. Most of our cities and towns are coastal- so it is a very different experience for us! My problem is trying to imagine a land mass so great! I can translate it into ocean, because of having sailed both the Atlantic and the Pacific Oceans!
When do you go on your travels, Kathy?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Glorious photo, Lurker. Well timed getting the spray. I most often miss the spray. I don't anticipate well.
> Carol (IL)


I should mention that the Kaikoura photos I have been sharing are from the website of the company called Whale Watch that is based there- they are not mine- much as I would love to be able to claim them as my own work. I do feel that it helps to promote the area- few of the Whale photos have been really good compositions but when I see one I like I will post that, even though I know you have Whale watching enterprises in the States!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Wishing you all kinds of good vibes for those discussions. All of our fingers and toes are crossed. Our love & hearts will be with you both.
> Carol (IL)


Thank you so much, Carol!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yesterday at about 4 o'clock p.m., there were a lot of puffins and they were very active...a lot of fun to watch.



cmaliza said:


> I went right there...alas....only wind, no puffins. Not even a rabbit or seagull. I'll keep checking. I really like live cams.
> Of course, the best live cam is right outside one's door/window.
> Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday at about 4 o'clock p.m., there were a lot of puffins and they were very active...a lot of fun to watch.


it must vary according to where the Pufflings are in their progress, and because of being in the burrows we cant see them in the way they have been able to photograph the birds that build their nests on the surface. I imagine it will be much more exciting when the babies are big enough to come up out of the burrows, and are learning to fly!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Am finally caught up reading posts. Angie saw Dr. Monday for her broken ankle They took temporary cast off so the could xray her ankle, then put heavier one back on and reingorced bed & bathroom only. She has been restless but sleeping now. My little granddaughter and her cousin are home today. She had two new kittens, so they are keeoing them occupied. Have had a lot of back pain lately (have thought of Daralene and Strawberry4 often as I know they battle this. 
I have been working on my pair of socks on two 9" circulars. I have texted Sockit2me a couple of times and he has graciously helped. I am on my heelflap. I am dreading the Kitchener; however, the Springer video I am following uses the three needle bind off. I have ordered two sets of 12" circulasrs from Hiya Hiya. They only come in steel and I am used to bamboo but will see how this goes. Then want to try knitting 2 at a time on 2 ciculars to see which I like better. Think I am using Kroy yarn that I had and so far stripes are matching! Gotta run. Will write more later. Have long list I wrote in my book, so I am abreast of your needs and you are being lifted up. I continue to be exhausted but God continues to give me strength. So many of you here have much more major hurdles that I do. You are never alone! We all love you and are supporting you! I love you all so much and am so blessed to have you in my life...Betty


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

KateB said:


> The puppy's gorgeous, is there a pattern for him?


Yes there is, it is Puppy Love on www.redheart.com 
There is supposed to be a pair of puppies but I only have the one done.

EJ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Am finally caught up reading posts. Angie saw Dr. Monday for her broken ankle They took temporary cast off so the could xray her ankle, then put heavier one back on and reingorced bed & bathroom only. She has been restless but sleeping now. My little granddaughter and her cousin are home today. She had two new kittens, so they are keeoing them occupied. Have had a lot of back pain lately (have thought of Daralene and Strawberry4 often as I know they battle this.
> I have been working on my pair of socks on two 9" circulars. I have texted Sockit2me a couple of times and he has graciously helped. I am on my heelflap. I am dreading the Kitchener; however, the Springer video I am following uses the three needle bind off. I have ordered two sets of 12" circulasrs from Hiya Hiya. They only come in steel and I am used to bamboo but will see how this goes. Then want to try knitting 2 at a time on 2 ciculars to see which I like better. Think I am using Kroy yarn that I had and so far stripes are matching! Gotta run. Will write more later. Have long list I wrote in my book, so I am abreast of your needs and you are being lifted up. I continue to be exhausted but God continues to give me strength. So many of you here have much more major hurdles that I do. You are never alone! We all love you and are supporting you! I love you all so much and am so blessed to have you in my life...Betty


Betty! allow yourself to be exhausted- and maybe sleep sometimes- I know Angie needs you- but rest is so important. and here you are praying for so many others!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Betty, I'm exhausted just reading what all you do!! Please do try to find some down time to rest.. I do worry so about you! Keeping you and yours always in our prayers!

Dr says the lump/bump is a nerve that is causing the muscle to spasm into a not.. xray is clear, bruised area is very tender to the touch of course. I did sprain my ankle.. and there is some fluid on the knee.. hip is fine, has a bruise but that's about it. No sign of a concussion which I really didn't think I had.. :thumbup: :thumbup: A few days rest and ice and wrapping the ankle and all is well and good!! Will be having quick and easy dinners the next few days and lifting and reaching are suspended also. Mom promises to behave so we won't have to lift her, so saying a prayer for that for sure!!
Going to find a movie on Netflix and sit and knit, probably fall asleep, LOL.. 
Take care, surrounding you all in prayers.. hurry back Sam!!! 
M.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Betty, I'm exhausted just reading what all you do!! Please do try to find some down time to rest.. I do worry so about you! Keeping you and yours always in our prayers!
> 
> Dr says the lump/bump is a nerve that is causing the muscle to spasm into a not.. xray is clear, bruised area is very tender to the touch of course. I did sprain my ankle.. and there is some fluid on the knee.. hip is fine, has a bruise but that's about it. No sign of a concussion which I really didn't think I had.. :thumbup: :thumbup: A few days rest and ice and wrapping the ankle and all is well and good!! Will be having quick and easy dinners the next few days and lifting and reaching are suspended also. Mom promises to behave so we won't have to lift her, so saying a prayer for that for sure!!
> Going to find a movie on Netflix and sit and knit, probably fall asleep, LOL..
> ...


Glad to hear it is not a concussion! but do take care!- movie and knitting sounds good! And if you fall asleep, well your body needs it!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. my mishap was really unavoidable, getting up from the couch last night to head off to bed, I was carrying my knitting bag and a glass of tea (taking that to the kitchen of course) anyway, long story short, my leg gave way, it was like in slow motion, I felt myself going to the right side and I just couldn't stop or grab onto anything. C was in the recliner with her lap top open and all I could see was that I was going to break the top of her lap top if I hit it. So, instead I hit the coffee table, didn't break the glass (thank you Lord) and no, nothing is broken on me either :thumbup: I am stiff and sore this morning, mainly in the middle of my back where I hit the table. I think I hit my head on my wood sewing bucket, I know I knocked it over (it stands on 3 legs was my grandmothers) I have a small lump but the headache went away before I went to sleep last night.
> All said and done, looking back it was a bit comical, nothing was seriously hurt and I am truly fine. I mainly didn't feel like driving today and especially getting in and out of my truck, LOL.
> Have a fantastic day in all that you do.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


So sorry this happened Marianne. I think you belong in our family. We all get lots of laughs talking about our falls, many being in public. I used to say that the tour buses going by must have wondered about the lady lying on the ground...It was me in almost every country I visited when I was so sick. My balance was terrible that if I stepped on a crack down I would go.. Please take care dear friend. I know how hard it is for you to be still unless you are knitting, so may your health return soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thinking of you dear. It is exhausting caring for oneself, but then taking care of others when you are in pain yourself. Sorry to hear the back is bad. If you are lifting and supporting others then you may end up flat in bed. Life's demands are ceaseless and you are in the middle of a hard time. Sending you love and hugs along with lots of prayers.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

The Puffins are out right now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> It sure is. We are contemplating passing thru Norfolk on our way to Florida in Sept. or October. He is a fairly newly-wed (3 years), and they just bought a townhouse in a new development. Have only seen the pictures. Need to see the real thing. Norfolk is also where his parents met. SIL was teaching at Norfolk State and Bro was in the Navy.
> Carol (IL)


My husband was from Syracuse, NY...we met through a friend when he was in the Navy in Norfolk. Otherwise, we never would have met and married!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yesterday at about 4 o'clock p.m., there were a lot of puffins and they were very active...a lot of fun to watch.


Just checked the puffin site and not a one was out!! Surprising, since the last few days they've been very active this time of day!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Betty, I'm exhausted just reading what all you do!! Please do try to find some down time to rest.. I do worry so about you! Keeping you and yours always in our prayers!
> 
> Dr says the lump/bump is a nerve that is causing the muscle to spasm into a not.. xray is clear, bruised area is very tender to the touch of course. I did sprain my ankle.. and there is some fluid on the knee.. hip is fine, has a bruise but that's about it. No sign of a concussion which I really didn't think I had.. :thumbup: :thumbup: A few days rest and ice and wrapping the ankle and all is well and good!! Will be having quick and easy dinners the next few days and lifting and reaching are suspended also. Mom promises to behave so we won't have to lift her, so saying a prayer for that for sure!!
> Going to find a movie on Netflix and sit and knit, probably fall asleep, LOL..
> ...


Glad to hear that nothing is broken or concussed! That's always good news although the pain sure isn't. Praying you'll soon heal and be back to your usual active self. You need the down time!!!
We sure miss Sam, don't we??!
JuneK


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Just decided that this is what's for dinner/lunch/breakfast next week from Just a Pinch website.
> 
> Slow Cooker Shredded Taco Chicken
> added by Karie Houghton
> ...


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I should mention that the Kaikoura photos I have been sharing are from the website of the company called Whale Watch that is based there- they are not mine- much as I would love to be able to claim them as my own work. I do feel that it helps to promote the area- few of the Whale photos have been really good compositions but when I see one I like I will post that, even though I know you have Whale watching enterprises in the States![/quote
> 
> These are lovely shots--beautiful shades of blue.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share. Born yesterday afternoon, proud mum with grand daughter (standing) and new baby. I haven't checked so not sure if it is male or female. Mum and baby


Wonderful picture. Will this be a companion for Sophie? I can always remember the name Sophie because my mother had a favorite cousin with that name. Didn't have anyone named Sophie in my generation but now the name seems to be popular again. It is pretty, I think.


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Good morning/evening to you all
> Susan (DD#2) and I cooked for the food ministry again last night. Very few showed up and we had cooked a huge amount of chicken and rice casserole with a veg side dish. Some were very picky about eating the casserole, so lI guess that they weren't too terribly hungry. We had probably 2/3 left over and some workers were going out to a "tent city" and those who might be on the streets to see if any were in need of a meal. Next time at the first of the month, we'll know not to prepare for so many.
> 
> I am sure there were some who did appreciate the food. That is a very caring ministry. Hard to think of those without enough to eat.
> Also, congratulations to your grandson. That is a real accomplishment and will get him off to a good start next year.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you, dear friends, for for your kind words for Tim. I will pass them on to him in a few minutes. 

He went for an OT(occupational therapy) eval. earlier this afternoon with Mom. His use of his right hand is becoming more limited from lack of use. It is not his dominant hand and he needs reminders to use it at appropriate times because the location of the CP trauma to his brain interferes with certain muscular/skeletal signals that you or I would never have to think about at all. 

He was quite gentlemanly at the reception desk and toward an older man he needed to get around. Mom had to laugh at his very grown-up remarks when she was telling me about him.

Have a good afternoon or night's rest as the case may be.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Am finally caught up reading posts. Angie saw Dr. Monday for her broken ankle They took temporary cast off so the could xray her ankle, then put heavier one back on and reingorced bed & bathroom only. She has been restless but sleeping now. My little granddaughter and her cousin are home today. She had two new kittens, so they are keeoing them occupied. Have had a lot of back pain lately (have thought of Daralene and Strawberry4 often as I know they battle this.
> I have been working on my pair of socks on two 9" circulars. I have texted Sockit2me a couple of times and he has graciously helped. I am on my heelflap. I am dreading the Kitchener; however, the Springer video I am following uses the three needle bind off. I have ordered two sets of 12" circulasrs from Hiya Hiya. They only come in steel and I am used to bamboo but will see how this goes. Then want to try knitting 2 at a time on 2 ciculars to see which I like better. Think I am using Kroy yarn that I had and so far stripes are matching! Gotta run. Will write more later. Have long list I wrote in my book, so I am abreast of your needs and you are being lifted up. I continue to be exhausted but God continues to give me strength. So many of you here have much more major hurdles that I do. You are never alone! We all love you and are supporting you! I love you all so much and am so blessed to have you in my life...Betty


Prayers continue, love right back at you


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Betty, I'm exhausted just reading what all you do!! Please do try to find some down time to rest.. I do worry so about you! Keeping you and yours always in our prayers!
> 
> Dr says the lump/bump is a nerve that is causing the muscle to spasm into a not.. xray is clear, bruised area is very tender to the touch of course. I did sprain my ankle.. and there is some fluid on the knee.. hip is fine, has a bruise but that's about it. No sign of a concussion which I really didn't think I had.. :thumbup: :thumbup: A few days rest and ice and wrapping the ankle and all is well and good!! Will be having quick and easy dinners the next few days and lifting and reaching are suspended also. Mom promises to behave so we won't have to lift her, so saying a prayer for that for sure!!
> Going to find a movie on Netflix and sit and knit, probably fall asleep, LOL..
> ...


Another answered prayer, but still, please be good. We know how you are  
But we love you so much, and that spirit of your, can't be stopped because of you big bobo,  so knit and rest, sleep is good :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Thanks Julie, I have had to get some help with it now as it is far too much for me. I can manage if Robert the Gardner comes once a month and gives it a real blitz. I do enjoy a bit of weeding but have to do it sitting down on the ground now but I shuffle along on my bottom. Solway the mini long haired daschund spelling? Is coming at the weekend for 2 weeks while his owners are away on a cruise. They only have to go from here on the ferry across the water then a short taxi ride to the cruise terminal and then board the ship. No hassle at all and we can wave to them as they sail past my house. I can actually cross the road and get down to the shore which is more shingle and a few rocks than a beach. The hills you see at the end of the garden is over at Dunoon near to where the US submarine base was at Holy Loch. When I am weeding I sit on one of those padded beach mats and it is always a struggle to get enough to sit on as Solway likes to stretch out on it especially if it is sunny!


Small world. My ex was stationed at Holy Loch back in 1974. You have a lovely garden and view.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is nowhere here much more than an hour, certainly as the crow flies, away by road, from the ocean- until you get to Queenstown, where because of the Alps- you have to go a very long way round to get to the WestCoast- but also some of our finest scenery in the Milford Sound with it's Mitre Peak and some beautiful waterfalls. Most of our cities and towns are coastal- so it is a very different experience for us! My problem is trying to imagine a land mass so great! I can translate it into ocean, because of having sailed both the Atlantic and the Pacific Oceans!
> When do you go on your travels, Kathy?


We leave Saturday for Door County, Wisconsin...not too far away


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi everyone -- things are going well with me. Kaye's workshop is doing very well. They are keeping her busy. I talked to bobglory today and that one is a go for July 8th. that is it for July as we are going to be in and out of town and we all need a bit of a break. 

I love the pictures you post Julie. YOu must be getting excited. I really hope everything works out well and you can get a good idea of where Fale is at as far as where he wants to live. 

I just talked to my sister . she is in the 4th year as far as I know of alzheimers and I notice a big difference. She is in a very good, safe place and that is reassuring. She still knows me 95% of the time but sometimes if I ask her something she covers up and it is so funny as she used to do that when she was young if she thought she was going to get into trouble with my parents. She was the adventurous one - I was the goody goody one -- interesting as since we have been adults she has stayed in one place and I have been all over the place. 

Anyway, she is doing okay, but could never live on her own.

My thoughts are with everyone and their loved ones who are hurting right now. I had a nice visit with Gwen last night. this skype is really something . I will be posting a list of all our workshops that are closed next week. They are available for all KP members and I have been asked to post them on main, or somewhere. I think I will put them on the Workshop happenings sometimes in the next while. 

We are getting very close to 30 workshops -- unbelievable. 

I feel very good about them. 

We have had a couple of days of sunny warm weather, about time! 

It sure seems different without Sam. He is such a wonderful host and what a kind, supportive person. We couldn't do better for a host. 

We are going to Hayley's soccer game tonight so I am looking forward to that. She is a good little player. 

I finished felting my bag, now I have to figure out what handles to put on it and how to do them. 

I asked sockit2me to teach but he declined. what absolutely outstanding work he does. Maybe he will change his mind. 

We are not turned down that often so I cant complain. 

I am going to go and watch some TV and read for awhile, I am a bit weary today. Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- things are going well with me. Kaye's workshop is doing very well. They are keeping her busy. I talked to bobglory today and that one is a go for July 8th. that is it for July as we are going to be in and out of town and we all need a bit of a break.
> 
> I love the pictures you post Julie. YOu must be getting excited. I really hope everything works out well and you can get a good idea of where Fale is at as far as where he wants to live.
> 
> ...


Thanks Shirley- I hope this for the least, too!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- things are going well with me. Kaye's workshop is doing very well. They are keeping her busy. I talked to bobglory today and that one is a go for July 8th. that is it for July as we are going to be in and out of town and we all need a bit of a break.
> 
> I love the pictures you post Julie. YOu must be getting excited. I really hope everything works out well and you can get a good idea of where Fale is at as far as where he wants to live.
> 
> ...


Shirley, please rest, we want you well, :-D do not want to do without you. Take care :-D


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello, everyone, 
Hope all are having a good day. I had a very pleasant visit with joes old lady today. No knitting done. She made me a washcloth with semis on it and rhubarb muffins.
For some reason, my brain kept telling me that the knitting group was from CT but it is a MA group meeting in Springfield. Still haven't made firm plans with Sandy. 
Beautiful pics of gardens, ocean and puppy. I'm sure there were more but CRAFT strikes. 
Rest, Marianne, and let your body heal. Healing thoughts to all who need them.Time to start the veggies for tonight. Don't know what else we are having. The taco chicken sounds good. Have to locate the crockpot and some chicken.
See you all later,
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Thank you, dear friends, for for your kind words for Tim. I will pass them on to him in a few minutes.
> 
> He went for an OT(occupational therapy) eval. earlier this afternoon with Mom. His use of his right hand is becoming more limited from lack of use. It is not his dominant hand and he needs reminders to use it at appropriate times because the location of the CP trauma to his brain interferes with certain muscular/skeletal signals that you or I would never have to think about at all.
> 
> ...


I am always so happy to hear news of Tim, I know you are so proud of him and he is such a special person!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kathy you really cleaned up in that auction!! 
I have rested all afternoon, knitted several rows on a placemat I want to make for mom's table, guess Gwen's frog decided to visit me, I've frogged it out twice now, LOL. 
Will check back in after dinner.. simple one tonight, sub sandwiches and a salad for mom, C's cooking.. LOL.. from the deli at Wally World.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ahhhhh...'twould be nice, but I can not even get into the computer. This is a really nasty virus. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I just wish I knew how I got it! :hunf:
> Anyway, busyworkerbee, thanks for the info.
> Carol (IL)


OUCH :shock: Hope it can be fixed.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

[HMMMMMMMM. ..... A Netflix movie and knitting ..... Sounds like a perfect evening!

Pontuf

quote=Marianne818]Betty, I'm exhausted just reading what all you do!! Please do try to find some down time to rest.. I do worry so about you! Keeping you and yours always in our prayers!

Dr says the lump/bump is a nerve that is causing the muscle to spasm into a not.. xray is clear, bruised area is very tender to the touch of course. I did sprain my ankle.. and there is some fluid on the knee.. hip is fine, has a bruise but that's about it. No sign of a concussion which I really didn't think I had.. :thumbup: :thumbup: A few days rest and ice and wrapping the ankle and all is well and good!! Will be having quick and easy dinners the next few days and lifting and reaching are suspended also. Mom promises to behave so we won't have to lift her, so saying a prayer for that for sure!!
Going to find a movie on Netflix and sit and knit, probably fall asleep, LOL.. 
Take care, surrounding you all in prayers.. hurry back Sam!!! 
M.[/quote]


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ahhhhh...'twould be nice, but I can not even get into the computer. This is a really nasty virus. :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I just wish I knew how I got it! :hunf:
> Anyway, busyworkerbee, thanks for the info.
> Carol (IL)


 :shock: OUCH That is soundong like a new hard drive because reformatting may not take care of virus. Hopefully they can scrub it and reformat it for you but ahy data you had may be gone.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> The last house I was in was mostly pots as the ground was so poor but I am gradually getting them emptied and planted. The only snag with pots is they do dry out quicker and need more watering than the garden does. I liked the tip given on here about the disposable nappies so will gradually get them put in the tubs that I am keeping. Pots on a deck are so versatile as you can easily move them around when you want. Anything for less weeding !! I am wondering if it is worth mulching the plants in the ground with ornamental bark, it is supposed to keep the weeds down I believe ? I am all for cutting down the weeding lol


It works even better if there is a thick layer of newspaper put downfirst then put the mulch on top thickly. Love this as I hate weeding


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Elderflower cordial?? Sounds interesting would you be willing to share your receipt, please?


I will, of course. I think I have it copied into my household book here in Belfast, otherwise at Ballyhalbert. I'll post it as soon as I find the correct book.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I'm afraid not today.. though I may be making a trip to the doctor to check my upper back area.. C says I have a nasty bruise and there is a bump forming.. best get this checked out.


I hope you get that bump sorted soon, the back can have a nasty habit of prolonging problems. If you're going to make a habit of falling over we'll have to get you a blow-up suit so you can bounce.

Hugs (but not too hard in case it hurts)from me.

Tessa


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Betty, I'm exhausted just reading what all you do!! Please do try to find some down time to rest.. I do worry so about you! Keeping you and yours always in our prayers!
> 
> Dr says the lump/bump is a nerve that is causing the muscle to spasm into a not.. xray is clear, bruised area is very tender to the touch of course. I did sprain my ankle.. and there is some fluid on the knee.. hip is fine, has a bruise but that's about it. No sign of a concussion which I really didn't think I had.. :thumbup: :thumbup: A few days rest and ice and wrapping the ankle and all is well and good!! Will be having quick and easy dinners the next few days and lifting and reaching are suspended also. Mom promises to behave so we won't have to lift her, so saying a prayer for that for sure!!
> Going to find a movie on Netflix and sit and knit, probably fall asleep, LOL..
> ...


Glad to only minor problems from tumble. Mum's last one, we had to get ambulance in as she hit her hip badly as well her head. Given the scream from the pain when they lifted her, we eere scared she had abroken hip. Fortunatelt DSF was able to bring her home that day. Since then it has been discovered she upset and inflamed the bertha as a result.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lazy day today. Got up early did grocery shopping but with rainy weather forecast cancelled get together with Sue because didn't want anyone driving in forecasted thunderstorms. Talked briefly with Marianne then napped. Was up for a few hours and napped again. Like I said...lazy day. Haven't even touched my needles. 

Glad that Marianne's fall didn't do more damage and was glad that she still had it checked out. Had to laugh at the suggestion of putting her in a bubble suit if she keeps falling. But you are right...can NOT have her getting hurt. Afraid a bubble suit would interfere with her knitting; might pop the bubble with a needle! ROFL

Julie - very nice picture posted today. Know you must be getting excited as the date draws near for your visit to see Fale. Did you ever find out if you can carry your knitting needles?

Bulldog - Continued prayers for Angie and do please take care of yourself. 

Ohio Kathy - what a score your DD made with the knitting supplies. 

I've probably forgotten someone or something...blame it on CRAFT. Hugs to all.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seemingly I spent it in my pram outside my aunt's pre-fab while the various mums watched the coronation on the TV. (My aunt was the only one amongst 10 of them who owned a TV at that time.)


I don't care much for kids, but boy do I enjoy seeing this kid. This kilt outfit is just the best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Lazy day today. Got up early did grocery shopping but with rainy weather forecast cancelled get together with Sue because didn't want anyone driving in forecasted thunderstorms. Talked briefly with Marianne then napped. Was up for a few hours and napped again. Like I said...lazy day. Haven't even touched my needles.
> 
> Glad that Marianne's fall didn't do more damage and was glad that she still had it checked out. Had to laugh at the suggestion of putting her in a bubble suit if she keeps falling. But you are right...can NOT have her getting hurt. Afraid a bubble suit would interfere with her knitting; might pop the bubble with a needle! ROFL
> 
> ...


I am erring on the side of caution- as the needles I prefer to use are bamboo- really don't want to run the risk of losing them. I was over at the Mall this morning - but totally forgot- and with one thing and another am now starting to feel I am running short on time!- still have to get the INR done! Just getting a load pf washing through quickly in honour of a sunny day- it won't dry- there is no wind, but it can go out on the line first!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I hope you get that bump sorted soon, the back can have a nasty habit of prolonging problems. If you're going to make a habit of falling over we'll have to get you a blow-up suit so you can bounce.
> 
> Hugs (but not too hard in case it hurts)from me.
> 
> Tessa


LOL... I have plenty of fluff just not all in the right places that I seem to bump when I fall, :shock: :roll: :!:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza wrote:
I went right there...alas....only wind, no puffins. Not even a rabbit or seagull. I'll keep checking. I really like live cams.
Of course, the best live cam is right outside one's door/window. 
Carol (IL)


They're usually out when I check about 3:30 EDT. Looks like the day is almost over as the shadows are long. The last several days there are more out at that time than I've seen at any other time.
JuneK

Don't think the puffins liked the weather yesterday- I kept popping in all evening including the time when they are usually busy and saw 2 for a short while. And Aldernay was very blurry - last time it was blurry it was a wet windy day so wondered if it was the same yesterday.

But the ospreys cam was great- the parents often hopped off and saw it being fed etc much of my evening. It's getting furry and looking cuter and cuter and with its huge eyes as well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

To all those who are hurting, I hope you get better soon. To all the exhausted carers , please get as much rest as possible. Remember a sick carer can't help anyone,


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is nowhere here much more than an hour, certainly as the crow flies, away by road, from the ocean- until you get to Queenstown, where because of the Alps- you have to go a very long way round to get to the WestCoast- but also some of our finest scenery in the Milford Sound with it's Mitre Peak and some beautiful waterfalls. Most of our cities and towns are coastal- so it is a very different experience for us! My problem is trying to imagine a land mass so great! I can translate it into ocean, because of having sailed both the Atlantic and the Pacific Oceans!
> When do you go on your travels, Kathy?


All our state capital cities are on the coast so most of us live reasonably neat the coast. But grsaping large land distances are not difficult for us. When we moved to the UK my brother left Adelaide at much the same time as us to travel by bus up to Darwin- travelling most of the length of Australia and it took him longer than it took us to fly to London.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Now that would be cool if you were all to come here for the knitapalooza spelling? next year.!!
> The only snag is you definitely can not depend on the weather lol


Now that sounds good- I would have to find the money for that as I love Scotland!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Kathy you really cleaned up in that auction!!
> I have rested all afternoon, knitted several rows on a placemat I want to make for mom's table, guess Gwen's frog decided to visit me, I've frogged it out twice now, LOL.
> Will check back in after dinner.. simple one tonight, sub sandwiches and a salad for mom, C's cooking.. LOL.. from the deli at Wally World.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Its nice of Gwen to share with you!
Glad you didn;t do any seroius injury to jourself- now just to see you rest and give your body the chance to recover.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Great to hear how well Tim is doing- and it means even more when it is a struggle for them to achieve.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I just managed to catch up- now I am out to meet Mum so will be quite a few hours as I then need to take her back to her pkace. She can manage the bus one way but two trips- especially as she is planning on shopping is too much for her now. So see you all later.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Its nice of Gwen to share with you!
> Glad you didn;t do any seroius injury to jourself- now just to see you rest and give your body the chance to recover.


On this I wish she hadn't shared, LOL.. but I look at as an opportunity to enjoy the yarn just a bit longer.  We are to have thunderstorms for the next couple of days, so I'll have plenty of time to rest for sure! The tropical depression should pass just to the right of us which means we will get all the rain from it.. oh well, saves on the water bill :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well I just managed to catch up- now I am out to meet Mum so will be quite a few hours as I then need to take her back to her pkace. She can manage the bus one way but two trips- especially as she is planning on shopping is too much for her now. So see you all later.


Have fun!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gorgeous gardens Dollyclaire, I would love to visit and enjoy the scenery, looks so restful, I'm sure though that it's not restful keeping it looking so lovely though.  :?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I'm interested in how many of us grew up with a dog,cat or other pet. Could it be that at the root of our love of our animals is the experience growing up with them? My beagle needed her teeth cleaned yesterday, and I must admit, it was a lonely house until she had recovered from her anesthesia and was back "home" again.


I am just generally nuts about animals but I suspect it's genetic. There is a picture of me as a young toddler with my uncle's dog. I rescue mice from the cats when I can.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. Here it is Wednesday already! We were out of town and stayed longer than expected. My husband's army buddy and his family visited us and also some other family members and we wanted to enjoy the time with them. 
Your recipes sound yummy Sam! The stuffed chicken and the veggie salad particularly.'
I will try to catch up tomorrow because I'm travel weary. nittergma


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good evening, everyone. I finally got caught up! I hope everyone is doing well and feeling the positive energy I'm sending. I've got to finish checking email, so I'll probably say good-night! Until tomorrow...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Good evening, everyone. I finally got caught up! I hope everyone is doing well and feeling the positive energy I'm sending. I've got to finish checking email, so I'll probably say good-night! Until tomorrow...


I got that positive energy you are sending out!!!! See you tomorrow, have a good night! Zoe


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Just catching up with the tea party and found you on the floor. Bless your heart, I'm so glad it was no worse. I know the feeling, and you really can't do a thing to stop it. Take care of yourself, my dear friend. Ann



Marianne818 said:


> Okay.. my mishap was really unavoidable, getting up from the couch last night to head off to bed, I was carrying my knitting bag and a glass of tea (taking that to the kitchen of course) anyway, long story short, my leg gave way, it was like in slow motion, I felt myself going to the right side and I just couldn't stop or grab onto anything. C was in the recliner with her lap top open and all I could see was that I was going to break the top of her lap top if I hit it. So, instead I hit the coffee table, didn't break the glass (thank you Lord) and no, nothing is broken on me either :thumbup: I am stiff and sore this morning, mainly in the middle of my back where I hit the table. I think I hit my head on my wood sewing bucket, I know I knocked it over (it stands on 3 legs was my grandmothers) I have a small lump but the headache went away before I went to sleep last night.
> All said and done, looking back it was a bit comical, nothing was seriously hurt and I am truly fine. I mainly didn't feel like driving today and especially getting in and out of my truck, LOL.
> Have a fantastic day in all that you do.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm all caught up and need to go back to knitting. My GD's baby shower is Saturday and I'm not finished!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> HOTEL TELLURIDE. Loves dogs, beautiful lodge hotel, lux dog beds and treats, cozy blankets for humans. . lux sheets,
> Our favorite place to stay in Telluride, Pontuf"s too
> Park the car and walk everywhere


This sounds wonderful - I'm so glad you guys had fun!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Love this idea of the flower and loop.


pammie1234 said:


> I didn't have any buttons handy, so I made a flower instead. I put a crochet loop on the end instead of a buttonhole.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> DH, My Dad, my sister, my best friend, my favorite niece, my FIL, my college roommate,....... ALL my favorite people were born in July, and all before the 15th! July is a great birthday month!
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Az how nice of hubby to get you the mystery kal. Let us know what it ends up being.


I will Pup, DH said it won't matter if I do it right... Because no one knows what it's supposed to be! Lol


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh we may have to have a birthday party all month!


Pup lover said:


> Im right in there with you all on July 20, and havent met another person in July that I didnt get along with.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Betty, I'm exhausted just reading what all you do!! Please do try to find some down time to rest.. I do worry so about you! Keeping you and yours always in our prayers!
> 
> Dr says the lump/bump is a nerve that is causing the muscle to spasm into a not.. xray is clear, bruised area is very tender to the touch of course. I did sprain my ankle.. and there is some fluid on the knee.. hip is fine, has a bruise but that's about it. No sign of a concussion which I really didn't think I had.. :thumbup: :thumbup: A few days rest and ice and wrapping the ankle and all is well and good!! Will be having quick and easy dinners the next few days and lifting and reaching are suspended also. Mom promises to behave so we won't have to lift her, so saying a prayer for that for sure!!
> Going to find a movie on Netflix and sit and knit, probably fall asleep, LOL..
> ...


Betty, i agree with marianne you need to get some strength back too. Take care.  
Good heavens Marianne you really did a number on yourself! LOL. Careful and gently now. Take care too. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- things are going well with me. Kaye's workshop is doing very well. They are keeping her busy. I talked to bobglory today and that one is a go for July 8th. that is it for July as we are going to be in and out of town and we all need a bit of a break.
> 
> I love the pictures you post Julie. YOu must be getting excited. I really hope everything works out well and you can get a good idea of where Fale is at as far as where he wants to live.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I got an email about it - I'm on my iPad so let me go find it on my desk top.


Pontuf said:


> Sorry for this stupid question but what is a mystery Kal? I looked on Craftsy but couldn't find it
> 
> Pontuf
> 
> e=Pup lover]Im right in there with you all on July 20, and havent met another person in July that I didnt get along with.


[/quote]


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I forgot that I'm not in real time here - I see that Gwen answered you Pontuf.i need to read and stop answering!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> KAL = Knit Along...mystery kal you get the pattern and yarn but no idea what it is you are knitting. Go here and you should see it on the left hand side of your screen.
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/user/whats-hot?_ct=fhevybu-ikrdql-mxqjixej
> 
> The Craftsy Mystery KAL is to begin in July.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

I think that this is such a neat idea.
What kind of projects have Kals been in the past? Is everyone doing the same project at the same time?
I went into Craftsy on my iPad but could not find the kal. I'll try on my desktop.

Pontuf



AZ Sticks said:


> I forgot that I'm not in real time here - I see that Gwen answered you Pontuf.i need to read and stop answering!!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I've never done one before, but I figured for the price (on sale for $14.99) that it would be fun to try it. I'm hoping it gets me out of my hat/baby blanket rut. Now watch it will be a hat!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

If you don't find it Pontuf let me know and I'll find the link to send to you tomorrow.... Tonight it is late and I think I should head for bed. Talk to all tomorrow- luv- AZ


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

it is 8.30am here in the UK and I am watching the osprey chick getting fed. No sign of the other 3 eggs hatching yet. The cam has sound and it is really lovely to hear the birds singing and the sound of the wind.
I have not worked out yet when the best time is to see the puffins. Some geese are just honking in the background as the chick is being fed.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> it is 8.30am here in the UK and I am watching the osprey chick getting fed. No sign of the other 3 eggs hatching yet. The cam has sound and it is really lovely to hear the birds singing and the sound of the wind.
> I have not worked out yet when the best time is to see the puffins. Some geese are just honking in the background as the chick is being fed.


We visited Loch of Lowes to view the ospreys back in 1997 when we had a lovely holiday in Dunkeld. Since then, there have been ospreys nesting closer to home, at Rutland Water, I think, but I am not sure if they are still there.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

ChrisEl said:


> Wonderful picture. Will this be a companion for Sophie? I can always remember the name Sophie because my mother had a favorite cousin with that name. Didn't have anyone named Sophie in my generation but now the name seems to be popular again. It is pretty, I think.


Sophie already sticks pretty close to the new baby. They will likely grow up together; along with the one I'm waiting on being born. I love the name as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That would be on my list!!



darowil said:


> Now that sounds good- I would have to find the money for that as I love Scotland!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi Shirley, 

it was great to talk to you this morning. It is nice to put a real face to names. Hope to talk more in future.

heather


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

EJS said:


> Yes there is, it is Puppy Love on www.redheart.com
> There is supposed to be a pair of puppies but I only have the one done.
> 
> EJ


Thank you!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi Shirley,
> 
> it was great to talk to you this morning. It is nice to put a real face to names. Hope to talk more in future.
> 
> heather


Hi Heather. I am so glad we met on skype. I am new at it but slowly getting there. so nice to talk to you. Shirley


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning! We are getting some rain today. I'm hoping that it will rain all day!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all up and ready to start my day. House is so quite, but nice. Will be knitting today, socks, pray all are happy and full of joy today, with no pain,  just joy, and peace.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We, too, are getting rain since last night. Apparently we will be rained upon until early Sunday AM. 

Spoke with my sister this morning. She lives in Illinois just north of St. Louis, MO. Serious flooding in the area on both side of the Mississippi River--whole cities have been evacuated on the St. Louis side of the river. On the north side, the towns and cities begin to climb up into the limestone bluffs as the residential areas expanded. Most of those homes/areas are high enough above the water level. However, the businesses and earlier-built dwellings are inundated now. Even the new levees have been broken through and the new, higher bridge completed rather recently has just barely escaped being topped by the flooding river.

Fortunately, my family are located on much higher ground and a good distance back from the river's banks. About 40 years ago, the river climbed about 12-15 inches higher. Twenty years ago the Mississippi flooded this high for a much longer period of time 2x in 2 years.

A KP friend PM ed me this morning to tell me of the conditions along the river in that immediate area and the evacuations on the St. Louis side. The longer the flooding goes on, the later the planting season will be delayed. An early Fall could be a disaster for the harvesting. Farmers will be hard hit and consumers will be face the double whammy of limited supplies and higher prices as the demand for food stuffs climbs.

Tim and I are having a quiet day at home. Hope all are enjoying time for knitting as you go through your day's activities.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Quite a nice work, Julie. Bet it's lovely on you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I cannot imagine flooding on this scale! We had some video clips on the news about the Missouri flooding a couple of days ago. As always it is those on the land that bear the greatest impact. Is everyone safely evacuated?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Quite a nice work, Julie. Bet it's lovely on you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have not yet worn it, so that is a pleasure still to come!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


Julie it is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

That is beautiful. What a great job.



Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Julie, that is just beautiful!!! Hope someone can take a photo of you modeling for all of us 

I started the "Pepita" pattern (from Ravelry) yesterday for dear niece's little one that will arrive in October  Since her husband is a big hunter/fisherman, that has been the focus of my selecting things to make for the baby. The Pepita pattern is a bib overalls pattern with booties knit right onto the bottom of the legs - no booties to lose (kind of reminded my of waders the duck hunters wear...tee hee). Since the baby will be coming in our autumn, made sense to me to make something like that. Both dear niece and her husband are tall so I'm thinking the baby will be a little bigger too. I am making the 3-6 month size, thinking it will wear it sooner than later. I found some camoflage colored yarn made by Bernat called Sox and is acrylic and nylon so should be nice and soft against the baby's skin with easy care for dear niece  It is going well...it starts at the top and works down. I've got the front done to the underarms and am working on the back the same way. When I get to the same spot (21 more rows), the front and back will get connected and the body will be knit in the round. I love, love, love to start a new project. 

I ended up ripping what I had done on my dreambird shawl...didn't like my stitches, not as even as I would like. I will try again after the baby comes. I'm still figuring out what project(s) to take along in the car for our trip.

The first of the 4 babies (that I am making blankets for) has arrived. It ended up being a girl so she will get the purple variegated wavy afghan...just have to wash/dry it and get it in the mail today. The next one should arrive at the end of the month...have a blanket ready for that one too. Baby #3 arrives sometime in September so I have a little breathing room there. Such fun!!!!!

I hope everything is going well for everyone! Marianne, do take good care. The second or third day (after your fall) will probably be the worst (pain-wise) for you so please take it easy and know we are sending you bunches of healing energy - as Sam would say  

Take care everyone, I'll pop in later 

Kathy in Minnesota


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


Oh Julie, this turned out so beautiful!!! You are such a wonderfully talented lady!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That matches perfectly -- you'll really be looking sharp in that!!



Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Julie, that is just beautiful!!! Hope someone can take a photo of you modeling for all of us
> 
> I started the "Pepita" pattern (from Ravelry) yesterday for dear niece's little one that will arrive in October  Since her husband is a big hunter/fisherman, that has been the focus of my selecting things to make for the baby. The Pepita pattern is a bib overalls pattern with booties knit right onto the bottom of the legs - no booties to lose (kind of reminded my of waders the duck hunters wear...tee hee). Since the baby will be coming in our autumn, made sense to me to make something like that. Both dear niece and her husband are tall so I'm thinking the baby will be a little bigger too. I am making the 3-6 month size, thinking it will wear it sooner than later. I found some camoflage colored yarn made by Bernat called Sox and is acrylic and nylon so should be nice and soft against the baby's skin with easy care for dear niece  It is going well...it starts at the top and works down. I've got the front done to the underarms and am working on the back the same way. When I get to the same spot (21 more rows), the front and back will get connected and the body will be knit in the round. I love, love, love to start a new project.
> 
> ...


You have a lot of baby works to do for sure!! I am sure the recipients will love and adore!!!

The doctor gave me a script for pain meds, I really didn't want to have to use them but this morning was glad they were handy, LOL. So yep, 3rd day is the worst for sure!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

A very rare occurrence for me I slept until almost 10 am :shock: Thankfully C woke early to take care of the dogs needs and check in on mom. I have a very low tolerance for pain meds, so I really try to avoid taking anything other than over the counter types. At 3 am however I was just too uncomfortable so popped a pill and crashed, LOL. I am sure that most of this is from the weather system, dear Andrea is heading toward us and that brings Arthur to visit, :evil: 
So again my day will most likely be spent on my bed with the Netflix going, LOL. Though mom did purchase some new DVD's so might have to check out her stash! Daniel found me HBO Go and Showtime's app also, now I can watch the movie channels in my room, which is really awesome. (C is not a movie watcher at all :-( ) 
I have lots of yarn and many many patterns to choose from so I will not want for something to work on :thumbup: I did not mention that I am to be on bed rest for a few days.. I do cheat and sit in my chair for a bit as I just cannot lay that long without added discomfort. I know I need a new mattress but that will have to wait till after July, LOL Luckily I have just a twin size :thumbup: 
Keeping all in my thoughts and prayers.. Sam, we miss you dear one, hope the computer is back soon!!! 
Loves, Hugs and many prayers,
Marianne


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sandy
Grannypeg
gottastch
Marianne
and not least, Rookie Retiree
thank you for your kind words- I am planning on wearing the top and cowl on the aircraft over to Aussie- so maybe I will even be able to get a photo of me wearing them, and have Fale in the shot too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ohio Joy, I cannot imagine flooding on this scale! We had some video clips on the news about the Missouri flooding a couple of days ago. As always it is those on the land that bear the greatest impact. Is everyone safely evacuated?


ooops too late to correct this the flooding is on the Mississippi.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That would be perfect to see the two of you in the picture



Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy
> Grannypeg
> gottastch
> Marianne
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That would be perfect to see the two of you in the picture


The top has special significance for me, because I wore it when we renewed our vows last year- so I really want a photo of the two of us- we forgot last year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne, sorry to hear that the fall has ended up with you being on bed rest- I once had to keep to my bed for 2 months with my back- so I can really relate to that- and I know all about mattresses that are needing replacement- they can be soooo pricey to get a decent one- roll on July!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That turned out beautiful Julie. Glad you liked the yarn. I love your work.



Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy
> Grannypeg
> gottastch
> Marianne
> ...


Now that's a picture I'm waiting to see, you and Fale together again!!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That turned out beautiful Julie. Glad you liked the yarn. I love your work.


Good Morning Gwen, hope you aren't getting the rains that we are.. my poor front yard is soaked through! :-(


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That makes it even more perfect(er)!



Lurker 2 said:


> The top has special significance for me, because I wore it when we renewed our vows last year- so I really want a photo of the two of us- we forgot last year!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Right now it isn't raining but is due in soon. I woke with a horrible headache this morning. I also slept until 10. DD is at work and we will have all the grandkids spending the night here tonight since they are moving this weekend. Oldest DD is feeling a bit sad about moving she said but knows it is going to be a good thing for her.



Marianne818 said:


> Good Morning Gwen, hope you aren't getting the rains that we are.. my poor front yard is soaked through! :-(


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We've been getting rains all night long and it looks like it's going to continue today. I hope the rain doesn't continue until tomorrow - it would put a real damper on DD's and my girl day out!

I noticed that most of the farmers have the crops in the fields, but some are getting washed out -- those in MO and IL aren't even able to get into their fields. There's going to be another troubld agricultural year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That turned out beautiful Julie. Glad you liked the yarn. I love your work.


It has been interesting learning how to handle the yarn- it is a Dralon, and I have always tended to avoid synthetics- as a result of bad experience with acrylics 30 odd years ago. But I guess there have been improvements in the science of making the yarns in that time- the colours are quite brilliant! And thanks for the compliment Gwen!
Have you been very busy lately- I've not noticed you much on the KTP?


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


It's beautiful...I'm really impressed since the cowl is your very own design!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That makes it even more perfect(er)!


I reckon so, although the chances are that he will not remember the significance, but at least I will know!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jknappva said:


> It's beautiful...I'm really impressed since the cowl is your very own design!!
> JuneK


to be honest it is a mish mash of Sam's beloved swirl dish cloth, and the wingspan, but I have got the tension better on this one, for the yarn!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been quite busy getting things in order for the Knit-a-palooza. Also have been having headaches a good bit the past few days. Have a pretty bad one now. Marianne even said I must be sick because I haven't knitted anything in a couple of days. LOL



Lurker 2 said:


> It has been interesting learning how to handle the yarn- it is a Dralon, and I have always tended to avoid synthetics- as a result of bad experience with acrylics 30 odd years ago. But I guess there have been improvements in the science of making the yarns in that time- the colours are quite brilliant! And thanks for the compliment Gwen!
> Have you been very busy lately- I've not noticed you much on the KTP?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Right now it isn't raining but is due in soon. I woke with a horrible headache this morning. I also slept until 10. DD is at work and we will have all the grandkids spending the night here tonight since they are moving this weekend. Oldest DD is feeling a bit sad about moving she said but knows it is going to be a good thing for her.


Oh I had forgotten that this was the weekend for the move. I hope the skies will clear so that they can have clear weather, always such a major pain to move when it is raining! 
Sounds like a wonderful time having all the grands with you! If the children take after you even a smidgen, they will make new friends and be very happy. Poor Daniel had so many moves in just a few short years, all were good ones for him except for the Texas one, though it was my home area, the chemicals and such in the air made us both so ill I had to uproot him once again, that proved to be the best move for both of us though. He excelled in school and made life long friendships, so grateful to that school system and the people of that small town in SC.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been quite busy getting things in order for the Knit-a-palooza. Also have been having headaches a good bit the past few days. Have a pretty bad one now. Marianne even said I must be sick because I haven't knitted anything in a couple of days. LOL


Oh my goodness me the headache is NOT good! Thought it would have been the Knit-a Palooza, because it is only a few weeks now to go! We want you and Marianne to be well for your travels!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Going to get off the computer for awhile. Head really hurting so I'm going to take some tylenol and go lie down for a bit. Will catch up with you guys later. Hugs


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been quite busy getting things in order for the Knit-a-palooza. Also have been having headaches a good bit the past few days. Have a pretty bad one now. Marianne even said I must be sick because I haven't knitted anything in a couple of days. LOL


And that my dear friend is my cause for worry about you.. so tired and no interest in knitting, two major causes for alarm about you my dear! Hopefully DH and DD will be able to help keep the grands entertained so you will not have the added stress right now. 
And you know that we can continue to work on the "projects" on our days together.. If necessary I can come over twice next week, so that all is caught up and you can relax a bit more. I do so worry about you. Gentle hugs, stretch out and rest, that is what your body is telling you it needs, so listen and do!!! 
Love ya Sis!!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> A very rare occurrence for me I slept until almost 10 am :shock: Thankfully C woke early to take care of the dogs needs and check in on mom. I have a very low tolerance for pain meds, so I really try to avoid taking anything other than over the counter types. At 3 am however I was just too uncomfortable so popped a pill and crashed, LOL. I am sure that most of this is from the weather system, dear Andrea is heading toward us and that brings Arthur to visit, :evil:
> So again my day will most likely be spent on my bed with the Netflix going, LOL. Though mom did purchase some new DVD's so might have to check out her stash! Daniel found me HBO Go and Showtime's app also, now I can watch the movie channels in my room, which is really awesome. (C is not a movie watcher at all :-( )
> I have lots of yarn and many many patterns to choose from so I will not want for something to work on :thumbup: I did not mention that I am to be on bed rest for a few days.. I do cheat and sit in my chair for a bit as I just cannot lay that long without added discomfort. I know I need a new mattress but that will have to wait till after July, LOL Luckily I have just a twin size :thumbup:
> Keeping all in my thoughts and prayers.. Sam, we miss you dear one, hope the computer is back soon!!!
> ...


Marianne dear, are the pain pills a solid pill that you could maybe cut in half and not get so "snowed" as my mom used to say? Just a thought. Maybe you needed a good sleep so as long as C is there to oversee everything, rest and take care!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sandy
> Grannypeg
> gottastch
> Marianne
> ...


Looking forward to seeing your smiling face and Fale's too


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jheiens said:


> We, too, are getting rain since last night. Apparently we will be rained upon until early Sunday AM.
> 
> Spoke with my sister this morning. She lives in Illinois just north of St. Louis, MO. Serious flooding in the area on both side of the Mississippi River--whole cities have been evacuated on the St. Louis side of the river. On the north side, the towns and cities begin to climb up into the limestone bluffs as the residential areas expanded. Most of those homes/areas are high enough above the water level. However, the businesses and earlier-built dwellings are inundated now. Even the new levees have been broken through and the new, higher bridge completed rather recently has just barely escaped being topped by the flooding river.
> 
> ...


Praying for that situation, have heard about it from a friend, just have to pray for them.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Marianne dear, are the pain pills a solid pill that you could maybe cut in half and not get so "snowed" as my mom used to say? Just a thought. Maybe you needed a good sleep so as long as C is there to oversee everything, rest and take care!


I did that, LOL.. will have to quarter them I guess. I'm such a wimp with medications.. a tylenol will knock me out.. ROFL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Looking forward to seeing your smiling face and Fale too


 :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been quite busy getting things in order for the Knit-a-palooza. Also have been having headaches a good bit the past few days. Have a pretty bad one now. Marianne even said I must be sick because I haven't knitted anything in a couple of days. LOL


I think Marianne is right PLUS maybe are you a little low-pressure sensitive with "Andrea" heading your way??? Just a thought. I know when I get a real "pounder" that I can look at my little barometer and 9 times out of 10 it is dropping and a storm is coming...weird, right? My own weather van in my head - eeek - lol!!!!! Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


That is beautiful, WOW!!!!! Love the color :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> That is beautiful, WOW!!!!! Love the color :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


thanks Patches- the red of the top was called Pompeii Red BTW. but Deborah Norville had it as Hibiscus


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I did that, LOL.. will have to quarter them I guess. I'm such a wimp with medications.. a tylenol will knock me out.. ROFL.


Yikes...looks like Tylenol it will be for you then...don't want to get too woozy, if you have to get up in the night and fall again!!! No more rolling on the floor for you...laughing is okay (ROFL)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> You have a lot of baby works to do for sure!! I am sure the recipients will love and adore!!!
> 
> The doctor gave me a script for pain meds, I really didn't want to have to use them but this morning was glad they were handy, LOL. So yep, 3rd day is the worst for sure!


Rest my friend, it will get better, praying for you and yours.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

We're getting a lot of rain today I think the gardens need it. My husband's friend from Missouri (Booneville) said last week the river overflowed it's banks and flooded out a highway. Hope it stops soon!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> A very rare occurrence for me I slept until almost 10 am :shock: Thankfully C woke early to take care of the dogs needs and check in on mom. I have a very low tolerance for pain meds, so I really try to avoid taking anything other than over the counter types. At 3 am however I was just too uncomfortable so popped a pill and crashed, LOL. I am sure that most of this is from the weather system, dear Andrea is heading toward us and that brings Arthur to visit, :evil:
> So again my day will most likely be spent on my bed with the Netflix going, LOL. Though mom did purchase some new DVD's so might have to check out her stash! Daniel found me HBO Go and Showtime's app also, now I can watch the movie channels in my room, which is really awesome. (C is not a movie watcher at all :-( )
> I have lots of yarn and many many patterns to choose from so I will not want for something to work on :thumbup: I did not mention that I am to be on bed rest for a few days.. I do cheat and sit in my chair for a bit as I just cannot lay that long without added discomfort. I know I need a new mattress but that will have to wait till after July, LOL Luckily I have just a twin size :thumbup:
> Keeping all in my thoughts and prayers.. Sam, we miss you dear one, hope the computer is back soon!!!
> ...


So sorry that you were so uncomfortable that you had to take the pain meds. I simply can NOT tolerate prescribed pain meds....my stomach totally revolts. So I just take tylenol and ibuprofen and wait out the pain. 
Arthur hasn't visited me yet since it's a little longer before Andrea gets to us. But Arthur is visiting my daughter...he seems to like her better than me these days!!
Sounds like you have plenty to keep you occupied. I usually have the tv on turned low while I'm knitting or crocheting. If it's something I know I want to watch, I put the handiwork away. I can not watch tv and knit or crochet unless I want to frog everything I'm working on.
Hugs to you....take care of our favorite person!!!
JuneK


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have been quite busy getting things in order for the Knit-a-palooza. Also have been having headaches a good bit the past few days. Have a pretty bad one now. Marianne even said I must be sick because I haven't knitted anything in a couple of days. LOL


  please take care, your headaches are more and more, please check it out. Don't want anything to happen to you, you are special to me and important to me.  rest well my friend.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Almost forgot...remember when we were having the discussion about pickled eggs about a month ago? I made 6 and dear neighbor's son made 6 and we quartered them and had a taste test this past Sunday. They were delicious. I just used vinegar and red pepper flakes in mine and they definitely were not hot...think I have to use the liquid hot sauce next time. "Brad" used vinegar and some pickling spice in his and they were very, very tasty. We are going to make them again for the music festival that is in our town the weekend of the Knit-a-palooza  We are having friends in and all the neighbor's adult kids are going to camp in their back yard. We always have a big cookout before Saturday night's show and we will have more pickled eggs for the occasion    (We did keep them in our respective refrigerators.)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a request for prayers for a KTP friend and her partner. His DM has been given only 3 months in her battle. This is just so heartbreaking to hear. Though she would not ask for herself I'm sure, please keep Silver Owl and her partner in your thoughts and prayers at this time. She is trying to follow the posts but just has little time to respond. She sends healing light to those in need and always keeps us close. 
Know that you are in my thoughts, prayers and always in my heart dear friend.. surrounding you with light of strength and hope for a gentle passing of a sweet spirit.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Almost forgot...remember when we were having the discussion about pickled eggs about a month ago? I made 6 and dear neighbor's son made 6 and we quartered them and had a taste test this past Sunday. They were delicious. I just used vinegar and red pepper flakes in mine and they definitely were not hot...think I have to use the liquid hot sauce next time. "Brad" used vinegar and some pickling spice in his and they were very, very tasty. We are going to make them again for the music festival that is in our town the weekend of the Knit-a-palooza  We are having friends in and all the neighbor's adult kids are going to camp in their back yard. We always have a big cookout before Saturday night's show and we will have more pickled eggs for the occasion    (We did keep them in our respective refrigerators.)


I had forgotten about the pickled eggs, I think I tried them years ago, may have to give this a go again to see if I like them now, LOL. I will admit when I was a younger girl we would make "rubber" eggs for Halloween, LOL.. soaked them in vinegar for a few weeks, NOT in the fridge though, then we would climb up high on a roof top and drop them on the older boys that took our treat bags from us the year before, LOL. Never hurt anyone, but they sure did stink!! I got the idea from my brother, was innocent fun back then, now days would be considered malicious I'm sure. The vinegar would dissolve the shell leaving a rubbery skin and the inside would have a rotten egg smell.. LOL.. didn't do damage to paints or to skin or clothing, but the guys would stink to high heavens!! They in turn would hit us with water balloons filled with soda so that we were sticky and messy.. was always a fun time. Never meant to be mean, just fun times.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


That's really lovely Julie!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Silver Owl...I am so saddened to hear about your Mom. You are added to my prayer journal and am praying for comfort,strength, and that the Angels will provide a gentle passing of such a sweet soul.
Marianne, do rest. I know you like to be up and about but sometimes we have times like these to give up rest we wouldn't ordinarily allow ourselves. You always put others and their needs first. We want you to take care of self because no one can take your place in our hearts
Gwen, Please Please Please get checked out for frequent headaches. I pray for relief and answers for you.
Have to cut this short. My little granddaughter is sick and needs some TLC. Much Love and Many Hugs...Betty


----------



## ChrisEl (Sep 3, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Almost forgot...remember when we were having the discussion about pickled eggs about a month ago? I made 6 and dear neighbor's son made 6 and we quartered them and had a taste test this past Sunday. They were delicious. I just used vinegar and red pepper flakes in mine and they definitely were not hot...think I have to use the liquid hot sauce next time. "Brad" used vinegar and some pickling spice in his and they were very, very tasty.
> 
> Will have to put these on the "try soon" list. DD will be here in July and she loves tart, tangy things--sounds perfect for her.
> I also have a weather vane in my head--love that image. And either Andrea or the rain in the midwest has been setting it off.
> So sorry about the troubles for the farmers in the Midwest and for those whose property is damaged or destroyed. My one experience with a flooded basement let me know that the cleanup is hard work.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hello- misss me - i sure have missed you - i am on alex's laptop and believe me it is a learning experience - lol.

myfanwy - i tried to call you back last night but your line was busy. thanks so much for checking up on me.

i have not heard from my computer man so have no idea what is going on.

anyhow - i will start the new knitting tea party from here tomorrow night at five as usual and hopefully have my computer back by the weekend. 

i am having serious withdrawel (sp) from all of you.

see you soon.

sam


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry that I have been somewhat absent this week. I may have mentioned, just once or twice!! that I am going away on holiday on Saturday. This would have been a busy week, getting everything sorted, but just when I began to feel in control, on Monday, someone reversed into my husband's car, putting a very large dent into one of the rear doors. Needless to say, this is the car in which we plan to drive all the way down to southern France. So, on top of the usual holiday preparation, there have been numerous insurance matters to deal with as well.

The insurers did offer us a replacement vehicle for the trip, but could not come up with anything equivalent at short notice. Instead of a large estate car with automatic gearbox, cruise control, climate control etc, we could have had a tiny Honda automatic, or a few larger cars with manual gears. As there are no safety issues with our car, we decided to stick with it and have the comfort we enjoy!

I hope other people's travel plans are going more smoothly. Julie, you have the perfect outfit for your trip: it really does look like an expensive designer piece. When you listed 'dishcloth' as one of the sources, I could hardly believe it.

My best wishes to those of you who are still struggling with difficult health and family matters. You will still be in my thoughts even though I am away.
And congratulations, too, to everyone who has had positive news to share -yes, I love the baby calf!

I may not have time to post again before we leave and Wi-Fi access is likely to be patchy once we are away, but I will catch up with everyone towards the end of June.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's really lovely Julie!


Thank you, Kate- they are really vibrant colours.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is great and I bet the color is wonderful on you.


Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Your little overalls sound so cute - I will have to look at the pattern on Ravelry.........


gottastch said:


> Julie, that is just beautiful!!! Hope someone can take a photo of you modeling for all of us
> 
> I started the "Pepita" pattern (from Ravelry) yesterday for dear niece's little one that will arrive in October  Since her husband is a big hunter/fisherman, that has been the focus of my selecting things to make for the baby. The Pepita pattern is a bib overalls pattern with booties knit right onto the bottom of the legs - no booties to lose (kind of reminded my of waders the duck hunters wear...tee hee). Since the baby will be coming in our autumn, made sense to me to make something like that. Both dear niece and her husband are tall so I'm thinking the baby will be a little bigger too. I am making the 3-6 month size, thinking it will wear it sooner than later. I found some camoflage colored yarn made by Bernat called Sox and is acrylic and nylon so should be nice and soft against the baby's skin with easy care for dear niece  It is going well...it starts at the top and works down. I've got the front done to the underarms and am working on the back the same way. When I get to the same spot (21 more rows), the front and back will get connected and the body will be knit in the round. I love, love, love to start a new project.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

The Knit-a-Palooza isn't until July, but Gwen has been doing so much of the legwork for the group -- it's clear that she was/is an event planner at heart!!



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh my goodness me the headache is NOT good! Thought it would have been the Knit-a Palooza, because it is only a few weeks now to go! We want you and Marianne to be well for your travels!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Rest your head Gwen - we can't have you out of sorts -


Gweniepooh said:


> I have been quite busy getting things in order for the Knit-a-palooza. Also have been having headaches a good bit the past few days. Have a pretty bad one now. Marianne even said I must be sick because I haven't knitted anything in a couple of days. LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have a request for prayers for a KTP friend and her partner. His DM has been given only 3 months in her battle. This is just so heartbreaking to hear. Though she would not ask for herself I'm sure, please keep Silver Owl and her partner in your thoughts and prayers at this time. She is trying to follow the posts but just has little time to respond. She sends healing light to those in need and always keeps us close.
> Know that you are in my thoughts, prayers and always in my heart dear friend.. surrounding you with light of strength and hope for a gentle passing of a sweet spirit.


Will pray for her and the entire family. Thanks for letting us know.
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sometimes, I wish that were true of me - I know it's not good to be at either extreme; but when people get a very good night's sleep from a little sip of Benadryl, get so jealous - nothing works for me. I either get violently ill (vomiting) or get horrible headaches. Morphine nearly killed me. I just have to pray that should I ever be in pain again, that there will be something different available.



Marianne818 said:


> I did that, LOL.. will have to quarter them I guess. I'm such a wimp with medications.. a tylenol will knock me out.. ROFL.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> hello- misss me - i sure have missed you - i am on alex's laptop and believe me it is a learning experience - lol.
> 
> myfanwy - i tried to call you back last night but your line was busy. thanks so much for checking up on me.
> 
> ...


Sorry about that Sam- I have had quite a bit of business to get sorted! Glad you have got an alternative to find us!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That for sure is my case.....and why I take FeverFew every day...I could predict the weather pattern coming in before the weather man, but thank to the FeverFew, it didn't get to headache stage. I used to have to go to bed in a dark room and no sound sometimes for days...but all of that is over.



gottastch said:


> I think Marianne is right PLUS maybe are you a little low-pressure sensitive with "Andrea" heading your way??? Just a thought. I know when I get a real "pounder" that I can look at my little barometer and 9 times out of 10 it is dropping and a storm is coming...weird, right? My own weather van in my head - eeek - lol!!!!! Hope you feel better soon!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

thewren said:


> hello- misss me - i sure have missed you - i am on alex's laptop and believe me it is a learning experience - lol.
> 
> myfanwy - i tried to call you back last night but your line was busy. thanks so much for checking up on me.
> 
> ...


You can not have missed us as much as we've missed you. Perhaps you need to prod your computer guru along. Hope he's successful fixing your computer. So glad you could at least check up on us!!!
JuneK


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Have a wonderful vacation - take lots of pictures!!!!!!!!!!!


Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry that I have been somewhat absent this week. I may have mentioned, just once or twice!! that I am going away on holiday on Saturday. This would have been a busy week, getting everything sorted, but just when I began to feel in control, on Monday, someone reversed into my husband's car, putting a very large dent into one of the rear doors. Needless to say, this is the car in which we plan to drive all the way down to southern France. So, on top of the usual holiday preparation, there have been numerous insurance matters to deal with as well.
> 
> The insurers did offer us a replacement vehicle for the trip, but could not come up with anything equivalent at short notice. Instead of a large estate car with automatic gearbox, cruise control, climate control etc, we could have had a tiny Honda automatic, or a few larger cars with manual gears. As there are no safety issues with our car, we decided to stick with it and have the comfort we enjoy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne....Please be well and heal soon. So sorry about the fall.
__________________________
Gweniepooh wrote:
I have been quite busy getting things in order for the Knit-a-palooza. Also have been having headaches a good bit the past few days. Have a pretty bad one now. Marianne even said I must be sick because I haven't knitted anything in a couple of days. LOL
___________________________
Gwenie, this weather is playing havoc with me too. Trouble walking, migraine now every day since I left for Ohio. Hope you are soon feeling better dear and same for me. Think a nap is in order for both of us. Big Hugs.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey Sam it's nice to see your smiling face!! We're being pretty good, except for Marianne of course - Ha!!!


thewren said:


> hello- misss me - i sure have missed you - i am on alex's laptop and believe me it is a learning experience - lol.
> 
> myfanwy - i tried to call you back last night but your line was busy. thanks so much for checking up on me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry that I have been somewhat absent this week. I may have mentioned, just once or twice!! that I am going away on holiday on Saturday. This would have been a busy week, getting everything sorted, but just when I began to feel in control, on Monday, someone reversed into my husband's car, putting a very large dent into one of the rear doors. Needless to say, this is the car in which we plan to drive all the way down to southern France. So, on top of the usual holiday preparation, there have been numerous insurance matters to deal with as well.
> 
> The insurers did offer us a replacement vehicle for the trip, but could not come up with anything equivalent at short notice. Instead of a large estate car with automatic gearbox, cruise control, climate control etc, we could have had a tiny Honda automatic, or a few larger cars with manual gears. As there are no safety issues with our car, we decided to stick with it and have the comfort we enjoy!
> 
> ...


I had never heard of short row shaping until Sam sent me the pattern- but I am quite struck with this. Thank you for the high praise- Unfortunately I have far from a designer silhouette to match!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon Angora


Angora1 said:


> Marianne....Please be well and heal soon. So sorry about the fall.
> __________________________
> Gweniepooh wrote:
> I have been quite busy getting things in order for the Knit-a-palooza. Also have been having headaches a good bit the past few days. Have a pretty bad one now. Marianne even said I must be sick because I haven't knitted anything in a couple of days. LOL
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I chuckled when I saw your posting - I was just reading the recipe booklets that my FIL had with his juicer and one of them was what to do with garden produce. One of the recipes was to make pickled eggs with pickled beets - I also remember a recipe using 7-up. I'll have to check to see how long they need to "pickle". If I have enough time, I may make some up on the Thursday when we get to Oregon for the reunion and serve them at Saturday's big dinner!



gottastch said:


> Almost forgot...remember when we were having the discussion about pickled eggs about a month ago? I made 6 and dear neighbor's son made 6 and we quartered them and had a taste test this past Sunday. They were delicious. I just used vinegar and red pepper flakes in mine and they definitely were not hot...think I have to use the liquid hot sauce next time. "Brad" used vinegar and some pickling spice in his and they were very, very tasty. We are going to make them again for the music festival that is in our town the weekend of the Knit-a-palooza  We are having friends in and all the neighbor's adult kids are going to camp in their back yard. We always have a big cookout before Saturday night's show and we will have more pickled eggs for the occasion    (We did keep them in our respective refrigerators.)


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Prayers for you, Silver Owl, and your partner during this very tough time.



Marianne818 said:


> I have a request for prayers for a KTP friend and her partner. His DM has been given only 3 months in her battle. This is just so heartbreaking to hear. Though she would not ask for herself I'm sure, please keep Silver Owl and her partner in your thoughts and prayers at this time. She is trying to follow the posts but just has little time to respond. She sends healing light to those in need and always keeps us close.
> Know that you are in my thoughts, prayers and always in my heart dear friend.. surrounding you with light of strength and hope for a gentle passing of a sweet spirit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I have a request for prayers for a KTP friend and her partner. His DM has been given only 3 months in her battle. This is just so heartbreaking to hear. Though she would not ask for herself I'm sure, please keep Silver Owl and her partner in your thoughts and prayers at this time. She is trying to follow the posts but just has little time to respond. She sends healing light to those in need and always keeps us close.
> Know that you are in my thoughts, prayers and always in my heart dear friend.. surrounding you with light of strength and hope for a gentle passing of a sweet spirit.


So very sorry to hear this. It is so heartbreaking to lose the ones we love and care about. How kind and thoughtful of her to send wishes to us. I love your words Marianne of: "surrounding you with light of strength and hope for a gentle passing of a sweet spirit." Truly beautiful and I join you in this lovely wish. SilverOwl, hugs, love, prayers, and know we are here for you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I am caught up and ready to tackle a project or 2 around the house. I still haven't touched up paint from a year ago when DH was in the wheelchair - I did it once and then he ended up back in the chair for 8 weeks.... so I just haven't done it again yet. I will make a list today and DH can do any patching that needs to be done. I may take this opportunity to move some wall art around... I saw the dermatologist on Monday and he "acid washed" my forearms and the backs of my hands - they should peel before too much longer. He also burned off a spot under my eyebrow and now I look like someone "dotted" my I (eye). Next week is surgery for a lump on the side of my face ..... That's what I get for baking on the beach when I was growing up.... none of it serious - just keeping on top of issues. We are under a heat warning for the next few days - so it is inside work if any!! I hope that everyone has a wonderful day/night and stay safe if you are in the storms path on the East Coast. luv-AZ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sam-good to see you back. Maybe the computer guru will say you need a new computer and then you can keep up with the teenagers!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers for you, Silver Owl, and your partner during this very tough time.


seconded from down here!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


That is absolutely stunning. What a great job, but then what else would it be if you did it!!!! Bravo! Will you share this on KP too??? I'm sure everyone would love it. I adore the colors and what a lovely gift from gwen.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I hope you feel better soon Angora


AZ, thank you. Spring and Autumn always play havoc with me. Still, I feel my worst days are so much better than my best days used to be, so I am thankful.

Hope all is well with DH and you.
Big Hugs


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am caught up and ready to tackle a project or 2 around the house. I still haven't touched up paint from a year ago when DH was in the wheelchair - I did it once and then he ended up back in the chair for 8 weeks.... so I just haven't done it again yet. I will make a list today and DH can do any patching that needs to be done. I may take this opportunity to move some wall art around... I saw the dermatologist on Monday and he "acid washed" my forearms and the backs of my hands - they should peel before too much longer. He also burned off a spot under my eyebrow and now I look like someone "dotted" my I (eye). Next week is surgery for a lump on the side of my face ..... That's what I get for baking on the beach when I was growing up.... none of it serious - just keeping on top of issues. We are under a heat warning for the next few days - so it is inside work if any!! I hope that everyone has a wonderful day/night and stay safe if you are in the storms path on the East Coast. luv-AZ


Wow AZ...You are so right. We are now paying for our sunbaking back in the days when nobody knew any better. Little did we know the price down the road. Hope all goes well with the lump. Glad you say you are just keeping on top of issues and none of it is serious. :thumbup: Bravo to you for doing that. A life saving thing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> That is absolutely stunning. What a great job, but then what else would it be if you did it!!!! Bravo! Will you share this on KP too??? I'm sure everyone would love it. I adore the colors and what a lovely gift from gwen.


You are too kind, Angora! I do have my disasters too!.
I actually had noy thought of the general forum- but I may do that!
Sorry to hear that you are poorly!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You are too kind, Angora! I do have my disasters too!.
> I actually had noy thought of the general forum- but I may do that!
> Sorry to hear that you are poorly!


Hard to believe, but I guess we all do, however, that is because you are DOING. So keep doing because the successes are stunning. I absolutely love it and it should be quite a hit.

Thank you. At least each day I have managed to get it under control. The B12 shot has helped too. Just wish I could get more but insurance won't help so will have to wait. Think the changing weather affects us all, just some more than others, but it does seem small compared to others we know and love. Jynx has sure been through the ringer so many times and I do think we almost lost her this last episode. We almost lost Marianne, and Pup Lover and others of our KTP are going through so much more. I feel humbled.

Hope all is shaping up for the trip and necessary things are falling into place now quickly. So excited for you and pray it will be such a wonderful trip. Wait till they see you in your outfit.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> ooops too late to correct this the flooding is on the Mississippi.


That's all right, Julie. The Missouri has also been flooding also and the two rivers meet up north of St. Louis. Much of this water is winter melt from the Rocky Mountains and all the snow that KPers and Tkpers in the northern and western States received over the long winter months.

As far as I know everyone has evacuated safely and no one has been stranded. But there are always a few who think that they cannot leave and who, then, end up jeopardizing those who must come in after them in the boats.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That's all right, Julie. The Missouri has also been flooding also and the two rivers meet up north of St. Louis. Much of this water is winter melt from the Rocky Mountains and all the snow that KPers and Tkpers in the northern and western States received over the long winter months.
> 
> As far as I know everyone has evacuated safely and no one has been stranded. But there are always a few who think that they cannot leave and who, then, end up jeopardizing those who must come in after them in the boats.
> 
> Ohio Joy


there always seems to be the few who think they are invincible- or simply that it will not happen to them- we do get to see the more dramatic rescues...


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi everyone. Not a lot going on here as I have just been taking it easy. 
I did get a bib done for DGD. I did one similar to the easy stay on bib, I did not like how it turned out so ripped it out and started over. Did my own thing and came up with a workable bib. I made it open and close with a button. I think it is pretty cute and I just need to wash it and see how much it shrinks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

H-e-l-l-o-o-o-o-o! I'm back and headache almost gone. Rookie what is FeverFew? I do think the headaches the past few days have to do with the barometric pressure. Thank you to everyone for your concerns too. I went back to bed and didn't get up until 4 pm. Am feeling much better. I'm sure it is just sinus issues and the weather. Has looked like rain all day but has never rained. Wish it would go ahead and pour and get it over with. LOL As long as I don't have to go anywhere I love a good storm.

quote=RookieRetiree]That for sure is my case.....and why I take FeverFew every day...I could predict the weather pattern coming in before the weather man, but thank to the FeverFew, it didn't get to headache stage. I used to have to go to bed in a dark room and no sound sometimes for days...but all of that is over.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bless you Angora. I fortunately haven't had a migraine in a number of years; just sinus crapola. LOL Hope your migraine eases quickly. Will keep you in prayers.



Angora1 said:


> Marianne....Please be well and heal soon. So sorry about the fall.
> __________________________
> Gweniepooh wrote:
> I have been quite busy getting things in order for the Knit-a-palooza. Also have been having headaches a good bit the past few days. Have a pretty bad one now. Marianne even said I must be sick because I haven't knitted anything in a couple of days. LOL
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is adorable! Your work is very nice.



EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Not a lot going on here as I have just been taking it easy.
> I did get a bib done for DGD. I did one similar to the easy stay on bib, I did not like how it turned out so ripped it out and started over. Did my own thing and came up with a workable bib. I made it open and close with a button. I think it is pretty cute and I just need to wash it and see how much it shrinks.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Thursday afternoon here and I am watching the four DGC while the parents went to sign some papers. Using the DS's laptop and haven't typed on one in a while. Have one wanting to go outside and another one needing help with her shoes. 
Went to the oldest DGD's award ceremony. She goes to a school for the hearing impaired so it wasn't too long. She has one more year there then high school at the local one.
Sorry to hear that Marianne is still feeling poorly and that Gwen is suffering from headaches. Get well both of you. Healing thoughts coming your way from MA.
Julie, that is a lovely scarf. Can't wait to see a photo of you wearing it.
Prayers going Silver Owl's way for her SO's DM. Keeping you all in my thoughts.
Really sorry to hear about the flooding along the Mississippi. I remember the last time it flooded there. Such a disaster for the farmers. 
Got my green shawl blocked last night and wore it today. It is the leaf one. Can't remember the name. Now need to block the Traveling Vine. Will post a pic when I can get it transferred from the phone.
Take care everyone. Healing thoughts and traveling wished to those who need them.
Cute bib. I need to do a few for Emmett but need more "manly" ones. haha
Ohio Kathy


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I have a request for prayers for a KTP friend and her partner. His DM has been given only 3 months in her battle. This is just so heartbreaking to hear. Though she would not ask for herself I'm sure, please keep Silver Owl and her partner in your thoughts and prayers at this time. She is trying to follow the posts but just has little time to respond. She sends healing light to those in need and always keeps us close.
> Know that you are in my thoughts, prayers and always in my heart dear friend.. surrounding you with light of strength and hope for a gentle passing of a sweet spirit.


Silver Owl, know that prayers are going out as we speak, healing, peace, and comfort, is the prayer that is going out. :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> hello- misss me - i sure have missed you - i am on alex's laptop and believe me it is a learning experience - lol.
> 
> myfanwy - i tried to call you back last night but your line was busy. thanks so much for checking up on me.
> 
> ...


Hey Sam, you are truly missed, not the same without you. :-D , hope your puter is fixed soon.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry that I have been somewhat absent this week. I may have mentioned, just once or twice!! that I am going away on holiday on Saturday. This would have been a busy week, getting everything sorted, but just when I began to feel in control, on Monday, someone reversed into my husband's car, putting a very large dent into one of the rear doors. Needless to say, this is the car in which we plan to drive all the way down to southern France. So, on top of the usual holiday preparation, there have been numerous insurance matters to deal with as well.
> 
> The insurers did offer us a replacement vehicle for the trip, but could not come up with anything equivalent at short notice. Instead of a large estate car with automatic gearbox, cruise control, climate control etc, we could have had a tiny Honda automatic, or a few larger cars with manual gears. As there are no safety issues with our car, we decided to stick with it and have the comfort we enjoy!
> 
> ...


Traveling mercy, have a fun fill trip, and be safe. :-D


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hugs back Sweetie - we are hanging in there!


Angora1 said:


> AZ, thank you. Spring and Autumn always play havoc with me. Still, I feel my worst days are so much better than my best days used to be, so I am thankful.
> 
> Hope all is well with DH and you.
> Big Hugs


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

This is great! Some of the bibs are so small that I don't thing they would be much use - this is cute and big enough to wipe a dirty chin!!!


EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Not a lot going on here as I have just been taking it easy.
> I did get a bib done for DGD. I did one similar to the easy stay on bib, I did not like how it turned out so ripped it out and started over. Did my own thing and came up with a workable bib. I made it open and close with a button. I think it is pretty cute and I just need to wash it and see how much it shrinks.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


Beautiful work Julie! Wonderful colors will look good on you.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I have to admit - I had sinus issues every spring and fall until I started taking a claritin every day..... knock on wood it seems to have helped.


Gweniepooh said:


> Bless you Angora. I fortunately haven't had a migraine in a number of years; just sinus crapola. LOL Hope your migraine eases quickly. Will keep you in prayers.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Pup! How are you today ?????


Pup lover said:


> Beautiful work Julie! Wonderful colors will look good on you.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> I hope you feel better soon Angora


Ditto


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Not a lot going on here as I have just been taking it easy.
> I did get a bib done for DGD. I did one similar to the easy stay on bib, I did not like how it turned out so ripped it out and started over. Did my own thing and came up with a workable bib. I made it open and close with a button. I think it is pretty cute and I just need to wash it and see how much it shrinks.


Cute, happy colors. :-D


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

gottastch said:


> Almost forgot...remember when we were having the discussion about pickled eggs about a month ago? I made 6 and dear neighbor's son made 6 and we quartered them and had a taste test this past Sunday. They were delicious. I just used vinegar and red pepper flakes in mine and they definitely were not hot...think I have to use the liquid hot sauce next time. "Brad" used vinegar and some pickling spice in his and they were very, very tasty. We are going to make them again for the music festival that is in our town the weekend of the Knit-a-palooza  We are having friends in and all the neighbor's adult kids are going to camp in their back yard. We always have a big cookout before Saturday night's show and we will have more pickled eggs for the occasion    (We did keep them in our respective refrigerators.)


Here is the original recipe that Sam found and posted:

7-Up Pickled Eggs

It could be for breakfast, snack, lunch or dinner. Served with salad and veggies... delish !

 12 eggs
 1 cup 7-Up 
 1 cup white vinegar
 1 teaspoon salt

Hard boil eggs; cool and peel. Mix 7-Up with vinegar and salt and pour liquid over the cooked eggs and keep them in a glass jar in the refrigerator.

They will be just perfect in 1 month.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hi Pup! How are you today ?????


Hi AZ! Tired, went shopping with mom for a couple hours hours, met dad n stepmom for lunch. Got some good cheeses while shopping and some fruits n vegies. Stay in, stay cool and knit the next few days while the heat is there. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


It is just so beautiful, you will look stunning when when wearing them, the colour match is really good. well done, ypou must be so pleased with it.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Your little overalls sound so cute - I will have to look at the pattern on Ravelry.........


AZ - here is the progress so far...I don't have any cute buttons right now so you just have to use your imagination


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

I too have been having lots of headaches with the weather and arthur is visiting here also.

Gwen make sure you get your rest! Are you working on something for a workshop too or is that already done? Relax and dont stress it will all get done and if not, no biggie! As long as we see you at knit-a-palooza thats the important thing.

Marianne, no more falls please! We need to see you there also! Pain meds, even my anti nausea meds put me to sleep.

Silverowl keeping you snd yours in my thoughts n prayers.

Angora hope you are feeling better soon!!

Hugs n prayers for all who need/want them.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Not a lot going on here as I have just been taking it easy.
> I did get a bib done for DGD. I did one similar to the easy stay on bib, I did not like how it turned out so ripped it out and started over. Did my own thing and came up with a workable bib. I made it open and close with a button. I think it is pretty cute and I just need to wash it and see how much it shrinks.


That is beautiful...great job!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> AZ - here is the progress so far...I don't have any cute buttons right now so you just have to use your imagination


Nice love the color, and yes I can see it, like it.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

gottastch said:


> AZ - here is the progress so far...I don't have any cute buttons right now so you just have to use your imagination


Adorable!! You must knit extremely fast or i need to spend lots more time knitting and less eating n sleeping! How do you get soo many things done so quickly?


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry that I have been somewhat absent this week. I may have mentioned, just once or twice!! that I am going away on holiday on Saturday. This would have been a busy week, getting everything sorted, but just when I began to feel in control, on Monday, someone reversed into my husband's car, putting a very large dent into one of the rear doors. Needless to say, this is the car in which we plan to drive all the way down to southern France. So, on top of the usual holiday preparation, there have been numerous insurance matters to deal with as well.
> 
> The insurers did offer us a replacement vehicle for the trip, but could not come up with anything equivalent at short notice. Instead of a large estate car with automatic gearbox, cruise control, climate control etc, we could have had a tiny Honda automatic, or a few larger cars with manual gears. As there are no safety issues with our car, we decided to stick with it and have the comfort we enjoy!
> 
> ...


have a wonderful holiday and wishing you a safe journey there and back.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Adorable!! You must knit extremely fast or i need to spend lots more time knitting and less eating n sleeping! How do you get soo many things done so quickly?


Unfortunately, it is my addiction. I'd rather knit than almost anything else and I usually find a way to put off everything else so I can knit. I keep telling myself there are worse things  I am a bit of a "night owl" and the bulk of my knitting gets done after the 10:00 pm news. This is just so darned cute I couldn't put it down...had to see how the front and back went together, etc.  Since it is 174 stitches around, it goes pretty fast...around and around and around for a while yet. The button holes are yarn overs done on the front straps and the back straps are plain - where I will sew on the buttons...I think I want to make another one too in a bigger size in a "normal" color


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Just a note to let you know that* I have posted a list of all our closed workshops on the Workshop happenings which will be in the Daily Digest ( bottom section) tomorrow morning.

The list is complete from August 22 when I started the workshops.

Just go to the link under my post and click on List of closed workshops, or scroll down to whatever workshop you are interested in checking out.

We are very proud of the variety and quality of our workshops --
especially the KP members who have volunteered to teach these workshops.

enjoy them and keep the list handy. Shirley

ps  the TP isn't the same without you Sam! Hurry back.*


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That is very pretty -- I think it will work out fine.



EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Not a lot going on here as I have just been taking it easy.
> I did get a bib done for DGD. I did one similar to the easy stay on bib, I did not like how it turned out so ripped it out and started over. Did my own thing and came up with a workable bib. I made it open and close with a button. I think it is pretty cute and I just need to wash it and see how much it shrinks.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sam, we did miss you!!!! And perhaps Survivor Kitty was able to console you over the days away from the KTP!?! Glad you are able to use Alexi's computer! You have many pages to catch up on, we have been chatty, as you will soon see! hugs for you coming back to your virtual tea parlour! Zoe 

I am too bogged down in a lot of paper work stuff dealing with hubby's death to do any knitting. hmmmm, the frogs would only come out of the knitting basket and howl with glee if I did any knitting! lol


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/feverfew-000243.htm
I've been using it since I saw a newspaper article over 10 years ago - and it works. I started with 3 pills a day for about a week to get my body regulated and now I take one 380 mg per day --- it works to open up the blood vessels - check with your doctor or any drug interactions, but my Dr. has said it's fine for me! I can tell when I've forgotten to take them and get right back on them. I get them from mail-order/internet and save quite bit that way. My DH is taking them now too -- helps with his sinuses when his allergies are acting up.



Gweniepooh said:


> H-e-l-l-o-o-o-o-o! I'm back and headache almost gone. Rookie what is FeverFew? I do think the headaches the past few days have to do with the barometric pressure. Thank you to everyone for your concerns too. I went back to bed and didn't get up until 4 pm. Am feeling much better. I'm sure it is just sinus issues and the weather. Has looked like rain all day but has never rained. Wish it would go ahead and pour and get it over with. LOL As long as I don't have to go anywhere I love a good storm.
> 
> quote=RookieRetiree]That for sure is my case.....and why I take FeverFew every day...I could predict the weather pattern coming in before the weather man, but thank to the FeverFew, it didn't get to headache stage. I used to have to go to bed in a dark room and no sound sometimes for days...but all of that is over.


[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks.....I'll have to try that a different time - won't be enough time at the reunion. I feel the need to ask an indelicate question: did the eggs produce stomach gas?



gottastch said:


> Here is the original recipe that Sam found and posted:
> 
> 7-Up Pickled Eggs
> 
> ...


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks.....I'll have to try that a different time - won't be enough time at the reunion.


If it is a bit shy of a month, I don't think it will matter...just put extra whatever in the jar with the vinegar/soda and I bet they will be pretty darned good


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I love the bib overalls!!



gottastch said:


> Unfortunately, it is my addiction. I'd rather knit than almost anything else and I usually find a way to put off everything else so I can knit. I keep telling myself there are worse things  I am a bit of a "night owl" and the bulk of my knitting gets done after the 10:00 pm news. This is just so darned cute I couldn't put it down...had to see how the front and back went together, etc.  Since it is 174 stitches around, it goes pretty fast...around and around and around for a while yet. The button holes are yarn overs done on the front straps and the back straps are plain - where I will sew on the buttons...I think I want to make another one too in a bigger size in a "normal" color


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the bib overalls!!


Thanks, they are fun to make...so far


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Sounds like a plan - you take it easy ok?? I get up every morning and make a wish that your day is good - luv-AZ


Pup lover said:


> Hi AZ! Tired, went shopping with mom for a couple hours hours, met dad n stepmom for lunch. Got some good cheeses while shopping and some fruits n vegies. Stay in, stay cool and knit the next few days while the heat is there. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I just love this!!! Nice job - (as always)


gottastch said:


> AZ - here is the progress so far...I don't have any cute buttons right now so you just have to use your imagination


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I know right??? She is lightning fast!


Pup lover said:


> Adorable!! You must knit extremely fast or i need to spend lots more time knitting and less eating n sleeping! How do you get soo many things done so quickly?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


How lovely, I imagine you look equally lovely wearing them.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks.....I'll have to try that a different time - won't be enough time at the reunion. I feel the need to ask an indelicate question: did the eggs produce stomach gas?


Um...no more than usual?! LOL


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I know right??? She is lightning fast!


My needles are shooting our sparks as I knit  ROFL! Really, it is just a matter of dear husband not arriving home yet to get in my way - lol!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

gottastch said:


> My needles are shooting our sparks as I knit  ROFL!


 :shock: LOL!LOL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> :shock: OUCH That is soundong like a new hard drive because reformatting may not take care of virus. Hopefully they can scrub it and reformat it for you but ahy data you had may be gone.


Luckily luckily luckily I'd had it with my computer doc about 3 weeks ago because the fan had quit. He backed up my desktop! YEA! He couldn't get a new fan in time for our trip east, so we are (were) using temp. fan under the computer...and he is planning on fixing it when we get home. He now has a much larger project! I am very happy about the recent back up! Just hope the virus isn't hidden in there somewhere!  
OUCH is SOOO right! :evil: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> It is just so beautiful, you will look stunning when when wearing them, the colour match is really good. well done, ypou must be so pleased with it.


And I won't be telling everyone the starting point was a dishcloth pattern! Thanks Dollyclaire- by the way how are the knitting/crochet projects coming on? Have you finished the Crocodile bag?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> have a wonderful holiday and wishing you a safe journey there and back.


wishing Bon Voyage for Kathleen Doris too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the bib overalls!!


I think they look great!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> H-e-l-l-o-o-o-o-o! I'm back and headache almost gone. Rookie what is FeverFew? I do think the headaches the past few days have to do with the barometric pressure. Thank you to everyone for your concerns too. I went back to bed and didn't get up until 4 pm. Am feeling much better. I'm sure it is just sinus issues and the weather. Has looked like rain all day but has never rained. Wish it would go ahead and pour and get it over with. LOL As long as I don't have to go anywhere I love a good storm.
> 
> So glad you're feeling better Gwenie...sure have missed you today.
> JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> How lovely, I imagine you look equally lovely wearing them.


Thanks Caren!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think they look great!


Thanks!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks....I appreciate you're responding to my question...regular boiled eggs bother some people in that way and I was just wondering if the pickling would add or subtract from that.



gottastch said:


> Um...no more than usual?! LOL


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks....I appreciate you're responding to my question...regular boiled eggs bother some people in that way and I was just wondering if the pickling would add or subtract from that.


Yes, that is true. I didn't notice anything different but if someone is sensitive to eggs, they probably should steer clear, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That---or we'll just be sure to steer clear of that person or at least stand up-wind!



gottastch said:


> Yes, that is true. I didn't notice anything different but if someone is sensitive to eggs, they probably should steer clear, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That---or we'll just be sure to steer clear of that person or at least stand up-wind!


  :thumbup: :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That---or we'll just be sure to steer clear of that person or at least stand up-wind!


Hahahaha, good plan!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Silver Owl...I am so saddened to hear about your Mom. You are added to my prayer journal and am praying for comfort,strength, and that the Angels will provide a gentle passing of such a sweet soul.
> Marianne, do rest. I know you like to be up and about but sometimes we have times like these to give up rest we wouldn't ordinarily allow ourselves. You always put others and their needs first. We want you to take care of self because no one can take your place in our hearts
> Gwen, Please Please Please get checked out for frequent headaches. I pray for relief and answers for you.
> Have to cut this short. My little granddaughter is sick and needs some TLC. Much Love and Many Hugs...Betty


I may have not been clear, it is the DM of Silver Owl's partner or her OH that is ill. Sorry if I didn't word this correctly. :-(


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

thewren said:


> hello- misss me - i sure have missed you - i am on alex's laptop and believe me it is a learning experience - lol.
> 
> myfanwy - i tried to call you back last night but your line was busy. thanks so much for checking up on me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking in Sam, we were beginning to get worried about you!! Withdrawal symptoms are not so very good especially at our ages, LOL


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Here is the original recipe that Sam found and posted:
> 
> 7-Up Pickled Eggs
> 
> ...


Thank you!!! I will fix up some of these for when Daniel comes to visit.. I'm sure he'll love them!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Thank you!!! I will fix up some of these for when Daniel comes to visit.. I'm sure he'll love them!!


Marianne, you can season however you like...I'm thinking some dill weed would be good and some pickling spice too - yum...whatever you like or would like to try


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> > H-e-l-l-o-o-o-o-o! I'm back and headache almost gone. Rookie what is FeverFew? I do think the headaches the past few days have to do with the barometric pressure. Thank you to everyone for your concerns too. I went back to bed and didn't get up until 4 pm. Am feeling much better. I'm sure it is just sinus issues and the weather. Has looked like rain all day but has never rained. Wish it would go ahead and pour and get it over with. LOL As long as I don't have to go anywhere I love a good storm.
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> Marianne, you can season however you like...I'm thinking some dill weed would be good and some pickling spice too - yum...whatever you like or would like to try


Daniel will love the hot sauce added.. LOL... just won't over do that so I can enjoy them also.. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That---or we'll just be sure to steer clear of that person or at least stand up-wind!


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


How amazing a match that colour is! Beutiful and looks good withthe three buttons on it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think they look great!


What a bunch of talented knitters! the cowl is fabulous! The bib is SO cute....I think that is what I will learn to knit next. Love the overalls, too! Very cute!
Marrianne...take good care of yourself!
All others with aches, pains, and bumps and bruises....take care!
Silver Owl...serious prayers are headed your way.

Sam...I was wondering how the next tea party would start if you were still in the fix-it shop. Glad you have alternatives.

I've never had a pickled egg....they sound interesting....maybe that will be my dish for the knit-a-palooza? Or maybe deviled eggs. I'll let you know, Gwen.

My DH and I just finished listening to the book "Unbroken", about Louis Zeperini (sp?) and his experiences during WWII. One could not make that stuff up. It is truly astounding. I had no idea about this guy.....so remarkable. One needs a strong stomach to read this...but it was ultimately inspirational. The author (which I can not remember at the moment....Laura...something) is the author of "Seabiscuit", which was also a very good book.
Has anyone read either one?

We've had cold weather all week...rough lake...but the weekend should be good. We will be celebrating my niece's birthday....33? How did these kids get to be so "old"? I haven't been aging that fast, that's for sure! I've attached a couple of photos from our front yard on the southern shore....
good evening to all.....best wishes to everyone.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Sounds like a plan - you take it easy ok?? I get up every morning and make a wish that your day is good - luv-AZ


Aww thank you!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am feeling a bit better this evening.. the rains left us around 2:30 this afternoon, but they say they may return during the night, tomorrow have a 50% chance again.. but really looks like Gwen's area and SC will bare the brunt of the storm. Heard from a friend in southern SC, he said they had 6 inches of rain in a bit over 4 hours.. they are far from a major city so no one reports their weather situations.. the local bank records the rainfall, said the roads were all water covered but not near flood conditions as of yet. 
okay... enough of attempting to be a weather person.. ROFL... :roll: :lol: 
Angora, sweet lady, please take it easy.. I know the fibro has to be kicking all the friends that have this terrible problem. Zoe comes to mind and I know there are many others on here also. 
Julie and Nana Caren, count downs are getting shorter and shorter as time for your departures fast approach. I'm sure excitement is building for everyone concerned, just know that I am praying for safe journeys and returns!
The little overalls are so precious!!! I cannot knit fast, if I even try to speed up I end up frogging all the I do, LOL. That is why I prefer shorter projects from time to time! 
Enough of the novel, time for me to sit back and put ice back on my ankle.. Nurse C has been in several times and said she won't take no for an answer again.. LOL. So, I'm off to lay back for about 30 minutes.. now if it was 90 + degrees outside I wouldn't mind this ice pack.. LOL.. but I look silly with a blanket around me and ice on my foot :shock: 
L8ters lovelies!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> What a bunch of talented knitters! the cowl is fabulous! The bib is SO cute....I think that is what I will learn to knit next. Love the overalls, too! Very cute!
> Marrianne...take good care of yourself!
> All others with aches, pains, and bumps and bruises....take care!
> Silver Owl...serious prayers are headed your way.
> ...


I read Seabiscuit and of course watched the movie several times. A very inspirational work, at least for me! Will have to search for this other one though! 
Love the pictures, I really need to post some that I took of my flowers last week. 
Oopps got caught.. LOL.. TTFN :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne hope you really do rest! And can find a dosage of pain meds that works for you. Most childrens medications come in liquids so that doses can be more tightly conrolled- is it worth trying this so you can have much smaller amounts than normal for adults?

Gwen unless these headaches have been a long term thing they should get checked out (if they haven't been yet)- they may be insignifcant but could also mean something.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> What a bunch of talented knitters! the cowl is fabulous! The bib is SO cute....I think that is what I will learn to knit next. Love the overalls, too! Very cute!
> Marrianne...take good care of yourself!
> All others with aches, pains, and bumps and bruises....take care!
> Silver Owl...serious prayers are headed your way.
> ...


Those waves look great- love the sound of the sea pounding on rocks, beach etc.
Never heard of either of those books or the author.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> What a bunch of talented knitters! the cowl is fabulous! The bib is SO cute....I think that is what I will learn to knit next. Love the overalls, too! Very cute!
> Marrianne...take good care of yourself!
> All others with aches, pains, and bumps and bruises....take care!
> Silver Owl...serious prayers are headed your way.
> ...


Everything that I love is in those pictures flowers water. Thank you that always puts me in a good place. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> How amazing a match that colour is! Beutiful and looks good withthe three buttons on it.


As soon as I saw the yarn I knew what I would use it with! I hope to get some more to make mitts and a hat- those three buttons cost me $5!!!!!! As the shop assistant muttered it would seem I have expensive taste- but I also have a critical eye when it comes to colour! Thanks darowil!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Caren!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> What a bunch of talented knitters! the cowl is fabulous! The bib is SO cute....I think that is what I will learn to knit next. Love the overalls, too! Very cute!
> Marrianne...take good care of yourself!
> All others with aches, pains, and bumps and bruises....take care!
> Silver Owl...serious prayers are headed your way.
> ...


Thank you! and what great pictures you have shared!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

cmaliza - love the photos of the flowers and the water. My mom had the prettiest pink peonies with big blooms, like yours, when I was little


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


As I said on K.P. beautiful. Wear with pride.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> As I said on K.P. beautiful. Wear with pride.


Yes I thought there was only one of you!!!! Angora suggested I should post it on the general forum, already 284 views- and it has not yet come up on the digest! It adds just the right amount of warmth for many a day!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Julie, I love the cowl. I am looking forward to seeing you in it and with your love Fale...

The flower pictures are always a joy. I went out and looked at the hydrangea and it is loaded with blooms. Have not taken a pic of it lately though. May try tomorrow.

Thanks everyone for the compliments on the bib. My little angel is teething and she drools right through her store bought ones, maybe this one will absorb more~~lol.

EJ


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh yeah, pickled eggs....not my idea of good eats. The rest of my household loves them though. In fact, DH will eat almost anything pickled. He drinks the pickle juice from the jars before the pickles are all gone.
Sheesh


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Julie, I love the cowl. I am looking forward to seeing you in it and with your love Fale...
> 
> The flower pictures are always a joy. I went out and looked at the hydrangea and it is loaded with blooms. Have not taken a pic of it lately though. May try tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Thanks EJ! Goodness the days of sodden bibs seem so long ago! You are lucky to have her close by!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Julie, that is a lovely cowl. I bet the price of those buttons hurt, but if you're like me, they had to be the right ones & once you've seen them, no others would do. Can't type any more tonight, the arthritis in my fingers is unbelievably painful, so g'night & prayers for you all,

Tessa


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Oh yeah, pickled eggs....not my idea of good eats. The rest of my household loves them though. In fact, DH will eat almost anything pickled. He drinks the pickle juice from the jars before the pickles are all gone.
> Sheesh


Your DH and I would get along well. I like just about anything pickled as well  I use some dill pickle juice in my dressing mix for potato salad - yum yum!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, that is a lovely cowl. I bet the price of those buttons hurt, but if you're like me, they had to be the right ones & once you've seen them, no others would do. Can't type any more tonight, the arthritis in my fingers is unbelievably painful, so g'night & prayers for you all,
> 
> Tessa


Dear Tessa sorry to hear that you are so sore! Yes they were the only ones that would do to my eye! And besides I knew I was intending it for 'best'. Thanks for being such a kind friend


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie. Your cowl is beautiful and I love the yarn!
Beautiful'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Julie. Your cowl is beautiful and I love the yarn!
> Beautiful'


Thanks Charlotte and Pontuf! Ringo has taken up vigil at the front window- because he had a good bark when postie came to the door with a parcel! He is going to have to be in his run for a few hours tomorrow, while I go in to the city- too long to let them stay inside on their own. Grey winter's day, but not actually wet, so I suppose I should not grumble- but I do have on my padded jacket. Have you come down from the mountains?


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Night all. Feeling tired. Pray all are feeling better tomorrow than today. :-D


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's been an interesting day, my laptop died and they don't know if they can resurrect it or not, I'm really hoping that if not, that they can at least save my pictures off of it. 
Now to go back and try to remember what page I was on when it bit it. 
Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, it's been an interesting day, my laptop died and they don't know if they can resurrect it or not, I'm really hoping that if not, that they can at least save my pictures off of it.
> Now to go back and try to remember what page I was on when it bit it.
> Have a great evening everyone.


At the risk of getting repetitive- I am sorry to hear of the 'crash' and sincerely hope you can retrieve the photos!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At the risk of getting repetitive- I am sorry to hear of the 'crash' and sincerely hope you can retrieve the photos!


Thank you, me too, I can eventually get over my laptop biting it, but really am going to be upset about my photos. I really should have saved them elsewhere, lesson learned, I bought a USB key to save to from now on. 
How go the trip preparations? Hoping all goes smoothly and you have a great trip. Oh, that's what I was going to respond to, LOVE your cowl, can't wait to see a pic of you wearing it, and with Fale in the pic would be wonderful. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, me too, I can eventually get over my laptop biting it, but really am going to be upset about my photos. I really should have saved them elsewhere, lesson learned, I bought a USB key to save to from now on.
> How go the trip preparations? Hoping all goes smoothly and you have a great trip. Oh, that's what I was going to respond to, LOVE your cowl, can't wait to see a pic of you wearing it, and with Fale in the pic would be wonderful.
> :thumbup:


Just wanted to applaud you on your workshop. You are doing a great job. It won't be long before the shrugs start to appear. Then I will open a Parade on the Main section. good job, Kaye


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm also saying good-night. My day has been rather blah. Didn't feel very well, and my voice is getting worse. Talked to the doctor and I am stopping one of my inhalers to see if that is the problem. Even though I have lots of the medicine, I'm hoping that is the culprit. I go to the ear, nose, and throat doctor on June 27. I hope I get to cancel the appointment!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have to admit that I have never tried pickled eggs. I've seen them but they just didn't appeal to my senses. However thinking about them now they must be similar to deviled eggs minus any mayonnaise. Is that so?



gottastch said:


> Marianne, you can season however you like...I'm thinking some dill weed would be good and some pickling spice too - yum...whatever you like or would like to try


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Up to my old tricks of double posting....oopsie! It is getting late but then I didn't get functioning until 4 p.m. LOL. Guess I won't push my luck and head on to bed soon. Will check in on folks tomorrow. Hugs and well wishes & prayers for those feeling poorly or that have loved ones failing. Traveling mercies for those on the road and hope their trips are wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Just wanted to applaud you on your workshop. You are doing a great job. It won't be long before the shrugs start to appear. Then I will open a Parade on the Main section. good job, Kaye


Thank you, I can't wait to see them all, now I'm ready to start a few more.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Pammie, hope you feel better soon.

Gwen, goodnight, I'm right behind you. 

Marianne, no more falls, you've had your quota. 

Night everyone, I've found my spot that I was at before the CRASH, now I can go to bed knowing that I can find it in the morning and get caught back up. 
Sleep tight all, positive thoughts and energies going out to all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As promised a photo of my Accidental Star Cowl, with the top that it matches so well. Thank you Gwen, for the yarn that I used for this!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I have a request for prayers for a KTP friend and her partner. His DM has been given only 3 months in her battle. This is just so heartbreaking to hear. Though she would not ask for herself I'm sure, please keep Silver Owl and her partner in your thoughts and prayers at this time. She is trying to follow the posts but just has little time to respond. She sends healing light to those in need and always keeps us close.
> Know that you are in my thoughts, prayers and always in my heart dear friend.. surrounding you with light of strength and hope for a gentle passing of a sweet spirit.


Thoughts are with them all.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

EJS said:


> Hi everyone. Not a lot going on here as I have just been taking it easy.
> I did get a bib done for DGD. I did one similar to the easy stay on bib, I did not like how it turned out so ripped it out and started over. Did my own thing and came up with a workable bib. I made it open and close with a button. I think it is pretty cute and I just need to wash it and see how much it shrinks.


Cute bib and nice colors. I'm sure there is love in every stitch with it being for your DGD. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> H-e-l-l-o-o-o-o-o! I'm back and headache almost gone. Rookie what is FeverFew? I do think the headaches the past few days have to do with the barometric pressure. Thank you to everyone for your concerns too. I went back to bed and didn't get up until 4 pm. Am feeling much better. I'm sure it is just sinus issues and the weather. Has looked like rain all day but has never rained. Wish it would go ahead and pour and get it over with. LOL As long as I don't have to go anywhere I love a good storm.
> 
> quote=RookieRetiree]That for sure is my case.....and why I take FeverFew every day...I could predict the weather pattern coming in before the weather man, but thank to the FeverFew, it didn't get to headache stage. I used to have to go to bed in a dark room and no sound sometimes for days...but all of that is over.


[/quote]

Gwenie, so glad you are feeling better. I took two of my migraine pills and now it is gone but walking around with what feels like a needle in my head was no fun. I wish the feverfew had worked for me too but it's probably because of other problems I have. So glad that helps you Rookie. Now I can't sleep so I thought I would start on here where I left off. No hope of catching up. :-(


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

kehinkle said:


> Thursday afternoon here and I am watching the four DGC while the parents went to sign some papers. Using the DS's laptop and haven't typed on one in a while. Have one wanting to go outside and another one needing help with her shoes.
> Went to the oldest DGD's award ceremony. She goes to a school for the hearing impaired so it wasn't too long. She has one more year there then high school at the local one.
> Sorry to hear that Marianne is still feeling poorly and that Gwen is suffering from headaches. Get well both of you. Healing thoughts coming your way from MA.
> Julie, that is a lovely scarf. Can't wait to see a photo of you wearing it.
> ...


My but you sure are busy with all the grandchildren and four of them. Can't believe you were able to get on the computer. Looking forward to seeing your photos of the shawl and the Traveling Vine. :thumbup: ;-)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris wrote:
Sorry that I have been somewhat absent this week. I may have mentioned, just once or twice!! that I am going away on holiday on Saturday. This would have been a busy week, getting everything sorted, but just when I began to feel in control, on Monday, someone reversed into my husband's car, putting a very large dent into one of the rear doors. Needless to say, this is the car in which we plan to drive all the way down to southern France. So, on top of the usual holiday preparation, there have been numerous insurance matters to deal with as well.

The insurers did offer us a replacement vehicle for the trip, but could not come up with anything equivalent at short notice. Instead of a large estate car with automatic gearbox, cruise control, climate control etc, we could have had a tiny Honda automatic, or a few larger cars with manual gears. As there are no safety issues with our car, we decided to stick with it and have the comfort we enjoy!
____________________________________

Not what you want just before a trip. Now for a safe trip. Best wishes sent to you for traveling and look forward to hearing all about what a great time you had when you get back and perhaps some photos too. :wink: Southern France, it should be beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks wrote:
I hope you feel better soon Angora

Ditto

Patches39


Patches39 said:


> Ditto


___________________________

Thank you. I am feeling better.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hey Sam it's nice to see your smiling face!! We're being pretty good, except for Marianne of course - Ha!!!


Ha ha  Hi Sam. Hope your computer doesnt take too long.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> Hi AZ! Tired, went shopping with mom for a couple hours hours, met dad n stepmom for lunch. Got some good cheeses while shopping and some fruits n vegies. Stay in, stay cool and knit the next few days while the heat is there. {{{Hugs}}}


Hi Pup Lover. Glad you got to go out and now hope you get the rest you need since you are tired. Hmmm stay in to get cool. Different weather than us. It is quite cool and wet outside and was so windy yesterday. Rained all day today. Hard to get warm.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gottastch said:


> AZ - here is the progress so far...I don't have any cute buttons right now so you just have to use your imagination


I think those are just adorable.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pup lover said:


> I too have been having lots of headaches with the weather and arthur is visiting here also.
> 
> Gwen make sure you get your rest! Are you working on something for a workshop too or is that already done? Relax and dont stress it will all get done and if not, no biggie! As long as we see you at knit-a-palooza thats the important thing.
> 
> ...


Thanks dear friend!!!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And I won't be telling everyone the starting point was a dishcloth pattern! Thanks Dollyclaire- by the way how are the knitting/crochet projects coming on? Have you finished the Crocodile bag?


I have just to put a piece of lining on the flap but I want to experiment a little before I do that. When you hold the bag by the handles it sort of droops in the middle and I was wondering if perhaps a small piece of dowelling or even a pencil sewn in the middle would stop it from drooping? It would be hidden by the lining if it worked. I just have to get on and do it !! I finishd the cardigan I was working on for me and I am so disappointed with it, I like the yarn which is a cotton blend and the colour but I just do not suit the style. I have it all sewn up and have been debating whether to frog it and use the yarn for something else or one suggestion from my knitting natter friends was to use it as a bedjacket. I have rather lost heart with my knitting because of it and now can remember why I tend to stick to baby shawls as I always seem to be disappointed when I knit for me and it is quite a big knit for me as I am long in the back and have long arms lol It will be a lot of work unpicking the cardigan but perhaps that would be best as I am not one for wearing a bedjacket.

How are you Julie, the days are slipping by and it will not be long now until your trip to see Fale.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

AZ Sticks said:


> Hugs back Sweetie - we are hanging in there!


Hold on tight, it's quite a ride isn't it! So glad DH seems to be able to get out and do things. Makes for a much happier life but it had to be scary going through all you did when he was so sick.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Just a note to let you know that* I have posted a list of all our closed workshops on the Workshop happenings which will be in the Daily Digest ( bottom section) tomorrow morning.
> 
> The list is complete from August 22 when I started the workshops.
> 
> ...


*
____________________________________
Thanks Designer. Enjoyed seeing it and how much you have accomplished. Absolutely amazing!! After that I went to the Parades and looked around at the Tree of Life Afghans. Wow!!!! Also saw Poledra's workshop and looks like a great one. Someday life will let up so I can do some more and will take advantage of several thanks to you leaving them on for us. THANK YOU :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: BRAVO and great job.  :!: :!: :!: :!: 
___________
And yes, we miss you Sam, the man!*


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That---or we'll just be sure to steer clear of that person or at least stand up-wind!


Laughing so hard I can hardly type. Thank you for that good laugh. I needed it.  :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> I have just to put a piece of lining on the flap but I want to experiment a little before I do that. When you hold the bag by the handles it sort of droops in the middle and I was wondering if perhaps a small piece of dowelling or even a pencil sewn in the middle would stop it from drooping? It would be hidden by the lining if it worked. I just have to get on and do it !! I finishd the cardigan I was working on for me and I am so disappointed with it, I like the yarn which is a cotton blend and the colour but I just do not suit the style. I have it all sewn up and have been debating whether to frog it and use the yarn for something else or one suggestion from my knitting natter friends was to use it as a bedjacket. I have rather lost heart with my knitting because of it and now can remember why I tend to stick to baby shawls as I always seem to be disappointed when I knit for me and it is quite a big knit for me as I am long in the back and have long arms lol It will be a lot of work unpicking the cardigan but perhaps that would be best as I am not one for wearing a bedjacket.
> 
> How are you Julie, the days are slipping by and it will not be long now until your trip to see Fale.


I am keeping better spirits than I was at the beginning of the week. I have a day out tomorrow- I am going in to the city, and thought I would check out one of our better book shops at the same time- won't be buying but they are one retailer that has the Oxford dictionaries- I would like to have about a 'Concise' level- at the moment have only a 'Pocket Oxford' that my Dad used for crossword puzzles. Then I will spend some time with my old friend Vivien Bullock- whom I have known for some 35 years- she is the one who has commissioned the Kaffe Fassett jumper- but is running short of funds for the wool just now, she is off canal bargeing in Europe (as crew) for a month or two. The dogs will have to go outside- Ringo into his run, which he will not enjoy- but such is a dogs life!
I would think a small length of light doweling might be a little stronger than a pencil for your bag
Sorry the cardigan is not working out, especially when you like the yarn and colour!
Not much more than a week to wait now!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> We've had cold weather all week...rough lake...but the weekend should be good. We will be celebrating my niece's birthday....33? How did these kids get to be so "old"? I haven't been aging that fast, that's for sure! I've attached a couple of photos from our front yard on the southern shore....
> good evening to all.....best wishes to everyone.


___________________________
Lovely photos and with all the wind we've been having, I imagine you are also, it is no wonder the waves are crashing. I love to hear the waves also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, that is a lovely cowl. I bet the price of those buttons hurt, but if you're like me, they had to be the right ones & once you've seen them, no others would do. Can't type any more tonight, the arthritis in my fingers is unbelievably painful, so g'night & prayers for you all,
> 
> Tessa


So sorry you are suffering. Seems the fingers do suffer so. Been having trouble walking myself. Take care dear and feel better tomorrow. Wait it is tomorrow!!! Let's see, it is probably 9:30 am for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, it's been an interesting day, my laptop died and they don't know if they can resurrect it or not, I'm really hoping that if not, that they can at least save my pictures off of it.
> Now to go back and try to remember what page I was on when it bit it.
> Have a great evening everyone.


Oh no, and right when you have a workshop. Hope all is going well. I do plan on doing it and the Tree of Life and about a dozen more. Guess the problem is I want to do all of them. LOL That shrug truly is gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm also saying good-night. My day has been rather blah. Didn't feel very well, and my voice is getting worse. Talked to the doctor and I am stopping one of my inhalers to see if that is the problem. Even though I have lots of the medicine, I'm hoping that is the culprit. I go to the ear, nose, and throat doctor on June 27. I hope I get to cancel the appointment!


Oh Pammie, feel better soon. Perhaps it is the medicine and that will solve the problem. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker, will you be able to post when you are in Australia???? How will we ever make it without you on here. Hope you have access and can let us know how the trip is going.

Dolly, the bag sounds lovely. I have seen a few of the crocodile bags and they are quite beautiful. So sorry about the cardigan. A whole lot of work and then disappointment. Hugs and hope you find the solution you want.

Even though I'm not caught up, this is a great way to get to use the computer. Use it when DH is sleeping!! Think I will give sleep a try now.


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Tessa sorry to hear that you are so sore! Yes they were the only ones that would do to my eye! And besides I knew I was intending it for 'best'. Thanks for being such a kind friend


Hope you fingers are better this morning and that your fingers are more supple and free from pain.
Julie don't keep it for 'best' enjoy wearing it, it will make you feel happy wearing such a beautiful piece. 'Best' days seem to be far fewer than 'every' days. Just think of the value per wear depending on the cost of the yarn and then those lovely buttons, all deserve to be worn and admired as do you!


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> H-e-l-l-o-o-o-o-o! I'm back and headache almost gone. Rookie what is FeverFew? I do think the headaches the past few days have to do with the barometric pressure. Thank you to everyone for your concerns too. I went back to bed and didn't get up until 4 pm. Am feeling much better. I'm sure it is just sinus issues and the weather. Has looked like rain all day but has never rained. Wish it would go ahead and pour and get it over with. LOL As long as I don't have to go anywhere I love a good storm.
> 
> quote=RookieRetiree]That for sure is my case.....and why I take FeverFew every day...I could predict the weather pattern coming in before the weather man, but thank to the FeverFew, it didn't get to headache stage. I used to have to go to bed in a dark room and no sound sometimes for days...but all of that is over.


[/quote]

Gwen, Fever Few is an herbal "miracle" than you can get at the health food/ vitamin store. I have used Fever Few as well and I never get headaches (migranes) anymore it is truly a miracle worker. I started taking 2 per day for two weeks to get it in my system. Then I would take 2 if there was even a sign of a headache ( even sinus headache) and no more headache. It is very rare that I even get any now or even a trace. Fever Few is great!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Great find, I just saw an ad for a fat trapper in an email from Whatever Happened. Oh darn, it's not for trapping my fat, but the oil from cooking. One can only dream.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, will you be able to post when you are in Australia???? How will we ever make it without you on here. Hope you have access and can let us know how the trip is going.
> 
> Dolly, the bag sounds lovely. I have seen a few of the crocodile bags and they are quite beautiful. So sorry about the cardigan. A whole lot of work and then disappointment. Hugs and hope you find the solution you want.
> 
> Even though I'm not caught up, this is a great way to get to use the computer. Use it when DH is sleeping!! Think I will give sleep a try.


I am taking the laptop, charger and cable, in my larger handbag, well may pack the charger and cable- they do have the internet- so I hope to keep in contact. Ten days without KP sounds like the sort of withdrawal Sam has had to go through this week! Good thing he is working out the complexities of Alexi's laptop! Hope you have fallen asleep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> Hope you fingers are better this morning and that your fingers are more supple and free from pain.
> Julie don't keep it for 'best' enjoy wearing it, it will make you feel happy wearing such a beautiful piece. 'Best' days seem to be far fewer than 'every' days. Just think of the value per wear depending on the cost of the yarn and then those lovely buttons, all deserve to be worn and admired as do you!


Best for me usually translates into 'not for slopping around at home in'- so I will enjoy wearing it on colder days!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Great find, I just saw an ad for a fat trapper in an email from Whatever Happened. Oh darn, it's not for trapping my fat, but the oil from cooking. One can only dream.


oh thank for posting this, it did make giggle


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> I am caught up and ready to tackle a project or 2 around the house. I still haven't touched up paint from a year ago when DH was in the wheelchair - I did it once and then he ended up back in the chair for 8 weeks.... so I just haven't done it again yet. I will make a list today and DH can do any patching that needs to be done. I may take this opportunity to move some wall art around... I saw the dermatologist on Monday and he "acid washed" my forearms and the backs of my hands - they should peel before too much longer. He also burned off a spot under my eyebrow and now I look like someone "dotted" my I (eye). Next week is surgery for a lump on the side of my face ..... That's what I get for baking on the beach when I was growing up.... none of it serious - just keeping on top of issues. We are under a heat warning for the next few days - so it is inside work if any!! I hope that everyone has a wonderful day/night and stay safe if you are in the storms path on the East Coast. luv-AZ


Good luck for the surgery next week AZ.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> What a bunch of talented knitters! the cowl is fabulous! The bib is SO cute....I think that is what I will learn to knit next. Love the overalls, too! Very cute!
> Marrianne...take good care of yourself!
> All others with aches, pains, and bumps and bruises....take care!
> Silver Owl...serious prayers are headed your way.
> ...


Great photos!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Julie, that is a lovely cowl. I bet the price of those buttons hurt, but if you're like me, they had to be the right ones & once you've seen them, no others would do. Can't type any more tonight, the arthritis in my fingers is unbelievably painful, so g'night & prayers for you all,
> 
> Tessa


Sorry to hear your hands are giving you troubles. Sending healing energies your way.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, it's been an interesting day, my laptop died and they don't know if they can resurrect it or not, I'm really hoping that if not, that they can at least save my pictures off of it.
> Now to go back and try to remember what page I was on when it bit it.
> Have a great evening everyone.


I sure hope they can save your pictures. I wold be so sad if I last mine. My lap top has been giving me a hard time all week. I think it might be I have too many windows open at one time. Yesterday I backed everything up, it will go to get fixed while I'm gone. That way I won't miss it too much cause I'll be too busy.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes I have read both books and both are excellent!
POOR LouisZ. After surviving his plane wreck in the ocean he ended up in a Japanese POW camp! Just didn't seem fair.

Seabisquit was such an inspiring book. The author of both Laura Hildebrandt suffers from that disease where she has a fear of leaving her house. Guess she has suffered for years. She is a wonderful writer.

Lurker so glad you are taking your laptop! That is just toooooooo long to be away from us.

Gwen, I hope you are feeling better and that the migraine is gone.

AZ. don't get over heated. It was over 105 here in the valley today! We are ready to head back to the mountains!

Marianne, hope you have recovered from your fall. Please take care. Hope Mom is feeling well.

SAM. please come back to the table, we miss you!

Puplover, hope you are feeling better.

Hugs and warm thoughts to all. Healing thoughts to all who are not feeling well. Sweet dreams.


KateB said:


> Great photos!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Pammie, I hope you are feeling better.

Poledra, hope your laptop is mended soon and you are able to retrieve your pictures.

Shirley, great job on the workshops.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker, will you be able to post when you are in Australia???? How will we ever make it without you on here. Hope you have access and can let us know how the trip is going.
> 
> Dolly, the bag sounds lovely. I have seen a few of the crocodile bags and they are quite beautiful. So sorry about the cardigan. A whole lot of work and then disappointment. Hugs and hope you find the solution you want.
> 
> Even though I'm not caught up, this is a great way to get to use the computer. Use it when DH is sleeping!! Think I will give sleep a try now.


 :-D  :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I am feeling a bit better this evening.. the rains left us around 2:30 this afternoon, but they say they may return during the night, tomorrow have a 50% chance again.. but really looks like Gwen's area and SC will bare the brunt of the storm. Heard from a friend in southern SC, he said they had 6 inches of rain in a bit over 4 hours.. they are far from a major city so no one reports their weather situations.. the local bank records the rainfall, said the roads were all water covered but not near flood conditions as of yet.
> okay... enough of attempting to be a weather person.. ROFL... :roll: :lol:
> Angora, sweet lady, please take it easy.. I know the fibro has to be kicking all the friends that have this terrible problem. Zoe comes to mind and I know there are many others on here also.
> Julie and Nana Caren, count downs are getting shorter and shorter as time for your departures fast approach. I'm sure excitement is building for everyone concerned, just know that I am praying for safe journeys and returns!
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to hear it workd for you, Sandy. It worked for me and several of my coworkers. I take it as a regular supplement with my vitamins and Rx pills - these days with pressure systems all around us, I take one in the a.m. and one in the p.m. right before I eat. I still may sometimes get the migraine "aura" lights like this a.m., but they soon go away and don't turn into headaches. They don't help me once I have a headache - only as a deterrant...


Sandy said:


> Gwen, Fever Few is an herbal "miracle" than you can get at the health food/ vitamin store. I have used Fever Few as well and I never get headaches (migranes) anymore it is truly a miracle worker. I started taking 2 per day for two weeks to get it in my system. Then I would take 2 if there was even a sign of a headache ( even sinus headache) and no more headache. It is very rare that I even get any now or even a trace. Fever Few is great!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking of you!!


KateB said:


> Good luck for the surgery next week AZ.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, it's been an interesting day, my laptop died and they don't know if they can resurrect it or not, I'm really hoping that if not, that they can at least save my pictures off of it.
> Now to go back and try to remember what page I was on when it bit it.
> Have a great evening everyone.


Good luck with the laptop!! Hope mine holds up. It's only 4 yrs old but who knows when it will die! Don't want to face the prospect of shelling out money for a new one!! Hope your pictures can be saved.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thought I'd share this with everyone. A friend of mine sent me the link.

http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/whipped-cream-super-laundry-soap-3993.html


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks - that's what I've been looking for since I saw the homemade laundry fabric softener.



NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this with everyone. A friend of mine sent me the link.
> 
> http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/whipped-cream-super-laundry-soap-3993.html


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> At the risk of getting repetitive- I am sorry to hear of the 'crash' and sincerely hope you can retrieve the photos!


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes I have read both books and both are excellent!
> POOR LouisZ. After surviving his plane wreck in the ocean he ended up in a Japanese POW camp! Just didn't seem fair.
> 
> Seabisquit was such an inspiring book. The author of both Laura Hildebrandt suffers from that disease where she has a fear of leaving her house. Guess she has suffered for years. She is a wonderful writer.
> ...


The only thing is I expect I shall have less time for replying, and will be doing a lot of catchup! Except with my usual night time trips I may be able to use it at that point- but that is a wait and see!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks - that's what I've been looking for since I saw the homemade laundry fabric softener.


You are most welcome. I plan on trying this out, my friend says it works really well.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> I'm also saying good-night. My day has been rather blah. Didn't feel very well, and my voice is getting worse. Talked to the doctor and I am stopping one of my inhalers to see if that is the problem. Even though I have lots of the medicine, I'm hoping that is the culprit. I go to the ear, nose, and throat doctor on June 27. I hope I get to cancel the appointment!


Healing power being sent your way.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Angora1 said:


> Great find, I just saw an ad for a fat trapper in an email from Whatever Happened. Oh darn, it's not for trapping my fat, but the oil from cooking. One can only dream.


 :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Raining today not at all a good day hands acting up.  but will do what I can today. Perhaps read. Pray all are well or better today then yesterday.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here is a bowl of chicken sop for all those that are under the weather. Not sure how well the steam will show up.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Patches39 said:


> Raining today not at all a good day hands acting up.  but will do what I can today. Perhaps read. Pray all are well or better today then yesterday.


Patches I was hoping the hands would be better today.. keeping you in prayers for sure!

This morning I'm not sure if the fall or just old Arthur visiting that is causing the aches and pains :shock: :-( Overcast and just plain nasty looking outside, I do so hate days like this, but I know the farmers, ranchers and even our lawns need this dear rain.. wish there was a way to get the rain without the pains though!!! 
Mom is not doing well lately, not sure exactly what is going on, she just doesn't feel good is all she will say. Yet when I ask about going to the doctor, she just says it's not that type of feeling. I now since my fall I'm not able to sit with her as I normally do, that may be a good part of the problem, also she talked with my SIL and her family (SIL's not mom's) I know mom misses them, they have moved on with their lives since my brother's passing, with moving here with me, mom thinks they have all but forgotten her. It is a bit of a sticky situation, but I do what I can to make mom feel better about it all. 
I made mom's favorite Chicken Spaghetti last night.. I'll post the recipe in this next weeks party I promise! Trying to think of something for tonight.. may take the easy way out and either have pizza or run to Burger King, LOL. Their sweet potato fries are so yummy!! :roll: 
Those that are traveling, God Speed on your journeys, have a wonderful time and know we will chat along nicely so that you have many many pages to catch up on when you return :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ROFL
Keeping all close in my heart and always in my prayers.. such very, very dear friends, would be lost without any of this wonderful group!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a bowl of chicken sop for all those that are under the weather. Not sure how well the steam will show up.


Oh Nana Caren, the steam shows nicely.. and it looks so very yummy!!! Hmmm new idea for dinner, thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

It is T.G.I.F. folks!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Happy Friday everyone! Today is bright and sunny and things are all looking good! hmmmmm, sympathies to all those who ail with seasonal allergies -- the fruit trees are all starting to blossom and that pollen attacks and latches on to my airways. So to all those with bloggy noses, I share my boxes of kleenx tissues!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For all those in need of healing for physical and emotional hurts, I share my prayers and here are some bandaides for you!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For all my KTP family, I share my love with you! hmmmm, anyone notice we all love hanging out around Sam's tea table? Zoe


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Nana Caren, the steam shows nicely.. and it looks so very yummy!!! Hmmm new idea for dinner, thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Looks good, think that is perfect for today, raining and cold. Yes!!! That my dinner with rolls and butter yumm.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> It is T.G.I.F. folks!


Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> For all my KTP family, I share my love with you! hmmmm, anyone notice we all love hanging out around Sam's tea table? Zoe


Ditto :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

My dpns and yarn stash I save for myself, but you all can come up and have a visit and see them all! hahaha, tea and coffee is on up here for you all to drop by! Bring the furbabies with you as mine would love to play with you all's pets too! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> For all my KTP family, I share my love with you! hmmmm, anyone notice we all love hanging out around Sam's tea table? Zoe


Love the sheep tissue box :thumbup: :thumbup: Snoopy is my favorite character :thumbup: 
But most of all, this is so very true and exactly the right words for this group :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> My dpns and yarn stash I save for myself, but you all can come up and have a visit and see them all! hahaha, tea and coffee is on up here for you all to drop by! Bring the furbabies with you as mine would love to play with you all's pets too! Zoe


I have so many WIP's yarns and needles, odd though, when I want to start a project I never seem to have the right set, good reason to go shopping though :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Would so love to come and sit and knit with you, oh what I could learn!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne, hugs and love galore being tossed down to you! I would so enjoy having you come to my home and having a heartwarming visit! Zoe


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, hugs and love galore being tossed down to you! I would so enjoy having you come to my home and having a heartwarming visit! Zoe


Oh I love the dandelions, I have mainly clover.. but do have some purple clover and now and then I spot some red also. The back has tiny wild strawberries, the rabbits and birds dearly love those!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Good morning, all. Still cannot talk well. I think that is the main reason I feel so yucky. I have stopped the inhaler, so now waiting to see if that will help. Sorry so many are suffering with aches and pains. I hope you feel better as the day goes on. I'll check back later.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Yum....it's only 55 degrees here this morning so chicken soup sounds wonderful.



NanaCaren said:


> Here is a bowl of chicken sop for all those that are under the weather. Not sure how well the steam will show up.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Good morning, all. Still cannot talk well. I think that is the main reason I feel so yucky. I have stopped the inhaler, so now waiting to see if that will help. Sorry so many are suffering with aches and pains. I hope you feel better as the day goes on. I'll check back later.


Oh Pammie, have been really praying that today would be so much better for you! Will be keeping you close in thoughts and prayers today as always, rest my friend..sending healing lights and prayers to keep you always.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Pammie, have been really praying that today would be so much better for you! Will be keeping you close in thoughts and prayers today as always, rest my friend..sending healing lights and prayers to keep you always.


Thank you, Marianne. You and your family are in my prayers too. I hope your mom has a better day today, and you too!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Fields of dandelions were blooming all over Colorado. So pretty!

Pontuf



5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, hugs and love galore being tossed down to you! I would so enjoy having you come to my home and having a heartwarming visit! Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I feel so bad for you....it's been hanging around way too long...hope you get better soon.



Marianne818 said:


> Oh Pammie, have been really praying that today would be so much better for you! Will be keeping you close in thoughts and prayers today as always, rest my friend..sending healing lights and prayers to keep you always.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yum....it's only 55 degrees here this morning so chicken soup sounds wonderful.


was cool here this morning also, not quite that low but was nice and refreshing when I went out to get the paper. The sky has cleared so maybe the rain will pass us by today. Those in the storms paths, will be sending up extra prayers for sure!

My brain isn't cooperating lately, I'm sure it's the pain meds they do effect my thinking from time to time and yes the doctors know this. 
But I know I am missing some that have aches and pains and so on.. please know that C will take my list and make sense of it for me so that I do remember all in my prayers. I am so blessed to have Cindi, Gwen and Deb in my life, they are truly beautiful "sisters" that I do adore!


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

OH Pammie, I was so hoping you would be better this morning. Please take care of yourself. Perhaps you should move up your doctor's appt.
Hugs coming your way.

Pontuf



pammie1234 said:


> Good morning, all. Still cannot talk well. I think that is the main reason I feel so yucky. I have stopped the inhaler, so now waiting to see if that will help. Sorry so many are suffering with aches and pains. I hope you feel better as the day goes on. I'll check back later.


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thought I'd share this with everyone. A friend of mine sent me the link.
> 
> http://www.budget101.com/myo-household-items/whipped-cream-super-laundry-soap-3993.html


I've made this before, Caren  I used to make it by the 5-gallon bucket full but never did the whipping with the blender at the end. Dear son was a baseball player and this mixture was the only thing that took out that red clay-type stuff from the knees/hips/butt - heck all over, when he would slide into base and the grass stains out if he dove for a ball in the outfield...great stuff. I will definitely try the whipping! For bad stains, I used to get the clothes wet, put a little of the mix on the stain, rub it around and then let it set for a bit, while I was preparing the other clothes for washing, etc. Worked great for me. I live within the city limits and have "soft" water so don't know if that makes a difference. Thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, hugs and love galore being tossed down to you! I would so enjoy having you come to my home and having a heartwarming visit! Zoe


oh lovely Buttons & Sprite would love to come and play on your dandelion lawn, they would soon clear up the leaves for you but alas not the heads as they are not good for rabbits!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

The preparations for our trip are in full-swing here today. Dear husband has left a mess (normal) and I am bound and determined to get the house cleaned...no knitting until it is done...talk about dangling a carrot in front of a horse - lol!!!!!! I am down to the the butt increase rows on the overalls...quite a nice way to make sure there is a little more room on the back side  Knit from one marker to the other (across the back). When you get to the last stitch before the marker, slip the stitch, wrap it, turn, slip it back and purl back to the other marker and do the same with the slipping and wrapping. After wrapping and turning, knit in the round again for 6 rounds, knitting the stitches and wraps together as you go. Repeat that whole business for a total of 3 times. You can choose to just knit straight for all those rows but thought this looked simple enough to try...so far so good. I have completed the above once and have 2 more times to go and then I will be to the crotch. I'm not even letting myself touch it...gotta get my stuff done and THEN I can knit  Looks to me that once the shaping is done in the crotch, things will get separated onto dpns to stitch the legs and the booties at the bottom of the legs. I love a good pattern that I can understand and have no 'brain farts' in the process...at least not yet...give me time though - lol! The only thing I would like to see would be a band of snaps on the inner part of the legs to make diaper changing easier...maybe the next time I make this, I can just do the legs on straight needles (adding a few stitches to each side to accommodate the snaps band). What do you think? See, I don't even have this done yet and I'm already thinking of ways to change it - argh. 

Hope everyone feels better today. Those who don't - get thyself to the doctor before the weekend, please  'Arthur' seems to make his rounds visiting us all...hope some Tylenol and heat eases his 'visit' and I hope all have a very good day. 

I came across a fromage blanc recipe (white farmers cheese) that sure looks simple enough. I'm going to try it when I get back. Supposed to be a yummy substitute for cream cheese or ricotta cheese or even as just a cheese spread on crackers that you can enhance with any type of herbs you like...I will fish it out of my stuff and have it ready to post at the next tea party    TTFN

Love you all, have a great day! XOXOXOXO


----------



## dollyclaire (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh I love the dandelions, I have mainly clover.. but do have some purple clover and now and then I spot some red also. The back has tiny wild strawberries, the rabbits and birds dearly love those!


I wonder if I could sow clover seed among my grass for the rabbits? they really enjoy clover but it is a bit difficult for me to find. Friends are beginning to know that I am looking for dandelion leaves and clover, I had a phone call this morning telling me I was welcome to drop by and help myself so I can give the rabbits a treat.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

dollyclaire said:


> oh lovely Buttons & Sprite would love to come and play on your dandelion lawn, they would soon clear up the leaves for you but alas not the heads as they are not good for rabbits!


*chuckles* I do love the yellow heads nodding away! but they do get their trims every time I cut the lawn, and in a day or two they are back to smile at me!! Buttons and Sprite are most welcome as are you! 
I am off to the community gardens to help do some bits of carpentry repair to the garden boxes. See you all laterrrrrrssss. Zoe


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh my that soup looks good!! Today is a good soup day, it's kind of drizzly and cool here but we did need the rain we got yesterday! I hope Arthur leaves all of us alone soon and " Andrea" decides to leave soon


NanaCaren said:


> Here is a bowl of chicken sop for all those that are under the weather. Not sure how well the steam will show up.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a bowl of chicken sop for all those that are under the weather. Not sure how well the steam will show up.


Well, my aching head, shoulder and hands appreciate the thought!! Steam showed up just fine!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

gottastch said:


> I've made this before, Caren  I used to make it by the 5-gallon bucket full but never did the whipping with the blender at the end. Dear son was a baseball player and this mixture was the only thing that took out that red clay-type stuff from the knees/hips/butt - heck all over, when he would slide into base and the grass stains out if he dove for a ball in the outfield...great stuff. I will definitely try the whipping! For bad stains, I used to get the clothes wet, put a little of the mix on the stain, rub it around and then let it set for a bit, while I was preparing the other clothes for washing, etc. Worked great for me. I live within the city limits and have "soft" water so don't know if that makes a difference. Thanks for posting!!!!


When my Ben was playing baseball the coach's wife told me to soak them in Oxydol, sure enough it took all the grass and clay stains right out! Not sure they even make that anymore, LOL


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> For all those in need of healing for physical and emotional hurts, I share my prayers and here are some bandaides for you!


Can I have one of the big ones for my aching sinus head!? And perhaps a couple for my arthritic hand and shoulder. Arthur is sharing his time between you and me, I guess, Marianne!! Be glad when Andrea moves on!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, hugs and love galore being tossed down to you! I would so enjoy having you come to my home and having a heartwarming visit! Zoe


I still believe anything that sunshine-bright and cheerful should NOT be called a weed!!
JuneK


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Heading out to a real tea party - DD is coming in by train from Springfield and I'm going downtown Chicago by train to meet up with her to go to afternoon tea and then to the Art Museum - Art Institute of Chicago - we'll head back toward the train station and stop at the Contemporary Museum of Art where they'll also hae Wolfgang Puck appetizers and wine - then she's headed off by train to NYC and I'm heading back to my suburb. Should be a really fun day - it's beginning to warm up a little and the sun is peaking out so Yea!!

See you all later.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> Those waves look great- love the sound of the sea pounding on rocks, beach etc.
> Never heard of either of those books or the author.


Laura Hillenbrand is the author. Seabiscuit is a story about a horse. A movie was made from the book. I haven't seen it, but heard it was good and true to the book....had to be...it is a true story. Unbroken is also a true story. It is an "easy" read in that I like the way she writes and her stories flow well....it is very tough in content. All that Louie Zamparini went through during the war is horrendous...and his resilence is phenomenal....I can't think of enough adjectives to describe his experiences and how he survived. It leaves me speechless....and truly moved. The fact that this is a true story is so powerful. I felt the same way about the book Wild Swans. That is another true story of three generations of women in China. Each went through a very significant part of China's history....and how they dealt and survived. Their strength leaves me in awe. Awesome book!
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Everything that I love is in those pictures flowers water. Thank you that always puts me in a good place. :-D


I realize how lucky we are to have such a place. VERY lucky! very peaceful ....even in rough weather. :thumbup: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

jknappva said:


> Can I have one of the big ones for my aching sinus head!? And perhaps a couple for my arthritic hand and shoulder. Arthur is sharing his time between you and me, I guess, Marianne!! Be glad when Andrea moves on!
> JuneK


Looks like she is going to miss us, hope she gently breezes in and out for you!!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heading out to a real tea party - DD is coming in by train from Springfield and I'm going downtown Chicago by train to meet up with her to go to afternoon tea and then to the Art Museum - Art Institute of Chicago - we'll head back toward the train station and stop at the Contemporary Museum of Art where they'll also hae Wolfgang Puck appetizers and wine - then she's headed off by train to NYC and I'm heading back to my suburb. Should be a really fun day - it's beginning to warm up a little and the sun is peaking out so Yea!!
> 
> See you all later.


Sounds like a wonderful day. Is there a special exhibit at the Art Institute? It is always a great place to visit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL...your dandelion yard looks just like mine! Just one big field filled with yellow! We've had so much rain we haven't been able to mow and it just keeps growing and growing. LOL



5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, hugs and love galore being tossed down to you! I would so enjoy having you come to my home and having a heartwarming visit! Zoe


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Good Morning, Sweet friends,
I am so sorry to hear so many are having pain today. Weather reacks havoc on bones and connective tissue. I know it is frustrating when your hands hurt and you can't do your knitting or crochet. I sympathize with all h/as sinus or migraine. Kelsey suffers from migraines really bad. Have begged her to go to specialis. With weather acting so crazy put soup or chili, or stew and cornbread on and curl up with knitting, crochet, or book.
Pammie, Puplover, hang in there
I am so proud of Tim...quite an accomplishment for "our" little man 
Julie and Nana. Praying you have a safe and wonderful trip. Prayers going up for strength to talk to Lupe and good resolution for you and Fale
AZ...you take care, girlfriend
Marianne...You behave. As Pontuf said, you have had your one fall
I know how it feels to frog. Last night when I got around to me time, I did something wrong with my sock. I had turned the heel and picked up my stitches, did the gusset and picked up the other stitches. It just didn't look right, so I ran a light colored through stitches below where I needed to re do, pulled it back to there and put it back on the needle. Tonight I will do that part again and start gusset decreases.I am determined to make one pair before I have to stop and put the edgings on the crocheted names for Angie. Be glad when I can totally devote my time to socks. Got two sets of 12" circulars, Sizes two and three and two sets of the 24" sizes 2 & 3 to try knitting two on two circulars at one time. Whichever method I like the best is the one I will go with. I do like working one on two of the tiny circulars, knitting each section at a time. I only had size 9 to start with. Just got in the 12". Iinch. I think I am using Chroma and have had a time with it splitting. Sockit2me, Pochahontas, and AmyKnits have been a great help. This has been such a good diversion for me.
I listen to good CD's in the car on the way out here in the morning and on the way home.
This morning some of the words to one said "You don't have to bear you burdens alone, you have a friend, Youre not on your own; just take my hand, There's help at the throne' Even if you are not a believer, these words are meant for you too. There are many hands here, Just them, You are not alone. Sending you best wishes for a pain free, burden free happy day. I love you...Betty


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> Yes I have read both books and both are excellent!
> POOR LouisZ. After surviving his plane wreck in the ocean he ended up in a Japanese POW camp! Just didn't seem fair.
> 
> Seabisquit was such an inspiring book. The author of both Laura Hildebrandt suffers from that disease where she has a fear of leaving her house. Guess she has suffered for years. She is a wonderful writer.
> ...


She IS a wonderful writer. I didn't know about her phobia...she has certainly made good use of her time at home....and she has gotten "out" through her books. I am sorry she has trouble leaving her house...hope she gets/is getting help.

If you liked her books, I would suggest Wild Swans by Jung Chang. I had a very hard time putting that book down. Also a true story.
Carol (IL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heading out to a real tea party - DD is coming in by train from Springfield and I'm going downtown Chicago by train to meet up with her to go to afternoon tea and then to the Art Museum - Art Institute of Chicago - we'll head back toward the train station and stop at the Contemporary Museum of Art where they'll also hae Wolfgang Puck appetizers and wine - then she's headed off by train to NYC and I'm heading back to my suburb. Should be a really fun day - it's beginning to warm up a little and the sun is peaking out so Yea!!
> 
> See you all later.


Sounds like a wonderful day!! Enjoy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Whew! FINALLY finished a dish cloth...I had to start over about 6 times! I was using the right twist pattern...somehow I kept adding stitches. Not paying close enough attention, I guess. Finally made it through!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Sorry for the typos.
Forgot to tell you what my sweet DH did. He gave me my birthday present...My birthday is July 8th. I have been staying so hot and our bedroom is the most well insulated in the whole house. It is always too hot. Don't know if it is thyroid or what.
Anywhoo, our a/c unit is not cooling our room. 
He bought me a portable a/c unit for our room! Whooohoooo!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> I have so many WIP's yarns and needles, odd though, when I want to start a project I never seem to have the right set, good reason to go shopping though :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Would so love to come and sit and knit with you, oh what I could learn!


Ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> Marianne, hugs and love galore being tossed down to you! I would so enjoy having you come to my home and having a heartwarming visit! Zoe


Me me me , yes love flowers of any kind.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Sorry for the typos.
> Forgot to tell you what my sweet DH did. He gave me my birthday present...My birthday is July 8th. I have been staying so hot and our bedroom is the most well insulated in the whole house. It is always too hot. Don't know if it is thyroid or what.
> Anywhoo, our a/c unit is not cooling our room.
> He bought me a portable a/c unit for our room! Whooohoooo!


YEAH :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

What a perfect day you have planned!

Pontuf

!


RookieRetiree said:


> Heading out to a real tea party - DD is coming in by train from Springfield and I'm going downtown Chicago by train to meet up with her to go to afternoon tea and then to the Art Museum - Art Institute of Chicago - we'll head back toward the train station and stop at the Contemporary Museum of Art where they'll also hae Wolfgang Puck appetizers and wine - then she's headed off by train to NYC and I'm heading back to my suburb. Should be a really fun day - it's beginning to warm up a little and the sun is peaking out so Yea!!
> 
> See you all later.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning! Resisted making comments until I read and caught up here.
Feeling fine today; knew it was just sinus. Thank you to Sandy and RookieRetiree for the information on FeverFew. I'll have to make sure it won't cause problems with my prescriptions but will be checking it out.

JuneK so sorry Arthur is visiting you, Angora, and others. He just better leave my friends alone! LOL This weird weather is sure been an unwelcome invitation to him it seems. Today so far looks like it will be a nice day though as Marianne said my area is in the path of the new storms brewing. 

AZ when next week is your surgery? Will it be done outpatient? Will be keeping you in prayer especially on the day of the surgery. You are so right about how foolish we were in our youth toasting away in the sun. I never was one to "lay out" a lot but was outside enough to feel the effects. Knock on wood, haven't had any issues because of it so far. 

How many days now NanaCaren? I just know you will have a wonderful time. And Julie, soon to see your dear Fale. Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures from both of you ladies.

Betty continue to take care of yourself and let Angie's sister spell you as you care for Angie. Prayers are continuing.

Poledra the workshop is wonderful. I'm so glad it will be there permanently as I do want to do this shrug. So sorry about your computer. Just figures it would happen now with the workshop going on. Hopefully you have access to another for now and will be able to get yourself another one soon. Same with Sam's computer. Wonder if "Arthur" is visiting the computers or perhaps some gremlins? LOL

Grandkids were here last night and are still here. I actually got them to let me take some pictures so I'm posting them for all to see.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, it's been an interesting day, my laptop died and they don't know if they can resurrect it or not, I'm really hoping that if not, that they can at least save my pictures off of it.
> Now to go back and try to remember what page I was on when it bit it.
> Have a great evening everyone.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh...I SO connect with the dead computer woes! Mine is currently dead via virus (am borrowing DH's...he is being generous with sharing!). Lucky me...he is vacuuming while I catch up with the KTP....on his computer! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning, Sweet friends,
> I am so sorry to hear so many are having pain today. Weather reacks havoc on bones and connective tissue. I know it is frustrating when your hands hurt and you can't do your knitting or crochet. I sympathize with all h/as sinus or migraine. Kelsey suffers from migraines really bad. Have begged her to go to specialis. With weather acting so crazy put soup or chili, or stew and cornbread on and curl up with knitting, crochet, or book.
> Pammie, Puplover, hang in there
> I am so proud of Tim...quite an accomplishment for "our" little man
> ...


Thanks :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also, my yard/gardens are a mess but here are pics of my butterfly bush beginning to bloom and the tiger lilies.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here is a bowl of chicken sop for all those that are under the weather. Not sure how well the steam will show up.


steam is flowing...and the smell! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmm. A treat on a blustery day! Thanks!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Definitely gremlins are attacking KTP computers! So sorry Carol!



cmaliza said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh...I SO connect with the dead computer woes! Mine is currently dead via virus (am borrowing DH's...he is being generous with sharing!). Lucky me...he is vacuuming while I catch up with the KTP....on his computer! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Carol (IL)


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Sorry for the typos.
> Forgot to tell you what my sweet DH did. He gave me my birthday present...My birthday is July 8th. I have been staying so hot and our bedroom is the most well insulated in the whole house. It is always too hot. Don't know if it is thyroid or what.
> Anywhoo, our a/c unit is not cooling our room.
> He bought me a portable a/c unit for our room! Whooohoooo!


You go girl!!!!!  cool now :lol: OK


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Resisted making comments until I read and caught up here.
> Feeling fine today; knew it was just sinus. Thank you to Sandy and RookieRetiree for the information on FeverFew. I'll have to make sure it won't cause problems with my prescriptions but will be checking it out.
> 
> JuneK so sorry Arthur is visiting you, Angora, and others. He just better leave my friends alone! LOL This weird weather is sure been an unwelcome invitation to him it seems. Today so far looks like it will be a nice day though as Marianne said my area is in the path of the new storms brewing.
> ...


Beautiful grands for sure!! and Mya is the knitter of the group? Would love to see her backpack that she knitted!!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Resisted making comments until I read and caught up here.
> Feeling fine today; knew it was just sinus. Thank you to Sandy and RookieRetiree for the information on FeverFew. I'll have to make sure it won't cause problems with my prescriptions but will be checking it out.
> 
> JuneK so sorry Arthur is visiting you, Angora, and others. He just better leave my friends alone! LOL This weird weather is sure been an unwelcome invitation to him it seems. Today so far looks like it will be a nice day though as Marianne said my area is in the path of the new storms brewing.
> ...


Beautiful family, beautiful just like grand mom,  you are truly blessed .


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> My dpns and yarn stash I save for myself, but you all can come up and have a visit and see them all! hahaha, tea and coffee is on up here for you all to drop by! Bring the furbabies with you as mine would love to play with you all's pets too! Zoe


Thanks, Zoe....Kleenex, bandaids, poetry, and yarn....life is good with a little help from friends! Flowers of all kinds, too!
Carol (IL)


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also, my yard/gardens are a mess but here are pics of my butterfly bush beginning to bloom and the tiger lilies.


We definitely need to attack those weeds one day!!! Such beautiful flowers you have in your gardens!


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Also, my yard/gardens are a mess but here are pics of my butterfly bush beginning to bloom and the tiger lilies.


Your making me happy!!!!, :lol:


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

AZ, I knew I forgot to respond to your post, please dear know I never forget you though! Hoping all goes well with the surgery, my blood disease effects my skin pigmentation, I will burn but it is gone within an hour or so, I do use sun block, even as a kid out surfing had sunscreen on as I knew I'd be in trouble with my dad if I didn't, LOL. He had rules and I followed them, still do to this day really. 
Take good care my friend, keep you always close in prayers and thoughts :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Heading out to a real tea party - DD is coming in by train from Springfield and I'm going downtown Chicago by train to meet up with her to go to afternoon tea and then to the Art Museum - Art Institute of Chicago - we'll head back toward the train station and stop at the Contemporary Museum of Art where they'll also hae Wolfgang Puck appetizers and wine - then she's headed off by train to NYC and I'm heading back to my suburb. Should be a really fun day - it's beginning to warm up a little and the sun is peaking out so Yea!!
> 
> See you all later.


Where are you going for tea?
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sorry for the typos.
> Forgot to tell you what my sweet DH did. He gave me my birthday present...My birthday is July 8th. I have been staying so hot and our bedroom is the most well insulated in the whole house. It is always too hot. Don't know if it is thyroid or what.
> Anywhoo, our a/c unit is not cooling our room.
> He bought me a portable a/c unit for our room! Whooohoooo!


How "cool" of him! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Resisted making comments until I read and caught up here.
> Feeling fine today; knew it was just sinus. Thank you to Sandy and RookieRetiree for the information on FeverFew. I'll have to make sure it won't cause problems with my prescriptions but will be checking it out.
> 
> JuneK so sorry Arthur is visiting you, Angora, and others. He just better leave my friends alone! LOL This weird weather is sure been an unwelcome invitation to him it seems. Today so far looks like it will be a nice day though as Marianne said my area is in the path of the new storms brewing.
> ...


what Grand grandkids!
Carol (IL)


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen,

Lovely flowers; lovelier grandchildren.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> We definitely need to attack those weeds one day!!! Such beautiful flowers you have in your gardens!


VERY pretty flowers!
I'm off to the kitchen for a while. Folks will be arriving for the weekend soon. Gotta' prep some grub. Vacuuming is done (Three cheers for the DH! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: ). Everyone keep those gremlins away from the computers. Were they ignored in last week's troll-leprechaun-gnome-pixie-elf discussion? Is this their pay-back?
I'll try to catch up before the new KTP starts....maybe I'll be in at the start? Who knows?
Carol (IL)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You're correct Marianne. Mya is the knitter. I'll see if I can get a picture sometime of the backpack she made. I have it on my phone but everytime I try to transfer from phone to computer it transfers BUT won't open. Remind me and I can show it to you on the phone. 

Thanks for all the comments on my grandkids. They are a joy. I lost all the photos on my phone when it died and don't know what happened to the ones on my computer. Need to follow what Poledra has now done and get a flash drive to save them on. Their mom just picked them up to go home and help finish packing for the move tomorrow.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Gwen. Beautiful grand kids!

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Resisted making comments until I read and caught up here.
> Feeling fine today; knew it was just sinus. Thank you to Sandy and RookieRetiree for the information on FeverFew. I'll have to make sure it won't cause problems with my prescriptions but will be checking it out.
> 
> JuneK so sorry Arthur is visiting you, Angora, and others. He just better leave my friends alone! LOL This weird weather is sure been an unwelcome invitation to him it seems. Today so far looks like it will be a nice day though as Marianne said my area is in the path of the new storms brewing.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just had to post this joke my DB just emailed me. I have been ROFL. If this offends anyone please accept my apology but I do know some of you will get a laugh out of it. And, to those of you married a long time congratulations on being with a true gem of a husband.


40 years Of marriage.. 

A married Couple in their early 60s were celebrating their 40th wedding anniversary in a quiet, romantic Little restaurant. Suddenly, a tiny yet 
Beautiful fairy appeared on their table. She Said, 'For being such an exemplary married Couple and for being loving to each other for 
All this time, I will grant you each a wish.' 

The wife Answered, 'Oh, I want to travel around the world 
With my darling husband.' 

The Fairy waved her magic wand and - poof! - two 
Tickets for the Queen Mary II appeared in her Hands. 

The husband thought for a moment: 'Well, this is all very romantic, but an 
Opportunity like this will never come again. I'm Sorry my love, but my wish is to have a wife 30 Years younger than me.' 

The Wife, and the fairy, were deeply disappointed, But a wish is a wish. 

So the Fairy waved her magic wand and Poof!... The Husband became 92 years old. 

The moral Of this story: Men who Are ungrateful b---t--ds should remember fairies female.....


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Looks like she is going to miss us, hope she gently breezes in and out for you!!


Not as bad as they predicted but just plain nasty. I think the weather forecasters tend to exaggerate these systems. But probably, a lot of people wouldn't pay attention otherwise.
Yes, seems like it's a little closer to the coast than you are.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Good Morning, Sweet friends,
> I am so sorry to hear so many are having pain today. Weather reacks havoc on bones and connective tissue. I know it is frustrating when your hands hurt and you can't do your knitting or crochet. I sympathize with all h/as sinus or migraine. Kelsey suffers from migraines really bad. Have begged her to go to specialis. With weather acting so crazy put soup or chili, or stew and cornbread on and curl up with knitting, crochet, or book.
> Pammie, Puplover, hang in there
> I am so proud of Tim...quite an accomplishment for "our" little man
> ...


What a lovely song! And I like the song, "Turn Your Eyes Toward Jesus". So inspiring and comforting. Our minister's wife who is also an ordained minister herself, always says when she has a problem, Turn to the cross and kneel. Just my sentiments and realize others have their own ideas and beliefs so please bear with me.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Sorry for the typos.
> Forgot to tell you what my sweet DH did. He gave me my birthday present...My birthday is July 8th. I have been staying so hot and our bedroom is the most well insulated in the whole house. It is always too hot. Don't know if it is thyroid or what.
> Anywhoo, our a/c unit is not cooling our room.
> He bought me a portable a/c unit for our room! Whooohoooo!


And he definitely sounds like a "KEEPER"!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Resisted making comments until I read and caught up here.
> Feeling fine today; knew it was just sinus. Thank you to Sandy and RookieRetiree for the information on FeverFew. I'll have to make sure it won't cause problems with my prescriptions but will be checking it out.
> 
> JuneK so sorry Arthur is visiting you, Angora, and others. He just better leave my friends alone! LOL This weird weather is sure been an unwelcome invitation to him it seems. Today so far looks like it will be a nice day though as Marianne said my area is in the path of the new storms brewing.
> ...


And they're such a darling group...I know you spoil them rotten!
Thanks for the good wishes...wish we could all find a way to eradicate 'arthur' forever. I'm sure a lot of us would feel much better most days!
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

LOL
ROFL
thanks for the morning laugh Gwen

Pontuf



Gweniepooh said:


> I just had to post this joke my DB just emailed me. I have been ROFL. If this offends anyone please accept my apology but I do know some of you will get a laugh out of it. And, to those of you married a long time congratulations on being with a true gem of a husband.
> 
> 40 years Of marriage..
> 
> ...


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just had to post this joke my DB just emailed me. I have been ROFL. If this offends anyone please accept my apology but I do know some of you will get a laugh out of it. And, to those of you married a long time congratulations on being with a true gem of a husband.
> 
> 40 years Of marriage..
> 
> ...


Love, love, love it!!!
JuneK


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Gwen, beautiful grankids. the joke was hilarious.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Resisted making comments until I read and caught up here.
> Feeling fine today; knew it was just sinus. Thank you to Sandy and RookieRetiree for the information on FeverFew. I'll have to make sure it won't cause problems with my prescriptions but will be checking it out.
> 
> JuneK so sorry Arthur is visiting you, Angora, and others. He just better leave my friends alone! LOL This weird weather is sure been an unwelcome invitation to him it seems. Today so far looks like it will be a nice day though as Marianne said my area is in the path of the new storms brewing.
> ...


Lovely Grandkids!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Busy day today- I am heading in to the city, to meet up with a friend- the weather at the moment appears to be cooperating, but I will take wet weather gear in my trundler to be on the safe side. In 3 1/2 hours Sam will start us off on the new Tea Party, I don't expect to be following very carefully, as I want to get away fairly smartly, so I can do a bit of shopping/window shopping as I walk along to our meeting point. I intend to look for new batteries for my camera- it would be a nuisance to have them fail while I am in Sydney- sort of depends whether I can get the dictionary I would like.
Is anyone in contact with Southern Gal, we have not heard from her for a number of weeks? I am concerned she may have another crisis on her hands. 
I guess many are just busy with it being so near to summer. We are very definitely in our winter season. Although it is fairly mild at 15C (59F) inside this morning.
I wonder if Zoe has finished her paper work? I saw she was busy posting earlier, but she seemed more to be in jokey mood.
Hugs to all who need 'em!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> OH Pammie, I was so hoping you would be better this morning. Please take care of yourself. Perhaps you should move up your doctor's appt.
> Hugs coming your way.
> 
> Pontuf


Thank you. I think I was hoping that I would be ok after 24 hours without the inhaler. But didn't happen. Plus, I can tell that I didn't use it as I am coughing like crazy! I half-way wish I had just stayed in bed! I really don't feel bad, but I think it is a mental tiredness. I just have to give it time to see if stopping the inhaler worked.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> I still believe anything that sunshine-bright and cheerful should NOT be called a weed!!
> JuneK


hahaha, I call them my "incredible edibles". I agree, they are so bright and cheerful! "go dandilions!!!!" Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Can I have one of the big ones for my aching sinus head!? And perhaps a couple for my arthritic hand and shoulder. Arthur is sharing his time between you and me, I guess, Marianne!! Be glad when Andrea moves on!
> JuneK


I may have to visit in person to apply a compress and tie it on with a long bandage! lol, hugs and here is a kiss to make it better ---> (*) Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Patches39 said:


> Me me me , yes love flowers of any kind.


Sure, why not!!!! invites out to everyone!!!! sending them out on the virtual mailbag!  Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Thanks, Zoe....Kleenex, bandaids, poetry, and yarn....life is good with a little help from friends! Flowers of all kinds, too!
> Carol (IL)


Life _is_ good!!!! and is even better shared with others!!!!! I do so love to share!!! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I was out this morning with a friend helping out in the Community Gardens. Put up a green screen for detering the birds around his plot. Fixed some garden sink holes! Got the water up and running through the garden hoses. Did other little things, and of course we stop to talk and chat and rest a bit!! Love it. hmmmmmm, I had long sleeves on and a hat because this skin and fibro does not appreciate the sun! lol Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh Nana Caren, the steam shows nicely.. and it looks so very yummy!!! Hmmm new idea for dinner, thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's what I'm having too. Was a bit chilly this morning and Chrissy has a bit of a cold so was the perfect thing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I've made this before, Caren  I used to make it by the 5-gallon bucket full but never did the whipping with the blender at the end. Dear son was a baseball player and this mixture was the only thing that took out that red clay-type stuff from the knees/hips/butt - heck all over, when he would slide into base and the grass stains out if he dove for a ball in the outfield...great stuff. I will definitely try the whipping! For bad stains, I used to get the clothes wet, put a little of the mix on the stain, rub it around and then let it set for a bit, while I was preparing the other clothes for washing, etc. Worked great for me. I live within the city limits and have "soft" water so don't know if that makes a difference. Thanks for posting!!!!


I am glad to know it works. I have a water softener as the water is super hard without it.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gottastch said:


> I came across a fromage blanc recipe (white farmers cheese) that sure looks simple enough. I'm going to try it when I get back. Supposed to be a yummy substitute for cream cheese or ricotta cheese or even as just a cheese spread on crackers that you can enhance with any type of herbs you like...I will fish it out of my stuff and have it ready to post at the next tea party    TTFN
> 
> Love you all, have a great day! XOXOXOXO


I have made fromage blanc and it is very good.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Well, my aching head, shoulder and hands appreciate the thought!! Steam showed up just fine!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


   Hope your hands feel better soon.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I may have to visit in person to apply a compress and tie it on with a long bandage! lol, hugs and here is a kiss to make it better ---> (*) Zoe


What a treat that would be!!! Thank you for the thought, dear Zoe. Hope you've gotten all of the paper work done but I know what a nuisance that is and how time consuming!
Well, the sun is out at the moment...hope Andrea has decided to skirt the coast for the rest of the day. Arthur seems to be leaving or perhaps just sleeping at the moment and I've medicated the sinus headache into submission so the day seems to be a lot better than when it started! Hope everyone else is feeling better, too!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Oh my that soup looks good!! Today is a good soup day, it's kind of drizzly and cool here but we did need the rain we got yesterday! I hope Arthur leaves all of us alone soon and " Andrea" decides to leave soon


Thanks. I made it low sodium. I t rained for 2 days straight here lots of flooded fields and gardens now.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I was out this morning with a friend helping out in the Community Gardens. Put up a green screen for detering the birds around his plot. Fixed some garden sink holes! Got the water up and running through the garden hoses. Did other little things, and of course we stop to talk and chat and rest a bit!! Love it. hmmmmmm, I had long sleeves on and a hat because this skin and fibro does not appreciate the sun! lol Zoe


Wow! You have been busy and it looks like a glorious day where you are!!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I was out this morning with a friend helping out in the Community Gardens. Put up a green screen for detering the birds around his plot. Fixed some garden sink holes! Got the water up and running through the garden hoses. Did other little things, and of course we stop to talk and chat and rest a bit!! Love it. hmmmmmm, I had long sleeves on and a hat because this skin and fibro does not appreciate the sun! lol Zoe


Lovely photo. What a good friend you are helping him like that, especially when you have problems in the sun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker...Your wingspan was #1 in the digest under pictures. YAY!!!


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Hope your hands feel better soon.


Thank you so much for the well wishes. All aches and pains seem to be much better since Andrea seems to be moving along. Wish everyone's aches and pains and discomfort could be so easily eased!!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Angora1 said:


> Lurker...Your wingspan was #1 in the digest under pictures. YAY!!!


And there have been over 4400 views so far! People want the pattern written out- but I have had to say wait until I get back from Sydney!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Grandkids were here last night and are still here. I actually got them to let me take some pictures so I'm posting them for all to see.


They look like great kids!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just had to post this joke my DB just emailed me. I have been ROFL. If this offends anyone please accept my apology but I do know some of you will get a laugh out of it. And, to those of you married a long time congratulations on being with a true gem of a husband.
> 
> 40 years Of marriage..
> 
> ...


Good one!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will explain later - there are two versions of this week's ktp listed - the first one is incomplete - use this one.

sam

sorry i am early.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-175822-1.html#3419793


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How many days now NanaCaren? I just know you will have a wonderful time. And Julie, soon to see your dear Fale. Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures from both of you ladies.
> 
> Grandkids were here last night and are still here. I actually got them to let me take some pictures so I'm posting them for all to see.


4 Days, 14 hours and 55 minutes, until we arrive!!!!!!!

Aren't grandkids fun, I have to tell mine that I want a photo so they will stand still. Except for Seth who will let you take a million photos.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 4 Days, 14 hours and 55 minutes, until we arrive!!!!!!!
> 
> Aren't grandkids fun, I have to tell mine that I want a photo so they will stand still. Except for Seth who will let you take a million photos.


Better wish you a speedy 'Bon Voyage', have a wonderful trip!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> steam is flowing...and the smell! MMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmm. A treat on a blustery day! Thanks!
> Carol (IL)


You are most welcome.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> What a treat that would be!!! Thank you for the thought, dear Zoe. Hope you've gotten all of the paper work done but I know what a nuisance that is and how time consuming!
> Well, the sun is out at the moment...hope Andrea has decided to skirt the coast for the rest of the day. Arthur seems to be leaving or perhaps just sleeping at the moment and I've medicated the sinus headache into submission so the day seems to be a lot better than when it started! Hope everyone else is feeling better, too!
> JuneK


I expect that paper work stuff to go on for a few weeks. I have an appointment on Monday with my lawyer and then I go off to the funeral home to get John's ashes and do any stuff that needs my tending to there. It does make for some travels and stuff. The executives on his will live in southern Ontario so there is a lot of stuff between us that will get done inspite of the long distances. In time, all will be done! :thumbup: Zoe ;-)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Wow! You have been busy and it looks like a glorious day where you are!!
> JuneK


It was a glorious day! Then I came home, had lunch, and went to be with my Dad so Mom could work in her home gardens. hahahah, many bodies make the work easier!!!! Now I got to go run the lawnmower around my front yard ---- hmmmm, off with those yellow heads! hahaha Zoe


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Grandkids were here last night and are still here. I actually got them to let me take some pictures so I'm posting them for all to see.


OMG look at all that beautiful wavy/curly hair. The grandkids are all gorgeous. I know what a joy it is having them around.

EJ


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Better wish you a speedy 'Bon Voyage', have a wonderful trip!


Thank you my dear friend. You won't be far behind, hope things go well on your visit.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh...I SO connect with the dead computer woes! Mine is currently dead via virus (am borrowing DH's...he is being generous with sharing!). Lucky me...he is vacuuming while I catch up with the KTP....on his computer! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Carol (IL)


What a nice DH. Mine wont vacuum but thankfully my son-in-law does 
Speaking of vacuums~we had one burn up yesterday. SIL was in the middle of getting the living room done and looked down and the vac was bright red and smoking. Thank goodnes we had a second one. 
EJ


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you my dear friend. You won't be far behind, hope things go well on your visit.


thanks- just a week to go!, sure hope all works out! Take care, and please give Tessa a hug from me when you see her!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

thewren said:


> i will explain later - there are two versions of this week's ktp listed - the first one is incomplete - use this one.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


I have looked around all the KP and including posts under your name Sam. This is the only KTP that shows up for this week's new KTP. Zoe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have looked around all the KP and including posts under your name Sam. This is the only KTP that shows up for this week's new KTP. Zoe


Earlier two showed up on today's Digest and one was incomplete. People were replying to both, but now they both seem to have been taken off the Digest!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Earlier two showed up on today's Digest and one was incomplete. People were replying to both, but now they both seem to have been taken off the Digest!


 :thumbup: wonderful news, thanks Kate! Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh that sucks............


Poledra65 said:


> Hi everyone, it's been an interesting day, my laptop died and they don't know if they can resurrect it or not, I'm really hoping that if not, that they can at least save my pictures off of it.
> Now to go back and try to remember what page I was on when it bit it.
> Have a great evening everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> thanks- just a week to go!, sure hope all works out! Take care, and please give Tessa a hug from me when you see her!


I will be sure to hug Tessa for you. I hope things work out as well, I am sure they will. Most of the time they do.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks so much Kate -


KateB said:


> Good luck for the surgery next week AZ.


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just had to post this joke my DB just emailed me. I have been ROFL. If this offends anyone please accept my apology but I do know some of you will get a laugh out of it. And, to those of you married a long time congratulations on being with a true gem of a husband.
> 
> 40 years Of marriage..
> 
> ...


LOL LOL can't stop laughing,  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And there have been over 4400 views so far! People want the pattern written out- but I have had to say wait until I get back from Sydney!


I can Waite, want the pattern, :-D Love your work. And directions, you make it so plan. Thanks in advance :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And there have been over 4400 views so far! People want the pattern written out- but I have had to say wait until I get back from Sydney!


I so hope you have time to write out the pattern for your shawl/cowl/scarf. It's absolutely beautiful and I could never make one like it without written instructions.
I hope the trip to Sydney will bring about a good resolution to things with you and Fale's family. Either way I know you'll be so glad to see him.
JuneK


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just had to post this joke my DB just emailed me. I have been ROFL. If this offends anyone please accept my apology but I do know some of you will get a laugh out of it. And, to those of you married a long time congratulations on being with a true gem of a husband.
> 
> 40 years Of marriage..
> 
> ...


Since we are in our 40th year....I'd better read this to my DH....so he will be very careful! :-D :-D :-D 
Carol (IL)


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Busy day today- I am heading in to the city, to meet up with a friend- the weather at the moment appears to be cooperating, but I will take wet weather gear in my trundler to be on the safe side. In 3 1/2 hours Sam will start us off on the new Tea Party, I don't expect to be following very carefully, as I want to get away fairly smartly, so I can do a bit of shopping/window shopping as I walk along to our meeting point. I intend to look for new batteries for my camera- it would be a nuisance to have them fail while I am in Sydney- sort of depends whether I can get the dictionary I would like.
> Is anyone in contact with Southern Gal, we have not heard from her for a number of weeks? I am concerned she may have another crisis on her hands.
> I guess many are just busy with it being so near to summer. We are very definitely in our winter season. Although it is fairly mild at 15C (59F) inside this morning.
> I wonder if Zoe has finished her paper work? I saw she was busy posting earlier, but she seemed more to be in jokey mood.
> Hugs to all who need 'em!


It is fun getting ready for a trip...'specially one that offers so much love! BON VOYAGE!
I am curious.....what is a "trundler"?
Carol (IL)


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

dollyclaire said:


> I wonder if I could sow clover seed among my grass for the rabbits? they really enjoy clover but it is a bit difficult for me to find. Friends are beginning to know that I am looking for dandelion leaves and clover, I had a phone call this morning telling me I was welcome to drop by and help myself so I can give the rabbits a treat.


Try Chilterns Seeds, Dollyclaire. Use Google to find them. They have a huge catalogue and their internet site shows photographs of the plants/flowers. The catalogue uses the Latin names so look for Trifolium pratensis (or pratense, can't remember which). I'll post the elderflower cordial recipe tomorrow, by which time we'll have a new KTP underway. Wonderful weather. It was too hot in the middle of the day (approx. 22C,which is low 70sF) to work outside so I got on with the long scarf for my friend's gift this Christmas. It'll be a treat to start a new project using an colourful yarn. I'm tiring of this yarn, luxurious though it be.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

EJS said:


> What a nice DH. Mine wont vacuum but thankfully my son-in-law does
> Speaking of vacuums~we had one burn up yesterday. SIL was in the middle of getting the living room done and looked down and the vac was bright red and smoking. Thank goodnes we had a second one.
> EJ


more to the point.....Thank goodness the house didn't burn down! :? 
Carol (IL)


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Resisted making comments until I read and caught up here.
> Feeling fine today; knew it was just sinus. Thank you to Sandy and RookieRetiree for the information on FeverFew. I'll have to make sure it won't cause problems with my prescriptions but will be checking it out.
> 
> JuneK so sorry Arthur is visiting you, Angora, and others. He just better leave my friends alone! LOL This weird weather is sure been an unwelcome invitation to him it seems. Today so far looks like it will be a nice day though as Marianne said my area is in the path of the new storms brewing.
> ...


Your grandchildren are beautiful. Such open, friendly and happy faces. They are the sunshine that makes all our days bright.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just had to post this joke my DB just emailed me. I have been ROFL. If this offends anyone please accept my apology but I do know some of you will get a laugh out of it. And, to those of you married a long time congratulations on being with a true gem of a husband.
> 
> 40 years Of marriage..
> 
> ...


Oh, Gwennie....my DH got a great chuckle out of this! He has been forewarned!
Thanks for making us smile!
Carol (IL)


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

jknappva said:


> And he definitely sounds like a "KEEPER"!!
> JuneK


I am such an idiot. When first I heard of a husband being described as a 'keeper', I thought he worked in a Museum as the terms Keeper and Curator had come to mind. I hadn't thought of a zoo!! I now understand the affectionate meaning!! Ah well. English is a peculiar language!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Thinking of you!!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

That looks yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!


NanaCaren said:


> Here is a bowl of chicken sop for all those that are under the weather. Not sure how well the steam will show up.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the hug 5 - it showed up right in time.....


5mmdpns said:


> It is T.G.I.F. folks!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

I sure hope you feel better in a couple of days Pammie -


pammie1234 said:


> Good morning, all. Still cannot talk well. I think that is the main reason I feel so yucky. I have stopped the inhaler, so now waiting to see if that will help. Sorry so many are suffering with aches and pains. I hope you feel better as the day goes on. I'll check back later.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks for the hug 5 - it showed up right in time.....


and as it is still TGIF, here is another hug for you! 
((((((((((AZ Sticks))))))))))))) Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Give Mom a hug from me M- I hope she cheers up - maybe the weather has gotten her down too.


Marianne818 said:


> Patches I was hoping the hands would be better today.. keeping you in prayers for sure!
> 
> This morning I'm not sure if the fall or just old Arthur visiting that is causing the aches and pains :shock: :-( Overcast and just plain nasty looking outside, I do so hate days like this, but I know the farmers, ranchers and even our lawns need this dear rain.. wish there was a way to get the rain without the pains though!!!
> Mom is not doing well lately, not sure exactly what is going on, she just doesn't feel good is all she will say. Yet when I ask about going to the doctor, she just says it's not that type of feeling. I now since my fall I'm not able to sit with her as I normally do, that may be a good part of the problem, also she talked with my SIL and her family (SIL's not mom's) I know mom misses them, they have moved on with their lives since my brother's passing, with moving here with me, mom thinks they have all but forgotten her. It is a bit of a sticky situation, but I do what I can to make mom feel better about it all.
> ...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if Zoe has finished her paper work? I saw she was busy posting earlier, but she seemed more to be in jokey mood.
> Hugs to all who need 'em!


hahahaha, Julie, no the paper work is not all done yet. I imagine it will be weeks before that part is all over with for us. I am in a happy mood and spreading some love around! hugs, Zoe


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

How fun - I hope you day is all it sounds!!


RookieRetiree said:


> Heading out to a real tea party - DD is coming in by train from Springfield and I'm going downtown Chicago by train to meet up with her to go to afternoon tea and then to the Art Museum - Art Institute of Chicago - we'll head back toward the train station and stop at the Contemporary Museum of Art where they'll also hae Wolfgang Puck appetizers and wine - then she's headed off by train to NYC and I'm heading back to my suburb. Should be a really fun day - it's beginning to warm up a little and the sun is peaking out so Yea!!
> 
> See you all later.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

love and strength back at you Betty - (that was my mom's name and I so like to type it!)


Bulldog said:


> Good Morning, Sweet friends,
> I am so sorry to hear so many are having pain today. Weather reacks havoc on bones and connective tissue. I know it is frustrating when your hands hurt and you can't do your knitting or crochet. I sympathize with all h/as sinus or migraine. Kelsey suffers from migraines really bad. Have begged her to go to specialis. With weather acting so crazy put soup or chili, or stew and cornbread on and curl up with knitting, crochet, or book.
> Pammie, Puplover, hang in there
> I am so proud of Tim...quite an accomplishment for "our" little man
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

What a great guy!!!!!!!!!!!! My BD is July 18th we will have a party!!!


Bulldog said:


> Sorry for the typos.
> Forgot to tell you what my sweet DH did. He gave me my birthday present...My birthday is July 8th. I have been staying so hot and our bedroom is the most well insulated in the whole house. It is always too hot. Don't know if it is thyroid or what.
> Anywhoo, our a/c unit is not cooling our room.
> He bought me a portable a/c unit for our room! Whooohoooo!


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

What beauties!!!!!!!!!!!!! Healthy and happy looking Grand Kids you have Gwen - lucky you!!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Good morning! Resisted making comments until I read and caught up here.
> Feeling fine today; knew it was just sinus. Thank you to Sandy and RookieRetiree for the information on FeverFew. I'll have to make sure it won't cause problems with my prescriptions but will be checking it out.
> 
> JuneK so sorry Arthur is visiting you, Angora, and others. He just better leave my friends alone! LOL This weird weather is sure been an unwelcome invitation to him it seems. Today so far looks like it will be a nice day though as Marianne said my area is in the path of the new storms brewing.
> ...


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh...I SO connect with the dead computer woes! Mine is currently dead via virus (am borrowing DH's...he is being generous with sharing!). Lucky me...he is vacuuming while I catch up with the KTP....on his computer! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Carol (IL)


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh great tiger lilies..............


Gweniepooh said:


> Also, my yard/gardens are a mess but here are pics of my butterfly bush beginning to bloom and the tiger lilies.


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks M-


Marianne818 said:


> AZ, I knew I forgot to respond to your post, please dear know I never forget you though! Hoping all goes well with the surgery, my blood disease effects my skin pigmentation, I will burn but it is gone within an hour or so, I do use sun block, even as a kid out surfing had sunscreen on as I knew I'd be in trouble with my dad if I didn't, LOL. He had rules and I followed them, still do to this day really.
> Take good care my friend, keep you always close in prayers and thoughts :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh and Gwen - surgery will be Monday afternoon - out patient - I'm really hoping it won't be a thing............


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

5mmdpns said:


> I was out this morning with a friend helping out in the Community Gardens. Put up a green screen for detering the birds around his plot. Fixed some garden sink holes! Got the water up and running through the garden hoses. Did other little things, and of course we stop to talk and chat and rest a bit!! Love it. hmmmmmm, I had long sleeves on and a hat because this skin and fibro does not appreciate the sun! lol Zoe


Looks like some square foot gardening happening there!! I've always wanted to try that. I wish my beds were raised that high, sure would be easier on my back, LOL. Great work!!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> 4 Days, 14 hours and 55 minutes, until we arrive!!!!!!!
> 
> Aren't grandkids fun, I have to tell mine that I want a photo so they will stand still. Except for Seth who will let you take a million photos.


Wow, not much longer at all!!!! I bet the bags are packed and by the door by now!! Mine sure would be, LOL.. I am so happy for you, this has to be just a wonderful time!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Looks like some square foot gardening happening there!! I've always wanted to try that. I wish my beds were raised that high, sure would be easier on my back, LOL. Great work!!


My friend loves to do the square foot gardening! He mostly has his garden box to show others and to teach others how to do stuff! We all love the raised beds, you are right -- so much easier on the back! hahaha, Zoe


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thank you, AZ. I am hoping that my voice will return very soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They did have a special display of Greek, Roman and Byzantine artifacts - I could look at the coins and the hammered jewelry all day long. I can sit in the Impressionist section forever.



purl2diva said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day. Is there a special exhibit at the Art Institute? It is always a great place to visit.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We went to the Drake for their afternoon tea - it was a wonderful day and they always do such a nice job --- just to sit and visit and have the harp being played nearby is so nice!! The "First Friday" event at the Contemporary Museum of Art though was a bust---Wolfgang Puck appetizers (MA!!) 1/2 size hot dogs, vegetables and dip and hazelnut cherry brownies...so not as impressive as thought it should be for the price! Great opportunity for people watching. DD is on a very disciplined weight loss and exercise program so we decided to walk from the Art Institute all the way back up Michigan Avenue to the Contemporary Art Museum---at least 12 blocks....sore feet from wearing heels (can't remember when I did that? and she's got a long stride like her Dad, so I had to take 2 steps to her 1 to keep up. Should sleep well tonight!

Met a fellow knitter on the train downtown and guess what - she goes to the Tuesday night KAL's at my LYS - so now I don't have the excuse that I don't know anyone there!! So, guess what I'll be doing on Tuesday Evenings?

cmaliza]Where are you going for tea?
Carol (IL)[/quote]


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just had to post this joke my DB just emailed me. I have been ROFL. If this offends anyone please accept my apology but I do know some of you will get a laugh out of it. And, to those of you married a long time congratulations on being with a true gem of a husband.
> 
> 40 years Of marriage..
> 
> ...


Love it, Love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, I havent had time to post very much the last few days, but i have caught up on reading everybodys news. Great photos of family and gardens.Thinking of those with nasty aches and pains. Now to get over to the new TP. See you there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Since we are in our 40th year....I'd better read this to my DH....so he will be very careful! :-D :-D :-D
> Carol (IL)


Good idea - we're 40 years married on 27th July!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jknappva said:


> Good luck with the laptop!! Hope mine holds up. It's only 4 yrs old but who knows when it will die! Don't want to face the prospect of shelling out money for a new one!! Hope your pictures can be saved.
> JuneK


I hope yours holds out for a quite a while longer, mine was 4 yrs old and well used/loved. :roll: 
It was a Dell 17, so now I have a Gateway, NE51, I loved my Dell, but when we were looking at Radio Shack, this is the one I kept coming back too, and the fact that the price was super great helped.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope yours holds out for a quite a while longer, mine was 4 yrs old and well used/loved. :roll:
> It was a Dell 17, so now I have a Gateway, NE51, I loved my Dell, but when we were looking at Radio Shack, this is the one I kept coming back too, and the fact that the price was super great helped.


I have a Dell, it's 3 yrs old now, has been through many rough times, LOL.. survived 2 coffee spills (only the dvd drive and built in mike totally damaged) Lucky that my Ben had a Dell that he took the dvd drive out and put in this one :thumbup: I'm hoping for a pc again, I like the lap top, but am much happier with a pc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have a Dell, it's 3 yrs old now, has been through many rough times, LOL.. survived 2 coffee spills (only the dvd drive and built in mike totally damaged) Lucky that my Ben had a Dell that he took the dvd drive out and put in this one :thumbup: I'm hoping for a pc again, I like the lap top, but am much happier with a pc.


I like my laptop keyboard- my PC keyboard seems so klunky in comparison!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

AZ, you will be in my prayers Monday for uneventful, painless procedure and a good report. Love you...Betty

AZ wrote:
Oh and Gwen - surgery will be Monday afternoon - out patient - I'm really hoping it won't be a thing............


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Hoping all goes well on Monday. Is there a new tea party or is it on hold because Sam is computerless? Inquiring minds wish to know.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Hoping all goes well on Monday. Is there a new tea party or is it on hold because Sam is computerless? Inquiring minds wish to know.


Here we are!
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-175822-1.html
Zoe


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We went to the Drake for their afternoon tea - it was a wonderful day and they always do such a nice job --- just to sit and visit and have the harp being played nearby is so nice!! The "First Friday" event at the Contemporary Museum of Art though was a bust---Wolfgang Puck appetizers (MA!!) 1/2 size hot dogs, vegetables and dip and hazelnut cherry brownies...so not as impressive as thought it should be for the price! Great opportunity for people watching. DD is on a very disciplined weight loss and exercise program so we decided to walk from the Art Institute all the way back up Michigan Avenue to the Contemporary Art Museum---at least 12 blocks....sore feet from wearing heels (can't remember when I did that? and she's got a long stride like her Dad, so I had to take 2 steps to her 1 to keep up. Should sleep well tonight!
> 
> Met a fellow knitter on the train downtown and guess what - she goes to the Tuesday night KAL's at my LYS - so now I don't have the excuse that I don't know anyone there!! So, guess what I'll be doing on Tuesday Evenings?
> 
> ...


[/quote]

A VERY long walk! Hope you have sweet dreams with your well-earned sleep!.
My daughter gave me a tea at the Drake for a Christmas present one year. It was very nice! This year she gave me tea at the Peninsula. Also a very nice tea! We are on a quest to have a different tea at least once a year. The year we were in Miami for Christmas we went to the Fountainbleu (sp?)....a really fancy fancy hotel. It's a fun tradition!
Carol (IL)


----------

